# the war between Hezbollah to Israel



## Someone

the attack just get worse and don't stoped
*what you think that Israel need to do?*
don't forget the 3 soldiers which kidnapped, one soldier in Gaza-Strip (by Hamas)
and two soldiers in Southern-Lebanon (By Hezbollah)

Someone.


----------



## jaejae

Someone said:


> the attack just get worse and don't stoped
> *what you think that Israel need to do?*
> don't forget the 3 soldiers which kidnapped, one soldier in Gaza-Strip (by Hamas)
> and two soldiers in Southern-Lebanon (By Hezbollah)
> 
> Someone.


Look Someone...its all fucked up ok! But you don't have to be a rocket scientist to know why. You know what....as long as there are jews living on what was pre-Israel Palestinian land, there is going to be fighting. It's not going to stop.

For every Palestinian woman the IDF makes a widow and for very Palestinian child who dies,
there will be another person willing to wear a vest of explosives and blow everything the f*ck up. And for every child that dies on a bus from a suicide bomber there will be hate and anger and a continuation of the killing and collective punishment...

Someone, instead of trying to gain sympathy from the members on this site with your continuous moaning and crying why don't you go do something constructive....and if you can't ..then shut the f*ck up!!!!!!!

Jay


----------



## JD7.62

I think Israel should just end it by now. All itll take is for them to kick a few Arabs asses and the rest will p*ssy out. Hell they did that to Egypt and since Egypt hasnt fucked with them. I garuntee you that if a country threatened to blow the U.S. from the face of the Earth like, Iran threatened Israel, bombs would be dropping! The Arabs (mainly just Iran, Syria and Lebanon) days are numbered.


----------



## Guest

Personally, I believe the situation in the Middle East is hopeless.

Israel is an island of sanity and prosperity in a vast ocean of Middle-Eastern toilet-culture.

There is no concession Israel can make that will ever bring an end to the unprovoked attacks they have been enduring. I believe Israel is destined to have to fight for its right to excist forever.


----------



## Fargo

jaejae said:


> Look Someone...its all fucked up ok! But you don't have to be a rocket scientist to know why. *You know what....as long as there are jews living on what was pre-Israel Palestinian land*, there is going to be fighting. It's not going to stop.
> 
> For every Palestinian woman the IDF makes a widow and for very Palestinian child who dies,
> there will be another person willing to wear a vest of explosives and blow everything the f*ck up. And for every child that dies on a bus from a suicide bomber there will be hate and anger and a continuation of the killing and collective punishment...
> 
> Someone, instead of trying to gain sympathy from the members on this site with your continuous moaning and crying why don't you go do something constructive....and if you can't ..then shut the f*ck up!!!!!!!
> 
> Jay


Hey, he's merely opening up a discussion, so why are you giving him so much sh*t. THe land belonged to the British and the Turks before the Jews, and there was no Palestinian nationalism then. The land was divided in 1948, but that wasn't good enough. No concession is ever good enough. Why don't you stop moaning yourself and read this.

http://www.sullivan-county.com/immigration/nazi_arab.htm


----------



## Someone

Fargo said:


> Look Someone...its all fucked up ok! But you don't have to be a rocket scientist to know why. *You know what....as long as there are jews living on what was pre-Israel Palestinian land*, there is going to be fighting. It's not going to stop.
> 
> For every Palestinian woman the IDF makes a widow and for very Palestinian child who dies,
> there will be another person willing to wear a vest of explosives and blow everything the f*ck up. And for every child that dies on a bus from a suicide bomber there will be hate and anger and a continuation of the killing and collective punishment...
> 
> Someone, instead of trying to gain sympathy from the members on this site with your continuous moaning and crying why don't you go do something constructive....and if you can't ..then shut the f*ck up!!!!!!!
> 
> Jay


Hey, he's merely opening up a discussion, so why are you giving him so much sh*t. THe land belonged to the British and the Turks before the Jews, and there was no Palestinian nationalism then. The land was divided in 1948, but that wasn't good enough. No concession is ever good enough. Why don't you stop moaning yourself and read this.

http://www.sullivan-county.com/immigration/nazi_arab.htm
[/quote]

no no, you shut the f*ck up and listen to Fargo :] cause one reason: am not your friend! 
i'm curious to see what you will do when your neighborhood will bomb every second day, and your friends will die one after one.. then i'll see how you strong ...after this..
you live in US and even with the T.V and Internet you don't know what is terror.. cause you don't experience this on your flesh and you don't know how it's feel to buried your friends, and to listen to radio or to open your Home Page in the Internet and to see report which tell you that another "someone" died by *TERRORIST*

come to Israel and you will see how your soul will freak out.. "bro"

so instead of to attacking me (LOL.. attack.. this attack??) worthwhile you think about you what you will get out from your mouth

I thinking.. and thinking..and thinking.. and i misunderstand ONE thing!
what the heck is your problem?

by the way, i'm mention the kidnapped to don't escalate all the members here, but to cause everyone that want to reply, to think and after to reply ("what you think that Israel need to do?").. cause Israel need to act at another way if there don't was a kindnapped and if there there was


----------



## Jewelz

jaejae said:


> Someone, instead of trying to gain sympathy from the members on this site with your *continuous moaning and crying *why don't you go do something constructive....and if you can't ..then shut the f*ck up!!!!!!!
> 
> Jay


Ohhhh, the IRONY, the IRONY !!!!


----------



## Someone

Ron Mexico said:


> Someone, instead of trying to gain sympathy from the members on this site with your *continuous moaning and crying *why don't you go do something constructive....and if you can't ..then shut the f*ck up!!!!!!!
> 
> Jay


Ohhhh, the IRONY, the IRONY !!!!








[/quote]

whats so funny ? :| 
where is the joke ? =]


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Go Israel. They need to end the terror. I'm all for them putting an end to it


----------



## rchan11

Bullsnake said:


> Personally, I believe the situation in the Middle East is hopeless.
> 
> Israel is an island of sanity and prosperity in a vast ocean of Middle-Eastern toilet-culture.
> 
> There is no concession Israel can make that will ever bring an end to the unprovoked attacks they have been enduring. I believe Israel is destined to have to fight for its right to excist forever.


Couldn't agree more.


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin

Someone said:


> Someone, instead of trying to gain sympathy from the members on this site with your *continuous moaning and crying *why don't you go do something constructive....and if you can't ..then shut the f*ck up!!!!!!!
> 
> Jay


Ohhhh, the IRONY, the IRONY !!!!








[/quote]

whats so funny ? :| 
where is the joke ? =]
[/quote]

the joke is that he yelled at you for "moaning and crying" meanwhile he was moaning and crying about what this thread is about


----------



## Jewelz

stonecoldsteveostin said:


> Someone, instead of trying to gain sympathy from the members on this site with your *continuous moaning and crying *why don't you go do something constructive....and if you can't ..then shut the f*ck up!!!!!!!
> 
> Jay


Ohhhh, the IRONY, the IRONY !!!!








[/quote]

whats so funny ? :| 
where is the joke ? =]
[/quote]

the joke is that he yelled at you for "moaning and crying" meanwhile he was moaning and crying about what this thread is about
[/quote]

Thank you. That's called irony.


----------



## nismo driver

the longer lebanon ispounded by isreal and the more inccocent people killed and infrastructure destroyied the more it will become like palastine and another endless head ace for isreal, and a bigger burden for the tax payers in the US who are forced to put money to the govt that sends it over seas for federal aid instead of investing it at home where it should be..

f*ck isreal f*ck lebanon f*ck palastine, that whole region is in a never ending cycle of violence i dont care about how many soldiers are abducted i dont care abtou suicide bombers or teh rest of it, i hateteh fact that my tax dollars go into keeping that area afloat and not into our education system and otehr places where it should to slow the failure of current andfuture generations in this country..


----------



## Ægir

watch out Nismo... RECAP

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=112931


----------



## User

JD7.62 said:


> I think Israel should just end it by now. All itll take is for them to kick a few Arabs asses and the rest will p*ssy out. Hell they did that to Egypt and since Egypt hasnt fucked with them. I garuntee you that if a country threatened to blow the U.S. from the face of the Earth like, Iran threatened Israel, bombs would be dropping! The Arabs (mainly just Iran, Syria and Lebanon) days are numbered.


I would love to see foreign Israeli tanks in Mecca and Medina.


----------



## jaejae

Someone said:


> Look Someone...its all fucked up ok! But you don't have to be a rocket scientist to know why. *You know what....as long as there are jews living on what was pre-Israel Palestinian land*, there is going to be fighting. It's not going to stop.
> 
> For every Palestinian woman the IDF makes a widow and for very Palestinian child who dies,
> there will be another person willing to wear a vest of explosives and blow everything the f*ck up. And for every child that dies on a bus from a suicide bomber there will be hate and anger and a continuation of the killing and collective punishment...
> 
> Someone, instead of trying to gain sympathy from the members on this site with your continuous moaning and crying why don't you go do something constructive....and if you can't ..then shut the f*ck up!!!!!!!
> 
> Jay


Hey, he's merely opening up a discussion, so why are you giving him so much sh*t. THe land belonged to the British and the Turks before the Jews, and there was no Palestinian nationalism then. The land was divided in 1948, but that wasn't good enough. No concession is ever good enough. Why don't you stop moaning yourself and read this.

http://www.sullivan-county.com/immigration/nazi_arab.htm
[/quote]

no no, you shut the f*ck up and listen to Fargo :] cause one reason: am not your friend! 
i'm curious to see what you will do when your neighborhood will bomb every second day, and your friends will die one after one.. then i'll see how you strong ...after this..
you live in US and even with the T.V and Internet you don't know what is terror.. cause you don't experience this on your flesh and you don't know how it's feel to buried your friends, and to listen to radio or to open your Home Page in the Internet and to see report which tell you that another "someone" died by *TERRORIST*

come to Israel and you will see how your soul will freak out.. "bro"

so instead of to attacking me (LOL.. attack.. this attack??) worthwhile you think about you what you will get out from your mouth

I thinking.. and thinking..and thinking.. and i misunderstand ONE thing!
what the heck is your problem?

by the way, i'm mention the kidnapped to don't escalate all the members here, but to cause everyone that want to reply, to think and after to reply ("what you think that Israel need to do?").. cause Israel need to act at another way if there don't was a kindnapped and if there there was
[/quote]

Someone, accept my apology. You have a right to say what you think.

I do however agree with Nismo Driver 100% and that is actually what I was trying to get across, he just seemed to do it without getting pissed off, which I did.

I know where your loyalties lie as well as the majority of the members here, reflected in the close relationship wth USA has with Israel. I am sure that had this been posted on the dutch boards the responses would have been a lot different.

Nevertheless I see no end to the conflict through military means, being from the Israeli or Palestinian side. There has to be a political solution or there will never ever ever be peace.

It's very sad however that innocent people in Lebanon are paying the price, once again collective punishment that the IDF enjoys so much. Jan Egeland called IDF's attack a "disproportionate response" and that Israel was a "violation of international humanitarian law".

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/middle_east/5207478.stm

Jay


----------



## Fargo

jaejae said:


> Someone, accept my apology. You have a right to say what you think.
> 
> I* do however agree with Nismo Driver 100% and that is actually what I was trying to get across*, he just seemed to do it without getting pissed off, which I did.
> 
> I know where your loyalties lie as well as the majority of the members here, reflected in the close relationship wth USA has with Israel. *I am sure that had this been posted on the dutch boards the responses would have been a lot different. *
> Nevertheless I see no end to the conflict through military means, being from the Israeli or Palestinian side. There has to be a political solution or there will never ever ever be peace.
> 
> *It's very sad however that innocent people in Lebanon are paying the price, once again collective punishment that the IDF enjoys so much.* Jan Egeland called IDF's attack a "disproportionate response" and that Israel was a "violation of international humanitarian law".
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/middle_east/5207478.stm
> 
> Jay


Now what if North Korea was to lay the smackdown on your country? Would you still agree with Nismo or would you want the USA to help you out with its' tax dollars?

The Israelies come out to fight; Hezbollah sets up shop among civilian populations like the cowards they are. Any opponent has no choice, and the IDF does not enjoy this like Hezbollah enjoys sending rockets into purely civilian populations in Northern Israel. It is the fault of the Lebonese govt. for allowing Hezbollah, in direct violation of the UN, to arm themselves in their country. What should Israel do with Iranian funded rockets poiting at their country?

And as far as the Dutch are concerned, those same Dutch people will be crying like bitches when Islamofascism attempts to institute sharia law in their country. Israel has the balls to fight it; the verdict is still out on the Dutch.


----------



## Puff

israel has even said that it will stop the attacks IF hezbollah gives back it's soldiers. either hezbollah and the lebanese government (cause they could always demand hezbollah give the soldiers back and at least TRY to help the peace talks) are totally retarded, totally ignorant....or they've killed the soldiers already...thus sealing their fate, as they cant give back dead, executed soldiers without an even bigger retaliation by israel.

hezbollah could end it right now, but are too ignorant and stupid to do so. israel has said many times that they just want their soldiers back and will end the fighting then...but the other side chooses to ignore it...then bitch and complain to everyone about how so many ppl are getting killed. if they were smart, they would give the guys back...but they wont.


----------



## joey'd

Someone said:


> the attack just get worse and don't stoped
> *what you think that Israel need to do?*
> don't forget the 3 soldiers which kidnapped, one soldier in Gaza-Strip (by Hamas)
> and two soldiers in Southern-Lebanon (By Hezbollah)
> 
> Someone.


honestly, isreal needs to ease up and back off and quit starting sh!t with lil countries








while i rememebr the 3 soldiersa kidnapped ill also remember the many other dead in response to those 3.......... E.i. extreme retaliation
ze lo tov


----------



## slckr69

jaejae said:


> the attack just get worse and don't stoped
> *what you think that Israel need to do?*
> don't forget the 3 soldiers which kidnapped, one soldier in Gaza-Strip (by Hamas)
> and two soldiers in Southern-Lebanon (By Hezbollah)
> 
> Someone.


Look Someone...its all fucked up ok! But you don't have to be a rocket scientist to know why. You know what....as long as there are jews living on what was pre-Israel Palestinian land, there is going to be fighting. It's not going to stop.

For every Palestinian woman the IDF makes a widow and for very Palestinian child who dies,
there will be another person willing to wear a vest of explosives and blow everything the f*ck up. And for every child that dies on a bus from a suicide bomber there will be hate and anger and a continuation of the killing and collective punishment...

Someone, instead of trying to gain sympathy from the members on this site with your continuous moaning and crying why don't you go do something constructive....and if you can't ..then shut the f*ck up!!!!!!!

Jay
[/quote]

pre isreal??? palistinian land ??? wow hey read a history book


----------



## joey'd

rchan11 said:


> Personally, I believe the situation in the Middle East is hopeless.
> 
> Israel is an island of sanity and prosperity in a vast ocean of Middle-Eastern toilet-culture.
> 
> There is no concession Israel can make that will ever bring an end to the unprovoked attacks they have been enduring. I believe Israel is destined to have to fight for its right to excist forever.


Couldn't agree more.:nod:
[/quote]
lol isreal is palestine and it was taken in haste by storm in the 50's during the 6 day war....... while they are in the middle it is where they chose to be and its thier own problem they are there..... further more, they care for nothing but the destructionm of anything non jewish.... and this is coming from a jew


----------



## channafreak

Fcuk Israel and Fcuk Palestine. The world has put up with your bullshit for too long and I wish they would both sink into the earth. You're both terrorists. You're both evil countries that is fighting for what? You're goddam precious holy land. God hates both of your countries.

This is not about the 3 soldiers. This is what Hezbollah wants. Hezbollah is a powerful social movement. It knows that Israel wont win without being prepared to commit mass murder, genocide, ethnic clensing. They know this and are willing to be destroyed. Idealisticly they win either way. By being massacred they will create a movement that will bring a new level of political and social transformation. Fcuk both of you.


----------



## Fido

slckr69 said:


> the attack just get worse and don't stoped
> *what you think that Israel need to do?*
> don't forget the 3 soldiers which kidnapped, one soldier in Gaza-Strip (by Hamas)
> and two soldiers in Southern-Lebanon (By Hezbollah)
> 
> Someone.


Look Someone...its all fucked up ok! But you don't have to be a rocket scientist to know why. You know what....as long as there are jews living on what was pre-Israel Palestinian land, there is going to be fighting. It's not going to stop.

For every Palestinian woman the IDF makes a widow and for very Palestinian child who dies,
there will be another person willing to wear a vest of explosives and blow everything the f*ck up. And for every child that dies on a bus from a suicide bomber there will be hate and anger and a continuation of the killing and collective punishment...

Someone, instead of trying to gain sympathy from the members on this site with your continuous moaning and crying why don't you go do something constructive....and if you can't ..then shut the f*ck up!!!!!!!

Jay
[/quote]

pre isreal??? palistinian land ??? wow hey read a history book
[/quote]

That kinda made me chuckle too!


----------



## bob351

for the record isreal didnt start sh*t with anyone they kinapped f*cking soldiers and want them back is that suck a harsh thing to do, its like saying if someone took your family members would you not do anything in you power to get them back, isreal just wants there soldiers back they hae already said that many times, hesbulla just wont comply so i say f*ck them blow the fuk outta f*cking lebanon, if you have watched the news youe would have seen all the kids saying they want to join up, if there not stopped then the fighting continues, iran said they want isreal blown off the map and people are still saying that the violence is to much and isreal should stop f*ck that.
















channafreak: how is isreal a terrorits country you f*cking moron


----------



## channafreak

bob351 said:


> for the record isreal didnt start sh*t with anyone they kinapped f*cking soldiers and want them back is that suck a harsh thing to do, *its like saying if someone took your family members would you not do anything in you power to get them back*,
> 
> channafreak: how is isreal a terrorits country you f*cking moron


This shits been going on longer than the kidnappings you stupid little p*ssy. The story is the same on both sides. Terrorism is perception. Terrorism to many is the killing of innocent civilians. Then you make excuses for why it is justified. As if this is an isolated incident. I highlighted what many palestinians feel also. Fcuk your Israel. f*ck Palestine. I hate them both the same. You blind dumb c*nt.


----------



## bob351

yes i no it has been going on longer than the kinapping but i still dont see how isreal is doing anything wrong its defending itself from the constant attackes so i dont see any reson to be hating on isreal, if the palestininal feel the same way then why do they support the fight when they could just agree to thoes terms and the fighting would cees. they ahve asked for a cees fire yet wont give the soldiers back wtf. they shot at isreal first, if all these country just stoped the attack on isreal then isreal would have no reason to go after them


----------



## Fargo

channafreak said:


> Fcuk Israel and Fcuk Palestine. The world has put up with your bullshit for too long and I wish they would both sink into the earth. *You're both terrorists*. You're both evil countries that is fighting for what? You're goddam precious holy land. God hates both of your countries.
> 
> This is not about the 3 soldiers. This is what Hezbollah wants. Hezbollah is a powerful social movement. It knows that Israel wont win without being prepared to commit mass murder, genocide, ethnic clensing. They know this and are willing to be destroyed. Idealisticly they win either way. By being massacred they will create a movement that will bring a new level of political and social transformation. Fcuk both of you.


Since when did Israel become a network of terrorism. I don't see any newtwork of Buddhist, Hindu, Jewish, or pagan terrorist groups.

Here's Islamic Jihad since Valentines Day, 2006 I couldn't list any more before that because of volume restrictions.

" The List " of Islamic Terror Attacks in 2006

Date Country City Killed Injured Description 
6/30/06 Pakistan Spinkai Raghzai 1 3 Local Taliban shoot a rival religious leader to death. 
6/30/06 Iraq Baghdad 7 0 Six bodies are found dumped in a house and Jihadi terrorists elsewhere gun down an Imam. 
6/30/06 Pakistan Ipi 1 0 Shouting "Allah akbar," executioners shoot a man to death in a public square. 
6/29/06 Iraq Kirkuk 2 0 A 15-year-old girl is among two people kidnapped and murdered by radical Muslims. 
6/29/06 Iraq Baghdad 8 4 In separate attacks, Jihadis kill eight civilians including a baker, and electrical worker, a garbage collector and a university professor. 
6/29/06 Iraq Hilla 14 0 Fourteen bodies are found in Hilla, Kut and Karbala. The victims included women and children who were killed in brutal fashion. 
6/29/06 Iraq Kirkuk 4 27 A suicide bomber kills four Iraqis at a funeral. 
6/29/06 India Kashmir 2 0 Two civilians are shot to death by radical Muslims in separate attacks (Kangan and Bandipore). 
6/29/06 Algeria Albalouta 2 11 Islamic fundamentalists attack a communal guard post with rockets, killing two people, whose bodies they later burned. 
6/28/06 Thailand Narathiwat 1 5 Islamic gunmen storm into a karaoke bar, killing one and injuring five others. 
6/28/06 Nigeria Izom 1 0 A 20-year-old woman is stoned to death by a Muslim mob after she criticized Islam. 
6/28/06 Iraq Baqubah 3 12 Jihadis use a car bomb in a crowd of laborers looking for work. Children are among the casualties. 
6/28/06 Philippines Maguindanao 1 2 A government official is gunned down and two 9-year-old girls are wounded by suspected Muslims . 
6/27/06 India Rajpora 2 0 Two people are kidnapped by Islamic militants, and then exectuted with their bodies thrown into a stream. 
6/27/06 Thailand Narathiwat 2 0 Two villagers are murdered by Islamic radicals. 
6/27/06 Thailand Yala 5 1 Islamists target a convoy of teachers with a bomb. Five security guards are killed in the explosion. 
6/27/06 Iraq Baghdad 3 10 A nail-packed bomb at a market kills three. 
6/27/06 Afghanistan Kunduz 2 8 Fedayeen bombers target German peacekeepers, but kill two civilians. 
6/27/06 Somalia Lafole 6 0 Islamic militias break a truce and attack two checkpoints. 
6/27/06 Iraq Kirkuk 3 21 Jihadis blow up a gas station, killing three patrons. 
6/27/06 Iraq Baghdad 3 3 Three policemen are killed in a roadside terror bombing. 
6/27/06 Thailand Yala 1 0 A man is killed in his home by Islamists. 
6/26/06 Iraq Baqubah 18 25 Islamic terrorists bomb a crowded market, slaughtering at least eighteen innocents. 
6/26/06 Pakistan North Waziristan 6 5 A Fedayeen suicide bomber plows into a checkpoint, taking the lives of six Pakistanis. 
6/26/06 Pakistan Karachi 1 0 A Muslim man slits his pregnant wife's throat in an honor killing. 
6/26/06 Iraq Hilla 6 56 Six shoppers at a market are murdered in a Jihad bombing. 
6/26/06 India Baramulla 2 0 Two civilians are murdered by the Mujahideen in separate attacks. 
6/26/06 India Bandipore 3 0 Islamic radicals gun down three civilians. 
6/26/06 Pakistan Guldar 5 0 Local Talibanis attack a civilian and kill him along with four family members. 
6/25/06 Iraq Baghdad 3 0 Islamists read from the Qur'an as they execute three Russian hostages in cold blood. The last two are forced to stand over the blood and decapitated body of the first. 
6/25/06 USA Denver, CO 1 5 Saying that it was 'Allah's choice', a Muslim shoots four of his co-workers and a police officer. 
6/25/06 Israel Ramallah 1 0 An 18-year-old Israeli hitchhiker is picked up by Palestinian terrorists and murdered. 
6/25/06 Iraq Hawija 3 0 Three Shiites are killed in a drive-by shooting. 
6/25/06 Pakistan Karachi 2 0 Muslims gun down two civilians in a suspected sectarian attack. 
6/25/06 India Tral 1 0 The Mujahideen kidnap a policeman and then torture and execute him. 
6/25/06 Israel Kerem Shalom 2 3 Hamas takes credit for an attack on Israel that leaves two IDF soldiers dead and a third kidnapped. 
6/25/06 Iraq Baghdad 5 22 Two Jihad bombings, one in a shopping center and the other on a minibus, leave at least five Iraqi civilians dead. 
6/24/06 Iraq Suwayra 1 0 A young woman is tortured and beheaded by angry Muslims. 
6/24/06 Iraq Baqubah 14 5 Three civilians at a car dealership are among fourteen who loose their lives to Islam in four terror attacks. 
6/24/06 Afghanistan Khost 1 0 Religious extremists kill a policeman as he is driving to work. 
6/24/06 India Palhalan 1 1 A 12-year-old boy is killed in a Mujahideen ambush. 
6/24/06 India Srinigar 1 9 An Islamic militant tosses a grenade into a crowded street crossing. 
6/23/06 Philippines Shariff Aguak 6 9 Six shoppers are blown to bits when Filipino Muslims set off a bomb at a crowded market. 
6/23/06 Afghanistan Zabul 4 0 The Taliban kidnap four civilians and then cut off their heads. 
6/23/06 Somalia Mogadishu 1 0 A Swedish journalist attending an Islamic rally is shot fatally in the chest. 
6/23/06 India Lal Chowk 1 0 Islamists murder a police officer on a city street in the capital. 
6/23/06 Iraq Hibhib 10 15 Shia terrorists bomb a Sunni mosque, killing at least ten. 
6/23/06 Iraq Baghdad 5 0 The bodies of five factory workers, kidnapped the day before, are found in a river. 
6/23/06 Iraq Basra 5 15 At least five people are killed when Islamic militants bomb a gas station. 
6/22/06 India Sopore 2 20 Muslim militants hurl a grenade at the house of a religious rival, killing a woman and a child, and injuring twenty others. 
6/22/06 India Rajpura 1 0 A civilian is killed in his home by the Mujahideen. 
6/22/06 Iraq Hawija 1 0 A carpenter is murdered by Islamic terrorists. 
6/21/06 Dagestan Khasavyurt 2 0 Two policemen sitting in a car are slaughtered in a brutal shooting attack at a traffic stop. 
6/21/06 Iraq Baghdad 4 6 Jihadis murder two people with a car bomb at a crowded market. Elsewhere, a Sunni imam and a high school teacher are gunned down. 
6/21/06 Pakistan Bannu 3 1 Three Pakistan policemen on patrol are murdered by al-Qaeda backed terrorists. 
6/21/06 Afghanistan Kandahar 1 7 A Fedayeen suicide bomber kills a civilian and injures seven others. 
6/21/06 Algeria Bouira 6 3 Islamic fundamentalists ambush a security patrol, killing six individuals. 
6/20/06 India Aaora Missipora 1 0 A political activist is shot to death by the Mujahideen. 
6/20/06 Algeria Blida 5 0 Five farmers are murdered by Islamic fundamentalists in a gruesome knife attack. 
6/20/06 Iraq Basra 2 3 Elderly patients at an old age home are targeted by a Sunni suicide bomber. Two are killed. 
6/20/06 Iraq Baghdad 2 18 Islamic terrorists kill two civilians in a bomb attack on a commercial area. 
6/20/06 Iraq Suwayra 7 0 The bodies of seven victims of Islamic radicals are found handcuffed and tortured. 
6/19/06 Iraq Baghdad 7 13 Seven civilians are murdered by Islamic terrorists in two car bombings. 
6/19/06 Pakistan Wana 1 0 Militant Muslims assassinate a tribal chief. 
6/19/06 India Tangmarg 1 0 A civilian is abducted and murdered by the Mujahideen. 
6/19/06 Afghanistan Kandahar 4 0 Four members of a construction company are killed when religious extremists attack their vehicle. 
6/18/06 Iraq Baqubah 13 0 Radical Muslims gun down three people in cold blood, as ten other bodies are found elsewhere. 
6/18/06 Thailand Narathiwat 1 0 A 48-year-old man out for a Sunday drive is shot to death by Islamists. 
6/18/06 Thailand Pattani 1 2 An 88-year-old woman is murdered when Islamists open up on a crowd with automatic weapons. 
6/18/06 Iraq Mosul 1 19 Jihadis murder a high-school girl and injure nineteen others with a car bomb. 
6/18/06 Afghanistan Helmand 32 14 Some thirty members of the same family are massacred by the Taliban. 
6/17/06 Iraq Baghdad 3 14 Muslim extremists bomb a minibus, killing at least four passengers. 
6/17/06 Thailand Yala 1 2 Islamists bomb a karaoke bar, killing one patron. 
6/17/06 Iraq Baghdad 23 52 Two suicidal Sunnis slaughter dozens in separate attacks at traffic checkpoints. 
6/17/06 Iraq Baghdad 8 37 Jihadis target two markets with explosives, killing at least eight shoppers and leaving another 25 in various stages of injury. 
6/16/06 Iraq Baghdad 3 16 Muslim terrorists fire mortar rounds into a residential neighborhood, killing at least three Iraqis. 
6/16/06 India Bandipore 2 3 The Mujahideen stages a grenade attack along a city street, killing two civilians. 
6/16/06 Pakistan Muzzafargarh 1 0 A man accussed of blasphemy is knifed to death by two religious men outside a courtroom. 
6/16/06 Iraq Fallujah 5 0 Jihad gunmen massacre five truck drivers trying to make a living. 
6/16/06 Pakistan Orakzai 4 0 Two girls under the age of 5 are slaughtered along with two women working for an NGO by Muslim gunmen who broke into their home in the middle of the night. 
6/16/06 Iraq Baghdad 11 25 A Sunni suicide bomber hits a Shiite mosque, blasting eleven worshippers to Allah and leaving dozens more in agony. 
6/16/06 Iraq Yusifiyah 3 0 Islamic terrorists attack a checkpoint and kidnap two U.S. soldiers, who are later tortured to death. 
6/16/06 India Kashmir 2 0 Two civilians are murdered by militant Muslims in separate attacks. 
6/15/06 Pakistan Mir Ali 1 0 A journalist who was abducted six months earlier is executed by Islamists while in handcuffs. 
6/15/06 Thailand Pattani 1 6 A man is killed by Muslim bombers targeting a city hall. 
6/15/06 Iraq Baqubah 10 2 Muslim gunmen slaughter ten laborers as they are headed to work. All are shot to death. 
6/15/06 India Dunga 1 13 Two brothers are brutally tortured by Islamists, who cut off their tongues, noses and ears. A 65-year-old man is also shot to death. 
6/15/06 Iraq Tikrit 4 15 Radicals storm a mosque and shoot a cleric and three others to death. 
6/15/06 Afghanistan Kandahar 10 16 Religious extremists bomb a minibus carrying laborers, killing at least ten people. 
6/15/06 Pakistan Karachi 5 6 Militants ambush a car carrying policemen on a city street, killing five people. 
6/15/06 Algeria Gouraya 10 0 Two people are beheaded by Islamic fundamentalists, who also kill seven other persons in separate attacks. 
6/15/06 India Srundoo 1 0 The Mujahideen gun down a civilian. 
6/15/06 Thailand Pattani 1 10 Islamists bomb a tea shop, killing a Buddhist patron. Just one of 41 bombs set that morning. 
6/15/06 Pakistan Hasilpur 1 1 An elderly man is killed by a Muslim mob as he tries to protect another man from torture over suspicion of blasphemy. 
6/14/06 India Sopore 1 0 A man is murdered by Islamic terrorists. 
6/14/06 Pakistan Thabi 1 0 A man is kidnapped and beheaded by local Taliban. 
6/14/06 Iraq Baghdad 2 7 Jihadis detonate a car bomb near a market, killing two civilians. 
6/14/06 India Bandipore 2 0 Two civilians are gunned down by the Mujahideen. 
6/13/06 Algeria Skikda 1 3 A bomb attack by Islamic fundamentalists kills an Algerian soldier. 
6/13/06 India Anantnag 1 0 The Mujahideen abduct a civilian, murder him and then toss his body in a stream. 
6/13/06 Iraq Kirkuk 22 43 A series of Jihad car bombings leave at least twenty people dead, mostly civilians. 
6/13/06 Iraq Baghdad 7 0 Islamists shoot a university professor to death as six bodies showing signs of torture are found elsewhere. 
6/12/06 India Sopore 3 0 Three people are killed in two separate Islamic grenade attacks. 
6/12/06 Afghanistan Ghazni 1 1 Religious extremists attack a private truck convoy, killing one of the drivers. 
6/12/06 Afghanistan Paktia 2 5 Two passengers in a car are killed and five injured when the Taliban place a bomb under a bridge. 
6/12/06 India Kulgam 8 5 Hibul Mujahideen massacre eight migrant laborers. 
6/12/06 Iraq Suwayra 9 0 A 10-year-old boy is among nine people killed by radical Shiites and dumped into a river. 
6/12/06 Iraq Tal Afar 4 43 A Fedayeen suicide bomber plows into a gas station, sending at least four civilians to Allah. 
6/12/06 India Budora 1 0 A newly recruited soldier, home on leave, is abducted, tortured and beheaded by the Mujahideen. 
6/12/06 Iraq Baghdad 5 19 A suicidal Sunni blows up five Shiites at a market. 
6/12/06 Pakistan Quetta 5 17 A bomb attached to a bicycle kill five people, including a woman and a child. 
6/12/06 Iraq Balad 2 26 A market is once again the target of Islamic militants, who blast at least two shoppers to Allah. 
6/12/06 Iraq Baghdad 6 12 Sunni radicals bomb a minibus carrying oil workers, killing six. 
6/12/06 India Jammu 1 22 Hindu pilgrims at a busstop are the targets of a grenade attack by Islamic militants. 
6/11/06 Thailand Narathiwat 1 0 A young man is murdered by Islamic extremists outside a mosque. 
6/11/06 Iraq Tikrit 1 0 An Iraqi soldier is captured and beheaded by the Mujahideen. 
6/11/06 Chechnya Niki-Khita 1 1 A Jihad ambush kills one Russian and injures another. 
6/11/06 Afghanistan Kandahar 4 0 Four road workers are murdered by the Taliban. 
6/11/06 Algeria Skikda 1 3 Fundamentalists capture a civilian and cut his throat on video. 
6/11/06 Iraq Baghdad 6 42 Muslim terrorists detonate a car bomb in a commercial district, killing at least six innocents. 
6/11/06 Israel Jerusalem 1 4 Palestinian gunmen fire on a car carrying Israelis, killing a 35-year-old father. 
6/11/06 Iraq Fallujah 2 0 A man and a woman are brutally gunned down by Muslim terrorists. 
6/10/06 Iraq Khan Bani Saad 2 0 Shiites kidnap two Sunni brothers from their workplace and then chop off their heads. 
6/10/06 Iraq Baghdad 9 41 Islamic radicals set off bombs near two crowded shopping areas, killing at least nine and injuring over forty others. 
6/9/06 Ingushetia Karabulak 1 0 A woman is gunned down by Muslim radicals. 
6/9/06 Pakistan Wana 1 4 An 18-year-old farm worker is killed in a landmine attack. 
6/9/06 Ingushetia Ordzhonikidzevskaya 6 0 Three young children are among six killed in a targeted Jihad ambush on a vehicle. 
6/8/06 Iraq Baghdad 19 50 Nineteen people are killed and more than fifty injured by two terror bombings near a market. 
6/8/06 Afghanistan Ghazni 3 1 Three Afghans are murdered by a Taliban roadside bomb. 
6/8/06 Philippines Patikul 1 2 Islamists attack Christians at a carnival, killing one and injuring two more. 
6/8/06 Afghanistan Kandahar 2 0 The Taliban kill two policemen, then mutilated their bodies. 
6/8/06 Thailand Narathiwat 5 3 Five policemen are blown to bits by militant Muslims in a landmine attack. 
6/8/06 Iraq Baghdad 15 23 Jihadis target an outdoor market with separate car bombs, killing at least fifteen innocents. 
6/8/06 Iraq Kazimiyah 6 15 Six day laborers are blown apart by a Muslim car bomb. 
6/8/06 Turkey Istanbul 1 0 Islamists suspected in the assassination of a lawyer. 
6/8/06 Afghanistan Balkh 2 1 Two humanitarian workers are murdered in a shooting attack by religious fundamentalists. 
6/8/06 Afghanistan Bala Buluk 1 0 Two Talibanis kill a government official on a city street. 
6/7/06 Iraq Mosul 6 0 Six people, including three university students are shot to death by Muslim terrorists. 
6/7/06 India Patnazi 1 0 Islamic terrorists murder an 18-year-old girl in her home. 
6/7/06 Iraq Baqubah 2 0 Two shopowners are gunned down by Islamic radicals. 
6/7/06 Iraq Baghdad 11 5 Separate attacks and the discovery of five bodies add up to eleven dead in sectarian violence. 
6/6/06 Afghanistan Khogyani 2 2 A Taliban roadside attack leaves two soldiers dead. 
6/6/06 Iraq Baghdad 5 7 At least two women are among five civilians killed by Muslim terrorists in three attacks, which include a husband and wife gunned down on a city street. 
6/6/06 Afghanistan Oal a-I Oadzi 3 8 Three children are among the casualties when religious extremists blow up a mosque and school. 
6/6/06 Iraq Baqubah 9 0 Nine more severed heads are found, courtesy of the Religion of Peace.. 
6/5/06 Iraq Suwayra 4 0 Four men are stabbed to death by Muslim militants. 
6/4/06 Ingushetia Nazran 1 2 Muslim militants kill a soldier in a terror attack. 
6/4/06 Afghanistan Kandahar 4 13 A suicidal religious extremist blows up four civilians with an explosives-laden vehicle. 
6/4/06 Afghanistan Paktika 1 0 A health official is shot dead by the Taliban as he is leaving his home. 
6/4/06 Iraq Baghdad 19 2 Radical Islamic gunmen kill four employees at a local company and fifteen others in various parts of the capital. 
6/4/06 Pakistan Shena Khowar 2 3 al-Qaeda back militants use an IED to kill two Pakistani soldiers in a roadside blast. 
6/4/06 Pal. Auth. Khan Younis 1 2 Militants kill a pregnant woman. 
6/4/06 Pal. Auth Gaza 3 0 Three civilian bystanders are shot to death by Hamas gunmen. 
6/4/06 India Rajouri 1 0 Islamic radicals kill a man inside his home. 
6/4/06 Iraq Diyala 21 1 Sunnis drag twenty-one people, mostly Shia high school students, from a bus and execute them in cold blood. 
6/3/06 Iraq Baquba 9 2 Islamic radicals storm an auto parts shop killing three workers. Six police are killed in a separate attack on a checkpoint. 
6/3/06 Iraq Basra 28 62 'Insurgents' bomb a packed market, blowing twenty-eight innocent souls to Allah and injuring dozens more. 
6/3/06 Iraq Baghdad 23 4 Twenty-two bodies are found showing signs of torture and Islamists also kill a Russian diplomat. 
6/3/06 Iraq Baquba 8 0 Eight severed Sunni heads are found. 
6/2/06 Iraq Baghdad 7 61 Three terrorist bombings, two at the same market, kill at least seven innocents. 
6/2/06 Pakistan Miran Shah 4 7 Two Fedayeen suicide bombers blow themselves to Allah, taking four Pakistani soliders with them. 
6/2/06 Syria Damascus 1 0 Armed Islamists attempt to strom a radio station. A security guard is killed. 
6/2/06 Thailand Yala 1 0 A local official is gunned down by Islamists. 
6/2/06 Pakistan Noor Gul 2 1 Two people are killed when militants fire a rocket at a house. 
6/2/06 India Bhata 1 0 A civilian is abducted and murdered by the Mujahideen. 
6/2/06 Iraq Khaldiya 3 0 Three victims of sectarian violence are found tortured and executed. 
6/2/06 Afghanistan Azmarai 3 0 A Fedayeen suicide bomber kills three civilians returning from a picnic. 
6/1/06 Iraq Baghdad 6 21 Islamic terrorist kill six people, including two laborers in a roadside bombing. 
6/1/06 Kosovo Zitkovac 1 0 A 22-year-old man is shot to death in an automatic weapons ambush by suspected Albanians. 
6/1/06 India Budhal 1 0 A civilian is abducted and murdered by the Mujahideen. 
6/1/06 Iraq Samarra 1 4 A woman is blown apart by Islamic terrorists. 
5/31/06 Iraq Baghdad 46 0 Forty-six victims of sectarian violence are found with signs of torture in various locales around the capital. 
5/31/06 Iraq Baghdad 1 0 A TV sports anchorman is killed by religious fundamentalists as he stepped out of his house. 
5/31/06 Iraq Muqdadiya 2 0 The mayor and his cousin are killed when Islamic radical put a bomb under his car. 
5/31/06 India Thal 1 0 Islamic terrorists slit the throat of a villager. 
5/31/06 India Dalgate 1 36 Thirty-six tourists are injured in two Mujahideen attacks on their buses. One succumbs to injuries on June 2. 
5/30/06 Thailand Yala 1 0 Mulslims shoot a 50-year-old man to death. 
5/30/06 Afghanistan Shiberghan 4 0 Three Afghan women working for a humanitarian aid agency are gunned down in cold blood along with their driver by religious fundamentalists. 
5/30/06 India Srinagar 1 9 A Jaish-e-Mohammad militant tosses a grenade into a crowd of people, killing one. 
5/30/06 Iraq Hilla 12 36 A Fedayeen suicide car bomber massacres at least a dozen people near a car dealership. 
5/30/06 Iraq Husaniya 25 65 Jihadis bomb a market, slaughtering at least twenty-five innocents. 
5/30/06 Iraq Baghdad 9 10 Nine people in a bakery are cut down by a terrorist bombing. 
5/30/06 Afghanistan Badakhshan 2 2 Two Afghan employees of a U.S. firm are murdered by Taliban terrorists in a landmine attack. 
5/30/06 Pal. Auth. Raffidiyeh 1 0 A mother of four is shot to death in a hospital courtyard by relatives and al-Aqsa Martyrs Brigade. 
5/30/06 Afghanistan Qalat 1 4 A rocket attack by Taliban fundamentalists leaves at least one Afghan dead. 
5/30/06 Pakistan Ferozewala 4 20 Four people, including a woman and child, are killed when terrorists spray their vehicle with automatic weapons fire. 
5/30/06 Pal. Auth. Balata 1 0 A man is executed on a city street on suspicion of helping Jews. 
5/29/06 Iraq Baghdad 29 46 Three separate Jihad bombings targeting a university, mosque, and a residential area leave at least twenty-seven innocents dead and nearly fifty injured. 
5/29/06 Pakistan Chakmalai 1 0 A tribal leader is assassinated by pro-Taliban elements. 
5/29/06 Iraq Khalis 14 17 Fourteen laborers traveling to work are blown to bits, and another sixteen left in agony by a bomb planted on a passenger bus. 
5/29/06 Philippines Jolo 1 0 Abu Sayyaf gunmen murder a police officer. 
5/29/06 Iraq Baghdad 4 7 Four people are killed, including two members of a news crew, when radical Muslims bomb a U.S. convoy. 
5/29/06 Pakistan Jacobabad 5 0 A man kills his wife and four other relatives in an honor killing. 
5/29/06 Pakistan Akori 3 0 Local Taliban suspected in a landmine attack that leaves three small girls dead. 
5/29/06 Iraq Samarra 2 0 Two brothers are gunned down by Muslim radicals as the are walking by the side of the road. 
5/28/06 India Srinagar 3 0 Three civilians are murdered by Islamic terrorists in separate attacks - one as he lay injured in a hospital bed. 
5/28/06 Thailand Narathiwat 2 1 Two men riding in a pickup up truck are killed, and a woman seriously injured in an Islamic shooting attack. 
5/28/06 Pakistan Mir Ali 1 0 Pro-Talibanis assassinate a tribal leader at a bazaar. 
5/28/06 Pakistan Datta Khel 2 3 Two people are killed and three injured when a car bomb goes off at a checkpoint. 
5/28/06 Iraq Baqubah 3 0 Three severed heads are thrown out of a car as it passes through the area where Islamic terrorists kidnapped three civilians. 
5/28/06 Iraq Baghdad 2 17 Two civilians are killed in a double bombing by Islamic radicals. 
5/28/06 Pakistan Sindh 2 7 Muslim gunmen open fire on a group of Hindus returning from a religious ceremony, killing two and injuring seven. 
5/27/06 Thailand Pattani 1 3 A 3-year-old baby is shot to death by Islamists, who also injure the mother, father and a brother in the attack. 
5/27/06 Iraq Baqubah 7 5 Islamic gunmen kill two brothers at an ironsmith shop, then three brothers at a nearby tire shop. Two other people are killed elsewhere. 
5/27/06 India Bandipura 2 1 A woman is among two people shot to death by Islamic terrorists. 
5/27/06 Iraq Baiji 2 1 Jihadis murder two oil truck drivers. 
5/27/06 Iraq Baghdad 4 15 Terrorists lob a mortar into a marketplace, killing at least four shoppers. 
5/26/06 Iraq Baghdad 9 51 Islamic terrorists detonate two bombs at outdoor markets, killing at least nine and injuring over fifty. 
5/26/06 Iraq Baghdad 3 0 Religious fundamentalists shoot three tennis players to death for wearing shorts. 
5/26/06 India Kishtwar 2 0 Harkat-ul-Jehad-e-Islami shoot two farmers to death in their field. 
5/26/06 Pakistan Miranshah 1 0 A local man is executed by radical fundamentalists. 
5/25/06 Somalia Mogadishu 48 50 Nearly fifty more people are killed in violence sparked by Islamic militias. 
5/25/06 India Srinagar 4 7 An 8-year-old boy is among four killed when militant Muslims hurl a grenade at a tourist bus. 
5/25/06 Philippines Jolo 1 0 A 32-year-old cigarette vendor is gunned down by Abu Sayyaf near a Catholic church. 
5/25/06 India Chewa 1 0 A civilian is murdered by the Mujahideen. 
5/25/06 Iraq Tikrit 9 0 A Sufi mosque is bombed, killing two, and sectarian violence claims seven more lives elsewhere. 
5/25/06 Iraq Muqdadiya 5 0 Sunni Holy Warriors abduct five men from a wedding, including the groom and his father, then behead them in captivity. 
5/25/06 Afghanistan Kabul 2 2 A Taliban rocket attack on a residential area kills two civilians. 
5/24/06 Pal. Auth. Gaza 1 2 Hamas assassination claims one life. 
5/24/06 Iraq Latifiya 7 0 Seven people are brutally slain by Islamic terrorists. 
5/24/06 Philippines Jolo 1 0 Abu Sayyaf kill a 22-year-old coffee shop worker. 
5/24/06 Afghanistan Wazi Khwa 3 1 Three truck drivers are murdered by the Taliban. The victims included a 15-year-old boy. 
5/23/06 India Srinagar 2 38 Jaish-e-Mohammad terrorists rampage against unarmed civilians in the capital city. 
5/23/06 Afghanistan Wardak 4 0 Three health workers and their driver are killed when the Taliban bomb their car. 
5/23/06 Afghanistan Helmand 3 6 The Taliban ambush a vehicle carrying police, killing at least three. 
5/23/06 Iraq Baghdad 5 5 Terrorists detonate a car bomb, killing five inocents. 
5/23/06 Iraq Aswad 3 7 Sunnis spray bullets into a crowd of Shia laborers, killing at least three. 
5/23/06 Thailand Yala 2 0 Two policemen are shot to death in the head and chest by Muslim militants. 
5/23/06 Chechnya Eshilkhatoy 4 3 A Mujahideen attack on a security patrol leaves four dead and three injured. 
5/23/06 India Thanala 1 0 A civilian is beheaded by Islamic extremists. 
5/23/06 Philippines Jolo 4 0 Muslim terrorists kill four government soldiers in three separate attacks over the weekend. 
5/23/06 Thailand Narathiwat 1 1 Muslim gunmen murder a civilian and seriously injure another. 
5/23/06 Iraq Baghdad 11 9 Eleven people are killed when Sunnis detonate a bomb in the courtyard of a Shia mosque. 
5/23/06 Iraq Baghdad 3 12 Radical Muslims bomb a bakery, killing three people inside. 
5/23/06 Pal. Auth. Ramle 1 0 A 24-year old woman is stabbed 29 times in broad daylight by her brother for 'unIslamic' behavior. 
5/23/06 India Srinagar 2 20 Two people are killed when a Fedayeen detonates an explosives-laden vehicle along a city street. 
5/23/06 Iraq Ain al- Tamur 4 0 The bodies of four victims of sectarian violence are found blindfolded and shot. 
5/22/06 Iraq Muqdadiya 2 0 An Islamic radical walks into a shop and murders two occupants. 
5/22/06 Iraq Baghdad 9 15 Separate Jihad bombings at a market and clinic end the lives of at least nine innocents. 
5/22/06 Iraq Jbela 3 6 Three civilians are killed by a terrorist bombing. 
5/22/06 Iraq Jurf al-Sakhar 4 0 Four policemen are blown to bits by radical Islamics. 
5/22/06 Thailand Pattani 1 0 A Buddhist is shot off his motorcycle by Islamists, who then burn his body. 
5/22/06 Pal. Auth. Gaza 1 1 Hamas suspected in the assissination of a Fatah militant. 
5/21/06 Thailand Pattani 1 0 A 22-year-old laborer is murdered by Islamic radicals on his job site. 
5/21/06 Thailand Narathiwat 1 1 A 69-year-old man is killed and his wife seriously injured in the brutal assault by Islamic militants. 
5/21/06 Thailand Yala 1 0 Muslims gun down a plantation worker. 
5/21/06 Iraq Baghdad 13 17 An al-Qaeda suicide bomber detonates himself at a restaurant, slaughtering over a dozen patrons. 
5/21/06 Afghanistan Kabul 2 8 A Fedayeen car bomber kills himself and two innocent civilians. 
5/21/06 Iraq Baghdad 3 23 Islamists hide two bombs at a fish market, killing at least three people. 
5/21/06 Pakistan Karachi 1 0 A 14-year-old girl dies after her family shoots her in an honor killing for rejecting an arranged marriage. 
5/21/06 India Srinagar 6 22 Two Islamic groups vie for responsibility for a bloody attack on a youth rally that leaves six innocents dead. 
5/20/06 Iraq Baghdad 19 58 al-Qaeda thought to be behind a brutal bombing that kills nineteen Shiite laborers gathering for work along a city street. 
5/20/06 Pakistan Hurmuz 2 1 Two Pakistani soldiers were killed when a Muslim radical tossed a grenade at their post in a Fedayeen attack. 
5/20/06 Iraq Al-Udhaim 2 3 A man and his wife are killed in their home by Islamic radicals. Three of their children are injured in the invasion. 
5/20/06 Iraq Mussayab 19 0 Nineteen victims of sectarian violence are discovered. 
5/20/06 Iraq Qaim 5 10 A Fedayeen suicide car bomber murders at least five others on his way to paradise. 
5/20/06 Pal. Auth. Gaza 1 6 Hamas suspected in elevator blast that kills a bodyguard. 
5/19/06 Somalia Mogadishu 6 0 Islamic militias break a truce, killing at least a half-dozen more. 
5/19/06 Sudan Natiqa 29 5 The Janjaweed raid an African village, killing nearly thirty people. 
5/19/06 Sudan Baja Baju 6 0 Six civilians are killed by the Janjaweed Arab militia. 
5/19/06 Pakistan Khaddi 1 0 A tribal leader is dragged from his car by militant Islamists and shot to death. 
5/18/06 Thailand Pattani 1 0 Islamic militants murder a house painter. 
5/18/06 Afghanistan Ghazni 1 0 A suicide bomber kills a civilian along a city street. 
5/18/06 Iraq Baghdad 8 0 Radical Islamic gunmen stop a minibus carrying auto mechanics and their driver. All eight are machine-gunned to death. 
5/18/06 Iraq Baghdad 8 9 Eight innocents are blown to bits, and another nine suffer injury when Jihadis detonate a bomb along a city street. 
5/18/06 Iraq Karbala 1 0 A math teacher is gunned down by a radical Shiite. 
5/18/06 Iraq Kirkuk 3 0 Jihadis kill two people in a drive-by shooting. They also kidnap a woman and remove her head. 
5/18/06 India Srinagar 1 23 A Muslim woman tosses a grenade out a car window, killing a civilian. A second blast in Pulwama injures twenty-three. 
5/18/06 Afghanistan Herat 1 0 An American civilian is killed by a suicidal religious extremist. 
5/17/06 Somalia Mogadishu 5 0 Islamic militia attacks a compound, killing five people. 
5/17/06 Turkey Ankara 1 4 Shouting 'Allah Akbar,' a gunmen murders a judge and injures four others in a courtroom shooting sparked by a limited ban of hijabs. 
5/17/06 India Doda 0 18 Eighteen people are injured when a Muslim hurls a grenade at a crowd. 
5/17/06 Iraq Baqubah 4 11 Jihadis shoot a baker to death, then murder others who arrive on the scene to help. 
5/17/06 Iraq Baghdad 4 0 The lives of four civilians are destroyed by a terrorist bombing. 
5/17/06 Ingushetia Nazran 7 0 Seven innocent people are killed when terrorists bomb a car carrying a deputy minister. 
5/17/06 Chechnya Kurchaloi 5 6 Five Russian servicemen are slaughtered in a Mujahideen ambush on their vehicle. 
5/17/06 Pakistan Miser 1 4 Pro-Taliban militants attack a security patrol, killing one. 
5/17/06 Afghanistan Mosa Qala 13 6 The Taliban attack a small town, killing at least thirteen defenders. 
5/16/06 Iraq Baghdad 3 0 Three people are kidnapped, tortured and executed by Islamic radicals. 
5/16/06 Pakistan Miranshah 2 0 Two guards are gunned down by Islamic terrorists while on duty at a bazaar. 
5/16/06 Thailand Narathiwat 1 1 A policeman is killed in a bomb attack by Islamic militants. 
5/16/06 Somalia Mogadishu 2 0 Islamic militias kill two of a rival's bodyguards. 
5/16/06 India Handwara 1 0 A civilian is lynched from a tree by the Mujahideen. 
5/16/06 Iraq Baghdad 4 0 Radical Sunnis murder four Iraqis on their way home from working at a U.S. base. 
5/16/06 Iraq Karbala 1 0 An Egyptian working at a bakery is gunned down by Muslim extremists. 
5/16/06 Afghanistan Zangali 2 0 Two government employees are kidnapped and beheaded by radical Islamists. 
5/16/06 Iraq Baghdad 23 37 Sunni gunmen attack Shiites at a bus stop with automatic weapons and a bomb, killing at least twenty innocents and leaving dozens more in agony. 
5/15/06 India Chatibandi Bandipore 2 0 The Mujahideen behead two civilians. 
5/15/06 India Batpora 2 0 Two civilians are kidnapped by Muslim radicals, then killed by having their throats slit. One was a shopkeeper. 
5/15/06 Iraq Baghdad 5 0 In a brutal attack, Islamic terrorists kidnap five members of the same family and shoot them to death. 
5/15/06 Iraq Balad Ruz 4 0 Sunni gunmen shoot four primary school teachers to death as they are making their way in to work. 
5/15/06 Iraq Wajihiya 1 7 Jihadis kill a 7-year-old girl with a mortar round. Seven members of her family are injured in the explosion. 
5/15/06 Pakistan Amma Khel 1 0 Pro-Taliban gunmen murder a civil employee on his way to restore power to a remote village. 
5/14/06 Algeria Jijel 21 0 The bodies of eighteen children and three women are found massacred in a cave used by armed Islamic fundamentalists. 
5/14/06 Afghanistan Helmand 1 7 An intelligence officer is gunned down by the Taliban as a bomb injures seven other people, including two girls. 
5/14/06 Iraq Baghdad 26 66 Two suicide car bombings at an airport, and several other bombings elsewhere leave at least twenty-six Iraqis dead, including children and other civilians. 
5/14/06 Iraq Karbala 9 0 Four brothers working on a humanitarian project are kidnapped by Islamic radicals and beheaded. Five other bodies are found elsewhere. 
5/14/06 Pakistan Jandola 1 0 A government official is assassinated in his home by pro-Taliban militants. 
5/14/06 India Kunan Poshpora 1 0 The Mujahideen ambush and kill a civilian. 
5/13/06 India Doda 2 41 Militant Muslims attack Hindus civilians at a rally with grenades. At least two are killed. 
5/13/06 Iraq Mosul 2 4 Two policemen are ambushed and killed by Sunni radicals. 
5/13/06 Somalia Mogadishu 11 0 Another eleven civilians die in violence sparked by Islamic militias. 
5/13/06 Iraq Baghdad 3 0 Sunni extremists kill the 22-year-old son of a judge and two bodyguards. 
5/13/06 Iran Kerman 12 0 Sunnis execute eleven Iranians after stopping their cars. They also string an injured 12-year-old boy up on pole before fleeing. 
5/12/06 Iraq Balad Ruz 2 2 A funeral is attacked by Islamic radicals, who kill two more civilians. 
5/12/06 Somalia Yaqshid 12 0 At least a dozen more civilians are killed in a gun battle sparked by Islamic militias. 
5/12/06 Kyrgyzstan Batken 6 3 In a rolling gunbattle that begins in Tajikistan, a group of Islamic extremists kill several border guards and civilian drivers. 
5/12/06 Iraq Basra 2 0 Radical Shiites murder a Sunni cleric and his son as they are leaving a mosque. 
5/12/06 Afghanistan Herat 2 1 The Taliban targets a UN vehicle with a rocket, killing two employees. 
5/12/06 Kenya Nairobi 1 2 A Christian radio station airing the testimony of Muslim apostates is targeted in a bombing attack. One guard is shot to death by the radicals. 
5/11/06 Iraq Baghdad 4 1 Jihadis kill four street sweepers with a planted bomb. 
5/11/06 Pakistan Quetta 6 9 Six police are killed when terrorists plant a string of bombs at a firing range. 
5/11/06 Iraq Baqubah 1 2 A female school teacher is murdered by Islamists, and her 14-year-old nephew and 12-year-old daughter are badly injured. 
5/11/06 Kosovo Kosovska Mitrovica 0 2 Two Christian youth are seriously injured when Muslims open up on them with automatic weapons. 
5/11/06 Pakistan Khar 1 0 al-Qaeda backed militants behead a man and pin a note to his body. 
5/11/06 India Bi-Tara 1 1 The Mujahideen murder a civilian and injure another in a shooting attack. 
5/11/06 India Dhandli 1 0 A woman is murdered inside her home by a group of militant Muslims. 
5/11/06 Thailand Narathiwat 1 1 A man is brutally slain while riding a motorcycle with his 2-year-old daughter on his lap. 
5/11/06 India Srinagar 2 0 Al Mansoorian terrorists gun down two police officers in cold blood. 
5/11/06 Somalia Siisii 27 0 Islamic militias claim another twenty-seven lives, mostly civilians. The dead include a pregnant woman and at least three children. 
5/10/06 India Gandoh 1 0 A guard is killed in a Mujahideen attack on a civilian's home. 
5/10/06 Thailand Pattani 3 13 Three Buddhists, including two women, are killed when Muslim radicals hide a bomb on a motorcycle along a city street. 
5/10/06 Iraq Baqubah 11 6 Sunni gunmen kill eleven workers at an electrical plant in brutal fashion. 
5/10/06 Somalia Siisii 47 103 Islamic militias clash, leaving about fifty dead. 
5/10/06 India Doda 1 2 A Mujahideen attack on a house leaves one civilian dead. 
5/9/06 Thailand Yala 1 0 Radical Muslims kill a man attending a memorial service for one of their previous victims. 
5/9/06 Iraq Suwayra 26 0 The headless body of a 10-year-old boy is among twenty-six victims of sectarian violence that are found in three locations. 
5/9/06 Iraq Baghdad 2 5 Islamic terrorists target an electrical plant, killing two civilians. 
5/9/06 Iraq Ramadi 4 0 Four policemen are brutally murdered by Jihadis, who ambush their car. 
5/9/06 Iraq Tal Afar 37 134 Fedayeen suicide bombers leave a horrific scene of death and suffering after targeting a crowded Shiite market. Nearly forty people lose their lives. 
5/9/06 Thailand Narathiwat 1 0 Islamic radicals use shotguns to take down a 44-year-old man walking by the side of the road. 
5/9/06 Thailand Songkhla 1 0 A 65-year-old female schoolteacher is shot four times in the back by radical Muslims. 
5/9/06 India Kilimanoor 1 0 A father of three is brutally stabbed to death by Muslim militants. 
5/9/06 Thailand Pattani 1 0 The owner of a motorcycle repair shop is murdered by Muslims posing as customers. 
5/8/06 Thailand Pattani 2 5 Muslim radicals open fire on Buddhist sanitation workers, killing two. 
5/8/06 Iraq Baghdad 16 35 Three terrorist bombings leave at least fifteen civilians dead. Another six bodies are found elsewhere. 
5/8/06 Pakistan Inayat Kili 1 0 Pro-Taliban terrorists kill a policeman with a landmine. 
5/8/06 Iraq Khalisa 2 0 Two Iraqi journalists are kidnapped by religious fanatics and murdered. 
5/8/06 Iraq Balad Ruz 2 3 Two civilians are killed by a Jihadi bombing. 
5/8/06 Somalia Mogadishu 11 40 An Islamic militia sparks a gunbattle that leaves eleven dead over a two day period. 
5/8/06 Thailand Narathiwat 1 0 A part-time teacher is shot seven times by Muslim assassins on motorcycles. 
5/7/06 India Pulwama 2 0 Two Mujahideen, who are considering quitting, are gunned down by their peers. 
5/7/06 Iraq Karbala 21 52 A suicide car bomber kills twenty-one innocents on a city street near a bus station. 
5/7/06 Afghanistan Zabul 2 0 Taliban terrorists ambush a police patrol, killing two officers. 
5/7/06 Iraq Baghdad 10 15 Ten people in a residential neighborhood are blown to bits by a suicidal religious fanatic. 
5/7/06 Thailand Pattani 1 0 Muslim terrorists kill a 38-year-old man as he is riding a motorcycle with his wife. 
5/7/06 Iraq Baghdad 42 0 The bodies of forty-two victims of Muslim sectarian violence are discovered in several locations. 
5/6/06 Afghanistan Kabul 2 4 Taliban extremists kill two Italian peacekeepers in a bomb attack. 
5/6/06 Iraq Baghdad 8 3 Two children, ages 5 and 6, are killed when Muslim insurgents lob a mortar shell at their family. Six other bodies are found tortured and executed elsewhere. 
5/6/06 Iraq Tikrit 3 1 A Fedayeen suicide bomber detonates himself inside a military base, killing three Iraqis. 
5/6/06 India Kupwara 1 0 A civilian is killed inside his home by the Muhahideen. 
5/6/06 Somalia Coast 1 2 Muslim pirates kill an Indian crewmember of a commercial ship. 
5/6/06 Iraq Kirkuk 1 2 Sunni radicals open fire on a group of civilians, killing at least one. 
5/5/06 India Bijnour 1 0 A civilian is kidnapped from his home by the Mujahideen and killed in captivity. 
5/5/06 Pakistan Leghari 1 1 al-Qaeda militants fire a rocket at a checkpoint, killing a Pakistani soldier. 
5/5/06 Afghanistan Necha 3 0 Three civilians traveling in a car are killed by a bomb set by religious extremists. 
5/4/06 Iraq Baghdad 10 52 A Fedayeen suicide bomber attacks a crowd of civilians waiting outside a courthouse, slaughtering at least ten. 
5/4/06 Israel Beit Shemesh 1 0 An 8-year-old is raped and murdered by a Palestinian. 
5/4/06 India Chadoora 2 9 Two civilians are killed when Islamic militants hurl a grenade into a market. 
5/3/06 Pakistan Khanpur 1 0 A Muslim man hacks his wife to death with an axe over suspicion that she may have been stepping out on him. 
5/3/06 Iraq Baghdad 16 15 Fourteen bodies, victims of sectarian violence are discovered, some with signs of torture, as a bomb kills two civilians at a market. 
5/3/06 Pakistan Bajaur 3 0 al-Qaeda backed militants storm a police station and murder three officers. 
5/3/06 Thailand Pattani 2 0 Islamic militants gun down two neighbors in separate attacks. 
5/3/06 Thailand Yala 1 0 A villager is killed by Muslim radicals in a roadside shooting attack. 
5/3/06 Thailand Yala 1 0 A civilian is killed in his home by Islamists. 
5/3/06 Iraq Tikrit 1 0 A tailor is murdered by Islamic radicals. 
5/3/06 Iraq Fallujah 16 25 Fedayeen suicide bomber blows himself to Allah, taking at least sixteen young police recruits with him. 
5/3/06 Iraq Baghdad 4 0 Islamic terrorists pull four college students off a bus and shoot them in the head. 
5/2/06 Iraq Baghdad 2 5 Terrorists plant a bomb on a passenger bus, killing at least two civilians. 
5/2/06 Afghanistan Kabul 1 2 A Fedayeen suicide bomber kills at least one civilian on a city street. 
5/2/06 Thailand Yala 1 0 Islamists gun down a civilian as he is walking home. 
5/2/06 India Doda 1 0 A civilian is abducted from a forested area and executed by the Mujahideen. 
5/2/06 Pakistan Jatree 6 3 Six members of a family, including two children, were gunned down in an honor killing over a love affair. 
5/2/06 Pakistan Chichawatni 1 0 A man slits his sister's throat in an honor killing. 
5/2/06 Afghanistan Farah 1 0 A judge is assassinated by religious extremists. 
5/2/06 Iraq Yusufiya 20 0 The bodies of twenty men, bound and tortured, are found in three locations, including the capital. 
5/1/06 Pakistan Mir Ali 1 0 Islamists kidnap and kill an 80-year-old man. 
5/1/06 India Kulangam 1 0 A civilian is killed when the Mujahideen detonate a roadside bomb. 
5/1/06 India Doda 22 9 Islamic militants rouse Hindu villagers in the middle of the night and have them line up outside their homes, where they are massacred. Twenty-two are killed. Only nine survive with injury. The victims include women and children. 
5/1/06 India Handwara 1 3 The Mujahideen kill a construction worker and injure three others with an IED on their job site. 
4/30/06 Afghanistan Kandahar 1 0 An Indian engineer is kidnapped and brutally decapitated by the Taliban. 
4/30/06 India Udhampur 13 0 Thirteen Hindus are kidnapped by Muslim extremists and brutally executed. Families are among the dead. 
4/30/06 Afghanistan Lashkargah 1 2 Religious extremists open fire on a civilian car, killing one occupant. 
4/30/06 Iraq Baghdad 3 2 Islamic terrorists kill three civilian contractors from Fiji. 
4/30/06 Iraq Ramadi 2 0 Two children are killed in an RPG attack by Muslim insurgents. 
4/30/06 Iraq Baghdad 9 6 Sunni radicals plant a bomb inside a minibus, killing two civilians. Seven bodies are discovered elsewhere. 
4/30/06 Philippines Surallah 1 7 A 13-year-old girl is killed by Moro Islamic Front terrorists, who attack a cargo truck carrying her family. 
4/29/06 Iraq Baghdad 9 14 Nine Iraqis are killed in various terror attacks around the country. 
4/29/06 Iraq Jurf al-Sakhar 2 0 Islamic radicals abduct a policeman and his brother, then dump their bodies by their house two hours later. 
4/29/06 Iraq Qaim 3 7 Three civilians are killed by a Fedayen suicide car bomber. 
4/29/06 Iraq Basra 2 3 Two British contractors are killed by a Muslim terrorist bombing. 
4/29/06 Afghanistan Baghran 3 1 Religious extremists fire a rocket at a police patrol, killing three and injuring another. 
4/28/06 Iraq Diyala 9 18 Terrorists launch a series of assaults against police stations and checkpoints, killing at least nine. 
4/28/06 India Kulgam 1 0 The Mujahideen kill a Communist Party activist inside his home. 
4/27/06 Iraq Baghdad 15 0 The sister of the country's vice president is gunned down along with her bodyguard by Muslim terrorists as thirteen headless bodies are discovered elsewhere. 
4/27/06 India Awantipore 1 0 The Mujahideen gun down a policeman. 
4/27/06 India Pahalgam 0 20 Twenty people, including eight tourists, are injured when a Muslim radical tosses a grenade into a crowded bus stop. 
4/27/06 Iraq Nassiriya 4 1 Three Italian soldiers and one Romanian are killed when terrorists bomb their convoy. 
4/26/06 Jordan Irbid 1 0 A man kills his sister to restore 'honor' after seeing her picture on a friend's mobile phone. 
4/26/06 Iraq Baghdad 24 22 Five bombs kill twelve civilians in various parts of the country. Jihadis also shoot a truck driver to death and murder eleven kidnapped men. 
4/25/06 India Arnora 2 0 Two bodyguards are killed by Muslim terrorists attempting to wipe out the family of a legislator. 
4/25/06 Iraq Baqubah 4 0 Holy warriors gun down four civilians, including an 8-year-old girl. 
4/25/06 Pakistan Dattakhel 4 9 al-Qaeda militants attack a security patrol, killing four people, including a journalist. 
4/25/06 Pakistan Quetta 4 2 An Aghan bombmaker connects the wrong wires, killing four members of his own family and injuring his 2nd wife and 13-year-old son. 
4/25/06 India Tral 0 24 Twelve schoolchildren are among twenty-four people injured when an Islamic radical hurls a grenade into a crowded market. 
4/25/06 Iraq Baghdad 2 5 Radical Sunnis plant a bomb on a minibus, killing at least two. 
4/25/06 Pakistan Shavai Kainari 1 0 Islamic militants kidnap and behead a taxi driver. 
4/25/06 Thailand Pattani 1 0 Islamists gun down a Buddhist pig farmer. 
4/25/06 Afghanistan Kabul 2 3 Religious extremists fire rockets into a city street, killing two civilians. 
4/25/06 Thailand Narathiwat 1 0 A 45-year-old civilian is killed by Muslim terrorists while walking home. 
4/25/06 India Shopian 1 0 A bookseller succumbs to injuries suffered from an Islamic terror attack. 
4/24/06 India Srinagar 1 25 One civilian was killed, and two dozen others wounded, when Muslim militants stage three grenade attacks on polling stations. 
4/24/06 Iraq Baghdad 10 80 A string of Jihadi car bombings kill ten innocents and injure eighty. 
4/24/06 Pakistan Karwan Manza 1 0 The body of a government employee is found beheaded several days after being abducted by local Islamists. 
4/24/06 Iraq Mosul 28 0 The bodies of twenty-eight young men are found bound and tortured in Mosul and in the capital. 
4/24/06 Egypt Dahab 19 62 Three bombings at an Egyptian resort area leave at least nineteen victims dead and another sixty injured. 
4/23/06 Thailand Yala 1 0 A 27-year-old shopkeeper loses his life to Allah's holy warriors while tending his business. 
4/23/06 Yemen Sana'a 7 13 A Muslim throws a grenade into a market, killing seven. 
4/23/06 Pakistan Dungan 1 2 Militant Islamists ambush a group of villagers, killing one. 
4/23/06 Afghanistan Kandahar 1 2 Taliban militants attack a road construction crew, killing a guard. 
4/23/06 Iraq Baghdad 15 0 Jihadis use a rocket to take out seven civilians riding in a car. Eight bound bodies are found elsewhere. 
4/23/06 Iraq Mahmudiya 2 7 A child is among two fatalities from an Islamist mortar attack. Seven other children are injured. 
4/23/06 Thailand Narathiwat 1 1 Islamic militants gun down a civilian and seriously injure his wife in a drive-by attack. 
4/23/06 Pakistan Razmak 1 0 Islamists murder a security officer's younger brother. 
4/23/06 India Pulwama 1 0 A civilian is abducted and murdered by the Mujahideen. 
4/23/06 Algeria Skikda 10 8 Islamic fundamentalists slaughter ten people at a roadblock in a remote area. 
4/22/06 Afghanistan Gumbad 4 0 Four Canadian troops are killed by religious extremists, who detonated a bomb under their vehicle. 
4/22/06 Iraq Hawija 2 0 Two civilians are gunned down by Sunni extremists. 
4/22/06 Iraq Muqdadiya 13 15 Two people are killed in a market bombing, as eleven bodies are found in the capital. 
4/21/06 Afghanistan Maiwand 6 0 Six policemen are killed at their post by Taliban extremists. 
4/21/06 Iraq Baghdad 8 0 The bodies of eight men, bound and executed, with signs of torture are found in two locations in the country. 
4/21/06 Iraq Baghdad 3 0 A baker and two bakery workers are murdered in two separate attacks by Islamic fundamentalists. 
4/21/06 Iraq Baiji 6 0 In a heinous act, Islamic terrorists kidnap six off-duty policemen from and murder them. 
4/21/06 India Gool 2 0 Two transportation employees are shot to death on the job by Muslim radicals. 
4/21/06 India Kishtwar 1 0 A civilian is gunned down by the Mujahideen. 
4/21/06 India Cherwan 1 0 The Mujahideen murders a civilian outside his village. 
4/20/06 Iraq Tal Afar 3 4 Three people, including a doctor in his clinic, are murdered by Islamists in two attacks. 
4/20/06 Iraq Kirkuk 9 1 Nine people, including four security guards, are killed by Muslim terrorists in four separate attacks around the country. 
4/20/06 India Bhaderwah 1 3 A Mujahideen grenade attack on a police station leaves one dead and three injured. 
4/20/06 Pakistan Sarobi 7 22 al-Qaeda militants ambush a military convoy, killing seven Pakistani soldiers and injuring twenty-two. 
4/19/06 Iraq Baqubah 3 1 Three university professors are gunned down by religious extremists. 
4/19/06 Iraq Baiji 5 4 Jihadis use a roadside car bomb to kill five civilians. 
4/19/06 India Handwara 2 0 Two soldiers on leave are killed inside their home by the Mujahideen. 
4/19/06 Thailand Narathiwat 3 17 Three people, including a female election volunteer are murdered in separate attacks by Thai Islamists attempting to disrupt elections. 
4/19/06 Iraq Rashad 5 3 Sunni gunmen take out five civilians and injure three. 
4/18/06 Iraq Yusufiya 4 0 Islamic radicals kidnap, torture and kill four young men. 
4/18/06 Iraq Baghdad 7 20 Seven people are blown apart in a cafe when Islamic radicals place a bomb under a chair. At least twenty others are injured. 
4/18/06 Iraq Baghdad 4 22 Four civilians are killed when Muslim terrorists detonate a roadside bomb. 
4/18/06 Iraq Baghdad 19 0 Fourteen victims of execution are found in the same neighborhood, and five elsewhere, over the last two days. 
4/18/06 Thailand Yala 1 0 Islamists kill a 24-year-old man on his way to work by shooting him multiple times in the chest. 
4/18/06 Pakistan Mirali 1 0 Islamists kidnap and behead a civilian. 
4/18/06 India Sildhar 2 0 The Hizb-ul-Mujahideen abduct two civilians from their homes and murder them in captivity. 
4/18/06 Pakistan Faisalabad 2 0 A Shia cleric and his driver are shot to death by radical Sunnis. 
4/17/06 Pakistan Datakhel 1 0 al-Qaeda kills a local tribesman for supplying food to Americans. 
4/17/06 Iraq Baghdad 4 4 Four terror attacks leave four innocents dead, including a mosque guard and a shepherd 
4/17/06 India Tral 1 4 Muslim militants attempt a political assassination, killing one and injuring four. 
4/17/06 Ethiopia Gedo 3 30 Three people are killed when a Muslim radical hurls a grenade into a market. 
4/17/06 Thailand Narathiwat 1 0 A 50-year-old man is gunned down by Muslim fanatics. 
4/17/06 Pakistan Madakhel 1 0 Islamic fundamentalists kidnap and behead a civilian. 
4/17/06 Israel Tel Aviv 9 66 With the blessing of Hamas, Islamic Jihad sends a teenage suicide bomber into a restaurant and massacre at least nine innocents. More than sixty others are injured. 
4/16/06 Thailand Narathiwat 1 0 A 32-year-old civilian is gunned down by Muslim terrorists while riding a motorcycle. 
4/16/06 Philippines North Cotabato 1 0 The Moro Islamic Front guns down a man in front of his wife inside a gamehall. 
4/16/06 Ethiopia Jijiga 3 23 Islamists bomb a two bars and a church, killing three people and injuring two dozen. 
4/16/06 Iraq Baghdad 4 6 Four ordinary Iraqis are blown apart by a terrorist car bombing near a mosque. 
4/15/06 Iraq Baghdad 7 26 Seven people are murdered in two bomb attacks by Islamic militants, including one in a restaurant. 
4/15/06 Pakistan North Waziristan 1 0 al-Qaeda kidnap and behead a civilian - attaching a note to the body warning more of the same. 
4/15/06 Chechnya Dargo 2 5 Jihadis use a landmine and small arms fire to ambush a security patrol. 
4/15/06 Pakistan Ghulam Khan 1 1 Islamists plant a bomb at a bazaar, killing at least one shopper. 
4/15/06 Yemen Sanaa 1 5 A guard is killed when radical Shiites attack a rival mosque. 
4/14/06 Afghanistan Khost 3 2 Three Afghan policemen are killed in a Taliban roadside bombing attack. 
4/14/06 India Srinagar 5 31 A series of deadly grenade attacks on civilians leave three women and two men dead. 
4/14/06 Iraq Basra 7 3 Ten employees of a construction company are handcuffed, blindfolded, then lined up against a wall and shot by Muslim extremists. Seven die. 
4/14/06 Iraq Basra 2 4 A suicide bomber kills two Iraqi civilians. 
4/14/06 Iraq Baqubah 4 5 Four people are killed by two mosque bombings. 
4/14/06 Egypt Alexandria 1 3 Knife-wielding Islamists attack Christians gathered outside a church, stabbing four of them. A 78-year-old man dies. 
4/14/06 Thailand Narathiwat 1 4 Militant Muslims hide in the bushes to surprise a civilian party with automatic weapons. 
4/13/06 Iraq Fallujah 7 0 Terrorists kill five people in Fallujah and two truck drivers are gunned down near the capital. 
4/13/06 Iraq Baghdad 13 8 Thirteen people are killed when Muslim terrorists car bomb a crowded market. 
4/13/06 Chad Djawara 118 0 Janjaweed Arab terrorists rampage through four African villages over a 2-day period, hacking, stabbing and shooting more than a hundred people to death. 
4/13/06 Sudan Akobo 15 11 Four attacks by government-armed militias leave fifteen dead, including four children. 
4/12/06 Iraq Khalis 4 27 Two car bombs targeting vegetable markets leave four dead in Khalis and Tal Afar. 
4/12/06 Iraq Baghdad 15 9 Six separate Jihad attacks leave fifteen dead around the country, including truck drivers and oil workers. 
4/12/06 India Tral 1 1 A Mujahideen ambush against a vehicle leaves one dead. 
4/12/06 Kabardino-Balk. Nalchik 1 0 Terrorists fire a grenade into an anti-Terrorism headquarters, killing a guard. 
4/12/06 Iraq Kirkuk 1 1 Terrorists attack a gas company executive and his wife, killing the woman. 
4/12/06 Iraq Howaydir 23 50 Radical Sunnis detonate a car bomb outside a Shiite mosque, blowing nearly two dozen people into bits. Another fifty are injured. 
4/12/06 Pal. Auth. Jericho 1 0 An Arab man is tortured and killed by the al-Aqsa Brigade for selling property to a Jew. 
4/11/06 Iraq Jurf al-Sahkar 4 0 Four Iraqi soldiers are abducted and beheaded by 'Holy Warriors'. 
4/11/06 Iraq Baghdad 3 4 Islamic terrorists bomb a passenger bus, killing three civilians. 
4/11/06 Pakistan Karachi 55 77 Fifty-five people attending a religious gathering in a city park are blown apart by two suicide bombers. Some seventy others are injured. 
4/11/06 Iraq Kirkuk 1 0 A man is kidnapped, tortured and beheaded by Jihad extremists. 
4/11/06 India Kangan 1 0 A civilian is abducted and murdered by the Mujahideen. 
4/11/06 Afghanistan Asadabad 7 34 The Taliban fire two rockets into a school, killing seven children between the ages of 7 and 10. 
4/10/06 Somalia Baidoa 6 3 Armed Muslims open fire on a food convoy, killing six humanitarian aid workers. 
4/10/06 Pakistan Dherdoni 2 0 Islamic terrorists murder a water tanker driver and his assistant. 
4/10/06 India Bijbehara 1 0 A forest worker is abducted and murdered by the Mujahideen. 
4/10/06 Afghanistan Badghis 5 0 Five Afghan humanitarian workers working for a Christian aid agency are slaughtered by Muslim extremists at their clinic. 
4/10/06 Iraq Baghdad 3 0 Islamic radicals murder three members of the same family. 
4/10/06 Iraq Baqubah 1 0 An Iranian woman is found shot through the head in a Sunni area. 
4/9/06 Chechnya Sernovodsk 3 0 A policemen and two family members are massacred in a Jihad ambush on their vehicle. 
4/9/06 India Challad 3 0 Three members of a family, including two brothers and a woman, are murdered by the Hizb-ul-Mujahideen. 
4/8/06 Iraq Kirkuk 4 0 Four Iraqi soldiers are kidnapped, tortured and executed by Islamic militants. 
4/8/06 Afghanistan Heart 2 7 A suicide car bomber murders two Afghans and leaves seven injured. 
4/8/06 Iraq Musayib 6 16 Suspected al-Qaeda car bombing kills six innocents near a Shia mosque. 
4/8/06 Iraq Baghdad 2 0 Islamic terrorists place a bomb in the doorway of a home, killing two family members. 
4/7/06 Iraq Baghdad 85 164 At least eighty Shia worshippers are slaughtered when Sunni terrorists stage a triple suicide attack against a mosque. 
4/7/06 Philippines Asturias 1 9 Abu Sayyaf terrorists are suspected in a drive-by that leaves a woman dead and children injured. 
4/7/06 Iraq Kirkuk 1 0 Sunni terrorists murder a Shia tailor in his shop. 
4/7/06 India Baradari 1 4 A Mujahideen bombing on a bus kills at least one civilian. 
4/7/06 India Kashiyar 1 0 The Mujahideen abduct and behead a civilian. 
4/7/06 Algeria Ouardhia 13 8 Thirteen Algerians are massacred by Islamic fundamentalists in an ambush on their vehicles. 
4/7/06 India Parne 2 0 An elderly couple are murdered inside their home by Islamic radicals in a heinous attack. 
4/6/06 Afghanistan Bagram 1 3 A rocket fired by Taliban extremists kills a civilian. 
4/6/06 Iraq Baghdad 6 0 Six bodies are found bound and executed by police. 
4/6/06 India Harhama 1 0 A 70-year-old man is shot to death by Muslim terrorists. 
4/6/06 Iraq Najaf 13 39 'Iraqi Freedom Fighters' bomb a Shia cemetery near a mosque, killing at least thirteen and injuring dozens more. The victims were mostly women and children. 
4/5/06 Pakistan Miranshah 3 3 Three Pakistanis are killed in an Islamist rocket attack on their post. 
4/5/06 Iraq Diwaniya 1 1 Terrorists kill a Polish translator and injure his nephew. 
4/5/06 Iraq Baghdad 9 18 Two car bombs by Muslim terrorists kill three civilians and injure eighteen as six bodies are found elsewhere. 
4/5/06 Afghanistan Nimroz 1 0 Religious extremists kill a government official. 
4/5/06 Afghanistan Ghanzi 1 0 The Taliban gun down a man as he is driving to work. 
4/4/06 India Baramulla 1 2 Militant Muslims kill a party activist and injure two women with automatic weapons. 
4/4/06 India Tral 1 0 A policeman is abducted and killed by Islamic radicals. 
4/4/06 Iraq Baghdad 10 28 Ten people are blown apart by a Sunni car bomb in a Shiite neighborhood. Nearly thirty others are injured. 
4/4/06 Iraq Baghdad 2 3 Two children are killed when Islamic terrorists bomb their home. Their mother and brother are injured. 
4/3/06 Iraq Basra 6 0 A young child is among six victims of a drive-by shooting by Muslim terrorists at a market. 
4/3/06 Thailand Yala 1 0 Islamists murder a 52-year old man. 
4/3/06 Iraq Baghdad 4 0 Sunni gunmen invade a Shia family's home, line up two sisters, a brother and an uncle, then machine-gun them to death. 
4/3/06 Iraq Baghdad 11 6 Terrorists use a car bomb to kill two civilians. Nine bodies are also found bound and tortured over the next 24 hours. 
4/3/06 Pakistan Dattakhel 5 1 Pro-Talibanis plant a landmine and detonate it under a civilian vehicle, killing at least five, including a mother and her son. 
4/3/06 Pakistan Jandola 4 0 A man, his wife and two children are slaughtered by Islamic fundamentalists in a bomb blast. 
4/2/06 Iraq Balad Ruz 2 3 Islamists kill two members of a family, including a 12-year-old girl, in a shooting ambush. 
4/2/06 Afghanistan Nimroz 1 0 The Taliban stop a vehicle and force a Turkish engineer out. They then shoot him to death and burn his body. 
4/2/06 Philippines Lamitan 1 1 Suspected Abu Sayyaf terrorists gun down a policeman and seriously injure his son. 
4/2/06 India Sopore 1 0 Islamic militants assassinate a city councilman. 
4/2/06 India Chadoora 1 0 The Mujahideen abduct and murder a university grad student. 
4/2/06 India Lama Dhar 1 0 A teenager is killed in a grenade attack by the Mujahideen. 
4/2/06 Pakistan Sararogha 1 0 Islamists murder a pro-government cleric. 
4/2/06 Thailand Pattani 1 0 Muslim extremists stalk and kill a 45-year-old man on the way to pick up his wife. 
4/2/06 Afghanistan Kandahar 5 3 Religious extremists ambush a police checkpoint, killing five officers. 
4/1/06 Pakistan Dattakhel 1 3 Local Taliban militants fire a rocket into a military camp, killing one Pakistani soldier. 
4/1/06 India Gharat 1 0 The Mujahideen abduct and kill a civilian. 
4/1/06 Iraq Baghdad 15 1 Islamic terrorists kill fifteen innocents in five attacks, including three ice cream vendors and a butcher and his son. 
4/1/06 Iraq Youssifiyah 2 0 Muslims shoot down a U.S. helicopter, then drag the pilots' bodies through the street shouting "Allah Akbar." 
4/1/06 Iraq Tikrit 1 0 Fundamentalists bomb a music shop, killing at least one person. 
4/1/06 Afghanistan Girishk 4 0 A religious extremist poses as a hitchhiker, then kills the four policemen who stop to help. 
3/31/06 Iraq Baqubah 5 0 Sunni gunmen shoot five civilians to death as they are riding in a car. 
3/31/06 Thailand Pattani 1 0 A 52-year-old policeman is killed by Islamic radcials as he is waiting for his wife outside a school. 
3/31/06 India Soura 1 5 The Hizbul Mujahideen terrorist group uses an IED against a military vehicle, killing one and injuring five. 
3/31/06 Iraq Baghdad 5 0 Five victims of sectarian violence are found bound, tortured and executed. 
3/31/06 Thailand Pattani 1 0 Islamists murder a 24-year-old civilian in a drive-by shooting. 
3/31/06 Afghanistan Tahhar 1 0 A lawmaker is killed in his home by the Taliban. 
3/31/06 Iraq Balad Ruz 6 1 Radical Sunnis kill six Shia pilgrims as they are riding in a minibus. 
3/30/06 Afghanistan Kandahar 1 6 A woman, two children and four men are injured by a Fedayeen suicide bomber. A 4-year-old boy dies a day later. 
3/30/06 Afghanistan Helmand 2 0 Taliban terrorists open fire on a car carrying a police director and his brothe


----------



## smallmouth

Jews have been getting screwed for thousands of years i hate when people get pissed when they defend themselves. Frigging Muslims have been attacking people for thousands of years. Why do you think Vlad the impaler IMPALED them? SO THEY WOULD QUIT ATTACKING HIM. LOL


----------



## bob351

i just palin dont understand were some people are coming from when they say isreal is unjust, it good to no that not all people thinks that waay.


----------



## smallmouth

I'm not religious but the damn Jews deserve some frigging respect.


----------



## channafreak

bob351 said:


> yes i no it has been going on longer than the kinapping but i still dont see how isreal is doing anything wrong its defending itself from the constant attackes so i dont see any reson to be hating on isreal, if the palestininal feel the same way then why do they support the fight when they could just agree to thoes terms and the fighting would cees. they ahve asked for a cees fire yet wont give the soldiers back wtf. they shot at isreal first


Because I do not agree or like either side of the conflict. For reasons I have already disclosed. Without bringing a lot of propaganda into this thread I am just going to say that Isreal has done much more than just defended itself over the last three decades. Same as the other side of the coin.

You do also realize that Hezbollah is operating totaly seperatly from Lebanon. It is a state within a state. This is not a matter of Isreal vs Palestine anymore. This is a social movement supported by many arab parties. This cease fire that you speak of has been pleaded by both sides repeatedly. Like I said, Lebanon is not in control and cannot/couldn't risk a civil war by trying to negotiate a cease fire with its own state. This is more complicated than just a finger point of who started sh*t. You really think that Isreal has not accumulated blood on its hands this whole time. And if so you think its from purely self defense?

Dont get me wrong. I am no supporter of Hezbollah or Palestine. I have a huge problem with children and innocents recruited in combat.


----------



## smallmouth

Muslims make excuss to kill jews its SICK! Its there porn they get off on it they cant wait to die and get 27 virgins.


----------



## channafreak

Injuries and Fatalities in Israel and Palestine

Israeli Casualties: Adults and Minors
September 2000 to May 5, 2002
Civilian Injuries: 2,707
Civilian Deaths: 319
Source: Israel Defense Forces

Israeli Fatalities of Minors Under Age 18
October 2001 to May 5, 2002
Israelis Minors Killed by Palestinians in the Occupied Territories: 14 (ages 5 months to 17)
(1 by stoning, 2 by beating and stoning, 7 by gunfire and 4 by suicide bombing)
12 percent of total civilian fatalities (117)
Israeli Minors Killed by Palestinians in Israel: 37 (ages 7 months to 17)
(2 by gunfire and 35 by suicide bombing)
21 percent of total civilian fatalities (178)
Source: B'Tselem, Israeli Information Center for Human Rights in the Occupied Territories

Palestinian Casualties: Adults and Minors in the West Bank and Gaza Strip
September 2000 to May 6, 2002
Injuries: 19,189
Deaths: 1,538
Source: Palestine Red Crescent Society

Palestinian Fatalities of Minors Under Age 18
October 2001 to May 5, 2002
Palestinian Minors Killed by Israeli Security Forces in Occupied Territories
210 (ages 4 months to 17)
22 percent of total civilian fatalities (956)Palestinian Minors Killed by Israeli Citizens in Occupied Territories
1 (age 2 months) (by gunfire)
6 percent of total civilian fatalities (17)

Palestinian Minors Killed by Israeli Security Forces in Israel
1 (age 14) (by Israeli police force)
5 percent of total civilian fatalities (22)

Deaths of Palestinian Minors Caused by Delay in Obtaining Medical Treatment Due to Israeli Restriction of Movement
8 (stillborn to age 11)
35 percent of total civilian fatalities (23)
Source: B'Tselem, Israeli Information Center for Human Rights in the Occupied Territories

This is taken from Berkeley edu. Cmon, both sides have had innocent civilian casualties. Nobody comes out very clean. The list can go on and on. On *both* sides. Look at the world with empathetic and objective eyes.


----------



## bob351

1 by stoning, 2 by beating and stoning holy f*ck they stoned f*cking kids














that is plain out horrible to do to a kid let alone anyone that dosent deservit it














cant even imagin what thoes kids went through how could anyone do that


----------



## smallmouth

Who care about the numbers now! Look at history Jews are hardened they have taken in the arse bye the whole world. I guess that the SS was nice to them. Screw the Palestinians I'm tired of deploying because of crazy religious Muslims. I am also sick of hearing its only a few ya right a few million crazy ones. Sorry this effects my life greatly!!


----------



## channafreak

bob351 said:


> 1 by stoning, 2 by beating and stoning holy f*ck they stoned f*cking kids
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is plain out horrible to do to a kid let alone anyone that dosent deservit it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cant even imagin what thoes kids went through how could anyone do that


Ok, you missed the point and selectivley chose information based on predisposition and prejudice. Peace.


----------



## bob351

no i got the point im just saying they got f*cking stonedwho would do that to innocent kid a f*cking nuts organisation that isreal is protecitng itself from so more kidds dont get stoned or blownt he f*ck up and these other countryes dont see that and think that isreal is justifed when innocent kid were stoned. if they stoped there kids woudent die becuse isreal woudent have to defend itself but there to f*cking stupid to realise that


----------



## MONGO 

i hope isreal kicks the shi*t outa them


----------



## Someone

heyyy!!!!! calm down calm down!!!!!!
whats you happend to you?!!? you start to act like.. like what? i dont know!! but stop!!!
OK, channafreak not like Israel? fine
bob351 you like Israel? fine
but don't fight because stupid reasons

now channafreak, the attack YES start because the 3 kindnapp, before the kidnapping was a bomber suicide in bus, train stain, street etc.. was a rocket to Ashkelon, Sderot, Negev (this place in south Israel-close to Gaza Strip) .. then, the soldier kindapp in Gaza and two soldier kindapp in Northen Israel. Then the Israeli's attack started. Yes, there always was a fighting, but this (the kindap) it's the real cause to the attack..
hmm
Honestllly, I don't think that soldiers will back.. 
In '82 kindapped three soldiers In Lebanon War (Mivtza Shlom HaGali)l to Lebanon.. and until now nobody know what happend to them, where are them..
In '86 kinapped Ron Arad (navigator in a F-4).. and.. guess what? nobody know about him.. Israel think he transfered to Iran.. (during 2 years he sent letters which confirmed he was live, one the letter with a pic of him).. now, just god know where he being (if he live) + Three kindapp from '82 (Sultan Ya'akov).

God bless all of us, and safe the three kindapp in Gaza and Lebanon.


----------



## the REASON

> no no, you shut the f*ck up and listen to Fargo :] cause one reason: am not your friend!
> *i'm curious to see what you will do when your neighborhood will bomb every second day, and your friends will die one after one.. then i'll see how you strong ...after this..*
> you live in US and even with the T.V and Internet you don't know what is terror.. cause you don't experience this on your flesh and you don't know how it's feel to buried your friends, and to listen to radio or to open your Home Page in the Internet and to see report which tell you that another "someone" died by TERRORIST


 i would move, but thats just me. peace.


----------



## Someone

move to where?!?!! 
US? Europe? Asia? Australia?
to move it's not easy..
In USA there is 51 state.. so move it's easy.. but to me, there is no another country
"En Li Eretz Acheret"


----------



## the REASON

well i just mean if you were to move that would solve the particular issue. peace.


----------



## Guest

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Go Israel. They need to end the terror. I'm all for them putting an end to it


Suprise suprise....

Its hard not to think of Israel as the victims, but they arent exactly a poster child for spporting peace in the first place.

Didnt Israel support the Hutu/Interwhame regime with cheap weapons, which made it possible for them to exterminate the Tutsis?


----------



## Jewelz

channafreak said:


> Fcuk Israel and Fcuk Palestine. The world has put up with your bullshit for too long and I wish they would both sink into the earth. You're both terrorists. You're both evil countries that is fighting for what? You're goddam precious holy land. God hates both of your countries.
> 
> This is not about the 3 soldiers. This is what Hezbollah wants. Hezbollah is a powerful social movement. It knows that *Israel wont win without being prepared to commit mass murder, genocide, ethnic clensing*. They know this and are willing to be destroyed. Idealisticly they win either way. By being massacred they will create a movement that will bring a new level of political and social transformation. Fcuk both of you.


If Israel were truly after mass murder, genocide and ethnic cleansing, they wouldn't be using ground troops and risking their soldiers lives but rather just launch massive aerial strikes aimed specifically at civilian centers in Lebanon and Palestine and wipe out the Arab population in the region entirely in the matter of days - or better yet, use WMDs, and do it in the matter of hours.

If either Hezbollah or Hamas had that kind of a military power, that's what they would have done.


----------



## nismo driver

channa you tried to talk reasonably but just as these blood thirsty jews cannot stop fighting and see the stupidity of it all neither can someone i get angry just reading his post, his attitude represents every reason why there will never be peace, he is blind to the fact that ever time isreal "defends its self" its prepetuating the violence and for every innocent civilian they kill in palastineor lebanon they will give more and more people a reason to hate isreal and want to perpetuate teh fight.. all thisover three soldiers..

more americans and iraqis have died in the the time those three soldiers where kidnapped but we dont retaliate by killing hundreds of iraqi civilians..


----------



## Fargo

channafreak said:


> Injuries and Fatalities in Israel and Palestine
> 
> Israeli Casualties: Adults and Minors
> September 2000 to May 5, 2002
> Civilian Injuries: 2,707
> Civilian Deaths: 319
> Source: Israel Defense Forces
> 
> Israeli Fatalities of Minors Under Age 18
> October 2001 to May 5, 2002
> Israelis Minors Killed by Palestinians in the Occupied Territories: 14 (ages 5 months to 17)
> (1 by stoning, 2 by beating and stoning, 7 by gunfire and 4 by suicide bombing)
> 12 percent of total civilian fatalities (117)
> Israeli Minors Killed by Palestinians in Israel: 37 (ages 7 months to 17)
> (2 by gunfire and 35 by suicide bombing)
> 21 percent of total civilian fatalities (178)
> Source: B'Tselem, Israeli Information Center for Human Rights in the Occupied Territories
> 
> Palestinian Casualties: Adults and Minors in the West Bank and Gaza Strip
> September 2000 to May 6, 2002
> Injuries: 19,189
> Deaths: 1,538
> Source: Palestine Red Crescent Society
> 
> Palestinian Fatalities of Minors Under Age 18
> October 2001 to May 5, 2002
> Palestinian Minors Killed by Israeli Security Forces in Occupied Territories
> 210 (ages 4 months to 17)
> 22 percent of total civilian fatalities (956)Palestinian Minors Killed by Israeli Citizens in Occupied Territories
> 1 (age 2 months) (by gunfire)
> 6 percent of total civilian fatalities (17)
> 
> Palestinian Minors Killed by Israeli Security Forces in Israel
> 1 (age 14) (by Israeli police force)
> 5 percent of total civilian fatalities (22)
> 
> Deaths of Palestinian Minors Caused by Delay in Obtaining Medical Treatment Due to Israeli Restriction of Movement
> 8 (stillborn to age 11)
> 35 percent of total civilian fatalities (23)
> Source: B'Tselem, Israeli Information Center for Human Rights in the Occupied Territories
> 
> This is taken from Berkeley edu. Cmon, both sides have had innocent civilian casualties. Nobody comes out very clean. The list can go on and on. On *both* sides. Look at the world with empathetic and objective eyes.


The convenient thing your source leaves out is _what has led to the violence in the first place?_
The palestinians are in those "occupied territories" as a result of displacement through being relocated by their own Arab brothers prior to numerous attacks on Israel, who naturally acquires land every time they win a war so as to improve border security. Naturally a displaced rebel group that constantly instigates violence will suffer more casualties when they possess inferior military strength. A few high-powered long range rockets that slip by undetected could easily reverse these numbers. Of course, if the Palestinians chilled out none of this would be happening.


----------



## r1dermon

Someone said:


> move to where?!?!!
> US? Europe? Asia? Australia?
> to move it's not easy..
> *In USA there is 51 state.. so move it's easy.. but to me, there is no another country*
> "En Li Eretz Acheret"


there's actually 50 states...

the more i see whats happening, the more i really can't decide how to feel about this...afterall, hezbollah is not out to get america, and they're opposed to osama and his terrorism...but they constantly harrass israel...so now the dillema for me is...do i really like israel? any kind of terrorism is bad, of course, however, how can someone define terrorism? hezbollah has basically established itself as a political party in lebanon, and has taken over the country...but what type of terrorist acts have they perpetrated inside lebanon in their tenure there?

i also find it sort of hillarious that the leader of hezbollah was on CNN saying that the way to resolve this matter is through peaceful talks...especially since most news outlets label him as a ruthless terrorist. but either way, israel can't be persuaded, and i really hope america stays the hell outta this one, because i can see syria on the horizon getting all their sh*t ready to f*ck israels day up...


----------



## joey'd

bob351 said:


> Muslims make excuss to kill jews its SICK! Its there porn they get off on it they cant wait to die and get 27 virgins.


they dont make excuses, they are backed into a wall and forced to defend themselves, lets take a look at the situation, 
1) country backed by the U.S.A. with major firepower, attacks small land mass occupied by poor people with little if any military......... sounds fair doesnt it








like i said, my mother is jewish which sorta makes me jewish, which sorta makes me SICK


----------



## Fargo

DannyBoy17 said:


> Go Israel. They need to end the terror. I'm all for them putting an end to it


Suprise suprise....

Its hard not to think of Israel as the victims, but they arent exactly a poster child for spporting peace in the first place.

Didnt Israel support the Hutu/Interwhame regime with cheap weapons, which made it possible for them to exterminate the Tutsis?
[/quote]

You're correct in the sense that corruption among modern regimes is systemic, so Israel is far from perfect, but so what, neither is anyone else. This incident shouldn't confuse the issue of national security.


----------



## nismo driver

Fargo said:


> Injuries and Fatalities in Israel and Palestine
> 
> Israeli Casualties: Adults and Minors
> September 2000 to May 5, 2002
> Civilian Injuries: 2,707
> Civilian Deaths: 319
> Source: Israel Defense Forces
> 
> Israeli Fatalities of Minors Under Age 18
> October 2001 to May 5, 2002
> Israelis Minors Killed by Palestinians in the Occupied Territories: 14 (ages 5 months to 17)
> (1 by stoning, 2 by beating and stoning, 7 by gunfire and 4 by suicide bombing)
> 12 percent of total civilian fatalities (117)
> Israeli Minors Killed by Palestinians in Israel: 37 (ages 7 months to 17)
> (2 by gunfire and 35 by suicide bombing)
> 21 percent of total civilian fatalities (178)
> Source: B'Tselem, Israeli Information Center for Human Rights in the Occupied Territories
> 
> Palestinian Casualties: Adults and Minors in the West Bank and Gaza Strip
> September 2000 to May 6, 2002
> Injuries: 19,189
> Deaths: 1,538
> Source: Palestine Red Crescent Society
> 
> Palestinian Fatalities of Minors Under Age 18
> October 2001 to May 5, 2002
> Palestinian Minors Killed by Israeli Security Forces in Occupied Territories
> 210 (ages 4 months to 17)
> 22 percent of total civilian fatalities (956)Palestinian Minors Killed by Israeli Citizens in Occupied Territories
> 1 (age 2 months) (by gunfire)
> 6 percent of total civilian fatalities (17)
> 
> Palestinian Minors Killed by Israeli Security Forces in Israel
> 1 (age 14) (by Israeli police force)
> 5 percent of total civilian fatalities (22)
> 
> Deaths of Palestinian Minors Caused by Delay in Obtaining Medical Treatment Due to Israeli Restriction of Movement
> 8 (stillborn to age 11)
> 35 percent of total civilian fatalities (23)
> Source: B'Tselem, Israeli Information Center for Human Rights in the Occupied Territories
> 
> This is taken from Berkeley edu. Cmon, both sides have had innocent civilian casualties. Nobody comes out very clean. The list can go on and on. On *both* sides. Look at the world with empathetic and objective eyes.


The convenient thing your source leaves out is _what has led to the violence in the first place?_
The palestinians are in those "occupied territories" as a result of displacement through being relocated by their own Arab brothers prior to numerous attacks on Israel, who naturally acquires land every time they win a war so as to improve border security. Naturally a displaced rebel group that constantly instigates violence will suffer more casualties when they possess inferior military strength. A few high-powered long range rockets that slip by undetected could easily reverse these numbers. *Of course, if the Palestinians chilled out none of this would be happening.*
[/quote]

partially correct, they need to accept the existance of isreal but there is so much poverty in palastine and they see it as isreals fault.. plus isreal retaliations flare things up more and more.. both sides aer just as guilty of perpetuating the violence.

hezbolla are not terrorist they are and organized military force more like a millitia and they fight a much more conventional war then "terrorist" like the way that the palastinians fight although hammas is a fairly organized group..

"terroism" is thrown around far too freely, this war.. by the standards that we are labeling terrorism then the IDF and all US miltary forces are terroist..

what scarier? if you see an arab in a trench coat or huge heavy duffelbag in the summer
or not knowing if there is an unmanned drone launching hellfires ro a destroyer 300 miles away launching missles?


----------



## Fargo

joey said:


> isreal did start sh*t many years ago and its been going on since then
> 
> piss and moan you sound like an angry black man, you think they dont screw back?
> maybe thats why so many groups hate them, cause they screw everybody?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they deserve what they put out like evryone else so...... ya
> 
> they dont make excuses, they are backed into a wall and forced to defend themselves, lets take a look at the situation,
> 1) country backed by the U.S.A. with major firepower, attacks small land mass occupied by poor people with little if any military......... sounds fair doesnt it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like i said, my mother is jewish which sorta makes me jewish, which sorta makes me SICK


Your arguments are infantile. Read some history and then spout out an informed opinion. You act as if Israelie attacks are unprovoked, when they almost always are provoked by an incendiary attack. And it was the same Islamists that want to convert you and cut your throat with a rusty knife that started all this years ago. Give me one bit of fact that the Jews started all this, and then maybe a real argument can take place. And what's with playing the Black card?


----------



## Someone

smallmouth said:


> Muslims make excuss to kill jews its SICK! Its there porn they get off on it they cant wait to die and get 27 virgins.


it's 72 virgins, not 27 =)


----------



## Jewelz

joey said:


> they dont make excuses, they are backed into a wall and forced to defend themselves, lets take a look at the situation,
> 1) country backed by the U.S.A. with major firepower, attacks small land mass occupied by poor people with little if any military......... sounds fair doesnt it


It must suck to be as stupid as joeyd


----------



## Someone

Ron Mexico said:


> they dont make excuses, they are backed into a wall and forced to defend themselves, lets take a look at the situation,
> 1) country backed by the U.S.A. with major firepower, attacks small land mass occupied by poor people with little if any military......... sounds fair doesnt it


It must suck to be as stupid as joeyd :laugh:









[/quote]

Where are Iran and Turkey? =]


----------



## Jewelz

Someone said:


> they dont make excuses, they are backed into a wall and forced to defend themselves, lets take a look at the situation,
> 1) country backed by the U.S.A. with major firepower, attacks small land mass occupied by poor people with little if any military......... sounds fair doesnt it


It must suck to be as stupid as joeyd :laugh:









[/quote]

Where are Iran and Turkey? =]
[/quote]

That's right, Iran's not even on there !

And Turkey shouldn't be on there anyway as they've never been Israel's enemy


----------



## diddye

Fargo said:


> Injuries and Fatalities in Israel and Palestine
> 
> Israeli Casualties: Adults and Minors
> September 2000 to May 5, 2002
> Civilian Injuries: 2,707
> Civilian Deaths: 319
> Source: Israel Defense Forces
> 
> Israeli Fatalities of Minors Under Age 18
> October 2001 to May 5, 2002
> Israelis Minors Killed by Palestinians in the Occupied Territories: 14 (ages 5 months to 17)
> (1 by stoning, 2 by beating and stoning, 7 by gunfire and 4 by suicide bombing)
> 12 percent of total civilian fatalities (117)
> Israeli Minors Killed by Palestinians in Israel: 37 (ages 7 months to 17)
> (2 by gunfire and 35 by suicide bombing)
> 21 percent of total civilian fatalities (178)
> Source: B'Tselem, Israeli Information Center for Human Rights in the Occupied Territories
> 
> Palestinian Casualties: Adults and Minors in the West Bank and Gaza Strip
> September 2000 to May 6, 2002
> Injuries: 19,189
> Deaths: 1,538
> Source: Palestine Red Crescent Society
> 
> Palestinian Fatalities of Minors Under Age 18
> October 2001 to May 5, 2002
> Palestinian Minors Killed by Israeli Security Forces in Occupied Territories
> 210 (ages 4 months to 17)
> 22 percent of total civilian fatalities (956)Palestinian Minors Killed by Israeli Citizens in Occupied Territories
> 1 (age 2 months) (by gunfire)
> 6 percent of total civilian fatalities (17)
> 
> Palestinian Minors Killed by Israeli Security Forces in Israel
> 1 (age 14) (by Israeli police force)
> 5 percent of total civilian fatalities (22)
> 
> Deaths of Palestinian Minors Caused by Delay in Obtaining Medical Treatment Due to Israeli Restriction of Movement
> 8 (stillborn to age 11)
> 35 percent of total civilian fatalities (23)
> Source: B'Tselem, Israeli Information Center for Human Rights in the Occupied Territories
> 
> This is taken from Berkeley edu. Cmon, both sides have had innocent civilian casualties. Nobody comes out very clean. The list can go on and on. On *both* sides. Look at the world with empathetic and objective eyes.


Fargos right. And any of you ever think that palestinian deaths wouldn't be so high if they didn't use their OWN people as human shields? They're bascially holding them hostage when they shoot rockets from their homes, shoot at soldiers then run into a crowd of civilians. In hezbollahs case, they found that they transport their fighters in ambulances. So when it gets hit, they can claim it was an attack on civilians. Sadly, those are counted as civilian casualties by the media. I've only heard hezbollah claim that 2 of their fighters were dead so far. What a load of crap. How many of those "civilians" are actually fighters?
The convenient thing your source leaves out is _what has led to the violence in the first place?_
The palestinians are in those "occupied territories" as a result of displacement through being relocated by their own Arab brothers prior to numerous attacks on Israel, who naturally acquires land every time they win a war so as to improve border security. Naturally a displaced rebel group that constantly instigates violence will suffer more casualties when they possess inferior military strength. A few high-powered long range rockets that slip by undetected could easily reverse these numbers. Of course, if the Palestinians chilled out none of this would be happening.
[/quote]


----------



## Someone

Ron Mexico said:


> they dont make excuses, they are backed into a wall and forced to defend themselves, lets take a look at the situation,
> 1) country backed by the U.S.A. with major firepower, attacks small land mass occupied by poor people with little if any military......... sounds fair doesnt it


It must suck to be as stupid as joeyd :laugh:









[/quote]

Where are Iran and Turkey? =]
[/quote]

That's right, Iran's not even on there !

And Turkey shouldn't be on there anyway as they've never been Israel's enemy
[/quote]
Maybe not, but they arab state ((((in the middle east))))
Marroco for example, not enemy and many Moroccans people (Israelis) go to source trip.. hmm
and for the peace in the world, even Jordan is not enemy any more (and there is not risk to go near the border)...


----------



## mypiranhas

The amazing thing is that after 13 days of Israeli attacks, Israel is changing its demands but Hezbollah is standing firm by all its demands. In 1967 Israel did to Egypt, Syria and Jordan in 6 days what it cannot do to Hezbollah. and Israels weaponary has advanced by 40 years since then while hezbollah still uses largely out dated equipment like katushas. Imagine hezbollah fighters had israeli weapons and Vise vesrsa. Israeli army is the best equipped in the world, same as U.S. equipment except Israel gets them free from U.S. tax payers a la 3$billion per year. but hezbollah fighters are holding their own and more.

What we have here is an inexperienced israeli government making bad mistakes and being supported by an equally inept US administration. This is going to go as well for Israel as Iraq is going for the U.S. cause it makes about as much sense.

The sad thing about you Americans is that you only ask yourselves the question : "what would we do if we were in Israel's shoes?" well what if you were the lebanese or the palestinians? For 18 years Israel occupied lebanon in violation of UN resolutions and borders, but the world did nothing to stop israel and the U.S. just armed and backed Israel's violations. israel's occupation created the hezbollah, a grass roots civilian/religious group created to resist israeli occupation of lebanese land, which in turn kicked israel's butt and forced them into a unilateral withdrawal, but israel did not withdraw from all of lebanon according to Hezbollah. There is still a peice of land called Cheba Farms that Hezbollah claims is lebanese land and Israel still holds prisoners of war/terrorists.

Israel claims that this land was taken from Syria in 67 war and not from lebanon and the UN agrees with Israel. however Syria says the land is lebanese, The UN did not come to lebanon's help when israel was in clear violation of UN borders for 18 years!!!!....why should the lebanese accept UN borders now? They want all their land and prisoners of war.

The creation by force of a militant state of 5 million European Jews in the middle of hundreds of millions of Muslims is frought with problems.

those 5 million jews could have been absorbed into the middle east so easily under less hostile and nationalistic pretenses. And the billions that were spent on those wars could have been spent on building bridges between communities. Israel is the product of jewish persecution in Europe, the unwanted, unexpected child of Nazi germany's attrocities. "The germans kill the jews, the jews kill the arabs and the arabs kill the hostages...that is the news today" (Roger Waters)

This is but the third Crusade and it will go in the way of the previous two.


----------



## Jewelz

Someone said:


> they dont make excuses, they are backed into a wall and forced to defend themselves, lets take a look at the situation,
> 1) country backed by the U.S.A. with major firepower, attacks small land mass occupied by poor people with little if any military......... sounds fair doesnt it


It must suck to be as stupid as joeyd :laugh:









[/quote]

Where are Iran and Turkey? =]
[/quote]

That's right, Iran's not even on there !

And Turkey shouldn't be on there anyway as they've never been Israel's enemy
[/quote]
Maybe not, but they arab state ((((in the middle east))))
Marroco for example, not enemy and many Moroccans people (Israelis) go to source trip.. hmm
and for the peace in the world, even Jordan is not enemy any more (and there is not risk to go near the border)...








[/quote]

That's correct, Morocco is friendly as well. I think the map just shows Arab states and Iran and Turkey aren't Arabs, just Muslims.


----------



## Someone

mypiranhas said:


> they dont make excuses, they are backed into a wall and forced to defend themselves, lets take a look at the situation,
> 1) country backed by the U.S.A. with major firepower, attacks small land mass occupied by poor people with little if any military......... sounds fair doesnt it


It must suck to be as stupid as joeyd :laugh:









[/quote]

Where are Iran and Turkey? =]
[/quote]

That's right, Iran's not even on there !

And Turkey shouldn't be on there anyway as they've never been Israel's enemy
[/quote]
Maybe not, but they arab state ((((in the middle east))))
Marroco for example, not enemy and many Moroccans people (Israelis) go to source trip.. hmm
and for the peace in the world, even Jordan is not enemy any more (and there is not risk to go near the border)...








[/quote]

That's correct, Morocco is friendly as well. I think the map just shows Arab states and Iran and Turkey aren't Arabs, just Muslims.
[/quote]
You absolutely right, I checked that.
and Arab State it state that find in the League of Arab States
and Iran isn't there

the map of LAS:









P.S, Libya isn't in LAS any more (from 2002)


----------



## diddye

actually, iranians aren't arabs. They're persian. So the "arab struggles" aren't any of their business. Thats partly why some iranians feel they shouldn't have anything to do w/ lebanon.



mypiranhas said:


> The amazing thing is that after 13 days of Israeli attacks, Israel is changing its demands but Hezbollah is standing firm by all its demands. In 1967 Israel did to Egypt, Syria and Jordan in 6 days what it cannot do to Hezbollah. and Israels weaponary has advanced by 40 years since then while hezbollah still uses largely out dated equipment like katushas. Imagine hezbollah fighters had israeli weapons and Vise vesrsa. Israeli army is the best equipped in the world, same as U.S. equipment except Israel gets them free from U.S. tax payers a la 3$billion per year. but hezbollah fighters are holding their own and more.
> 
> What we have here is an inexperienced israeli government making bad mistakes and being supported by an equally inept US administration. This is going to go as well for Israel as Iraq is going for the U.S. cause it makes about as much sense.
> 
> The sad thing about you Americans is that you only ask yourselves the question : "what would we do if we were in Israel's shoes?" well what if you were the lebanese or the palestinians? For 18 years Israel occupied lebanon in violation of UN resolutions and borders, but the world did nothing to stop israel and the U.S. just armed and backed Israel's violations. israel's occupation created the hezbollah, a grass roots civilian/religious group created to resist israeli occupation of lebanese land, which in turn kicked israel's butt and forced them into a unilateral withdrawal, but israel did not withdraw from all of lebanon according to Hezbollah. There is still a peice of land called Cheba Farms that Hezbollah claims is lebanese land and Israel still holds prisoners of war/terrorists.
> 
> Israel claims that this land was taken from Syria in 67 war and not from lebanon and the UN agrees with Israel. however Syria says the land is lebanese, The UN did not come to lebanon's help when israel was in clear violation of UN borders for 18 years!!!!....why should the lebanese accept UN borders now? They want all their land and prisoners of war.
> 
> The creation by force of a militant state of 5 million European Jews in the middle of hundreds of millions of Muslims is frought with problems.
> 
> those 5 million jews could have been absorbed into the middle east so easily under less hostile and nationalistic pretenses. And the billions that were spent on those wars could have been spent on building bridges between communities. Israel is the product of jewish persecution in Europe, the unwanted, unexpected child of Nazi germany's attrocities. "The germans kill the jews, the jews kill the arabs and the arabs kill the hostages...that is the news today" (Roger Waters)
> 
> This is but the third Crusade and it will go in the way of the previous two.


I beleive there were already 3 crusades...the 3rd of which gave us richard the lionheart. So maybe you meant this is the 4th?


----------



## Dawgz

JD7.62 said:


> I think Israel should just end it by now. All itll take is for them to kick a few Arabs asses and the rest will p*ssy out. Hell they did that to Egypt and since Egypt hasnt fucked with them. I garuntee you that if a country threatened to blow the U.S. from the face of the Earth like, Iran threatened Israel, bombs would be dropping! The Arabs (mainly just Iran, Syria and Lebanon) days are numbered.


Ur kidding right? u seriously think isreal can hurt iran badly? and u really think iran isnt powerfull enough? lol

GO IRAN


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

Dawgz said:


> I think Israel should just end it by now. All itll take is for them to kick a few Arabs asses and the rest will p*ssy out. Hell they did that to Egypt and since Egypt hasnt fucked with them. I garuntee you that if a country threatened to blow the U.S. from the face of the Earth like, Iran threatened Israel, bombs would be dropping! The Arabs (mainly just Iran, Syria and Lebanon) days are numbered.


Ur kidding right? u seriously think isreal can hurt iran badly? and u really think iran isnt powerfull enough? lol

GO IRAN
[/quote]

Yeah, I would Imagine that Iran is the most powerful in that area...

Unless the US sticks its nose in their business...


----------



## Dawgz

yes, true, but if the USA does interfier, it would be soo bad, and Bush knows this and is soo carefull to do anything with iran because of this, since we have our troops everywhere right now id think it would be kind of hard to start anything with Iran....correct?

This whole situation is whack but thats how the world goes.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

Also, it is possible that if the US interfered, Russia and China would as well...


----------



## Jewelz

Dawgz said:


> u seriously think isreal can hurt iran badly?


Yes.


----------



## Dawgz

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Also, it is possible that if the US interfered, Russia and China would as well...


no doubt about it.

dont get me wrong, i love USA, i wouldnt live in another country for as long as i live.
and if it came down to it, if there was a draft ( i know its not gonna happen), but id be happy to go and give my services for this country withought a doubt.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

RUSSIA + CHINA = Superpower >*


----------



## Dawgz

russia + china + iran = hell for the world


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

yup, but they would dominate it...

I hope it doesnt get to that tho


----------



## Dawgz

o, it wont ever....


----------



## nismo driver

Dawgz said:


> russia + china + iran = hell for the world


you guys seems to be forgetting the US doesnt exactly have alot of friends to teh south either

http://www.cnn.com/2006/WORLD/europe/07/25...reut/index.html

vennesuala and of course if the sh*t hits the fan north korea will be itching to jump on the bandwagon..


----------



## diddye

any aggression towards the US and its allies australia, japan, all of europe(even france when it becomes serious), some south american countries, even maybe mexico will back us up.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

India would probably also side with China

Population = power 
in those cases


----------



## Someone

Dawgz said:


> I think Israel should just end it by now. All itll take is for them to kick a few Arabs asses and the rest will p*ssy out. Hell they did that to Egypt and since Egypt hasnt fucked with them. I garuntee you that if a country threatened to blow the U.S. from the face of the Earth like, Iran threatened Israel, bombs would be dropping! The Arabs (mainly just Iran, Syria and Lebanon) days are numbered.


Ur kidding right? u seriously think isreal can hurt iran badly? and u really think iran isnt powerfull enough? lol

GO IRAN
[/quote]

Hmm..hmmm..hmmm..hmmm





























maybe they powerfull and I don't say they isn't, but not enough to attack Israel and not









By the way, if Chaina or Russia interfere in the fight between Iran and Israel so WWIII will start and you guys will part of this (cause USA also interfere)

Just listen to me, and look at the future and you will see how many power there is to ISRAEL.

Just the FUTURE...

Also... don't forget that in July '81 Israel bombed the Atomic Hole in Iraq.. so.. hmm in recommend to Iran to safe they respect and hmm.....


----------



## Dawgz

nismo driver said:


> I think Israel should just end it by now. All itll take is for them to kick a few Arabs asses and the rest will p*ssy out. Hell they did that to Egypt and since Egypt hasnt fucked with them. I garuntee you that if a country threatened to blow the U.S. from the face of the Earth like, Iran threatened Israel, bombs would be dropping! The Arabs (mainly just Iran, Syria and Lebanon) days are numbered.


Ur kidding right? u seriously think isreal can hurt iran badly? and u really think iran isnt powerfull enough? lol

GO IRAN
[/quote]

Hmm..hmmm..hmmm..hmmm





























maybe they powerfull and I don't say they isn't, but not enough to attack Israel and not









By the way, if Chaina or Russia interfere in the fight between Iran and Israel so WWIII will start and you guys will part of this (cause USA also interfere)

Just listen to me, and look at the future and you will see how many power there is to ISRAEL.

Just the FUTURE...

Also... don't forget that in July '81 Israel bombed the Atomic Hole in Iraq.. so.. hmm in recommend to Iran to safe they respect and hmm.....
[/quote]

i understand what ur trying to say, but i really cant take ur bias Opinion about this situation, but i get wat ur trying to say. Im going to be very poilte in this thread actually.

and the iraq bomb thing probably has no effect on wat iran can acutally do to isreal. Seriously stop kidding urself.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

I would imagine that Isreal should really get the hint that they are NOT the biggest and best in the middle east...

It is VERY possibly that Iran has nukes...


----------



## Dawgz

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> I would imagine that Isreal should really get the hint that they are NOT the biggest and best in the middle east...
> 
> It is VERY possibly that Iran has nukes...


its not even a possibility, its true.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

As I was thinking. With the kind of money that these countries have... who knows the limits...


----------



## Dawgz

diddye said:


> As I was thinking. With the kind of money that these countries have... who knows the limits...


oil = money, money = weapons buying power

oil also means somewhat control of the countries that depend alot on oil....such as us in the USA.

remember a few weeks or a month back when the Iranians threatned to raise oil prices like crazy if USA took any action on iran...somthing along those lines.


----------



## Someone

Dawgz said:


> i understand what ur trying to say, but i really cant take ur bias Opinion about this situation, but i get wat ur trying to say. Im going to be very poilte in this thread actually.
> 
> and the iraq bomb thing probably has no effect on wat iran can acutally do to isreal. Seriously stop kidding urself.


No.. you kidding yourself when you think that Iran more powerfull then Israel
don't forget the Mossad.. and our back (US), and IAF, IDF.. and all stuff
so I think you wrong

and what you said it is bullshit, cause if Israel bombed Iraq (I mean to the Atomic Hole) in '86 so Israel can bomb also Iran (atomic hole).. And almost here agree with me

I suggest to you to wait.. It's just matter of time, and just then you will see

ah, just more thing
don't forget one thing, important sh*t
Israel sold to Iran weapons in the 80's (in "IranGate").. so...


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

Well that is the point... Iran can Buy and Sell Israel...

End of argument


----------



## Dawgz

its okay man, isreal is ur country, i see why ur trying soo hard to defend it. u can just wait and see wat happens to isreal if somthing does escalate.

and selling weapons to a county in the 80 doesnt really mean much lol.



Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Well that is the point... Iran can Buy and Sell Israel...
> 
> End of argument


basically lol


----------



## diddye

Dawgz said:


> As I was thinking. With the kind of money that these countries have... who knows the limits...


oil = money, money = weapons buying power

oil also means somewhat control of the countries that depend alot on oil....such as us in the USA.

remember a few weeks or a month back when the Iranians threatned to raise oil prices like crazy if USA took any action on iran...somthing along those lines.
[/quote]

I think if the survival of the US was at stake, mexico would come in b/c their country is so closely integrated with us. If we are under attack, canada and mexico would be greatly affected. As far as japan, they're one of our staunchiest allies. France when it comes down to it will support us(even as i dont like them). They're already against iran so if something happens, they're for sure go against iran. The aussies have always been an ally. They were one of the larger members of the iraqi coalition after england.


----------



## Someone

Dawgz said:


> I would imagine that Isreal should really get the hint that they are NOT the biggest and best in the middle east...
> 
> It is VERY possibly that Iran has nukes...


its not even a possibility, its true.
[/quote]

and?? |:
To Israel hasn't? What about Mordechai Va'anunu in '86 ? And when the Mossad kindapped him to Israel and judge him to 18 years in and thus prove to world that Israel keeping a atomic bomb (in 1986!! 20 years before Iran)

BTW, there is a proverb that say: *No the large is the effect.*

Internalize It.


----------



## Dawgz

diddye said:


> I would imagine that Isreal should really get the hint that they are NOT the biggest and best in the middle east...
> 
> It is VERY possibly that Iran has nukes...


its not even a possibility, its true.
[/quote]

and?? |:
To Israel hasn't? What about Mordechai Va'anunu in '86 ? And when the Mossad kindapped him to Israel and judge him to 18 years in and thus prove to world that Israel keeping a atomic bomb (in 1986!! 20 years before Iran)
[/quote]

20 years before iran? wats the deadline thing that ur trying to prove? atomic bombs dont get More lethal with Age lol thats WIne ur talking about. haha, it doesnt matter if Isreal had it 20 years ago, the point is iran has it, and iran is crazy enough to use it, and most likely way before isreal has a chance to.


----------



## Jewelz

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Well that is the point... Iran can Buy and Sell Israel...
> 
> End of argument


Except Israel is much richer than Iran


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

Ron Mexico said:


> Well that is the point... Iran can Buy and Sell Israel...
> 
> End of argument


Except Israel is much richer than Iran








[/quote]

How is that?


----------



## Jewelz

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Well that is the point... Iran can Buy and Sell Israel...
> 
> End of argument


Except Israel is much richer than Iran









[/quote]

How is that?
[/quote]

GDP


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

Riiiight, do you have a link for that? I would Imagine the 3rd largest oil supplier is pretty high up there...


----------



## Jewelz

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Riiiight, do you have a link for that? I would Imagine the 3rd largest oil supplier is pretty high up there...


Certainly...

http://www.nationmaster.com/graph/eco_gdp_...inal-per-capita


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

Nice link. Still seems fishy to me. But I stand corrected.


----------



## Someone

Ron Mexico said:


> Riiiight, do you have a link for that? I would Imagine the 3rd largest oil supplier is pretty high up there...


Certainly...

http://www.nationmaster.com/graph/eco_gdp_...inal-per-capita
[/quote]































Thank you Ron.
now, Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom..shush


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

how about this link?

http://www.nationmaster.com/graph/eco_gdp_...economy-gdp-ppp


----------



## Dawgz

Someone said:


> how about this link?
> 
> http://www.nationmaster.com/graph/eco_gdp_...economy-gdp-ppp


dang, india is #4?


----------



## Someone

Dawgz.. you continue to think (but just think, ok?) that Iran more powerful (hahahahahahha)
send me in the PM your phone, and when.. few years will pass I will call you to talk about how Iran lose... if they more powerful :S


----------



## Dawgz

sit back and watch :someone:, while "somthing" happens to isreal when it does....end of discussion...on to other threads, this one is gettn old


----------



## Jewelz

Dawgz said:


> Riiiight, do you have a link for that? I would Imagine the 3rd largest oil supplier is pretty high up there...


Certainly...

http://www.nationmaster.com/graph/eco_gdp_...inal-per-capita
[/quote]































Thank you Ron.
now, Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom..shush
[/quote]

isreal still doesnt stand much of chance against iran

[/quote]

Sounds like wishful thinking from your side. Iran may have a much bigger army than Israel but that won't matter because neither country will ever invade another, the battle will be won in the air and as far as air force goes, there is absolutely no contest as to how superior Israel's air force is to any other country in Middle East. Israel has much more advanced technology and weapons and could wreak havoc on Iran's infrastructure. Iran's nuclear program is still very much in an infant stage. Who has any doubt that Israel has a few warheads pointed at Teheran this very minute ? Fact of the matter is, Israel will not sit around and wait for Iran to develop nukes, if anything, it'll strike preemptively.


----------



## Someone

Dawgz said:


> sit back and watch :someone:, while "somthing" happens to isreal when it does....end of discussion...on to other threads, this one is gettn old


ok, just be careful to don't hurt


----------



## nismo driver

Dawgz said:


> sit back and watch :someone:, while "somthing" happens to isreal when it does....end of discussion...on to other threads, this one is gettn old


theres not getting through to the stubborn f*cking self ritgous isreali, im sick of reading these broken english (its like a bunch of words mashed together out of order) single minded posts..

perfect example of the mentality over there that will never result in peace..


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

Ron Mexico said:


> Riiiight, do you have a link for that? I would Imagine the 3rd largest oil supplier is pretty high up there...


Certainly...

http://www.nationmaster.com/graph/eco_gdp_...inal-per-capita
[/quote]































Thank you Ron.
now, Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom..shush
[/quote]

isreal still doesnt stand much of chance against iran

[/quote]

Sounds like wishful thinking from your side. Iran may have a much bigger army than Israel but that won't matter because neither country will ever invade another, the battle will be won in the air and as far as air force goes, there is absolutely no contest as to how superior Israel's air force is to any other country in Middle East. Israel has much more advanced technology and weapons and could wreak havoc on Iran's infrastructure. Iran's nuclear program is still very much in an infant stage. Who has any doubt that Israel has a few warheads pointed at Teheran this very minute ? Fact of the matter is, Israel will not sit around and wait for Iran to develop nukes, if anything, it'll strike preemptively.
[/quote]

I think much of this is assumption on our part, Who really knows what Iran has. Why would they talk that way if they didnt have a chance?


----------



## Jewelz

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Riiiight, do you have a link for that? I would Imagine the 3rd largest oil supplier is pretty high up there...


Certainly...

http://www.nationmaster.com/graph/eco_gdp_...inal-per-capita
[/quote]































Thank you Ron.
now, Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom..shush
[/quote]

isreal still doesnt stand much of chance against iran

[/quote]

Sounds like wishful thinking from your side. Iran may have a much bigger army than Israel but that won't matter because neither country will ever invade another, the battle will be won in the air and as far as air force goes, there is absolutely no contest as to how superior Israel's air force is to any other country in Middle East. Israel has much more advanced technology and weapons and could wreak havoc on Iran's infrastructure. Iran's nuclear program is still very much in an infant stage. Who has any doubt that Israel has a few warheads pointed at Teheran this very minute ? Fact of the matter is, Israel will not sit around and wait for Iran to develop nukes, if anything, it'll strike preemptively.
[/quote]

I think much of this is assumption on our part, Who really knows what Iran has. Why would they talk that way if they didnt have a chance?
[/quote]

I don't know, why would Arab countries attack Israel in 1948, 1956, 1967, 1973 and get their asses handed to them ?


----------



## Someone

nismo driver said:


> sit back and watch :someone:, while "somthing" happens to isreal when it does....end of discussion...on to other threads, this one is gettn old


theres not getting through to the stubborn f*cking self ritgous isreali, im sick of reading these broken english (its like a bunch of words mashed together out of order) single minded posts..

perfect example of the mentality over there that will never result in peace..
[/quote]
Actually? You right.

P.S, also me speak broken English









edit: Ron Mexico, was a war also in '82 (not a real war, but it's called a war-Lebanon War/Mivtza Shlom-HaGalil), i see the guys in US proficient =]


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

Ron Mexico said:


> Riiiight, do you have a link for that? I would Imagine the 3rd largest oil supplier is pretty high up there...


Certainly...

http://www.nationmaster.com/graph/eco_gdp_...inal-per-capita
[/quote]































Thank you Ron.
now, Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom..shush
[/quote]

isreal still doesnt stand much of chance against iran

[/quote]

Sounds like wishful thinking from your side. Iran may have a much bigger army than Israel but that won't matter because neither country will ever invade another, the battle will be won in the air and as far as air force goes, there is absolutely no contest as to how superior Israel's air force is to any other country in Middle East. Israel has much more advanced technology and weapons and could wreak havoc on Iran's infrastructure. Iran's nuclear program is still very much in an infant stage. Who has any doubt that Israel has a few warheads pointed at Teheran this very minute ? Fact of the matter is, Israel will not sit around and wait for Iran to develop nukes, if anything, it'll strike preemptively.
[/quote]

I think much of this is assumption on our part, Who really knows what Iran has. Why would they talk that way if they didnt have a chance?
[/quote]

I don't know, why would Arab countries attack Israel in 1948, 1956, 1967, 1973 and get their asses handed to them ?
[/quote]

So you are saying that they are all talk and have no plan or possibility of even hurting Israel? Sounds unlikely to me.
That is just like saying Bin laden wasnt able to hurt the US.


----------



## Jewelz

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Riiiight, do you have a link for that? I would Imagine the 3rd largest oil supplier is pretty high up there...


Certainly...

http://www.nationmaster.com/graph/eco_gdp_...inal-per-capita
[/quote]































Thank you Ron.
now, Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom..shush
[/quote]

isreal still doesnt stand much of chance against iran

[/quote]

Sounds like wishful thinking from your side. Iran may have a much bigger army than Israel but that won't matter because neither country will ever invade another, the battle will be won in the air and as far as air force goes, there is absolutely no contest as to how superior Israel's air force is to any other country in Middle East. Israel has much more advanced technology and weapons and could wreak havoc on Iran's infrastructure. Iran's nuclear program is still very much in an infant stage. Who has any doubt that Israel has a few warheads pointed at Teheran this very minute ? Fact of the matter is, Israel will not sit around and wait for Iran to develop nukes, if anything, it'll strike preemptively.
[/quote]

I think much of this is assumption on our part, Who really knows what Iran has. Why would they talk that way if they didnt have a chance?
[/quote]

I don't know, why would Arab countries attack Israel in 1948, 1956, 1967, 1973 and get their asses handed to them ?
[/quote]

So you are saying that they are all talk and have no plan or possibility of even hurting Israel? Sounds unlikely to me.
That is just like saying Bin laden wasnt able to hurt the US.
[/quote]

Their plan has to be contingent on developing nukes, and hoping that international community doesn't care and Israel doesn't strike their facilities.


----------



## diddye

imo, countries such as iran have a larger military and more but less sophisicated arms. However, he lack the training and support system to sustain any attack. I dont think their supply lines and leadership can beat israel. If nukes are used....well then both lose haha


----------



## nismo driver

anyone remember reading the missle testing iran was conducting a few months back? missles that are capable of evading missle defense like patriots? iran has a fairly robust and advanced military.. they fought iraq for quite a long time when we were supporting iraq and never backed down.. they are a force to be respected..


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

Ron Mexico said:


> Riiiight, do you have a link for that? I would Imagine the 3rd largest oil supplier is pretty high up there...


Certainly...

http://www.nationmaster.com/graph/eco_gdp_...inal-per-capita
[/quote]































Thank you Ron.
now, Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom..shush
[/quote]

isreal still doesnt stand much of chance against iran

[/quote]

Sounds like wishful thinking from your side. Iran may have a much bigger army than Israel but that won't matter because neither country will ever invade another, the battle will be won in the air and as far as air force goes, there is absolutely no contest as to how superior Israel's air force is to any other country in Middle East. Israel has much more advanced technology and weapons and could wreak havoc on Iran's infrastructure. Iran's nuclear program is still very much in an infant stage. Who has any doubt that Israel has a few warheads pointed at Teheran this very minute ? Fact of the matter is, Israel will not sit around and wait for Iran to develop nukes, if anything, it'll strike preemptively.
[/quote]

I think much of this is assumption on our part, Who really knows what Iran has. Why would they talk that way if they didnt have a chance?
[/quote]

I don't know, why would Arab countries attack Israel in 1948, 1956, 1967, 1973 and get their asses handed to them ?
[/quote]

So you are saying that they are all talk and have no plan or possibility of even hurting Israel? Sounds unlikely to me.
That is just like saying Bin laden wasnt able to hurt the US.
[/quote]

Their plan has to be contingent on developing nukes, and hoping that international community doesn't care and Israel doesn't strike their facilities.
[/quote]

Ahh, I see


----------



## Fargo

mypiranhas said:


> sit back and watch :someone:, while "somthing" happens to isreal when it does....end of discussion...on to other threads, this one is gettn old


theres not getting through to the stubborn f*cking self ritgous isreali, im sick of reading these broken english (its like a bunch of words mashed together out of order) single minded posts..

perfect example of the mentality over there that will never result in peace..
[/quote]

Nismo, why are you raggin' on his English. He's trying to communicate in a language foreign to him, which is more than most American's do. It's not like any of us are Rhodes scholars.

And how is it that the Israelie mentality will never result in peace? If the Arabs had accepted the original partition, there would be peace. You try to give them back some land, there's still not peace. How little land should Israel own to make the world happy?


----------



## Dawgz

nismo driver said:


> sit back and watch :someone:, while "somthing" happens to isreal when it does....end of discussion...on to other threads, this one is gettn old


theres not getting through to the stubborn f*cking self ritgous isreali, im sick of reading these broken english (its like a bunch of words mashed together out of order) single minded posts..

perfect example of the mentality over there that will never result in peace..
[/quote]
Actually? You right.

P.S, also me speak broken English









edit: Ron Mexico, was a war also in '82 (not a real war, but it's called a war-Lebanon War/Mivtza Shlom-HaGalil), i see the guys in US proficient =]
[/quote]

lol he was talking about u anyway.


----------



## nismo driver

Fargo said:


> Nismo, why are you raggin' on his English. He's trying to communicate in a language foreign to him, which is more than most American's do. It's not like any of us are Rhodes scholars.
> 
> And how is it that the Israelie mentality will never result in peace? If the Arabs had accepted the original partition, there would be peace. You try to give them back some land, there's still not peace. How little land should Israel own to make the world happy?


your are right im uncalled for to rip on his english..

my comment about the mentality isnt about the land its about the constatn retaliation and why that attacks are handled..

isreal has a modern army palastine has rocks and home made pieced together gurilla army, there are ways to handle the situation better then acting like two five year olds that cant get along on the play ground fighting over tire swing..

yes the arabs need to respect the isreali boards but eh isrealis need to respect the boarders as well.. did everyone forget that isreal occpied parts of souther lebanon for close to 20 years or that there where settlements in palastine up until a year ago? or teh areas of seria that are still in quetion?

isreal oversteps its boundries as much as tehre neighbors disrespect isreals right to exist, not that i agree witht he creation of isreal to begin with, it should be a european country not in the middle east but thats beside the point..

if two kids are fighting and one hits the other and it goes back and forth until there is no end, thats whats going on there and everytime isreal attacks bake they always kill more innocents which will always cause more people to support the groups that fight back.. its never ending, true isreal should have the right to defend its self but everytime they cros into palastine or lebanon it is an invasion, tehy just roll in with tanks kill a dozen or two dozen people, with usually 1/4 of them being there atual target, tehn leave, when they leave they leave kids with dead parents, parents with dead kids, they live in poverty and have nothing to live for at that point so of course they try to get vengence..

the aid is going to the wrong sides, isreal needs to get involved in the answer to the problem not the cause.. you have paastine suffering lebanon barely struggling before this new fighting and isreal getting billions in aid from the US with a average income 4 to 6 times higher then there neighbors..

if you built a rich neighbor hood in the middle of the ghetto there would be problems all the time, that rich neighbor needs to work to get teh poor neighbors out of there bad situation.. if isreal is a good neighbor and in turn there niegbors prosper then what reason would they have to hate and fight if they have much more to live for?


----------



## Someone

Dawgz said:


> sit back and watch :someone:, while "somthing" happens to isreal when it does....end of discussion...on to other threads, this one is gettn old


theres not getting through to the stubborn f*cking self ritgous isreali, im sick of reading these broken english (its like a bunch of words mashed together out of order) single minded posts..

perfect example of the mentality over there that will never result in peace..
[/quote]
Actually? You right.

P.S, also me speak broken English









edit: Ron Mexico, was a war also in '82 (not a real war, but it's called a war-Lebanon War/Mivtza Shlom-HaGalil), i see the guys in US proficient =]
[/quote]

lol he was talking about u anyway.
[/quote]
:|
nismo








come on and we talk hebrew, and then will see who speak broken language 
what you want from me? i'm Israeli! and I don't know English as well ! Big f*cking deal!!!!


----------



## Guest

Fargo: So what is Israel supplied terrorists in Africa, they're just human right? Just like every other country....that supports terrorism?

I dont understand, whats the difference between Israel supplying rebels and militia with the intent on genocide, and Iraq/Afghanistan supplying terrorist cellswith the intent on killing innocent civilians?

Why do we look away because its Israel? Of course I feel bad for thier people, but there is more blood on Israeli hands then on Iraqis.

Im not supporting either side, and I feel bad for the civilians of both sides who are paying the price of consequences they dont deserve.

And what happened to you? A month ago, I looked up to you because your opinions were so solid, and just.


----------



## diddye

nismo driver said:


> Nismo, why are you raggin' on his English. He's trying to communicate in a language foreign to him, which is more than most American's do. It's not like any of us are Rhodes scholars.
> 
> And how is it that the Israelie mentality will never result in peace? If the Arabs had accepted the original partition, there would be peace. You try to give them back some land, there's still not peace. How little land should Israel own to make the world happy?


isreal oversteps its boundries as much as tehre neighbors disrespect isreals right to exist, not that i agree witht he creation of isreal to begin with, it should be a european country not in the middle east but thats beside the point..

[/quote]

Just curious, why do you think israel should be relocated to europe? That sounds too much like irans leader. Israel has more history there. They have more artifacts/sacred places. Is there anything besides where muhammed ascended into heaven? Just curious. The reason its so coveted is because of religious reasons so moving somewhere else defeats the whole reason why both sides are fighting. The crusades were done to return holy lands to the christians and vise versa. We can look as far back as the kingdom of david.


----------



## Fargo

DannyBoy17 said:


> Fargo: So what is Israel supplied terrorists in Africa, they're just human right? Just like every other country....that supports terrorism?
> 
> I dont understand, whats the difference between Israel supplying rebels and militia with the intent on genocide, and Iraq/Afghanistan supplying terrorist cellswith the intent on killing innocent civilians?
> 
> Why do we look away because its Israel? Of course I feel bad for thier people, but there is more blood on Israeli hands then on Iraqis.
> 
> Im not supporting either side, and I feel bad for the civilians of both sides who are paying the price of consequences they dont deserve.
> 
> And what happened to you? A month ago, I looked up to you because your opinions were so solid, and just.


It's mostly Iran and Syria through the Chinese and N. Koreans that are supplying terror cells, not as much Iraq and Afghanistan now that America is at war with them. What I meant by "so what" is that every modern country has blood on its' hands, especially the USA, but I still love my country for what it stands for and try to improve it. You hear me speak out against my govt. all the time. No one's condoning Israel's mistakes, but what you ignored in my post is that the destruction Hezbollah is attempting to achieve, through Iran, against Israel cannot be condoned because Israel has been called out on corrupt foreign policy. That's like saying if Canada is complicit in trade agreements that are injurious to third world nations, then they should not be supported if someone points missles at them. How luducrous is that?

And Danny, how does Israel have more blood on its' hands than Islamic terrorists? Check both the historical record for deaths and who initiated the conflicts before you make a sweeping opinion like that.

And just because my opinions clash with yours does not mean we cannot respect each other. It's easy living in North America to judge a nation surrounded by hostile neighbors in the middle east. And just because Bush is one of the worst presidents in history does not mean Israel sucks too because he supports them for some underlying motive, or that Islamofascism does not exist because Bush sucks ass. What if that recent terror threat in your own country had not been neutralized?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

Fargo said:


> Nismo, why are you raggin' on his English. He's trying to communicate in a language foreign to him, which is more than most American's do. It's not like any of us are Rhodes scholars.
> 
> And how is it that the Israelie mentality will never result in peace? If the Arabs had accepted the original partition, there would be peace. You try to give them back some land, there's still not peace. How little land should Israel own to make the world happy?


They should have none... according to those who lost their land to Israel


----------



## nismo driver

diddye said:


> Nismo, why are you raggin' on his English. He's trying to communicate in a language foreign to him, which is more than most American's do. It's not like any of us are Rhodes scholars.
> 
> And how is it that the Israelie mentality will never result in peace? If the Arabs had accepted the original partition, there would be peace. You try to give them back some land, there's still not peace. How little land should Israel own to make the world happy?


They should have none... according to those who lost their land to Israel
[/quote]

well can you blame them for being pissed? what if generation after generation of your family lived on land that there ancestors fought the jews and christians to win and all the sudden your told to get the f*ck out so the jews can live there because of the holocaust? all the sudden not only are you and your family forced from your home but the people your race despises the most is given what was your land for hundreds if not thousnads of years? and your supposed to just be ok with that? then to make matter worse they are given one of the most powerful allies on the planet that helps them live a life of luxury compared to teh povert of ll the people displaced to create isreal..


----------



## Someone

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Nismo, why are you raggin' on his English. He's trying to communicate in a language foreign to him, which is more than most American's do. It's not like any of us are Rhodes scholars.
> 
> And how is it that the Israelie mentality will never result in peace? If the Arabs had accepted the original partition, there would be peace. You try to give them back some land, there's still not peace. How little land should Israel own to make the world happy?


They should have none... according to those who lost their land to Israel
[/quote]
what!?
hey!!! what with decision of UN in 29.11.1947 to establish country to the Jewish and the Arab don't accept this decision so Israel fight to get this earth which belonging to Israel according to what the United Nations decided and also.. according to what god promised to Abraham and all the time, in the Bible Israel (Cana'an/Palestine) was belonged to the Jewish..

(I act like a fart)


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

nismo driver said:


> They should have none... according to those who lost their land to Israel


well can you blame them for being pissed? what if generation after generation of your family lived on land that there ancestors fought the jews and christians to win and all the sudden your told to get the f*ck out so the jews can live there because of the holocaust? all the sudden not only are you and your family forced from your home but the people your race despises the most is given what was your land for hundreds if not thousnads of years? and your supposed to just be ok with that? then to make matter worse they are given one of the most powerful allies on the planet that helps them live a life of luxury compared to teh povert of ll the people displaced to create isreal..
[/quote]

I think I agree with that... Is that why the Iranians think there was no Holocaust?

Just an excuse to give the jews the "Promise Land"?


----------



## Fargo

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> i dont think it should be relocated to europe, i* think it should have been esablished in europe back at the end of WW2.. thats where they were all from* and there would not have been the violence that we have today if it had been established in europe, for one they were all european jews to begin with it just makes more sense to me to give tehm there own land in europe tehn to send them to the middle east where the arabs have fought the jews for centuries.. the whole reason that i think sendingteh jews to the mideast for isreal is a bad idea is the same reason you think its a good idea.. why should they be in control of the holy land? its been the reason for war for as long as there has been religon..


Nismo, please check the demographics. Israel is not a European Jewish country. It is multi cultural and has a strong Semetic and Sephardic element.

Portraying Jews as 'White Europeans' Feeds Anti-Israel Agenda
By LOOLWA KHAZZOOM

Loolwa Khazzoom (http:// www.loolwa.com), an Iraqi-American Jewish woman now living in Israel, is the Director of the Jewish MultiCultural Project (http://www.jmcpon line.org), editor of Behind the Veil of Silence: North African and Middle Eastern Jewish Women Speak Out (Seal Press, 2003), and author of Consequence: Beyond Resisting Rape (Pearl In A Million Press, 2001).

When much of the world thinks about the conflict between Israelis and Palestinians, it sees Jews of European origin confronting indigenous people of color who have been banished from their homeland. This enables Arab leaders to portray Israel as a white colonizing nation.

The reality is that Jews are a multi-racial, multi-ethnic people. For about 50 years, the majority of the Jewish population of Israel has been Mizrahim - Jews indigenous to the Middle East and North Africa. Moreover, this community of Jews has lived in the Middle East and North Africa since time immemorial. Until the mid-twentieth century, in the 4,000-year history of the Jewish people, Mizrahim never left the region.

Ironically, Jewish leaders are the ones who created the perception of Jews as white. Arab leaders have merely turned this perception to their own advantage. Given the way Jewish heritage has been taught and presented for decades, when we use the word "Jews," the vision that pops into our mind is not the black faces of Ethiopian Jews or the dark brown skin of Yemenite Jews. When we look for Jewish names, we don't look for names like Comerchero, Sarshar, or Mo'alem. When we think "Jewish," we think Poland, Germany, and Russia. We think bagels and cream cheese, Yiddish, and the Holocaust.

Mizrahim lived on the land of present-day Iraq, Egypt, Syria, Morocco, and Yemen before they were called by these names, before there was such a thing as an Arab state. Mizrahim lived there for 2,500 years - that's 1,200 years before the Islamic invasion of the region. Their presence dates from 586 BCE, when the Babylonian Empire destroyed ancient Israel and took the Israelites as captives to the land of present-day Iraq.

When Arab Muslims conquered the Middle East and North Africa, Jews were one of the few indigenous peoples that resisted conversion to Islam, the result being that the Jews were given the status of dhimmi. According to this status, Jews were a tolerated yet inferior people, who should be forever punished for rejecting the vision of Muhammed. What this meant was that suddenly Jews lost the autonomy they had enjoyed with their non-Muslim neighbors.

Jews were commonly forced into ghettos, prohibited from owning land, prevented from entering numerous professions, and forbidden from doing anything to physically or symbolically demonstrate equality with Arab Muslims. This basic attitude of contempt, oppression, and humiliation permeated the daily life of Jews. In addition, massacres were not uncommon, at times wiping out entire Jewish communities.

When dhimmi laws were lax, and Jews were allowed to participate to a greater degree in their society, the Jewish community would flourish. Often, the response to that success would be a wave of harassment or massacre of Jews, instigated by the government or the masses. Once disempowered and weak, the Jewish community would have a period of relative quiet.

For the most part, Jews lived in a basic state of subservience. They could participate in the society around them, they could enjoy a certain degree of wealth and status, and they could befriend their Arab Muslim neighbors, but they always had to know their place. The Arab-Israel relationship and the current crisis occur in the context of a history in which Arab Muslims oppressed Jews for 1,300 years.

In the 20th Centruy, Palestinian leadership had a strong hand in terrorizing and expelling Jews throughout the Arab world, leading to 900,000 Jewish refugees fleeing the region. In 1941, for example, Hajj Amin al-Husayni, the Mufti of Jerusalem went to Berlin as a guest of the Nazi regime. He drafted a political declaration asking Germany and Italy to "recognize the rights of Palestine and other Arab countries (to) resolve the problem of the Jewish elements in Palestine and the other Arab countries in the same was as the probelm was resolved in the Axis countries: i.e., through genocide.

In a speech at a rally in Berlin Nov. 2, 1943, al-Husayni voiced his hope for a "final solution" to the Jewish presence in the Middle East. Not long after, anti-Jewish riots erupted throughout the Arab world. Jewish citizens were assaulted, tortured, and murdered. In a few Arab countries, Jews were outright expelled. Throughout the region, Jewish property was confiscated and nationalized, forcing Jews to flee from their homes of thousands of years.

We do not hear about the Jewish refugee problem today, because Israel absorbed about 600,000 of these 900,000 refugees. In contrast, Arab states did not absorb the Arab refugees from the Arab war against Israel in 1948. Instead, they built squalid refugee camps in the West Bank and Gaza at the time controlled by Jordan and Egypt and dumped innocent Arabs in them Palestinians doomed to become political pawns. Countries such as Lebanon and Syria continued funding assaults against Israel instead of funding basic medical and educational care for the Palestinian refugee families.

In 1967, Israel inherited the Palestinian refugee problem, through a defensive war. When Israel tried to build housing for the refugees in Gaza, Arab states led votes against it in UN resolutions, because absorption would change the status of the refugees. Israel went on to give more money to the Palestinian refugees than all but three of the Arab states combined, prior to transferring responsibility of the territories to the Palestinian Authority in the mid-1990s. Israel built hospitals and educational institutions for Palestinians in the territories. Israel trained the Palestinian police force. And yet the 22 Arab states dominate both the land and the wealth of the region. So who is to blame for today's refugee problem?

Without an accurate and complete view of the history in the Middle East, government leaders and peace activists will continue to push the region into an unstable future that lacks integrity. It is high time that we all hold Arab leadership accountable for their actions against all the refugees of the region - Jewish and Arab. Until that happens, peace will remain an illusive dream.

http://www.jimena-justice.org/


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

I thought MOST jews lived in Europe in the War... I could be wrong..


----------



## Someone

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom, wrong happend sometimes =]


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

Then how was Hitler killing so many?


----------



## diddye

nice read fargo. Rigor, i believe the majority of jews killed during wwii were from poland.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

Oh, I see. Then Why didnt the Jews get part of Poland (since that was their land?) Or a part of Russia (they have alot to spare)... Or even part of the US (we have alot of land)?????

it was strategic, the US wanted land in the middle east... and we have it - Israel.


----------



## Jewelz

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Oh, I see. Then Why didnt the Jews get part of Poland (since that was their land?) Or a part of Russia (they have alot to spare)... Or even part of the US (we have alot of land)?????
> 
> it was strategic, the US wanted land in the middle east... and we have it - Israel.


Because Israel is homeland, where all the Jews came from.

There have always been a certain number Jewish settlers living in modern day Israel. A number of Jews started migrating after the Holocaust to the area, which was then owned by UK, and then in 1947 through UN resolution, UK rescinded ownership and a Jewish and an Arab state were officially formed


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

So most Jews lived in that area? Then how did SOOO many jews end up in Poland? What was the last count (they seem to update the number soo often) I believe it was 50,000???

By the way, I am just wondering... not bashing or even taking sides...


----------



## diddye

jews had no homeland. they were bascially all over the world. Some areas had a higher concentration but that doesn't mean its their homeland. For example, say mexican citizens work in so. cal. California can't be considered mexican nationals homeland(or maybe i can now haha). Jews and arabs have lived side by side for a while in israel.


----------



## Jewelz

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> So most Jews lived in that area? Then how did SOOO many jews end up in Poland? What was the last count (they seem to update the number soo often) I believe it was 50,000???
> 
> By the way, I am just wondering... not bashing or even taking sides...


Who said "most" Jews ?


----------



## Guest

I wonder what Adam Sandler's take on all of this is....


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

Ron Mexico said:


> So most Jews lived in that area? Then how did SOOO many jews end up in Poland? What was the last count (they seem to update the number soo often) I believe it was 50,000???
> 
> By the way, I am just wondering... not bashing or even taking sides...


Who said "most" Jews ?
[/quote]

Oh, you said ALL jews...


----------



## Jewelz

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> So most Jews lived in that area? Then how did SOOO many jews end up in Poland? What was the last count (they seem to update the number soo often) I believe it was 50,000???
> 
> By the way, I am just wondering... not bashing or even taking sides...


Who said "most" Jews ?
[/quote]

Oh, you said ALL jews...
[/quote]

oh yeah, in ancient times


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

OOOOHHH. I see


----------



## Fargo

Jews have lived in Europe for more than two thousand years. The American Jewish Yearbook placed the total Jewish population of Europe at about 9.5 million in 1933. This number represented more than 60 percent of the world's Jewish population, which was estimated at 15.3 million. Most European Jews resided in eastern Europe, with about 5 1/2 million Jews living in Poland and the Soviet Union. Before the Nazi takeover of power in 1933, Europe had a dynamic and highly developed Jewish culture. In little more than a decade, most of Europe would be conquered, occupied, or annexed by Nazi Germany and most European Jews--two out of every three--would be dead.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Source: U.S. Holocaust Memorial Museum


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

WOW, that is alotta JEWS! I still dont see why they were not given land in Europe... but I guess you cant change that now..


----------



## Guest

Becuase isnt Jerusalem and that whole area sacred to the Jews?


----------



## Fido

DannyBoy17 said:


> Becuase isnt Jerusalem and that whole area sacred to the Jews?


yes.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

Obviously, it is sacred to both Jews and Arabs...


----------



## Guest

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Obviously, it is sacred to both Jews and Arabs...












And thus, the wheel turns lol. That is what the whole conflict is about! So why even ask "why werent they given land in Europe?". You're a smart guy, even if you dont have a back up generator


----------



## nismo driver

DannyBoy17 said:


> Becuase isnt Jerusalem and that whole area sacred to the Jews?


not just jews..

and why do do jews need a "homeland" what about "pegan home land"? there was a pegan holocaust commited by the christians..

should we give black people in america a "home land" as an appology for keeping them as slaves?

and what about the native indians that where slaughtered by american settlers? they get casinos as a "home land"


----------



## Fargo

nismo driver said:


> and why do do jews need a "homeland" what about "pegan home land"? there was a pegan holocaust commited by the christians..
> 
> should we give black people in america a "home land" as an appology for keeping them as slaves?
> 
> and what about the native indians that where slaughtered by american settlers? they get casinos as a "home land"


Because:

http://www.simpletoremember.com/vitals/His...Persecution.htm

Lesser Known Highlights of Jewish International Relations In The Common Era (an Abbreviated sampling)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

DATE PLACE EVENT

250 C.E. Canhage Expulsion

224 C.E. Italy Forced Conversion

325 C.E. Jerusalem Expulsion

351 C.E Persia Book Burning

357 C.E. Italy Property Confiscation

379 C.E. Milan Synagogue Burning

415 C.E. Alexandria Expulsion

418 C.E. Minorca Forced Conversion

469 C.E. Ipahan Holocaust

489 C.E. Antioch Synagogue Burning

506 C.E. Daphne Synagogue Burning

519 C.E. Ravenna Synagogue Burning

554 C.E. Diocese of Clement (France) Expulsion

561 C.E. Diocese of Uzes (France) Expulsion

582 C.E Merovingia Forced Conversion

612 C.E. Visigoth Spain Expulsion

628 C.E. Byzantium Forced Conversion

629 C.E. Merovingia Forced Conversion

633 C.E. Toledo Forced Conversion

638 C.E. Toledo Stake Burnings

642 C.E. Visigothic Empire Expulsion

653 C.E. Toledo Expulsion

681 C.E. Spain Forced Conversion

693 C.E. Toledo Jews Enslaved

722 C.E. Byzantium Judaism Outlawed

855 C.E. Italy Expulsion

876 C.E. Sens Expulsion

897 C.E. Narbonne Land Confiscation

945 C.E. Venice Ban on Sea Travel

1009 C.E. Orleans Massacre

1012 C.E. Rouen, Limoges & Rome Massacre

1012 C.E. Mayence Expulsion

1021 C.E. Rome Jews Burned Alive

1063 C.E. Spain Massacre

1095 C.E. Lorraine Massacre

1096 C.E. Northern France & Germany 1/3 of Jewish Population Massacred

1096 C.E. Hungary Massacre

1096 C.E. Ralisbon Massacre

1099 C.E. Jerusalem Jews Burned Alive

1100 C.E. Kiev Pogrom

1140 C.E. Germany Massacres

1146 C.E. Rhine Valley Massacre

1147 C.E. Wurzburg Massacre

1147 C.E. Belitz (Germany) Jews Burned Alive

1147 C.E. Carenton, Ramenu & Sully (France) Massacres

1171 C.E. Blois Stake Burnings

1181 C.E. France Expulsion

1181 C.E. England Property Confiscation

1188 C.E. London & York Mob Attacks

1190 C.E. Norfolk Jews Burned Alive

1191 C.E. Bray (France) Jews Burned Alive

1195 C.E. France Property Confiscation

1209 C.E. Beziers Massacre

1212 C.E. Spain Rioting and blood bath against the Jews of Toledo.

1215 C.E. Rome Lateran Council of Rome decrees that Jews must wear the "badge of shame" in all Christian countries. Jews are denied all public sector employment, and are burdened with extra taxes.

1215 C.E. Toulouse (France) Mass Arrests

1218 C.E. England Jews Forced to Wear Badges

1231 C.E. Rome Inquisition Established

1236 C.E. France Forced Conversion/Massacre

1239 C.E. London Massacre & Property Confiscation

1240 C.E. Austria Property confiscation. Jews either imprisoned, converted, expelled, or burned.

1240 C.E. France Talmud Confiscated

1240 C.E. England Book Burning

1240 C.E. Spain Forced Conversion

1242 C.E. Paris Talmud Burned

1244 C.E. Oxford Mob Attacks

1255 C.E. England Blood libel in Lincoln results in the burning / torture of many Jews & public hangings.

1261 C.E. Canterbury Mob Attacks

1262 C.E. London Mob Attacks

1264 C.E. London Mob Attacks

1264 C.E. Germany Council of Vienna declares that all Jews must wear a "pointed dunce cap." Thousands murdered.

1267 C.E. Vienna Jews Forced to Wear Horned Hats

1270 C.E. Weissenberg, Magdeburg, Arnstadt, Coblenz, Singzig, and Erfurt Jews Burned Alive

1270 C.E. England The libel of the "counterfeit coins" - all Jewish men, women and children in England imprisoned. Hundreds are hung.

1276 C.E. Bavaria Expulsion

1278 C.E. Genoa (Spain) Mob Attacks

1279 C.E. Hungary & Poland The Council of Offon denies Jews the right to all civic positions. The Jews of Hungary & Poland are forced to wear the "red badge of shame."

1283 C.E. Mayence & Bacharach Mob Attacks

1285 C.E. Munich Jews Burned Alive

1290 C.E. England King Edward I issues an edict banishing all Jews from England. Many drowned.

1291 C.E. France The Jewish refugees from England are promptly expelled from France.

1292 C.E. Italy Forced conversions & expulsion of the Italian Jewish community.

1298 C.E. Germany The libel of the "Desecrated Host" is perpetrated against the Jews of Germany. Approximately 150 Jewish communities undergo forced conversion.

1298 C.E. Franconia, Bavaria & Austria Reindfel's Decree is propagated against the Jews of Franconia and Bavarai. Riots against these Jewish communities, as well as those in Austria, result in the massacre of 100,000 Jews over a six-month period.

1306 C.E. France Expulsion

1308 C.E. Strasbourg Jews Burned Alive

1320 C.E. Toulouse & Perpigon 120 Communities Massacred & Talmud Burned

1321 C.E. Teruel Public Executions

1328 C.E. Estella 5,000 Jews Slaughtered

1348 C.E. France & Spain Jews Burned Alive

1348 C.E. Switzerland Expulsion

1349 C.E. Worms, Strasbourg, Oppenheim, Mayence, Erfurt, Bavaria & Swabia Jews Burned Alive

1349 C.E. Heilbronn (Germany) Expulsion

1349 C.E. Hungary Expulsion

1354 C.E. Castile (Spain) 12,000 Jews Slaughtered

1368 C.E. Toledo 8,000 Jews Slaughtered

1370 C.E. Majorca., Penignon & Barcelona Mob Attack

1377 C.E. Huesca (Spain) Jews Burned Alive

1380 C.E. Paris Mob Attack

1384 C.E. Nordlingen Mass Murder

1388 C.E. Strasbourg Expulsion

1389 C.E. Prague Mass Slaughter & Book Burning

1391 C.E. Castille, Toledo, Madrid, Seville, Cordova, Cuenca & Barcelona Forced Conversions & Mass Murder

1394 C.E. Germany Expulsion

1394 C.E. France Expulsion

1399 C.E. Posen (Poland) Jews Burned Alive

1400 C.E. Prague Stake Burnings

1407 C.E. Cracow Mob Attack

1415 C.E. Rome Talmud Confiscated

1422 C.E. Austria Jews Burned Alive

1422 C.E. Austria Expulsion

1424 C.E. Fribourg & Zurich Expulsion

1426 C.E. Cologne Expulsion

1431 C.E. Southern Germany Jews Burned Alive

1432 C.E. Savory Expulsion

1438 C.E. Mainz Expulsion

1439 C.E. Augsburg Expulsion

1449 C.E. Toledo Public Torture &. Burnings

1456 C.E. Bavaria Expulsion

1453 C.E. Franconia Expulsion

1453 C.E. Breslau Expulsion

1454 C.E. Wurzburg Expulsion

1463 C.E. Cracow Mob Attack

1473 C.E. Andalusia Mob Attack

1480 C.E. Venice Jews Burned Alive

1481 C.E. Seville Stake Burnings

1484 C.E. Cuidad Real, Guadalupe, Saragossa & Teruel Jews Burned Alive

1485 C.E. Vincenza (Italy) Expulsion

1486 C.E. Toledo Jews Burned Alive

1488 C.E. Toledo Stake Burnings

1490 C.E. Toledo Public Executions

1491 C.E. Astorga Public Torture & Execution

1492 C.E. Spain Expulsion

1495 C.E. Lithuania Expulsion

1497 C.E. Portugal Expulsion

1499 C.E. Germany Expulsion

1506 C.E. Lisbon Mob Attack

1510 C.E. Berlin Public Torture & Execution

1514 C.E. Strasbourg Expulsion

1519 C.E. Regensburg Expulsion

1539 C.E. Cracow & Portugal Stake Burnings

1540 C.E. Naples Expulsion

1542 C.E. Bohemia Expulsion

1550 C.E. Genoa Expulsion

1551 C.E. Bavaria Expulsion

1555 C.E. Pesaro Expulsion

1556 C.E. Sokhachev (Poland) Public Torture & Execution

1559 C.E. Austria Expulsion

1561 C.E. Prague Expulsion

1567 C.E. Wurzburg Expulsion

1569 C.E. Papal States Expulsion

1571 C.E. Brandenburg Expulsion

1582 C.E. Netherlands Expulsion

1593 C.E. Brunswick Expulsion

1597 C.E. Cremona, Pavia & Lodi Expulsion

1614 C.E. Frankfort Expulsion

1615 C.E. Worms Expulsion

1619 C.E. Kiev Expulsion

1635 C.E. Vilna Mob Attack

1637 C.E. Cracow Public Torture & Execution

1647 C.E. Lisbon Jews Burned Alive

1648 C.E. Poland 1/3 of Jewry Slaughtered

1649 C.E. Ukraine Expulsion

1649 C.E. Hamburg Expulsion

1652 C.E. Lisbon Stake Burnings

1654 C.E. Little Russia Expulsion

1656 C.E. Lithuania Expulsion

1660 C.E. Seville Jews Burned Alive

1663 C.E Cracow Public Torture &. Execution

1664 C.E. Lemberg Mob Attack

1669 C.E. Oran (North Africa) Expulsion

1670 C.E. Vienna Expulsion

1671 C.E. Minsk Mob Attacks

1681 C.E. Vilna Mob Attacks

1682 C.E. Cracow Mob Attacks

1687 C.E. Posen Mob Attacks

1712 C.E. Sandomir Expulsion

1727 C.E. Russia Expulsion

1738 C.E. Wurtemburg Expulsion

1740 C.E. Liule Russia Expulsion

1744 C.E Bohemia Expulsion

1744 C.E. Livonia Expulsion

1745 C.E. Moravia Expulsion

1753 C.E. Kovad (Lithuania) Expulsion

1757 C.E. Kamenetz Talmud Burning

1761 C.E. Bordeaux Expulsion

1768 C.E. Kiev 3,000 Jews Slaughtered

1772 C.E. Russia Expulsion

1775 C.E. Warsaw Expulsion

1789 C.E. Alsace Expulsion

1801 C.E. Bucharest Mob Attack

1804 C.E. Russian Villages Expulsion

1808 C.E. Russian Countryside Expulsion

1815 C.E. Lubeck & Bremen Expulsion

1820 C.E. Bremes Expulsion

1843 C.E. Austria & Prussia Expulsion

1850 C.E. New York City 500 People, Led by Police, Attacked & Wrecked Jewish Synagogue

1862 C.E. Area under General Grant's Jurisdiction in the United States Expulsion

1866 C.E Galatz (Romania) Expulsion

1871 C.E. Odena Mob Attack

1887 C.E. Slovakia Mob Attacks

1897 C.E. Kantakuzenka (Russia) Mob Attacks

1898 C.E. Rennes (France) Mob Attack

1899 C.E. Nicholayev Mob Attack

1900 C.E. Konitz (Prussia) Mob Attack

1902 C.E. Poland Widespread Pogroms

1904 C.E. Manchuria, Kiev & Volhynia Widespread Pogroms

1905 C.E. Zhitomir (Yolhynia) Mob Attacks

1919 C.E Bavaria Expulsion

1915 C.E. Georgia (U.S.A.) Leo Frank Lynched

1919 C.E. Prague Wide Spread Pogroms

1920 C.E. Munich & Breslau Mob Attacks

1922 C.E. Boston, MA Lawrence Lowell, President of Harvard, calls for Quota Restrictions on Jewish Admission

1926 C.E. Uzbekistan Pogrom

1928 C.E. Hungary Widespread Anti-Semitic Riots on University Campuses

1929 C.E. Lemberg (Poland) Mob Attacks

1930 C.E. Berlin Mob Attack

1933 C.E. Bucharest Mob Attacks

1938-45 C.E. Europe Holocaust

Jewish persecution source: 
P.E. Grosser & E.G. Halperin, Anti-Semitism: Causes and Effects, 
New York: Philosophical Library, 1978


----------



## Guest

Why dont people like Jews? I dont get it?


----------



## Dawgz

DannyBoy17 said:


> Why dont people like Jews? I dont get it?


id rather not say


----------



## Fargo

Dawgz said:


> Why dont people like Jews? I dont get it?


id rather not say
[/quote]

No, why don't you say? There must be a reason for the list I posted above. Danny needs to hear it.


----------



## nismo driver

so who was teh genius that thought giving them a home land surrounded by arabs that hate them would change history ?

well i guess there not getting the boot anymore but does that history make it ok for them to shed blood now?


----------



## r1dermon

anyone see that skit on last comic standing?

"i dont get why people dont like jews...i mean, you ask someone, hey man, why dont you like the jews? and they reply with, "because they like money"...(laughter)...so whats up with that...you go into work to pickup your paycheck and they're like, here, here's your money, to which you reply, nooo, i dont want that, that stuffs for jewwwwws!!! you can pay me in FIREWORKS!!!"

hahaha...that sh*t was f*cking funny...you prolly had to be there tho...


----------



## Guest

Dawgz said:


> Why dont people like Jews? I dont get it?


id rather not say
[/quote]

I know people say they are cheap...my boss is Jewish, and has paid me minimum wage for all 7 months Ive been employed, despite working full time hours and doing service calls...but still, I just banged his daughter and felt we were even







jokes.

Really tho, why?


----------



## Fargo

nismo driver said:


> so who was teh genius that thought giving them a home land surrounded by arabs that hate them would change history ?
> 
> well i guess there not getting the boot anymore but does that history make it ok for them to shed blood now?


No, it gives them a reason to fight back for once in their history. A lot of good appeasement ever did for them.


----------



## Guest

nismo driver said:


> so who was teh genius that thought giving them a home land surrounded by arabs that hate them would change history ?
> 
> well i guess there not getting the boot anymore but does that history make it ok for them to shed blood now?


Dick Cheney would definitely shoot them in the face.


----------



## r1dermon

DannyBoy17 said:


> Why dont people like Jews? I dont get it?


id rather not say
[/quote]

I know people say they are cheap...my boss is Jewish, and has paid me minimum wage for all 7 months Ive been employed, despite working full time hours and doing service calls...but still, I just banged his daughter and felt we were even







jokes.

Really tho, why?
[/quote]

the only people who deserve a wage are people who make the company they work for, dependant on their skills. as in, someone they just hire off the street will not be able to perform as well as you can perform...just because you've been working somewhere for 7 months or whatever does not warrant a raise...and most places give yearly "reviews", which will qualify you for a raise, and ultimately determine your raise amount...


----------



## Guest

Are you Jewish Fargo? I dont know if thats something thats taboo to ask, I dont really care or understand why so I'll ask anyway.

And is someone goin to explain this sh*t to me


----------



## nismo driver

cause tehy always complain about getting there asses handed to them?

because they always have to haggle the price o feverything?

there shitty tippers?

the othodox ones stink and claim there homes as a place of whoreship so they dont pay taxes and contribute to society?

because they throw rocks at cars on saturday?

there arrogant?

they get more holidays tehn any other religon and therefore get m,ore days off from school or work but demand to get good grades and hihg wages?

i know i would rather live in a jewish community then a black one and tehy make some great begals..


----------



## Fargo

DannyBoy17 said:


> cause tehy always complain about getting there asses handed to them?
> 
> because they always have to haggle the price o feverything?
> 
> there shitty tippers?
> 
> the othodox ones stink and claim there homes as a place of whoreship so they dont pay taxes and contribute to society?
> 
> because they throw rocks at cars on saturday?
> 
> there arrogant?
> 
> they get more holidays tehn any other religon and therefore get m,ore days off from school or work but demand to get good grades and hihg wages?
> 
> i know i would rather live in a jewish community then a black one and tehy make some great begals..










You can't be serious?


----------



## r1dermon

yeah...and they have funny words for stuff...like barmitzfah...hahaha...hell, their language is named yiddish, and they wear those silly little hats and have huge beards n stuff...oh man...jews are funny...


----------



## nismo driver

Fargo said:


> cause tehy always complain about getting there asses handed to them?
> 
> because they always have to haggle the price o feverything?
> 
> there shitty tippers?
> 
> the othodox ones stink and claim there homes as a place of whoreship so they dont pay taxes and contribute to society?
> 
> because they throw rocks at cars on saturday?
> 
> there arrogant?
> 
> they get more holidays tehn any other religon and therefore get m,ore days off from school or work but demand to get good grades and hihg wages?
> 
> i know i would rather live in a jewish community then a black one and tehy make some great begals..










You can't be serious?
[/quote]

dude the best bagel shops are run by jews..

i dont go around hating on jews, im not a nazi or any of that sh*t im just an opinionated douch and when peopel do sh*t i dont like then it pisses me off and when its a trend amongst a large group of people then you tend generlize things..

the biggest thing is that i really think religon is down fall of society, the belife of fairtales to point of killing people over then is rediculous.. jews christians, muslums all of the ones that take it to an extreme level like islamic extreist or jews that feel they are supposed to be in the home land and as part of that perpetuate war for the last 40 years.. of course the arabs are just as guilty of fighting there as well but its all about religon so for that part the jews conviction to there belifes entitle them to kill arabs doesnt make them any better then the islamic extremist that kill the jews..


----------



## smallmouth

I cant believe someone on here said Iranians aren't Muslims there Persians that's friggen brilliant. Persia is a dead ancient culture Iran is dominated by the Muslim religion.


----------



## ChilDawg

smallmouth said:


> I cant believe someone on here said Iranians aren't Muslims there Persians that's friggen brilliant. Persia is a dead ancient culture Iran is dominated by the Muslim religion.


You know what's ironic about this? You called diddye out for calling Iranians Persians not Muslims, but the quote was that they're not Arabs but Persians (or something to that effect)...so either you equate all Arabs with Muslims or misread the quote...but either way, you're actually wrong and they're right...ethnically speaking, a majority of Iranians are of Persian, not Arabic, descent.


----------



## Jewelz

DannyBoy17 said:


> Why dont people like Jews? I dont get it?


ignorance and jealousy, mainly


----------



## Dawgz

Ron Mexico said:


> Why dont people like Jews? I dont get it?


ignorance and jealousy, mainly
[/quote]

jealousy? seriously? come on.


----------



## Jewelz

Dawgz said:


> Why dont people like Jews? I dont get it?


ignorance and jealousy, mainly
[/quote]

jealousy? seriously? come on.
[/quote]

Yeah, I think they're the same reason people don't like Indians. Well, that and the smell of their cooking...


----------



## diddye

smallmouth said:


> I cant believe someone on here said Iranians aren't Muslims there Persians that's friggen brilliant. Persia is a dead ancient culture Iran is dominated by the Muslim religion.


I wont hold it against you as its something i've recently learned

"Iran, a mainly Shi'ite Muslim country that is heir to thousands of years of Persian culture, has long been a rival of the majority-Sunni Arab world. But since Shi'ite clerics overthrew the Shah in 1979 and established Islamic rule, Iran has also sought to export its revolution by supporting Arab Islamist militant groups like Hezbollah and the newly elected Palestinian ruling party, Hamas."

http://www.boston.com/news/world/middleeas...zbollah/?page=2


----------



## jaejae

Guys, I have been reading through the thread and I thought another perspective might be a good idea. So if you have time, read the link below. The author is Edward Said, some of you may have heard of him. In anycase it worth a read a bit of contemplation.

http://weekly.ahram.org.eg/2001/547/op2.htm

Jay


----------



## smallmouth

Someone said:


> I cant believe someone on here said Iranians aren't Muslims there Persians that's friggen brilliant. Persia is a dead ancient culture Iran is dominated by the Muslim religion.


You know what's ironic about this? You called diddye out for calling Iranians Persians not Muslims, but the quote was that they're not Arabs but Persians (or something to that effect)...so either you equate all Arabs with Muslims or misread the quote...but either way, you're actually wrong and they're right...ethnically speaking, a majority of Iranians are of Persian, not Arabic, descent.
[/quote]

If I did miss read it I apologies but doesn't even matter what the hell does a Iran's Persian decent have to do with a holy war there Muslims. I was trying to make the point that Iranians are mostly Muslims. This war has nothing to do with anything except Muslims and Jew's. That has been what it has been about for thousands of years.

I never said Iran wasnt of persian decent anyway.


----------



## diddye

smallmouth said:


> Guys, I have been reading through the thread and I thought another perspective might be a good idea. So if you have time, read the link below. The author is Edward Said, some of you may have heard of him. In anycase it worth a read a bit of contemplation.
> 
> http://weekly.ahram.org.eg/2001/547/op2.htm
> 
> Jay


This commentary didn't disclose boths sides. For example:

"they(Palestinians) cannot travel from one place to the next; they must endure long lines at Israeli checkpoints that detain and humiliate the elderly, the sick, the student, and the cleric for hours on end; 150,000 of their olive and citrus trees have been punitively uprooted; 2,000 of their houses demolished; acres of their land either destroyed or expropriated for military settlement purposes."

All of those measures are taken to limit suicide bombings. The sick, elderly, young can all aid bombers or be bombers. The citrus and olive trees were uprooted because the palestinians were using the orchards for launching attacks. Houses of terrorists were demolished(not all but their main purpose) to discourage further attacks-as for how effective who knows. Also, that article is from 2001 and israel has since unilaterally withdrawn from many settlements.


----------



## smallmouth

Who cares if Iran has a persian decent it dosnt change anything they hate Isreal. It doesn't matter Its comes down to Muslims and Jew's. The inner religious wars are a totally different story.


----------



## ChilDawg

It does change things in terms of whose back they have. They may not feel like they are kindred spirits with Arabic Muslims and might sit out a fight with Israel because of that feeling. Sure, they hate Israel, but if they're not ready for a fight and they're not really brethren with those in the fight, they might not get directly involved...


----------



## diddye

ChilDawg said:


> It does change things in terms of whose back they have. They may not feel like they are kindred spirits with Arabic Muslims and might sit out a fight with Israel because of that feeling. Sure, they hate Israel, but if they're not ready for a fight and they're not really brethren with those in the fight, they might not get directly involved...


Bingo


----------



## smallmouth

ChilDawg said:


> It does change things in terms of whose back they have. They may not feel like they are kindred spirits with Arabic Muslims and might sit out a fight with Israel because of that feeling. Sure, they hate Israel, but if they're not ready for a fight and they're not really brethren with those in the fight, they might not get directly involved...


Whos back they have? WOW. Good lord it doesn't change anything except they try to screw each other. The only thing stopping muslim nations from attacking Isreal is the US and the Brits.

Not a damn different decent. Persia has nothing to do with it people.


----------



## Fargo

jaejae said:


> Guys, I have been reading through the thread and I thought another perspective might be a good idea. So if you have time, read the link below. The author is Edward Said, some of you may have heard of him. In anycase it worth a read a bit of contemplation.
> 
> http://weekly.ahram.org.eg/2001/547/op2.htm
> 
> Jay





> The appallingly unbroken history of Israel's 34-year-old military occupation (the second longest in modern history) of illegally conquered Palestinian land has been obliterated from public memory nearly everywhere, as has been the destruction of Palestinian society in 1948 and the expulsion of 68 per cent of its native people, of whom 4.5 million remain refugees today.


Where were the Palestinians before the West Bank and Gaza? Where were they before Lebanon? Who expelled them from Jordan? I've already linked the boundaries for the 1948 partition, as well as the 1922 revised British mandate that established 77% of the land in TransJordan.

Jay, I honestly agree with you that the Palestinians are living in an absolutely deplorable situation. But Israel did not create this situation, as much as the historical revisionists would like us to believe. It was the Palestinians' own Arab neighbors that advised them to leave in 1948, and then refused to help them afterwards. Now Israel has been stuck with the refugee situation that never would have existed had the original partition, and more ideally the original British Mandate, been 
adhered to. Is Israel handling the situation correctly? No, but what the hell should they do given that they've been forced to deal with a displaced people whose leaders seek their destruction? It's really too bad the Jews couldn't have been given one of the 48 states.


----------



## jaejae

diddye said:


> Guys, I have been reading through the thread and I thought another perspective might be a good idea. So if you have time, read the link below. The author is Edward Said, some of you may have heard of him. In anycase it worth a read a bit of contemplation.
> 
> http://weekly.ahram.org.eg/2001/547/op2.htm
> 
> Jay


This commentary didn't disclose boths sides. For example:

"they(Palestinians) cannot travel from one place to the next; they must endure long lines at Israeli checkpoints that detain and humiliate the elderly, the sick, the student, and the cleric for hours on end; 150,000 of their olive and citrus trees have been punitively uprooted; 2,000 of their houses demolished; acres of their land either destroyed or expropriated for military settlement purposes."

All of those measures are taken to limit suicide bombings. The sick, elderly, young can all aid bombers or be bombers. The citrus and olive trees were uprooted because the palestinians were using the orchards for launching attacks. Houses of terrorists were demolished(not all but their main purpose) to discourage further attacks-as for how effective who knows. Also, that article is from 2001 and israel has since unilaterally withdrawn from many settlements.
[/quote]

diddye, the same one sided argument that you say I spew can also be said for your take on the use of the elderly or children for suicide bombs or the uprooting of trees and the demolishing of homes because of a potential for threat.

Surely this view you have posited would be from the perspective of the Israeli Defence Force or in your case the supporters of the Bush administration. You cannot look at the bulldozer destroying a house, a neighbourhood, the same way a palestinian can. Maybe if the shoe was on the other foot???

Can you really condone collective punishment, especially such brutal force against a weak, supressed, undermined, controlled people? Have you ever considered that all the years of occupation has created a breeding ground, fueling the hate, causing people to strap on explosives to their own bodies in an incredibly desperate attempt to fight the "oppressor". Isn't it tragic..just a little???

Jay


----------



## jaejae

Fargo said:


> Guys, I have been reading through the thread and I thought another perspective might be a good idea. So if you have time, read the link below. The author is Edward Said, some of you may have heard of him. In anycase it worth a read a bit of contemplation.
> 
> http://weekly.ahram.org.eg/2001/547/op2.htm
> 
> Jay





> The appallingly unbroken history of Israel's 34-year-old military occupation (the second longest in modern history) of illegally conquered Palestinian land has been obliterated from public memory nearly everywhere, as has been the destruction of Palestinian society in 1948 and the expulsion of 68 per cent of its native people, of whom 4.5 million remain refugees today.


Where were the Palestinians before the West Bank and Gaza? Where were they before Lebanon? Who expelled them from Jordan? I've already linked the boundaries for the 1948 partition, as well as the 1922 revised British mandate that established 77% of the land in TransJordan.

Jay, I honestly agree with you that the Palestinians are living in an absolutely deplorable situation. But Israel did not create this situation, as much as the historical revisionists would like us to believe. It was the Palestinians' own Arab neighbors that advised them to leave in 1948, and then refused to help them afterwards. Now Israel has been stuck with the refugee situation that never would have existed had the original partition, and more ideally the original British Mandate, been 
adhered to. Is Israel handling the situation correctly? No, but what the hell should they do given that they've been forced to deal with a displaced people whose leaders seek their destruction? It's really too bad the Jews couldn't have been given one of the 48 states.
[/quote]

"Israel did not create this situation"

You cannot deny however that they have exacerbated the situation and handled it in a deplorable way.


----------



## Someone

I'm shock... You are kids all of you!? What these stigmas and stereotypes about jews? drop jews! even about muslims, christians and even buddhist. Yoy guys need to forget these stupids stigmas or.. it's seems that not all of you grow up! 
It's just cause to racism, and I shame.. I don't talk from point of view of jew, but from point of view for a Human Being.
Shame you all about this racism... That is way you behave in USA to afro-americans?! Shame! Believe me, there is a afro-americans which more intelligent from a American or Israeli or Russian, and have a good heart, and when you the american hurt him because he "black" and after day the in the "Time" in NY you can see a report about a people which murder by a afro-american... so I understand why, and actually, me to murder this people that he divide people because color of skin.

It's just show that the racialism in the world thriving, when people still classify other people because a stupid stigmas.


----------



## jaejae

Someone said:


> I'm shock... You are kids all of you!? What these stigmas and stereotypes about jews? drop jews! even about muslims, christians and even buddhist. Yoy guys need to forget these stupids stigmas or.. it's seems that not all of you grow up!
> It's just cause to racism, and I shame.. I don't talk from point of view of jew, but from point of view for a Human Being.
> Shame you all about this racism... That is way you behave in USA to *******?! Shame! Believe me, there is a ******* which more intelligent from a American or Israeli or Russian, and have a good heart, and when you the american hurt him because he "black" and after day the in the "Time" in NY you can see a report about a people which murder by a #REMOVED#.. so I understand why, and actually, me to murder this people that he divide people because color of skin.
> 
> It's just show that the racialism in the world thriving, when people still classify other people because a stupid stigmas.


Someone...I never used any racist slurs at all. Frankly I am dead set against racism, homophobia or prejudice of any sort. The person who I most respect and honour in this world is Nelson Mandela. Now if you can show me a better example of a truly remarkable human being who advocates tolerance and respect for all humanity then please do so. It will certainly not be Bush or Olmert....


----------



## Someone

Sorry, I don't mean to you specifically, only to those racists with the prejudice and stereotypes... when I said "all of you" i don't mean to all of you in all meaning of the word :]

sorry if you hurt somehow

p.s
Olmert he's not a saint, also bush...


----------



## jaejae

Someone said:


> Sorry, I don't mean to you specifically, only to those racists with the prejudice and stereotypes... when I said "all of you" i don't mean to all of you in all meaning of the word :]
> 
> sorry if you hurt somehow
> 
> p.s
> Olmert he's not a saint, also bush...


Thanks for clearing that up. I also have no time for Anti Semitism either so at least over these points we agree....


----------



## joey'd

Fargo said:


> I'm shock... You are kids all of you!? What these stigmas and stereotypes about jews? drop jews! even about muslims, christians and even buddhist. Yoy guys need to forget these stupids stigmas or.. it's seems that not all of you grow up!
> It's just cause to racism, and I shame.. I don't talk from point of view of jew, but from point of view for a Human Being.
> Shame you all about this racism... That is way you behave in USA to *******?! Shame! Believe me, there is a ******* which more intelligent from a American or Israeli or Russian, and have a good heart, and when you the american hurt him because he "black" and after day the in the "Time" in NY you can see a report about a people which murder by a #REMOVED#.. so I understand why, and actually, me to murder this people that he divide people because color of skin.
> 
> It's just show that the racialism in the world thriving, when people still classify other people because a stupid stigmas.


nobody here i find is racist, just sick of one group moaning about thier plight to get by in the world when every culture has thier struggles, and when you factor in the current situation....... its really not so bad for the jews ya know, besides they have the US to back them on everything even though they did attack a US transport ship during the 6 day war and both sides deny deny deny, very shady situation between the US and isreal, definite terrorism plots there i would say
betae avon


----------



## Someone

joey said:


> I'm shock... You are kids all of you!? What these stigmas and stereotypes about jews? drop jews! even about muslims, christians and even buddhist. Yoy guys need to forget these stupids stigmas or.. it's seems that not all of you grow up!
> It's just cause to racism, and I shame.. I don't talk from point of view of jew, but from point of view for a Human Being.
> Shame you all about this racism... That is way you behave in USA to *******?! Shame! Believe me, there is a ******* which more intelligent from a American or Israeli or Russian, and have a good heart, and when you the american hurt him because he "black" and after day the in the "Time" in NY you can see a report about a people which murder by a #REMOVED#.. so I understand why, and actually, me to murder this people that he divide people because color of skin.
> 
> It's just show that the racialism in the world thriving, when people still classify other people because a stupid stigmas.


nobody here i find is racist, just sick of one group moaning about thier plight to get by in the world when every culture has thier struggles, and when you factor in the current situation....... its really not so bad for the jews ya know, besides they have the US to back them on everything even though they did attack a US transport ship during the 6 day war and both sides deny deny deny, very shady situation between the US and isreal, definite terrorism plots there i would say
betae avon
[/quote]
haha, before a 30 minutes i finish my lunch :nod:


----------



## Fargo

Someone said:


> Guys, I have been reading through the thread and I thought another perspective might be a good idea. So if you have time, read the link below. The author is Edward Said, some of you may have heard of him. In anycase it worth a read a bit of contemplation.
> 
> http://weekly.ahram.org.eg/2001/547/op2.htm
> 
> Jay





> The appallingly unbroken history of Israel's 34-year-old military occupation (the second longest in modern history) of illegally conquered Palestinian land has been obliterated from public memory nearly everywhere, as has been the destruction of Palestinian society in 1948 and the expulsion of 68 per cent of its native people, of whom 4.5 million remain refugees today.


Where were the Palestinians before the West Bank and Gaza? Where were they before Lebanon? Who expelled them from Jordan? I've already linked the boundaries for the 1948 partition, as well as the 1922 revised British mandate that established 77% of the land in TransJordan.

Jay, I honestly agree with you that the Palestinians are living in an absolutely deplorable situation. But Israel did not create this situation, as much as the historical revisionists would like us to believe. It was the Palestinians' own Arab neighbors that advised them to leave in 1948, and then refused to help them afterwards. Now Israel has been stuck with the refugee situation that never would have existed had the original partition, and more ideally the original British Mandate, been 
adhered to. Is Israel handling the situation correctly? No, but what the hell should they do given that they've been forced to deal with a displaced people whose leaders seek their destruction? It's really too bad the Jews couldn't have been given one of the 48 states.
[/quote]
*thats quite the pipe dream your living there buddy keep it up if that makes you sleep better at night*

[/quote]

You obviosuly don't read very well. Most of what I've claimed on this thread I've backed up with documentation. Everything you've said you've backed up with ignorance.


----------



## Someone

my mistake...its seems that me racism


----------



## Jewelz

Someone, here is a better map:


----------



## Guest

Eugene, that map is kinda funny and intimidating at the same time.


----------



## Jewelz

Here is a good article about the nature of "Palestinians" and their quest for "homeland"

http://www.factsandlogic.org/ad_91.html


----------



## Fargo

Ron Mexico said:


> Someone, here is a better map:


End Jewish Imperialsim *NOW!*


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

Someone said:


> I'm shock... You are kids all of you!? What these stigmas and stereotypes about jews? drop jews! even about muslims, christians and even buddhist. Yoy guys need to forget these stupids stigmas or.. it's seems that not all of you grow up!
> It's just cause to racism, and I shame.. I don't talk from point of view of jew, but from point of view for a Human Being.
> Shame you all about this racism... That is way you behave in USA to afro-americans?! Shame! Believe me, there is a afro-americans which more intelligent from a American or Israeli or Russian, and have a good heart, and when you the american hurt him because he "black" and after day the in the "Time" in NY you can see a report about a people which murder by a afro-american... so I understand why, and actually, me to murder this people that he divide people because color of skin.
> 
> It's just show that the racialism in the world thriving, when people still classify other people because a stupid stigmas.


It seems the only racism here are your posts. It seems to me that you feel that your "race" is better than others. That would be racism...
I could be wrong...


----------



## Ex0dus

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Riiiight, do you have a link for that? I would Imagine the 3rd largest oil supplier is pretty high up there...


In reality, Iran is sitting on the LARGEST oil reserve known in the entire world. They dont have the infrastreucture to produce enough oil for themselves let alone for export.

I just wanted to add:

Fargo I have agreed with you a few times on sporatic posts here and there... never have I agreed with you throughout an entire thread :laugh:


----------



## nismo driver

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> I'm shock... You are kids all of you!? What these stigmas and stereotypes about jews? drop jews! even about muslims, christians and even buddhist. Yoy guys need to forget these stupids stigmas or.. it's seems that not all of you grow up!
> It's just cause to racism, and I shame.. I don't talk from point of view of jew, but from point of view for a Human Being.
> Shame you all about this racism... That is way you behave in USA to afro-americans?! Shame! Believe me, there is a afro-americans which more intelligent from a American or Israeli or Russian, and have a good heart, and when you the american hurt him because he "black" and after day the in the "Time" in NY you can see a report about a people which murder by a afro-american... so I understand why, and actually, me to murder this people that he divide people because color of skin.
> 
> It's just show that the racialism in the world thriving, when people still classify other people because a stupid stigmas.


It seems the only racism here are your posts. It seems to me that you feel that your "race" is better than others. That would be racism...
I could be wrong...
[/quote]

this seems to be the general attitude over there though just as there lives are worht many many more of the enemy... two soldiers kidnapped hundreds of lebonese killed and billions in infrastructure damage.. plus a few un observerse for good measure.. "ohh but they have launched missles at us", yes yes hundreds of missles that have resulted in maybe a dozen deaths boo hoo.. more people die in gang violence and car accidents in america in one day than isralies died to start this current conflict but theres no war against cars..

two soldiers kidnapped and all of this sh*t, we have ahd more us soldiers killed in one day then isreal has lost in 12 but we are using artillery into bagdad or dropping bombs every where.. stragic raids observation many many many more subtle actions to counter the attacks..

one POS isralie soldier breaks a nail and three palastinians have to die..


----------



## Fargo

Ex0dus said:


> I just wanted to add:
> 
> Fargo I have agreed with you a few times on sporatic posts here and there... never have I agreed with you throughout an entire thread :laugh:


Right, so let's disagree again while we still have the chance. Is is not clear now that going into Iraq was a blunder? As it has empowered Iran with Saddaam gone, and the chance of a greater Shiite Iran/Iraq looms on the horizen. Am I nearsighted to think this way? Although recent events in the news show that the SUnnis and Shiites of Iraq have the possibility of calling a truce and uniting over one fundamental issue : Their hatred of Israel. Supposedly America went into Iraq with a "Zionist Agenda." So much for spreading Western Democracy in the Islamic world

Iraq

Warring factions unite to support Lebanese 
U.S. backing of Israel increases animosity

By Borzou Daragahi
Los Angeles Times

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
July 24. 2006 8:00AM

Though embroiled in a bloody war over the future shape and identity of their country, Iraq's Sunni Arabs, Shiites, Kurds and even Christians have unified in condemning Israel in the face of its fight in Lebanon with the Hezbollah militia.

Condemnation of Israel's actions in Lebanon and the U.S. as Israel's backer have emerged as rare bridge issues, cutting across political, ethnic and religious lines.

Demonstrators loyal to radical Shiite cleric Muqtada al-Sadr marched through Najaf yesterday evening in support of Hezbollah leader Hassan Nasrallah, chanting "Death to America" and "Death to Israel."

Across the city, moderate clerics loyal to Grand Ayatollah Ali al-Sistani issued a statement urging support for the Islamist militia in Lebanon and condemning the U.S. and Israel.

"The enemy is the same," said a statement issued by the Hawza, the network of seminaries in Najaf. "Their aim is to enslave and humiliate us. What's happening today in Lebanon is part of a bigger scheme to crush the blessed (Islamic) nation."

Vice-president Tareq Hashemi, a Sunni Arab, expressed his "extreme concern over the Zionist aggression against" the Lebanese as well as Palestinians. 
"Iraq's stance has been known through history and the issue of supporting Arabs and Muslims has never changed," a statement said.

There were signs that the unconditional U.S. support for Israel's offensive following Hezbollah's cross-border raid that resulted in the capture of two Israeli soldiers and the death of eight others was ratcheting up anti-American sentiments.

In a rambling discussion with journalists, the Sunni Islamist speaker of Iraq's parliament, Mahmoud Mashadani, continued his frequent criticism of Israel and the United States.

Saying that America seeks to control oil fields in southern Iraq, Mashadani added, "America didn't come to the country for our sake. America came with a pure Zionist agenda."

The Shiite-run Furat satellite television channel launched a nationwide initiative to raise funds for Lebanon humanitarian and reconstruction efforts. The channel has been flooded with pledges, with Iraqis living abroad also calling in to donate.

"The donors are coming from all sects," said Ahmad Kadhim, a spokesman for the station. "Shiites, Sunnis and even Christians."

Many of Iraq's Shiite leaders share Hezbollah's Shiite Islamist ideology as well as a history of political and clerical activism against the Middle East's secular governments.

Meanwhile, President Jalal Talabani, a secular pro-U.S. Kurd, pledged to donate 100 million Iraqi dinars (about $67,000) of his personal wealth to help rebuild Lebanon and called upon Iraqi Prime Minister Nouri al-Maliki to "demand the international community to work on an immediate cease-fire."

Al-Maliki and a delegation of Iraqi cabinet officials and lawmakers arrived in London yesterday, en route to a meeting with President Bush and other U.S. officials in Washington tomorrow.

------ End of article

By BORZOU DARAGAHI

Los Angeles Times


----------



## ChilDawg

So they have no right to react? Bullshit. If Canada or Mexico were to launch even one missile at us, you know you'd be upset if we didn't try to destroy their entire weapons cache.

Plus, the Israelis are trying their darnedest not to kill civilians in Lebanon. There's just the unfortunate fact that destroying Hezbollah (a terrorist organization) means that some of the infrastructure of Lebanon (a country which Hezbollah partially rules) will be destroyed.


----------



## Guest

Inspired by Silence's Stallone thread.


----------



## diddye

to people crying about disporportunate force:

You ever think that the reason more lebanese people die may be b/c israeli's have sirens. When that happens the WHOLE CITY goes in underground bunkers? Its not their fault they're smarter and better prepared then their neighbors. Also, hezbollah hides in civilian homes. They dont give a rats ass about their lives and you know it. The more lebanese people die, the better to gain public support....which in your cases worked. You guys fell in their hands.


----------



## Dawgz

diddye said:


> to people crying about disporportunate force:
> 
> You ever think that the reason more lebanese people die may be b/c israeli's have sirens. When that happens the WHOLE CITY goes in underground bunkers? Its not their fault they're smarter and better prepared then their neighbors. Also, hezbollah hides in civilian homes. They dont give a rats ass about their lives and you know it. The more lebanese people die, the better to gain public support....which in your cases worked. You guys fell in their hands.


im sorry but that is not the case.


----------



## diddye

then please give another perspective


----------



## Someone

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> I'm shock... You are kids all of you!? What these stigmas and stereotypes about jews? drop jews! even about muslims, christians and even buddhist. Yoy guys need to forget these stupids stigmas or.. it's seems that not all of you grow up!
> It's just cause to racism, and I shame.. I don't talk from point of view of jew, but from point of view for a Human Being.
> Shame you all about this racism... That is way you behave in USA to afro-americans?! Shame! Believe me, there is a afro-americans which more intelligent from a American or Israeli or Russian, and have a good heart, and when you the american hurt him because he "black" and after day the in the "Time" in NY you can see a report about a people which murder by a afro-american... so I understand why, and actually, me to murder this people that he divide people because color of skin.
> 
> It's just show that the racialism in the world thriving, when people still classify other people because a stupid stigmas.


It seems the only racism here are your posts. It seems to me that you feel that your "race" is better than others. That would be racism...
I could be wrong...
[/quote]

ohh i see 
give one example that I wrote that my race is better.. you imagine what you want..
Just because of you and dawgz this conflict started







, don't forget that this topic is about the war between israel to hezbollah !!!!!!

so when you said "I could be wrong..." then I think you could be


----------



## Fargo

nismo driver said:


> this seems to be the general attitude over there though just as there lives are worht many many more of the enemy... two soldiers kidnapped hundreds of lebonese killed and billions in infrastructure damage.. plus a few un observerse for good measure.. *"ohh but they have launched missles at us", yes yes hundreds of missles that have resulted in maybe a dozen deaths boo hoo.. * more people die in gang violence and car accidents in america in one day than isralies died to start this current conflict but theres no war against cars..
> 
> two soldiers kidnapped and all of this sh*t, we have ahd more us soldiers killed in one day then isreal has lost in 12 but we are using artillery into bagdad or dropping bombs every where.. stragic raids observation many many many more subtle actions to counter the attacks..
> 
> one POS isralie soldier breaks a nail and three palastinians have to die..


So if thousands of missles were pointed at our own border, and by all reasonable estimates, they would increase in reach and potency every year, and the perpetrators were hiding in civilian communities, what would you reccommend?

And seriously, the car accident/gang violence analogy has nothing to do with an act of war.


----------



## nismo driver

Fargo said:


> this seems to be the general attitude over there though just as there lives are worht many many more of the enemy... two soldiers kidnapped hundreds of lebonese killed and billions in infrastructure damage.. plus a few un observerse for good measure.. *"ohh but they have launched missles at us", yes yes hundreds of missles that have resulted in maybe a dozen deaths boo hoo.. * more people die in gang violence and car accidents in america in one day than isralies died to start this current conflict but theres no war against cars..
> 
> two soldiers kidnapped and all of this sh*t, we have ahd more us soldiers killed in one day then isreal has lost in 12 but we are using artillery into bagdad or dropping bombs every where.. stragic raids observation many many many more subtle actions to counter the attacks..
> 
> one POS isralie soldier breaks a nail and three palastinians have to die..


So if thousands of missles were pointed at our own border, and by all reasonable estimates, they would increase in reach and potency every year, and the perpetrators were hiding in civilian communities, what would you reccommend?

And seriously, the car accident/gang violence analogy has nothing to do with an act of war.
[/quote]

there are thousands of missles pointing at the US.. no one has the balls yet to press the button...

is kidnapping two soldiers and killing five an act of war?

attacking pearl harbor was an act of war, germany invading most of europe was an act of war..

i dont even think isreal gives a sh*t about getting those two back they could be dead, it just served the pupose to start fighting hezbolla again..


----------



## ChilDawg

Invading your opponent's territory to kill and kidnap is certainly war IMO.


----------



## diddye

nismo driver said:


> this seems to be the general attitude over there though just as there lives are worht many many more of the enemy... two soldiers kidnapped hundreds of lebonese killed and billions in infrastructure damage.. plus a few un observerse for good measure.. *"ohh but they have launched missles at us", yes yes hundreds of missles that have resulted in maybe a dozen deaths boo hoo.. * more people die in gang violence and car accidents in america in one day than isralies died to start this current conflict but theres no war against cars..
> 
> two soldiers kidnapped and all of this sh*t, we have ahd more us soldiers killed in one day then isreal has lost in 12 but we are using artillery into bagdad or dropping bombs every where.. stragic raids observation many many many more subtle actions to counter the attacks..
> 
> one POS isralie soldier breaks a nail and three palastinians have to die..


So if thousands of missles were pointed at our own border, and by all reasonable estimates, they would increase in reach and potency every year, and the perpetrators were hiding in civilian communities, what would you reccommend?

And seriously, the car accident/gang violence analogy has nothing to do with an act of war.
[/quote]

there are thousands of missles pointing at the US.. no one has the balls yet to press the button...

is kidnapping two soldiers and killing five an act of war?

attacking pearl harbor was an act of war, germany invading most of europe was an act of war..

i dont even think isreal gives a sh*t about getting those two back they could be dead, it just served the pupose to start fighting hezbolla again..
[/quote]

you think that way but did it dawn on you the opposite?: This war can end in 1 minute if hezbollah returned 2 soldiers and they stopped shooting rockets at civilian homes? For one, they were suppose to disarm in accordance to the original UN agreement.


----------



## nismo driver

diddye said:


> this seems to be the general attitude over there though just as there lives are worht many many more of the enemy... two soldiers kidnapped hundreds of lebonese killed and billions in infrastructure damage.. plus a few un observerse for good measure.. *"ohh but they have launched missles at us", yes yes hundreds of missles that have resulted in maybe a dozen deaths boo hoo.. * more people die in gang violence and car accidents in america in one day than isralies died to start this current conflict but theres no war against cars..
> 
> two soldiers kidnapped and all of this sh*t, we have ahd more us soldiers killed in one day then isreal has lost in 12 but we are using artillery into bagdad or dropping bombs every where.. stragic raids observation many many many more subtle actions to counter the attacks..
> 
> one POS isralie soldier breaks a nail and three palastinians have to die..


So if thousands of missles were pointed at our own border, and by all reasonable estimates, they would increase in reach and potency every year, and the perpetrators were hiding in civilian communities, what would you reccommend?

And seriously, the car accident/gang violence analogy has nothing to do with an act of war.
[/quote]

there are thousands of missles pointing at the US.. no one has the balls yet to press the button...

is kidnapping two soldiers and killing five an act of war?

attacking pearl harbor was an act of war, germany invading most of europe was an act of war..

i dont even think isreal gives a sh*t about getting those two back they could be dead, it just served the pupose to start fighting hezbolla again..
[/quote]

you think that way but did it dawn on you the opposite?: This war can end in 1 minute if hezbollah returned 2 soldiers and they stopped shooting rockets at civilian homes? For one, they were suppose to disarm in accordance to the original UN agreement.
[/quote]

yeah and isreal is supposed to respect the boarders according to UN agreement, no one takes the UN seriously, its like a class mate hall monitor in HS no one listens..

if isreal released prisoners then hezbolla would give back there prisoners but that never will and never should happen..


----------



## diddye

why should israel release 2000 prisoners who are accused of violence for two soldiers manning a post? People that think that way are crazy. Should I be able to kidnap a kid down the street then demand that all the prisoners in our jails be released?


----------



## Dawgz

diddye said:


> why should israel release 2000 prisoners who are accused of violence for two soldiers manning a post? People that think that way are crazy. Should I be able to kidnap a kid down the street then demand that all the prisoners in our jails be released?


thats not even the same sh*t


----------



## nismo driver

i never said they should release any of there prisoners but that is what hezbolla wants, so its not as simple as saying the fighting would stop if they gave the two soldiers back..


----------



## diddye

Dawgz said:


> why should israel release 2000 prisoners who are accused of violence for two soldiers manning a post? People that think that way are crazy. Should I be able to kidnap a kid down the street then demand that all the prisoners in our jails be released?


thats not even the same sh*t
[/quote]

If you're gonna post, at least post something worth reading. You add nothing of value other then saying "no it isn't" then leave. How can anybody take you seriously.


----------



## nismo driver

diddye said:


> why should israel release 2000 prisoners who are accused of violence for two soldiers manning a post? People that think that way are crazy. Should I be able to kidnap a kid down the street then demand that all the prisoners in our jails be released?


thats not even the same sh*t
[/quote]

If you're gonna post, at least post something worth reading. You add nothing of value other then saying "no it isn't" then leave. How can anybody take you seriously.
[/quote]

you support bush and have that avatar how can anyone take you seriously..


----------



## Jewelz

nismo driver said:


> why should israel release 2000 prisoners who are accused of violence for two soldiers manning a post? People that think that way are crazy. Should I be able to kidnap a kid down the street then demand that all the prisoners in our jails be released?


thats not even the same sh*t
[/quote]

If you're gonna post, at least post something worth reading. You add nothing of value other then saying "no it isn't" then leave. How can anybody take you seriously.
[/quote]

you support bush and have that avatar how can anyone take you seriously..
[/quote]

you support Borat and have that avatar, you expect someone to take you seriously ? Yash-kemesh


----------



## nismo driver

Ron Mexico said:


> why should israel release 2000 prisoners who are accused of violence for two soldiers manning a post? People that think that way are crazy. Should I be able to kidnap a kid down the street then demand that all the prisoners in our jails be released?


thats not even the same sh*t
[/quote]

If you're gonna post, at least post something worth reading. You add nothing of value other then saying "no it isn't" then leave. How can anybody take you seriously.
[/quote]

you support bush and have that avatar how can anyone take you seriously..
[/quote]

you support Borat and have that avatar, you expect someone to take you seriously ? Yash-kemesh








[/quote]

lol yeah my sh*t is funny his sh*t is depressing..


----------



## diddye

nismo driver said:


> why should israel release 2000 prisoners who are accused of violence for two soldiers manning a post? People that think that way are crazy. Should I be able to kidnap a kid down the street then demand that all the prisoners in our jails be released?


thats not even the same sh*t
[/quote]

If you're gonna post, at least post something worth reading. You add nothing of value other then saying "no it isn't" then leave. How can anybody take you seriously.
[/quote]

you support bush and have that avatar how can anyone take you seriously..
[/quote]

This coming from a guy w/ your avatar and saying you like incest w/ your sister? I'm free to support my president if I want.


----------



## nismo driver

diddye said:


> why should israel release 2000 prisoners who are accused of violence for two soldiers manning a post? People that think that way are crazy. Should I be able to kidnap a kid down the street then demand that all the prisoners in our jails be released?


thats not even the same sh*t
[/quote]

If you're gonna post, at least post something worth reading. You add nothing of value other then saying "no it isn't" then leave. How can anybody take you seriously.
[/quote]

you support bush and have that avatar how can anyone take you seriously..
[/quote]

This coming from a guy w/ your avatar and saying you like incest w/ your sister? I'm free to support my president if I want.
[/quote]

if you were familiar with borat your would understand the like below the avatar..

you are free to support the pres and its becoming a smller and smaller group, hell eventually you might be the only one..


----------



## Guest

diddye said:


> why should israel release 2000 prisoners who are accused of violence for two soldiers manning a post? People that think that way are crazy. Should I be able to kidnap a kid down the street then demand that all the prisoners in our jails be released?


thats not even the same sh*t
[/quote]

If you're gonna post, at least post something worth reading. You add nothing of value other then saying "no it isn't" then leave. How can anybody take you seriously.
[/quote]

you support bush and have that avatar how can anyone take you seriously..
[/quote]

This coming from a guy w/ your avatar and saying you like incest w/ your sister? I'm free to support my president if I want.
[/quote]

Yep, youre free to support the pres, you're also free to have private conversations on the phone and through email...oh wait...









Anyways :laugh:

Jon Stewart is funny.


----------



## Fargo

nismo driver said:


> So if thousands of missles were pointed at our own border, and by all reasonable estimates, they would increase in reach and potency every year, and the perpetrators were hiding in civilian communities, what would you reccommend?


there are thousands of missles pointing at the US.. no one has the balls yet to press the button...

[/quote]

If there were missles pointed from Montreal, Niagra Falls, or Tijuana, and repeated rockets infiltrating our borders, you can bet it would be a different story.


----------



## Puff

my respect for israel has gone to sh*t now.

after they "accidentally" attacked a UN OP...when they have a LOT of information pertaining to the location of EVERY UN observation post...so why the f*ck would they fire on it?

then the way they deny it and say it was an accident...sure as hell didnt seem like one.

i hate hezbollah more than israel, and i hope they get crushed (think borat when he says "i will cruuuush them"lol). but the israelis are taking a serious kick to the scrotum of their PR campaign.lol

maybe both sides should get bombed by an outside country...get rid of both sides, as no good is coming out of the actions of EITHER side.


----------



## Someone

Be realistic!!! You think Israel bomb intentionally?
come on!!!!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

Puff said:


> my respect for israel has gone to sh*t now.
> 
> after they "accidentally" attacked a UN OP...when they have a LOT of information pertaining to the location of EVERY UN observation post...so why the f*ck would they fire on it?
> 
> then the way they deny it and say it was an accident...sure as hell didnt seem like one.
> 
> i hate hezbollah more than israel, and i hope they get crushed (think borat when he says "i will cruuuush them"lol). but the israelis are taking a serious kick to the scrotum of their PR campaign.lol
> 
> maybe both sides should get bombed by an outside country...get rid of both sides, as no good is coming out of the actions of EITHER side.


Second time too!!!

Supposedly, the UN officers called the Israeli army to stop bombing so close. Then they were bombed... 
Sounds intentional to me... but who knows...


----------



## Puff

Someone said:


> Be realistic!!! You think Israel bomb intentionally?
> come on!!!!


yeah. id say they bomb intentionally. ask lebanon.
















but seriously, no PROPER army would bomb a KNOWN UN observation post. they know exactly where they all are. its almost like they WANT to lose support from everyone who was thinking of supporting them

a canadian UN soldier was killed in the bombing of the OP yesterday. needless to say we arent too happy about that. losing a good man to some dipshit israeli who cant discern between targets.


----------



## Someone

i don't know if it real or not
but look, why israel bomb amrican/candian? what is help to them (to israelis)?


----------



## Puff

it doesnt help israel at all. just makes them look more and more untrained, juvenile, or just a plain bad army that is horribly commanded.

considering they expect the west to back them, they're really f*cking up their chances of any support.

makes them look more and more like terrorists posing as an overfunded army.


----------



## Someone

Puff said:


> it doesnt help israel at all. just makes them look more and more untrained, juvenile, or just a plain bad army that is horribly commanded.
> 
> considering they expect the west to back them, they're really f*cking up their chances of any support.
> 
> makes them look more and more like terrorists posing as an overfunded army.


you right, so why they bombed intentionally this UN headquarters ?
like you said, this not help at all - so why to bombed intentionally ?
tell me..


----------



## Someone

I reading right now the report about the bomb in UNIFIL. Secretary general Of Uniten Nation, Kofy Anan, straight said that the bomb was interntionally... he psycho if he think so... There is no reason which cause to bomb interntionally these observers.
You think I wrong? go on, I believe in something and you believe in something.
Good day, bro :]


----------



## Omnius

I don't see that Israel has a choice in this matter if they were to suddenly stop all attacks they would still be attacked. Until the Arabs learn to leave Israel alone things like this will continue to happen. I am behind Israel 100% As to the UN attack I heard that a major terrorist commander was killed so my question to the UN is this: What was a major Hezbullah(spelling) commander doing with UN troops(Or so near a UN post)?


----------



## Someone

oops
my bad


----------



## Grosse Gurke

Ok...lets keep the personal attacks out of this thread. There is a good discussion going on...I would hate to close it because of a few idiot comments.


----------



## Guru

Sounds like it was intentional.
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/middle_east/5217176.stm


----------



## Puff

did i miss something? where are the personal attacks. i would like to read them


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

Omnius said:


> I don't see that Israel has a choice in this matter if they were to suddenly stop all attacks they would still be attacked. Until the Arabs learn to leave Israel alone things like this will continue to happen. I am behind Israel 100% As to the UN attack I heard that a major terrorist commander was killed so my question to the UN is this: What was a major Hezbullah(spelling) commander doing with UN troops(Or so near a UN post)?


IIIIIIF that is even true, then maybe they were talking about a cease fire. These were UN PEACEKEEPERS


----------



## Omnius

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> I don't see that Israel has a choice in this matter if they were to suddenly stop all attacks they would still be attacked. Until the Arabs learn to leave Israel alone things like this will continue to happen. I am behind Israel 100% As to the UN attack I heard that a major terrorist commander was killed so my question to the UN is this: What was a major Hezbullah(spelling) commander doing with UN troops(Or so near a UN post)?


IIIIIIF that is even true, then maybe they were talking about a cease fire. These were UN PEACEKEEPERS
[/quote]

Still the question remains what were terrorists doing with UN peacekeepers? The UN should have attacked them or something or maybe they are being used as sheild like the poor civilians because the terrorists are to cowardly to fight in an honorable way?


----------



## Mettle

Omnius said:


> I don't see that Israel has a choice in this matter if they were to suddenly stop all attacks they would still be attacked. Until the Arabs learn to leave Israel alone things like this will continue to happen. I am behind Israel 100% As to the UN attack I heard that a major terrorist commander was killed so my question to the UN is this: What was a major Hezbullah(spelling) commander doing with UN troops(Or so near a UN post)?


IIIIIIF that is even true, then maybe they were talking about a cease fire. These were UN PEACEKEEPERS
[/quote]

Still the question remains what were terrorists doing with UN peacekeepers? The UN should have attacked them or something or maybe they are being used as sheild like the poor civilians because the terrorists are to cowardly to fight in an honorable way?
[/quote]

The UN doesn't attack. It's a peacekeeping force. Why's that difficult to understand?

Also. Not having the UN in that area now allows Israel to do whatever they want without scrutiny. Good coincidence, that is.

Also, Hezbollah has often set up post around UN Centres to avoid being bombed.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

Also, are they terrorists?

What makes them terrorists? They gave alot back to society... Schools, clinics, homeless shelters...


----------



## jaejae

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Also, are they terrorists?
> 
> What makes them terrorists? They gave alot back to society... Schools, clinics, homeless shelters...


Agreed here. The word terrorist is too easily thrown around. One countries terrorist is another's freedom fighter. I think that a large portion of the EU would be sceptical to so easily label Hezbollah a terrorist organization. Just because the US and Israel do so doesn't mean it is right or applicable without contest.


----------



## Fargo

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Also, are they terrorists?
> 
> What makes them terrorists? They gave alot back to society... Schools, clinics, homeless shelters...


http://www.cusd.chico.k12.ca.us/~bsilva/projects/germany/3rdreich/default.htm

Here's the relevant part.

The Economic Recovery of Germany post WWI was brought about by Hitler's administration, and was the key to Hitler's power. Although many Germans did not like Hitler's radical opinions and policies, they endured because of the economic prosperity he fostered post World War I. The previous government, the Weimar Republic, had attempted economic recovery, and had only succeeded for a short time. However, Hitler's plans brought them what seemed lasting prosperity.

One of the plans which allowed for economic recovery under Hitler was the plan for German Rearmament because the rearmament provided jobs on a mass scale. Hitler announced this plan in 1936 and promised that by 1940 Germany would sport a modern army that would terrify the world at large. He stuck to his promise, and it took the Allies a while to catch up to the formidable army Hitler created.

However, while Hitler was building this army, he needed to make sure he had a network of alliances to keep him out of war until he decided it would begin. In fulfillment of this endeavor, Hitler created an alliance with Italy, Russia, Britain and Japan.

.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

So you are relating The Hezbollah to the Nazis??? Funny how every group that is against Jews ends up being portrayed as evil or murderous or whatever foul name you can think of...etc

But maybe it is true... maybe everyone that killed Jews is wrong...

or are they
Jewish ancestors persecuted Jesus (if you believe in that hooey)


----------



## Liquid

Fargo said:


> Look Someone...its all fucked up ok! But you don't have to be a rocket scientist to know why. *You know what....as long as there are jews living on what was pre-Israel Palestinian land*, there is going to be fighting. It's not going to stop.
> 
> For every Palestinian woman the IDF makes a widow and for very Palestinian child who dies,
> there will be another person willing to wear a vest of explosives and blow everything the f*ck up. And for every child that dies on a bus from a suicide bomber there will be hate and anger and a continuation of the killing and collective punishment...
> 
> Someone, instead of trying to gain sympathy from the members on this site with your continuous moaning and crying why don't you go do something constructive....and if you can't ..then shut the f*ck up!!!!!!!
> 
> Jay


Hey, he's merely opening up a discussion, so why are you giving him so much sh*t. THe land belonged to the British and the Turks before the Jews, and there was no Palestinian nationalism then. The land was divided in 1948, but that wasn't good enough. No concession is ever good enough. Why don't you stop moaning yourself and read this.

http://www.sullivan-county.com/immigration/nazi_arab.htm
[/quote]

:laugh: whad you expect, this is the same idiot who thinks kim jong has the right to develope nuclear warheads..

someone dont pay attention to this blow up doll..you want to sympathize with something, sympathize that instead of the u.n trying to tax us and build some sort of a :laugh: french lead resistance, they should be passing a law that makes it manditory that any one that uses the word "allah" in the same sentence more then 3 times gets shot in the belly on the spot..


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

Every country has the right to defend themselves... besides that is the reason Israel is attacking lebanon, right?

If that is the reason, then I dont see how The Koreans dont have the right... but that is another debate...


----------



## Fargo

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> So you are relating The Hezbollah to the Nazis??? Funny how every group that is against Jews ends up being portrayed as evil or murderous or whatever foul name you can think of...etc
> 
> But maybe it is true... maybe everyone that killed Jews is wrong...
> 
> or are they
> Jewish ancestors persecuted Jesus (if you believe in that hooey)


Hezbollah's biggest supporter is Iran. Here are quotes of the Iranian president, Mahmoud Ahmadinejad, taken from _wikipedia_: The second is especially telling.

"Like it or not, the Zionist regime is heading toward annihilation," Ahmadinejad said at the opening of a conference in support of the Palestinians. "The Zionist regime is a rotten, dried tree that will be eliminated by one storm."

"Anybody who recognizes Israel will burn in the fire of the Islamic nation's fury."

"The skirmishes in the occupied land are part of a war of destiny. The outcome of hundreds of years of war will be defined in Palestinian land. As the Imam said, Israel must be wiped off the map."

To add to the controversy, he also compared Israel's actions in the 2006 Israel-Lebanon conflict to Hitler's actions during WWII saying, "Hitler sought pretexts to attack other nations" and "[t]he Zionist regime is seeking baseless pretexts to invade Islamic countries and right now it is justifying its attacks with groundless excuses"[26]

Here's Ahmadinejad commenting on the Holocaust:

In an interview with Der Spiegel, he was asked, "Are you still saying that the Holocaust is just 'a myth'?" Ahmadinejad responded, "I will only accept something as truth if I am actually convinced of it." In the same interview, he later stated, "We oppose every type of crime against any people. But we want to know whether this crime actually took place or not...If it did not occur, then the Jews have to go back to where they came from"

Source: Http:www.wikipedia.org/Mahmoud_Ahmadinezhad

Here are the judges at Iran's Holocaust cartoon contest.










Here's Hezbollah's Hitler youth:










And don't even get me started on the Nazi connection to Islam in WWII.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

Whatever man, I dont see how you can say Nazis are connected to Hezbollah...

These are not "WHITE" Peeps...


----------



## Liquid

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Whatever man, I dont see how you can say Nazis are connected to Hezbollah...
> 
> These are not "WHITE" Peeps...


doesnt matter they both have/had the same agenda and to this day neo nazis still support muslem extremism for the sake wiping out the jews..fargo is speaking facts, i was forced to take a class on this sh*t in the army but i cant remember the specifics..


----------



## jaejae

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Every country has the right to defend themselves... besides that is the reason Israel is attacking lebanon, right?
> 
> If that is the reason, then I dont see how The Koreans dont have the right... but that is another debate...


Don't even bother answering him. It's like talking to a 2 year old...actually no...sorry... they have more sense...

Actually, him calling me all sorts of names is exactly the kind of response I would expect from his sort... it's ok by me cause I don't give a sh*t about his opinion on me or his warped racist ideology.

Jay


----------



## Liquid

jaejae said:


> Every country has the right to defend themselves... besides that is the reason Israel is attacking lebanon, right?
> 
> If that is the reason, then I dont see how The Koreans dont have the right... but that is another debate...


Don't even bother answering him. It's like talking to a 2 year old...actually no...sorry... they have more sense...

Actually, him calling me all sorts of names is exactly the kind of response I would expect from his sort... it's ok by me cause I don't give a sh*t about his opinion on me or his warped racist ideaology.

Jay
[/quote]










p.s yeeeaap kim jong has the "right" to have a nuclear arsonal at his dispose for the sake of "defending" himself even tho hes a nut case, i got a better idea, why dont we fed ex omar al bashir some of ours, while were at it i hear syria is in the market also..are you by any chance a frenchman living in s korea??


----------



## jaejae

Liquid said:


> Every country has the right to defend themselves... besides that is the reason Israel is attacking lebanon, right?
> 
> If that is the reason, then I dont see how The Koreans dont have the right... but that is another debate...


Don't even bother answering him. It's like talking to a 2 year old...actually no...sorry... they have more sense...

Actually, him calling me all sorts of names is exactly the kind of response I would expect from his sort... it's ok by me cause I don't give a sh*t about his opinion on me or his warped racist ideaology.

Jay
[/quote]










p.s yeeeaap kim jong has the "right" to have a nuclear arsonal at his dispose for the sake of "defending" himself even tho hes a nut case, i got a better idea, why dont we fed ex omar al bashir some of ours, while were at it i hear syria is in the market also..are you by any chance a frenchman living in s korea??
[/quote]

How did you guess I was French? Wow....incredible maybe you do have a use after all...


----------



## Jewelz

jaejae said:


> How did you guess I was French?


Uh oh.


----------



## Fargo

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Whatever man, I dont see how you can say Nazis are connected to Hezbollah...
> 
> These are not "WHITE" Peeps...


There's no connection. You're right




























The following propaganda molds the minds of future Hezbollah Jihadists.

Source:

http://memri.org/bin/articles.cgi?Page=arc...&ID=SP59803

October 29, 2003 No.598

Syrian Ramadan TV Series on Hizbullah's Al-Manar:
'Diaspora,' Episode I

During the month of Ramadan, Hizbullah's Al-Manar satellite television channel, which is viewed worldwide, will broadcast a 30-part antisemitic Syrian-produced series titled Al-Shatat ("Diaspora"). The series purports to tell the story of Zionism from 1812 to the establishment of the state of Israel. Like the Egyptian series Knight Without a Horse [1] which aired last Ramadan, this Syrian series also depicts a "global Jewish government" similar to that described in the Protocols of the Elders of Zion. MEMRI will be releasing a subtitled video of the series once it has completed its airing. The following are excerpts from the first episode of the series, [2] broadcast October 27, 2003:

Prologue, Sources, and a Disclaimer
Episode 1 is preceded by the following statement in text: "Two thousand years ago, the Jewish sages established a global government, aimed at ruling the world, subjugating it to the precepts of the Talmud, and segregating Jews completely from the other peoples. Then, the Jews turned to inciting wars and internal strife and the [various] countries condemned them. They falsely presented themselves as persecuted, and waited for their savior, the 'Messiah,' who would complete the vengeance upon the 'gentiles' that their God Jehovah had begun. In the early 19th century, the Jewish global government decided to escalate the conspiracies. It dissolved itself in order to create a new secret Jewish global government headed by [Mayer] Amschel Rothschild."

The text continues as the Israeli national anthem "Hatikva" plays in the background: "The content of this program is based on over 250 historic sources and authentic and well-known Jewish and Zionist documents, and it is completely unconnected to the 'Protocols of the Elders of Zion.' Among the sources are: the Torah, the Talmud, the memoirs of Theodor Herzl, Jewish anthropology, the Babylonian Talmud, [a book called] 'Religion from Zion,' Herzl's 'The Jewish State,' [the book] 'The History of the People of Israel,' [the books] 'The First Israelis', 'The New Israelis,' [the religious tract] 'A Letter to the Pagans,' the treasure trove of Talmudic law, and [a tract called] 'The Debate on Zion.'"

Rothschild's Will
Following these two announcements, the series begins. The first scene, set in Frankfurt in 1812, shows the death of Amschel, the patriarch of the Rothschild family. Amschel Rothschild lies on his deathbed in what appears to be a cave illuminated by candles in Jewish candelabra. He instructs his "illegitimate" son to summon his four brothers, and when he leaves to call them, the following narration is heard: "Kill the best of the non-Jews, destroy their religion, annihilate their lands. Israel will not survive if the foreign peoples survive, the Jews are the offspring of God like the child is the offspring of his father. As man has hegemony [over the lower animals], thus the Jews are superior to all the peoples of the world, because the seed of strangers is like the seed of the ass. The delivering Messiah will not come until the peoples that are not Jews are extinct and control will be in the hands of the Jews alone."

Enter Rothschild's five sons. The dying patriarch says to them: "The non-Jewish nations - they are all of the filthy seed of the ass. Rule over them secretly and publicly, by force and by repression, by deceit and by trickery. Do not let any nation share power over this world with you&#8230; God has honored us Jews with the mission of ruling the world through money, knowledge, politics, murder, sex - by all means&#8230; God promised us that he would take vengeance on those who exile us and would triumph over them, and therefore he has ordered us to establish a Jewish state in [audio unclear]. He gave me the honor of being the most important man in this government. The mission of the government is to preserve the Jewish religion and to rule the world, the entire world, by means of faithful agents who will infiltrate the foreign governments and force their positions and views upon them&#8230; My role is over, and now your turn has come. Europe is not going to be easy; thus you must all cooperate in order to strike country after country and land after land. It [i.e. Europe] must be burned by wars and internal strife&#8230; I have left each one of you a sum of money that will make him among the richest men in the world."

Rothschild then explains to his sons that money is not enough, and that they must also use wisdom: "Each of you must know how to exploit circumstances and events and the weak points of others, by using the most perverse methods. In this way, you will rule the world&#8230;"

Rothschild then proceeds to divide the responsibility for destroying Europe among his sons. To Anselm, he says: "You are responsible for Germany. I want you to not let it finish one war without causing it to enter into another war." To his son Solomon, he says, "You are responsible for Austria." To Nathan, he says: "I have left you the most contemptible country - Britain" To Karl, he says: "I want you to mobilize all your genius to harass the Pope and destroy Rome over his head." To James, he says: "You must be France's ruler more than its own king." To all of them, he says, "I want you to swear on the Torah that you will carry out God's will."

After the sons swear on the Torah, Amschel Rothschild speaks his dying words: "The secret leadership has decided that one of you will be the general leader of all the Jews in the world in my stead. Of course, this will not happen before you carry out the missions I have given you. I want you to contact Mr. [audio unclear]. He will take care of you and will present the candidacy of the best among you. I want you to trust him and not oppose the one he chooses."

Paris 1894: A Meeting of the Secret Jewish Government
Eighty-two years later, in Paris, the global Jewish government convenes. "Admor [Rabbi] Shilotka" suggests "assassinating Alexander III, the filthy czar of Russia."

The prime minister of the secret Jewish government rejects the objections of Admor Yoscha, another participant in the government meeting, who fears that this would lead to another massacre of Russian Jews. The prime minister explains: "The Russian czar Alexander III is planning, with the stroke of a pen, to unite the Orthodox Church with the mother church in Rome. You know what this means, Admor Yoscha? It means that two thirds of the Christians in the world will unite." The mission of assassinating the czar is given to Admor Shilotka, who is asked to carry it out "without noise."

In his concluding remarks, the prime minister says: "Before we conclude the meeting, I want to remind everyone that the present period of international balance must not continue. Do all you can to incite the Germans so that they start a war. Any questions? In the name of the global Jewish government, it has been decided to execute all the matters discussed in the meeting. This year here, and next year in Jerusalem." All those present say: "This year here and next year in Jerusalem," and the meeting is concluded.

The following is a quote from Hezbollah leader, Hassan Nassrallah:

"Anyone who reads the Koran and the holy writings of the monotheistic religions sees what they did to the prophets, and what acts of madness and slaughter the Jews carried out throughout history... Anyone who reads these texts cannot think of co-existence with them, of peace with them, or about accepting their presence, not only in Palestine of 1948 but even in a small village in Palestine, because they are a cancer which is liable to spread again at any moment..."


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

Liquid said:


> Every country has the right to defend themselves... besides that is the reason Israel is attacking lebanon, right?
> 
> If that is the reason, then I dont see how The Koreans dont have the right... but that is another debate...


Don't even bother answering him. It's like talking to a 2 year old...actually no...sorry... they have more sense...

Actually, him calling me all sorts of names is exactly the kind of response I would expect from his sort... it's ok by me cause I don't give a sh*t about his opinion on me or his warped racist ideaology.

Jay
[/quote]










p.s yeeeaap kim jong has the "right" to have a nuclear arsonal at his dispose for the sake of "defending" himself even tho hes a nut case, i got a better idea, why dont we fed ex omar al bashir some of ours, while were at it i hear syria is in the market also..are you by any chance a frenchman living in s korea??
[/quote]

Gee, who is the NAZI? You telling everyone who has the right to have what... and YOU deciding who is a nutcase...

You decide who can or cannot defend themselves?


----------



## Liquid

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Every country has the right to defend themselves... besides that is the reason Israel is attacking lebanon, right?
> 
> If that is the reason, then I dont see how The Koreans dont have the right... but that is another debate...


Don't even bother answering him. It's like talking to a 2 year old...actually no...sorry... they have more sense...

Actually, him calling me all sorts of names is exactly the kind of response I would expect from his sort... it's ok by me cause I don't give a sh*t about his opinion on me or his warped racist ideaology.

Jay
[/quote]










p.s yeeeaap kim jong has the "right" to have a nuclear arsonal at his dispose for the sake of "defending" himself even tho hes a nut case, i got a better idea, why dont we fed ex omar al bashir some of ours, while were at it i hear syria is in the market also..are you by any chance a frenchman living in s korea??
[/quote]

Gee, who is the NAZI? You telling everyone who has the right to have what... and YOU deciding who is a nutcase...

You decide who can or cannot defend themselves?
[/quote]

no offense, but how old are you and do you even have a clue who kim jong is and about his past?? im sorry, im getting this feeling like you dont even know who jong is..and if you do, and you still feel that people like him and mahmoud amadinejad deserve thier right to nuclear access, then im guessing you feel that omar al bashir, mohamed aidid, radavan jarodzic, hasan awey and regimes like the taliban, al queda ect. have that same right also, further leaving me with no alternative but to assume ,again no offence, your a <bleeping> <bleepity bleep bleep bleep> <bites tongue>..


----------



## Puff

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Whatever man, I dont see how you can say Nazis are connected to Hezbollah...
> 
> These are not "WHITE" Peeps...


they're still considered caucasian tho...which is what "white" ppl are as well.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

this thread sound like is not Hezbollah and Israel, it more like p-fury members and p-fury members fighting back and forward about it..

imma said most war cause by middle east are from religion...IMO.


----------



## jaejae

Liquid said:


> Every country has the right to defend themselves... besides that is the reason Israel is attacking lebanon, right?
> 
> If that is the reason, then I dont see how The Koreans dont have the right... but that is another debate...


Don't even bother answering him. It's like talking to a 2 year old...actually no...sorry... they have more sense...

Actually, him calling me all sorts of names is exactly the kind of response I would expect from his sort... it's ok by me cause I don't give a sh*t about his opinion on me or his warped racist ideaology.

Jay
[/quote]










p.s yeeeaap kim jong has the "right" to have a nuclear arsonal at his dispose for the sake of "defending" himself even tho hes a nut case, i got a better idea, why dont we fed ex omar al bashir some of ours, while were at it i hear syria is in the market also..are you by any chance a frenchman living in s korea??
[/quote]

Gee, who is the NAZI? You telling everyone who has the right to have what... and YOU deciding who is a nutcase...

You decide who can or cannot defend themselves?
[/quote]

no offense, but how old are you and do you even have a clue who kim jong is and about his past?? im sorry, im getting this feeling like you dont even know who jong is..and if you do, and you still feel that people like him and mahmoud amadinejad deserve thier right to nuclear access, then im guessing you feel that omar al bashir, mohamed aidid, radavan jarodzic, hasan awey and regimes like the taliban, al queda ect. have that same right also, further leaving me with no alternative but to assume ,again no offence, your a <bleeping> <bleepity bleep bleep bleep> <bites tongue>..
[/quote]

Liquid,

Both Iran and North Korea are sovereign countries. We may not agree with their politics, rhetoric or propaganda but at the end of the day it's like telling a mother not to give ice-cream to her child because you don't allow yours to have any....


----------



## Someone

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> this thread sound like is not Hezbollah and Israel, it more like p-fury members and p-fury members fighting back and forward about it..
> 
> imma said most war cause by middle east are from religion...IMO.


Also Israel live in the middle east, and of course also the arab countries.. So what you talking about? Israel cause the wars, or the arab/muslim coutries cause?
Obviously the war are between Israel to the arab coutries, but i'm asking you: Who *started/cause * those wars? To your opinion.

From one side can say: Israel. Because they don't agree without any request's arab coutries
From the opoosite can say: The arabs. Because they against any of Israeli decisions.. And even almost the USA decisions. They totally AGAINST Israel.
Actually.. When I wonder.. So I think both side are "guilty" (and matter of fact also very stupids)

Someone.


----------



## Fargo

I have to admit that Israel's striking that UN peacekeeping unit was about as stupid a move as they ever could have made. If it's true that they were warned repeatedly, then someone needs to be held accountable. Why the hell would they do that in light of world opinion already?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/20060726/wl_mi...un_060726164511


----------



## nismo driver

granted it was really f*cking stupid to land a direct hit on the UN but they haveno business being inteh middle of a battle field. there is no need for referies in war.. as previously stated hezbolla knows to set up near the UN posts to gain cover and its a good tactic but the IDF is ruthless so fire in the hole..


----------



## diddye

before anybody jumps to conclusions, news is coming out regarding the UN attack. Apparently, they're now questioning why the post was manned in the first place. It was a place of war and they're just there observing? Also, it seems there were lots of hezbollah fighters using the UN as a shield. So thats why they were attacked. Seems like they're using the same tactics as using civilians as shields. Either way, kofi annan and the canadian PM and possibly the chinese retracted their statement that it was a deliberate attack.


----------



## Someone

diddye said:


> before anybody jumps to conclusions, news is coming out regarding the UN attack. Apparently, they're now questioning why the post was manned in the first place. It was a place of war and they're just there observing? Also, it seems there were lots of *hezbollah fighters using the UN as a shield*. So thats why they were attacked. *Seems like they're using the same tactics as using civilians as shields*. Either way, kofi annan and the canadian PM and possibly the chinese retracted their statement that it was a deliberate attack.


I agree with you.

To another something: I ask myself one thing: These soldiers who killed by IDF they are peacekeepers, am I right? Peacekeepers it is peace keepers. There job is to keep on the peace in Leabnon, they are observers and they close to the border and close to hezbollah stations.. So why they are not saw when the hezbollah terrorists shot a antitank missle on this IDF Hammer? They not attention? Or what?
It's curious me and I serious, It is realy curious me.


----------



## i am your GOD

israel is going to 'win' and get whatever they want. superior soldiers, superior equipment, better funding, back by america, and air superiority. 90% of israeli weapons, tanks, planes are american. the israeli air force alone could win the whole 'war'


----------



## Liquid

jaejae said:


> Every country has the right to defend themselves... besides that is the reason Israel is attacking lebanon, right?
> 
> If that is the reason, then I dont see how The Koreans dont have the right... but that is another debate...


Don't even bother answering him. It's like talking to a 2 year old...actually no...sorry... they have more sense...

Actually, him calling me all sorts of names is exactly the kind of response I would expect from his sort... it's ok by me cause I don't give a sh*t about his opinion on me or his warped racist ideaology.

Jay
[/quote]










p.s yeeeaap kim jong has the "right" to have a nuclear arsonal at his dispose for the sake of "defending" himself even tho hes a nut case, i got a better idea, why dont we fed ex omar al bashir some of ours, while were at it i hear syria is in the market also..are you by any chance a frenchman living in s korea??
[/quote]

Gee, who is the NAZI? You telling everyone who has the right to have what... and YOU deciding who is a nutcase...

You decide who can or cannot defend themselves?
[/quote]

no offense, but how old are you and do you even have a clue who kim jong is and about his past?? im sorry, im getting this feeling like you dont even know who jong is..and if you do, and you still feel that people like him and mahmoud amadinejad deserve thier right to nuclear access, then im guessing you feel that omar al bashir, mohamed aidid, radavan jarodzic, hasan awey and regimes like the taliban, al queda ect. have that same right also, further leaving me with no alternative but to assume ,again no offence, your a <bleeping> <bleepity bleep bleep bleep> <bites tongue>..
[/quote]

Liquid,

Both Iran and North Korea are sovereign countries. We may not agree with their politics, rhetoric or propaganda but at the end of the day it's like telling a mother not to give ice-cream to her child because you don't allow yours to have any....
[/quote]

all these leaders i just listed have commited genocide on thier own people killing millions upon millions and you compare that to f*cking bunny rabbits and ice cream..


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

Oh big deal... americans commited genocide in the past as well...


----------



## Fargo

David Rolde, Secretary and Administrative Committee member of the Green-Rainbow Party of Massachusetts:










Is this not the quintissential poster boy quizling Lefty(who the Islamofascists would just assume chasten with a rusty knife)? He was protesting at the Justice for Palestine and Lebanon protest in Boston on July 24th sponsored by the Muslim American Society's Boston chapter. Here's more about the Muslim American Society.

The Muslim American Society's Goals
By Daniel Pipes
May 25, 2005

I wrote about the Muslim American Society in "The Islamic States of America?" and how it seeks to replace the Constitution with the Koran. Daveed Gartenstein-Ross takes this further today in "MAS's Muslim Brotherhood Problem," where he looks closely at the MAS Minnesota website and notes that it calls on members to fulfill their "duties as outlined in the Message of the Teachings by Imam [Hasan] Al-Banna." Gartenstein-Ross then takes a look at The Message of the Teachings and finds that it instructs Muslims that they must work on reforming their government

so that it may become a truly Islamic government. &#8230; By Islamic government I mean a government whose officers are Muslims who perform the obligatory duties of Islam, who do not make public their disobedience, and who enforce the rules and teachings of Islam.

Al-Banna also instructs that Muslims should "Completely boycott non-Islamic courts and judicial systems. Also, dissociate yourself from organizations, newspapers, committees, schools, and institutions which oppose your Islamic ideology." Al-Banna also condones in this book spreading Islam with violence: "Always intend to go for Jihad and desire martyrdom. Prepare for it as much as you can."

The universality of Islamic law comes up repeatedly. MAS requires adjunct members to read To Be a Muslim by Fathi Yakun, which states that: "Until the nations of the world have functionally Islamic governments, every individual who is careless or lazy in working for Islam is sinful." Adjunct members also must read Sayyid Qutb's Milestones, which makes jihad a central obligation of Muslims.

Comment: Those of us who watch the growth of radical Islam in the United States tend to focus on the noisy organizations like CAIR, MPAC, and ISNA. The Muslim American Society, which claims 53 chapters and 10,000 members, tends to go about its work quietly; it is none the less dangerous - and perhaps more so - for that. (May 25, 2005)

http://www.danielpipes.org/blog/461

In other words, slowly transform our nation into an Islamic theocrachy. The enemy operates within our own borders as we speak.


----------



## Liquid

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Oh big deal... americans commited genocide in the past as well...


are you really this stupid??


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

insulting me? why?


----------



## Fargo

The twisted Lefty above looks like a cross between George Castanza and Michael Moore.


----------



## Guest

Liquid said:


> Oh big deal... americans commited genocide in the past as well...


are you really this stupid??
[/quote]

No, he isnt. Indirectly and directly, Americans (and Canadians) have caused/contributed to genocide.


----------



## Liquid

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> insulting me? why?


not insulting just an observation, would it make you feel better if i used the word ignorant??


----------



## Guest

Fargo said:


> The twisted Lefty above looks like a cross between George Castanza and Michael Moore.


Throw Tom Selleck in there and you got yourself a male Gigalo.


----------



## Liquid

DannyBoy17 said:


> Oh big deal... americans commited genocide in the past as well...


are you really this stupid??
[/quote]

No, he isnt. Indirectly and directly, Americans (and Canadians) have caused/contributed to genocide.
[/quote]

please explain..


----------



## Guest

Natives? Congo? Rwanda? I knwo you're a smart guy when it comes to this stuff, and I dont mean that sarcastically, so you know what Im talking about.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

DannyBoy17 said:


> Natives? Congo? Rwanda? I knwo you're a smart guy when it comes to this stuff, and I dont mean that sarcastically, so you know what Im talking about.










american indians....


----------



## Puff

iraq...

vietnam...

korea...

japan...*cough* atom bomb on hiroshima and nagasaki *cough* just a few civilians got taken out there...


----------



## Fargo

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Natives? Congo? Rwanda? I knwo you're a smart guy when it comes to this stuff, and I dont mean that sarcastically, so you know what Im talking about.


:nod: american indians....
[/quote]

The difference is that most Americans and Canadians, barring the freak GOP holding office right now, have evolved past the communal desire to inflict genocide. I don't know if the same can be said for the public mood in the hardcore Islamic world. As far as Iraq goes, most Americans are against it but feel powerless, with an authoritarian govt. in charge, to effect change.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

well, i guess i dont have to say anything more...

dont insult me because im right


----------



## Guest

Fargo said:


> Natives? Congo? Rwanda? I knwo you're a smart guy when it comes to this stuff, and I dont mean that sarcastically, so you know what Im talking about.


:nod: american indians....
[/quote]

The difference is that most Americans and Canadians, barring the freak GOP holding office right now, have evolved past the communal desire to inflict genocide. I don't know if the same can be said for the public mood in the hardcore Islamic world. As far as Iraq goes, most Americans are against it but feel powerless, with an authoritarian govt. in charge, to effect change.
[/quote]

That may be the difference, but the question was when have americans commited genocide in the past.


----------



## Liquid

DannyBoy17 said:


> Natives? Congo? Rwanda? I knwo you're a smart guy when it comes to this stuff, and I dont mean that sarcastically, so you know what Im talking about.


:nod: american indians....
[/quote]

your serious arent you..


----------



## Liquid

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Natives? Congo? Rwanda? I knwo you're a smart guy when it comes to this stuff, and I dont mean that sarcastically, so you know what Im talking about.


:nod: american indians....
[/quote]

id expect this nonsence from dannyboy and puff given thier canadian ideals, but as an american you are going way out of your way to defend these insane extreme islamic/anti american fascism nut jobs thier right to thier nuclear ambitions..







tsk tsk, i wont come to any conclusions saving you the benifit of doubt ill assume its pure ignorants at its best..


----------



## Guest

> so because we didnt stop these genocides with force, we were a direct cause of them??:laugh: and this relates us to dictators with extreme fascisms, whove directly starved and killed millions of thier own people *in the 20 century, voicing thier hatred for us and the world over and over again with threats backed with nuclear ambishon how?? im sorry but if you ever had a point i think you just buried it with what ever you just tried to pull out of your ass..


Its not that simple. The UN was ready to intervene with a large force in Rwanda, but the Americans declined, and then used thier political weight to encourage the other superpowers to drop the idea, one by one. Why? Maybe because Israel was making a lot of cash supplying the ones in charge of the genoicde with weapons which would speed up the slaughter. In Congo, America sends aid to certain groups but only if they support certain causes, which in turn causes civil conflict. I forget what the word is, something which means aid with conditions.

Or how about the millions and millions killed during slavery and war with the Natives? Assimilate or die. Sounds like genocide to me.



Liquid said:


> Natives? Congo? Rwanda? I knwo you're a smart guy when it comes to this stuff, and I dont mean that sarcastically, so you know what Im talking about.


:nod: american indians....
[/quote]

id expect this nonsence from dannyboy and puff given thier canadian ideals, but as an american you are going way out of your way to defend these insane extreme islamic/anti american fascism nut jobs thier right to thier nuclear ambitions..







tsk tsk, i wont come to any conclusions saving you the benifit of doubt ill assume its pure ignorants at its best..
[/quote]

I dont, and neither does any Canadian, beleive in anti american facism...I believe in anti Imperialism and freedom. And that mindless people such as yourself should be locked up, its guys like you who snap and shoot a bunch of people and call it patriotism...


----------



## jaejae

Liquid said:


> Every country has the right to defend themselves... besides that is the reason Israel is attacking lebanon, right?
> 
> If that is the reason, then I dont see how The Koreans dont have the right... but that is another debate...


Don't even bother answering him. It's like talking to a 2 year old...actually no...sorry... they have more sense...

Actually, him calling me all sorts of names is exactly the kind of response I would expect from his sort... it's ok by me cause I don't give a sh*t about his opinion on me or his warped racist ideaology.

Jay
[/quote]










p.s yeeeaap kim jong has the "right" to have a nuclear arsonal at his dispose for the sake of "defending" himself even tho hes a nut case, i got a better idea, why dont we fed ex omar al bashir some of ours, while were at it i hear syria is in the market also..are you by any chance a frenchman living in s korea??
[/quote]

Gee, who is the NAZI? You telling everyone who has the right to have what... and YOU deciding who is a nutcase...

You decide who can or cannot defend themselves?
[/quote]

no offense, but how old are you and do you even have a clue who kim jong is and about his past?? im sorry, im getting this feeling like you dont even know who jong is..and if you do, and you still feel that people like him and mahmoud amadinejad deserve thier right to nuclear access, then im guessing you feel that omar al bashir, mohamed aidid, radavan jarodzic, hasan awey and regimes like the taliban, al queda ect. have that same right also, further leaving me with no alternative but to assume ,again no offence, your a <bleeping> <bleepity bleep bleep bleep> <bites tongue>..
[/quote]

Liquid,

Both Iran and North Korea are sovereign countries. We may not agree with their politics, rhetoric or propaganda but at the end of the day it's like telling a mother not to give ice-cream to her child because you don't allow yours to have any....
[/quote]

all these leaders i just listed have commited genocide on thier own people killing millions upon millions and you compare that to f*cking bunny rabbits and ice cream..
[/quote]

Chill man...no need to lose your temper with me. I don't have any nuclear weapons. It also seems that the point I was trying to make is hopelessly lost on you and that if you didn't get it with such a simple analogy of "f*cking bunny rabbits and ice cream", as you so eloquently put it, then you probably never will. Hey while you're at it why don't you go kill a commie for mommy....?


----------



## Fargo

Liquid's correct that obsessing over our own mistakes won't stop the enemy from plotting our own destruction. We could be saints and they'd still want to kill us. But it will help us gain more allies if we throw the current regime out of office. They're completely whacked.


----------



## jaejae

Fargo said:


> Liquid's correct that obsessing over our own mistakes won't stop the enemy from plotting our own destruction. We could be saints and they'd still want to kill us. But it will help us gain more allies if we throw the current regime out of office. They're completely whacked.


Fargo, what regimes are you talking about?


----------



## Fargo

jaejae said:


> Liquid's correct that obsessing over our own mistakes won't stop the enemy from plotting our own destruction. We could be saints and they'd still want to kill us. But it will help us gain more allies if we throw the current regime out of office. They're completely whacked.


Fargo, what regimes are you talking about?
[/quote]

Regime in the singular: The Bush Administration and its' bend-over GOP congress.


----------



## Liquid

so israel was the main and only country involved with supplying rawandans with weapons...not like france, china, nor eygypt had a big role and more too lose in this right?? btw, did america supply them with arms??

but its all our fault and america pretty much might as well have pulled the trigger :laugh: like i said..canadian ideals..some how mix that up with native americans and the violent birth of this country in the 1600's and relate it to current day leaders in the 21st century who have killed millions driven by extreme islamic and anti democratic fundimentals whove voiced thier own threat to the world with nuclear ambitions and youve got one big ball of dannyboy canadian mindfuck bullshit..

p.s thank you for showing me who you really are jaejae and what your about :laugh: i knew it..


----------



## Fargo

Liquid said:


> :laugh: like i said..canadian ideals..some how mix that up with native americans and the violent birth of this country in the 1600's and relate it to current day leaders in the 21st century who have killed millions driven by extreme islamic and anti democratic fundimentals whove voiced thier own threat to the world with nuclear ambitions and youve got *one big ball of dannyboy canadian mindfuck bullshit..*


Damn!


----------



## Guest

Man...learn to use a quote tag









And have a nice day, Im done here


----------



## acestro

Sometimes I feel smarter reading these threads... and sometimes I want to smash my toes with a hammer...


----------



## Liquid

DannyBoy17 said:


> Man...learn to use a quote tag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And have a nice day, Im done here


mmmmm


----------



## jaejae

Liquid said:


> so israel was the main and only country involved with supplying rawandans with weapons...not like france, china, nor eygypt had a big role and more too lose in this right?? btw, did america supply them with arms??
> 
> but its all our fault and america pretty much might as well have pulled the trigger :laugh: like i said..canadian ideals..some how mix that up with native americans and the violent birth of this country in the 1600's and relate it to current day leaders in the 21st century who have killed millions driven by extreme islamic and anti democratic fundimentals whove voiced thier own threat to the world with nuclear ambitions and youve got one big ball of dannyboy canadian mindfuck bullshit..
> 
> p.s thank you for showing me who you really are jaejae and what your about :laugh: i knew it..


Liquid...what the hell are you talking about....is this with regard to the fact that you think I am French and what is it exactly that "[you] knew"?

Jay


----------



## Someone

acestro said:


> Sometimes I feel smarter reading these threads... and sometimes I want to smash my toes with a hammer...


why?


----------



## acestro

I hate to have to honestly answer that...

I guess if you have to ask I'll try...

The responses here are so varied in their intelligence and focus that I find it hard to read through. Not to mention that smart individuals often provide sketchy info to back up their claims. I'm not involved enough to decipher such things and feel that I'm almost getting dumber by reading all of the varied responses.

Personally I think the 'toe smashing' was a lot more clear.


----------



## Fargo

acestro said:


> I hate to have to honestly answer that...
> 
> I guess if you have to ask I'll try...
> 
> The responses here are so varied in their intelligence and focus that I find it hard to read through. Not to mention that smart individuals often provide sketchy info to back up their claims. I'm not involved enough to decipher such things and feel that I'm almost getting dumber by reading all of the varied responses.
> 
> Personally I think the 'toe smashing' was a lot more clear.:laugh:


People are varied in their intelligence. You'll get that wherever you go.


----------



## Someone

Fargo said:


> I hate to have to honestly answer that...
> 
> I guess if you have to ask I'll try...
> 
> The responses here are so varied in their intelligence and focus that I find it hard to read through. Not to mention that smart individuals often provide sketchy info to back up their claims. I'm not involved enough to decipher such things and feel that I'm almost getting dumber by reading all of the varied responses.
> 
> Personally I think the 'toe smashing' was a lot more clear.:laugh:


People are varied in their intelligence. *You'll get that wherever you go.*
[/quote]


----------



## hitler

The middle east is ticking bomb that is going to blow up real soon. i wouldnt be surprised if it drags in the us and korea with it. starting a war that has been on the verge of happening for a long time.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

Well, Hitler, what do you intend to do about it???

hahah... that just sounded funny to me... Sorry...


----------



## joey'd




----------



## Someone

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Well, Hitler, what do you intend to do about it???
> 
> hahah... that just sounded funny to me... Sorry...


funny? i don't think so...


----------



## Fargo

Does the article below not sound like the most logical and humane compromise? If an international military/peace keeping force was used in Lebanon it would reduce civilian casualties and show the world what Hezbollah is really made of (*fuckers). * Why is the Bush admin. against sending troops if it means fighting *Hezbollah (terrorist Islamofascists*), when he's sending 35,000 more troops to Iraq, to fight the *Iraqi people*. I thought Bush wanted to fight terrorists. Here's a chance to fight terrorism with international cooperation. No wonder the administration is against it.

Source: http://www.nytimes.com/2006/07/29/opinion/29sat2.html?hp

Editorial
A Right Way to Help Israel 
Sign In to E-Mail This Print Save

Published: July 29, 2006
There is a difference between justified and smart. Israel's airstrikes against Hezbollah targets are legitimate so long as Hezbollah wages war against Israel and operates outside the control of the Lebanese government. But the air campaign is now doing Israel more harm than good.

A better answer to the Hezbollah problem would be an immediate cease-fire, paving the way for an international force to patrol Lebanon's southern border. That is what Britain's prime minister, Tony Blair, was pushing for in Washington yesterday, and there were signs that President Bush may be finally coming around.

For more than two weeks, Mr. Bush has been playing for time, declining to join calls for an immediate cease-fire so that Israel can continue its military actions. Israel and the administration are right to argue that a cease-fire alone cannot provide a lasting solution. But if Washington is now prepared to exercise diplomatic leadership on behalf of Israel's security, rather than simply run interference for Israel's military operations, a cease-fire now could become the first step to a more lasting solution.

The glaring flaw in the administration's logic is that there is no way that even weeks of Israeli airstrikes can eliminate more than a fraction of the 12,000 rockets Hezbollah is believed to have in Lebanon. And more weeks of television screens filled with Lebanese casualties, refugees and destruction would be a propaganda bonanza for the Hezbollahs and the Hamases, and a mounting political problem for the Arab world's most moderate and pro-Western governments. Whatever a major Israeli ground offensive might achieve in military terms would have far too steep a political and diplomatic cost. Israel's 18-year occupation of Lebanon brought no lasting gains, and few Israelis are eager for a repeat.

What is needed, as almost everyone now agrees, is a strong international force, including well-armed units from NATO countries, to move into southern Lebanon as quickly as possible. Its mission would be to disarm Hezbollah in accordance with U.N. resolutions, thereby reasserting the sovereignty of the Lebanese government and preventing further attacks against Israel. An immediate internationally imposed cease-fire would spare Lebanese civilians from further suffering.

Yesterday, there were some encouraging signs of movement in this direction, with Mr. Bush sending Secretary of State Condoleezza Rice back to the Middle East for the weekend and calling for a multinational force to be dispatched quickly. A United Nations meeting to discuss such a force has now been moved up to Monday.

The pressure for bringing in an international force should now be coming from American diplomacy, not Israeli airstrikes. If Washington is about to come off the diplomatic sidelines to which it has foolishly consigned itself for the past two weeks, it will discover a real opportunity to help Israel's security, America's international image and pro-Western Arab governments.


----------



## Someone

Fargo said:


> Does the article below not sound like the most logical and humane compromise? If an international military/peace keeping force was used in Lebanon it would reduce civilian casualties and show the world what Hezbollah is really made of (*fuckers). * Why is the Bush admin. against sending troops if it means fighting *Hezbollah (terrorist Islamofascists*), when he's sending 35,000 more troops to Iraq, to fight the *Iraqi people*. I thought Bush wanted to fight terrorists. Here's a chance to fight terrorism with international cooperation. No wonder the administration is against it.
> 
> Source: http://www.nytimes.com/2006/07/29/opinion/29sat2.html?hp
> 
> Editorial
> A Right Way to Help Israel
> Sign In to E-Mail This Print Save
> 
> Published: July 29, 2006
> There is a difference between justified and smart. Israel's airstrikes against Hezbollah targets are legitimate so long as Hezbollah wages war against Israel and operates outside the control of the Lebanese government. But the air campaign is now doing Israel more harm than good.
> 
> A better answer to the Hezbollah problem would be an immediate cease-fire, paving the way for an international force to patrol Lebanon's southern border. That is what Britain's prime minister, Tony Blair, was pushing for in Washington yesterday, and there were signs that President Bush may be finally coming around.
> 
> For more than two weeks, Mr. Bush has been playing for time, declining to join calls for an immediate cease-fire so that Israel can continue its military actions. Israel and the administration are right to argue that a cease-fire alone cannot provide a lasting solution. But if Washington is now prepared to exercise diplomatic leadership on behalf of Israel's security, rather than simply run interference for Israel's military operations, a cease-fire now could become the first step to a more lasting solution.
> 
> The glaring flaw in the administration's logic is that there is no way that even weeks of Israeli airstrikes can eliminate more than a fraction of the 12,000 rockets Hezbollah is believed to have in Lebanon. And more weeks of television screens filled with Lebanese casualties, refugees and destruction would be a propaganda bonanza for the Hezbollahs and the Hamases, and a mounting political problem for the Arab world's most moderate and pro-Western governments. Whatever a major Israeli ground offensive might achieve in military terms would have far too steep a political and diplomatic cost. Israel's 18-year occupation of Lebanon brought no lasting gains, and few Israelis are eager for a repeat.
> 
> What is needed, as almost everyone now agrees, is a strong international force, including well-armed units from NATO countries, to move into southern Lebanon as quickly as possible. Its mission would be to disarm Hezbollah in accordance with U.N. resolutions, thereby reasserting the sovereignty of the Lebanese government and preventing further attacks against Israel. An immediate internationally imposed cease-fire would spare Lebanese civilians from further suffering.
> 
> Yesterday, there were some encouraging signs of movement in this direction, with Mr. Bush sending Secretary of State Condoleezza Rice back to the Middle East for the weekend and calling for a multinational force to be dispatched quickly. A United Nations meeting to discuss such a force has now been moved up to Monday.
> 
> The pressure for bringing in an international force should now be coming from American diplomacy, not Israeli airstrikes. If Washington is about to come off the diplomatic sidelines to which it has foolishly consigned itself for the past two weeks, it will discover a real opportunity to help Israel's security, America's international image and pro-Western Arab governments.


mmmmm
















maybe it's not me directly bombed Lebanon an I just more civ in Israel
but i'm sorry about all thos lebanones who killed by IDF 
I don't know if Kfar Kana in lebanon was bomb as stupid mistake but it's stupid to think so...
yes, there is something like 50 civ' who killed but i think is was mistake...


----------



## Fargo

Someone said:


> mmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe it's not me directly bombed Lebanon an I just more civ in Israel
> but i'm sorry about all thos lebanones who killed by IDF
> I don't know if Kfar Kana in lebanon was bomb as stupid mistake but it's stupid to think so...
> yes, there is something like 50 civ' who killed but i think is was mistake...


I've been defending Isareal alot, but I cannot tolerate what's going on now. The NY Times/Tony Blair sollution seems the best one right now, and the Israeli govt., refusing a temporary cease fire, just keep pounding away, with people dying everywhere. I'm beginning to wonder who's calling the shots for them anyway. Just like when they had to leave the Gaza, everyone knows the US was behind it. I'm beginning to think there's something rotten going on behind the scenes. International cooperation vs. isolation, and Israel and the US choose the latter. I can't stand it. Anti-semetism is bad enough as it is. I don't need Israel's help to make it wirse.


----------



## jaejae

Someone said:


> Does the article below not sound like the most logical and humane compromise? If an international military/peace keeping force was used in Lebanon it would reduce civilian casualties and show the world what Hezbollah is really made of (*fuckers). * Why is the Bush admin. against sending troops if it means fighting *Hezbollah (terrorist Islamofascists*), when he's sending 35,000 more troops to Iraq, to fight the *Iraqi people*. I thought Bush wanted to fight terrorists. Here's a chance to fight terrorism with international cooperation. No wonder the administration is against it.
> 
> Source: http://www.nytimes.com/2006/07/29/opinion/29sat2.html?hp
> 
> Editorial
> A Right Way to Help Israel
> Sign In to E-Mail This Print Save
> 
> Published: July 29, 2006
> There is a difference between justified and smart. Israel's airstrikes against Hezbollah targets are legitimate so long as Hezbollah wages war against Israel and operates outside the control of the Lebanese government. But the air campaign is now doing Israel more harm than good.
> 
> A better answer to the Hezbollah problem would be an immediate cease-fire, paving the way for an international force to patrol Lebanon's southern border. That is what Britain's prime minister, Tony Blair, was pushing for in Washington yesterday, and there were signs that President Bush may be finally coming around.
> 
> For more than two weeks, Mr. Bush has been playing for time, declining to join calls for an immediate cease-fire so that Israel can continue its military actions. Israel and the administration are right to argue that a cease-fire alone cannot provide a lasting solution. But if Washington is now prepared to exercise diplomatic leadership on behalf of Israel's security, rather than simply run interference for Israel's military operations, a cease-fire now could become the first step to a more lasting solution.
> 
> The glaring flaw in the administration's logic is that there is no way that even weeks of Israeli airstrikes can eliminate more than a fraction of the 12,000 rockets Hezbollah is believed to have in Lebanon. And more weeks of television screens filled with Lebanese casualties, refugees and destruction would be a propaganda bonanza for the Hezbollahs and the Hamases, and a mounting political problem for the Arab world's most moderate and pro-Western governments. Whatever a major Israeli ground offensive might achieve in military terms would have far too steep a political and diplomatic cost. Israel's 18-year occupation of Lebanon brought no lasting gains, and few Israelis are eager for a repeat.
> 
> What is needed, as almost everyone now agrees, is a strong international force, including well-armed units from NATO countries, to move into southern Lebanon as quickly as possible. Its mission would be to disarm Hezbollah in accordance with U.N. resolutions, thereby reasserting the sovereignty of the Lebanese government and preventing further attacks against Israel. An immediate internationally imposed cease-fire would spare Lebanese civilians from further suffering.
> 
> Yesterday, there were some encouraging signs of movement in this direction, with Mr. Bush sending Secretary of State Condoleezza Rice back to the Middle East for the weekend and calling for a multinational force to be dispatched quickly. A United Nations meeting to discuss such a force has now been moved up to Monday.
> 
> The pressure for bringing in an international force should now be coming from American diplomacy, not Israeli airstrikes. If Washington is about to come off the diplomatic sidelines to which it has foolishly consigned itself for the past two weeks, it will discover a real opportunity to help Israel's security, America's international image and pro-Western Arab governments.


mmmmm
















maybe it's not me directly bombed Lebanon an I just more civ in Israel
but i'm sorry about all thos lebanones who killed by IDF 
I don't know if Kfar Kana in lebanon was bomb as stupid mistake but it's stupid to think so...
yes, there is something like 50 civ' who killed but i think is was mistake...
[/quote]

someone, I am glad you think it was a mistake however for the people murdered there I think they would use a different word rather than "mistake" don't you think so???

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/middle_east/5228224.stm

At the end of the day I don't think the IDF gives a sh*t about these people and any talk that they do is just to appease the international community. They think of these people as rats or cockroaches and if you need to kill 100 to kill 1 then so be it....


----------



## Someone

you guys right.
but what i understand is that the hezbollah use these civilians as a humen shiled and those terrorists ran to this area and then IAF rocket this place with those civ'.
but even if it is, this was a stupid move, and you must to understand me. it's no my fault...

I wondering why the world not talk to this asshole terrorists!!!
Yes. It's war and in war havn't a rules
but at least to be human (the hezbollah)!!!!
to run to a area with a civlians and childrens? because then the IDF not rocket them out? why? why the world not talk to the hezbollah don't do this ? the world straight the world attack israel and all this sh*t


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

HAHAH, looks like Israel wasted their time. I thought the whole purpose of this war was to disarm the hezbollah...

It seems mighty similar to our war in Iraq...

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20060729/wl_nm/..._hizbollah_dc_2


----------



## Fargo

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> HAHAH, looks like Israel wasted their time. I thought the whole purpose of this war was to disarm the hezbollah...
> 
> It seems mighty similar to our war in Iraq...
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20060729/wl_nm/..._hizbollah_dc_2


I know you're lusting for a reaon to totally discredit Israel. so just remember a few things before you get too happy. Hezbollah crossed the border, killed 8 soldiers, and kidnapped 2. That is an act of war. Hezbollah deliberately targets civilian areas with their rockets. Israel, in fighting a ruthless enemy, has in many ways become the enemy, much like the movie Munich pointed out. The compromise I support does not give any sympathy to Hezbollah, who killed American marines mind you, but calls for an international military force to disarm Hezbollah and restore Lebanese independence. Again, international cooperation instead of isolation of Israel, which for some twisted reason they seem to enjoy. There will still be killing, but then the world will be fighting terrorism and not just Israel, so when a civilian dies, Israel can say, "see what it's like to fight these guys." The fact that Israel is aginst the compromise tells me the US, their biggest financial doner, is in many ways calling the shots. It's all bullshit.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

UHHHH, BS! who has killed more civilians?? obviously Israel...
Who kills UN peace keepers?

Oh and Im sure you're going to come back with an argument about "Hezbollah hides within civilians".

Fine, but I have never heard Israel appologize for killing children.

And, BTW, the Hezbollah are part of the Lebanese gov. and society.


----------



## ChilDawg

But they're still terrorists and still started a war with their actions!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

Well I think Israelis are terrorists...

it all depends on who's perspective you are on. And BTW, the US and Israel are alone on this one. Without US veto power, the Israelis wouldnt be there.


----------



## Fargo

> UHHHH, BS! who has killed more civilians?? obviously Israel...


Hezbollah hides among civilians, Israeli soldiers do not. They should come out and fight like the American rebels did during their revolution.



> Who kills UN peace keepers?


No argument from me there. This is part of an insane callous policy.



> Oh and Im sure you're going to come back with an argument about "Hezbollah hides within civilians".


It's a good argument, and I don't hear a good argument refuting it. Look up how many German civilians were killed in WW2 because retreating Nazis fled to civilian areas, including churches.



> Fine, but I have never heard Israel appologize for killing children


Again, no argument from me there. I already argued for an international force, so you can witness howruthless your beloved Hezbollah really is.



> And, BTW, the Hezbollah are part of the Lebanese gov. and society.


The communists were part of Stalinist Russia, the Nazis part of Germany, and the Khmer Rouge part of Cambodia. That didn't stop them from slaughtering undesirables and forcing needless wars.
And don't forget Hezbollah killed 241 US marines.


----------



## Someone

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> UHHHH, BS! who has killed more civilians?? obviously Israel...
> 
> 
> 
> Hezbollah hides among civilians, Israeli soldiers do not.
Click to expand...

There is a something the Israelis made about this.
I search this in the Israeli Forum and will find this, then I will edit and post.

edit: That's it, I found.
I'm talking about this:









good day

P.S
No, I'm Not Racism! And it's NOT me the man WHO made this


----------



## diddye

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Well I think Israelis are terrorists...
> 
> it all depends on who's perspective you are on. And BTW, the US and Israel are alone on this one. Without US veto power, the Israelis wouldnt be there.


Ah, truth comes out. What happened to you thinking that you were impartial? hehe...i could always tell by your posts which side you were on.


----------



## Someone

diddye said:


> Well I think Israelis are terrorists...
> 
> it all depends on who's perspective you are on. And BTW, the US and Israel are alone on this one. Without US veto power, the Israelis wouldnt be there.


Ah, truth comes out. What happened to you thinking that you were impartial? hehe...*i could always tell by your posts which side you were on.*
[/quote]
me too.


----------



## Fargo

diddye said:


> Well I think Israelis are terrorists...
> 
> it all depends on who's perspective you are on. And BTW, the US and Israel are alone on this one. Without US veto power, the Israelis wouldnt be there.


*Ah, truth comes out.* What happened to you thinking that you were impartial? hehe...i could always tell by your posts which side you were on.
[/quote]

Apparently we all know, with the help of alcohol, where Mel Gibson stands as well.

Source: http:www.stuff.co.nz/stuff/0,2106,3749650a1860,00.html

Gibson's drunken tirade angers Jews
31 July 2006

LOS ANGELES: The arrest of Mel Gibson for drunk driving prompted renewed accusations today that the Oscar-winning director and actor harboured anti-Semitic feelings.

Gibson, whose controversial 2004 film The Passion of the Christ was a major hit, was arrested in the early hours of Friday morning for allegedly driving his 2006 Lexus at 87 mph (140 kph) along the Pacific Coast Highway in Malibu, the beach town north of Los Angeles.

Celebrity website TMZ.com posted portions of what it called the arresting deputy's original report, which said *Gibson was abusive, shouted anti-Jewish slurs and boasted that he "owned Malibu".

The TMZ report quoted Gibson as saying, "F..k ... Jews. The Jews are responsible for all the wars in the world." He then asked the deputy, "Are you a Jew?" *









Alcohol always brings out the antisemite in a man. Kind'a looks like Saddam.


----------



## jaejae

Fargo said:


> Well I think Israelis are terrorists...
> 
> it all depends on who's perspective you are on. And BTW, the US and Israel are alone on this one. Without US veto power, the Israelis wouldnt be there.


*Ah, truth comes out.* What happened to you thinking that you were impartial? hehe...i could always tell by your posts which side you were on.
[/quote]

Apparently we all know, with the help of alcohol, where Mel Gibson stands as well.

Source: http:www.stuff.co.nz/stuff/0,2106,3749650a1860,00.html

Gibson's drunken tirade angers Jews
31 July 2006

LOS ANGELES: The arrest of Mel Gibson for drunk driving prompted renewed accusations today that the Oscar-winning director and actor harboured anti-Semitic feelings.

Gibson, whose controversial 2004 film The Passion of the Christ was a major hit, was arrested in the early hours of Friday morning for allegedly driving his 2006 Lexus at 87 mph (140 kph) along the Pacific Coast Highway in Malibu, the beach town north of Los Angeles.

Celebrity website TMZ.com posted portions of what it called the arresting deputy's original report, which said *Gibson was abusive, shouted anti-Jewish slurs and boasted that he "owned Malibu".

The TMZ report quoted Gibson as saying, "F..k ... Jews. The Jews are responsible for all the wars in the world." He then asked the deputy, "Are you a Jew?" *









Alcohol always brings out the antisemite in a man. Kind'a looks like Saddam.
















[/quote]








hahahah.....Oh man... Gibson is such a freak.....


----------



## Fargo

Mel Gibson's ideal afterlife:


----------



## jaejae

Fargo said:


> Mel Gibson's ideal afterlife:


I have no time for Mel....whatever he may say he is anti-semitic...there's no two ways about it....


----------



## diddye

http://www.ynetnews.com/articles/0,7340,L-3283816,00.html

Sometimes, you can't believe everything you hear until all the facts have come in. Just like the outrage over the UN killings. We'll see how much of this recent attack is true.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

diddye said:


> Well I think Israelis are terrorists...
> 
> it all depends on who's perspective you are on. And BTW, the US and Israel are alone on this one. Without US veto power, the Israelis wouldnt be there.


Ah, truth comes out. What happened to you thinking that you were impartial? hehe...i could always tell by your posts which side you were on.
[/quote]

HAHAH, you got me.

/sarcasm

I was trying to prove a point... saying that from a different perspective, anyone can be a terrorist.. ya know..?


----------



## jaejae

diddye said:


> http://www.ynetnews.com/articles/0,7340,L-3283816,00.html
> 
> Sometimes, you can't believe everything you hear until all the facts have come in. Just like the outrage over the UN killings. We'll see how much of this recent attack is true.


Wow, congrats....good source completely unbiased....

http://www.ynetnews.com/articles/0,7340,L-3283816,00.html

How about this one....

http://weekly.ahram.org.eg/2006/805/re103.htm

Jay


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

jaejae said:


> http://www.ynetnews.com/articles/0,7340,L-3283816,00.html
> 
> Sometimes, you can't believe everything you hear until all the facts have come in. Just like the outrage over the UN killings. We'll see how much of this recent attack is true.


Wow, congrats....good source completely unbiased....

http://www.ynetnews.com/articles/0,7340,L-3283816,00.html

How about this one....

http://weekly.ahram.org.eg/2006/805/re103.htm

Jay
[/quote]


----------



## diddye

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> http://www.ynetnews.com/articles/0,7340,L-3283816,00.html
> 
> Sometimes, you can't believe everything you hear until all the facts have come in. Just like the outrage over the UN killings. We'll see how much of this recent attack is true.


Wow, congrats....good source completely unbiased....

http://www.ynetnews.com/articles/0,7340,L-3283816,00.html

How about this one....

http://weekly.ahram.org.eg/2006/805/re103.htm

Jay
[/quote]









[/quote]

As i'll use your words against you hehe:

"I was trying to prove a point... saying that from a different perspective"


----------



## Fargo

No one has a good argument against the fact that Hezbollah stores and uses their weapons in civilian areas. Why do they do this? I still say NATO and the UN need a military, not peacekeeping force in Lebanon to disarm and expatriate Hezbollah. Then the world will see them for what they are. I can't believe all the pundits on the hard Left who are claiming Hezbollah and Hamas are a product of US/Israeli imperialism. It's true that the Bush team have no Middle East experts on their foreign policy team, but their incompetence should be expected by now.


----------



## Dawgz

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/20060726/wl_mi...un_060726164511


i just read the artical...stupid isreal.


----------



## jaejae

Fargo said:


> No one has a good argument against the fact that Hezbollah stores and uses their weapons in civilian areas. Why do they do this? I still say NATO and the UN need a military, not peacekeeping force in Lebanon to disarm and expatriate Hezbollah. Then the world will see them for what they are. I can't believe all the pundits on the hard Left who are claiming Hezbollah and Hamas are a product of US/Israeli imperialism. It's true that the Bush team have no Middle East experts on their foreign policy team, but their incompetence should be expected by now.


Idealogical differences aside and regardless of what you and I may think, the point is that Hizbollah are perceived not as terrorists by the shi'ite community in Lebanon (or by a large part of the European Community and world community for that matter). Not only that, but with the latest offensive by the IDF they are winning new converts from everywhere within the Lebanese demographic. Don't be too quick to label them as mindless terrorists. They are firmly apposed to al-Qaeda, do much within the communitny to provide water, food, basic health services and other services etc...they are considered by many to be freedom fighters. CNN, the despicable network that it is, labels them "militia". Their tactics are undeniably guerrilla. I think that it is not so easy to label them terrorist.

People are easliy swayed. Just take a look at how many, "intelligent" people on the forum blindly follow Bush and every bad decision he has made. How much easier do you think it is for Hizbollah to recruit followers out of the rubble of this latest offensive, people who have lost family and children. Hizbollah may hide rockets and weapons near civilian targets with the expectation that the IDF will not bomb these places precisely because of the civilian collateral damage. Boy, were they wrong....Even UN peace-keepers are fair game for the IDF war machine....


----------



## diddye

jaejae said:


> No one has a good argument against the fact that Hezbollah stores and uses their weapons in civilian areas. Why do they do this? I still say NATO and the UN need a military, not peacekeeping force in Lebanon to disarm and expatriate Hezbollah. Then the world will see them for what they are. I can't believe all the pundits on the hard Left who are claiming Hezbollah and Hamas are a product of US/Israeli imperialism. It's true that the Bush team have no Middle East experts on their foreign policy team, but their incompetence should be expected by now.


Idealogical differences aside and regardless of what you and I may think, the point is that Hizbollah are perceived not as terrorists by the shi'ite community in Lebanon (or by a large part of the European Community and world community for that matter). Not only that, but with the latest offensive by the IDF they are winning new converts from everywhere within the Lebanese demographic. Don't be too quick to label them as mindless terrorists. They are firmly apposed to al-Qaeda, do much within the communitny to provide water, food, basic health services and other services etc...they are considered by many to be freedom fighters. CNN, the despicable network that it is, labels them "militia". Their tactics are undeniably guerrilla. I think that it is not so easy to label them terrorist.

People are easliy swayed. Just take a look at how many, "intelligent" people on the forum blindly follow Bush and every bad decision he has made. How much easier do you think it is for Hizbollah to recruit followers out of the rubble of this latest offensive, people who have lost family and children. Hizbollah may hide rockets and weapons near civilian targets with the expectation that the IDF will not bomb these places precisely because of the civilian collateral damage. Boy, were they wrong....Even UN peace-keepers are fair game for the IDF war machine....
[/quote]

Hezbollah only has strong support in SOUTHERN LEBANON. That is where they use their resources such as health services, food, etc. In fact, most lebanese despise hizbollah b/c they are basically doing irans dirtywork. Also, they have drawn their country into this war w/ israel. Think about this....who started this? Its universlly agreed that is hizbollah.


----------



## jaejae

diddye said:


> No one has a good argument against the fact that Hezbollah stores and uses their weapons in civilian areas. Why do they do this? I still say NATO and the UN need a military, not peacekeeping force in Lebanon to disarm and expatriate Hezbollah. Then the world will see them for what they are. I can't believe all the pundits on the hard Left who are claiming Hezbollah and Hamas are a product of US/Israeli imperialism. It's true that the Bush team have no Middle East experts on their foreign policy team, but their incompetence should be expected by now.


Idealogical differences aside and regardless of what you and I may think, the point is that Hizbollah are perceived not as terrorists by the shi'ite community in Lebanon (or by a large part of the European Community and world community for that matter). Not only that, but with the latest offensive by the IDF they are winning new converts from everywhere within the Lebanese demographic. Don't be too quick to label them as mindless terrorists. They are firmly apposed to al-Qaeda, do much within the communitny to provide water, food, basic health services and other services etc...they are considered by many to be freedom fighters. CNN, the despicable network that it is, labels them "militia". Their tactics are undeniably guerrilla. I think that it is not so easy to label them terrorist.

People are easliy swayed. Just take a look at how many, "intelligent" people on the forum blindly follow Bush and every bad decision he has made. How much easier do you think it is for Hizbollah to recruit followers out of the rubble of this latest offensive, people who have lost family and children. Hizbollah may hide rockets and weapons near civilian targets with the expectation that the IDF will not bomb these places precisely because of the civilian collateral damage. Boy, were they wrong....Even UN peace-keepers are fair game for the IDF war machine....
[/quote]

Hezbollah only has strong support in SOUTHERN LEBANON. That is where they use their resources such as health services, food, etc. In fact, most lebanese despise hizbollah b/c they are basically doing irans dirtywork. Also, they have drawn their country into this war w/ israel. Think about this....who started this? Its universlly agreed that is hizbollah.
[/quote]

Do you really think most Lebanese despise them...where did you hear this?

Read below....

"Throughout most of the Arab and Muslim worlds, Hezbollah is highly regarded as a legitimate resistance movement.[17] According to a poll released by the "Beirut Center for Research and Information" on 26 July during 2006 Israel-Lebanon conflict, 87 percent of Lebanese support Hezbollah's fight with Israel, a rise of 29 percent on a similar poll conducted in February. More striking, however, is the level of support for Hezbollah's resistance from non-Shiite communities. Eighty percent of Christians polled supported Hezbollah along with 80 percent of Druze and 89 percent of Sunnis.[18]"

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hizbollah

Do you still think so or do you want to reconsider your statement?


----------



## diddye

gotta go to sleep...but i'll do a quick response..cite tomorrow:
1. Your source is wikipedia...nuff said
2. Second source is beirut....AND note the date it was done
3. Nobody said it wasn't a resistance movement. In fact, thats their whole purpose(and destruction of israel).
4. What exactly were the questions, size of sampling, etc.?


----------



## jaejae

diddye said:


> gotta go to sleep...but i'll do a quick response..cite tomorrow:
> 1. Your source is wikipedia...nuff said
> 2. Second source is beirut....AND note the date it was done
> 3. Nobody said it wasn't a resistance movement. In fact, thats their whole purpose(and destruction of israel).
> 4. What exactly were the questions, size of sampling, etc.?


Yes, wikipedia is not the best of sources although the source they quote is an official source.

Get some shut eye...tomorrow is another day....


----------



## Someone

rigor, (please) reply about what i wrote in end of page 15
I'm curious to know what you will say about this...
but..it seems like you have a hearing problem (I guess you have also a eyesight problem) so you don't see anything and don't hear anything

you are bluffing about almost of what you say, you said (or guessed?) that Israel don't appologized and sh*t like this stuff, but you absolutely WRONG


----------



## Someone

look at that
Amir Peretz, Minister of Defence, made a speech... After he talks with a soldier which came back from the fight in Lebnon. From what I read so the soldier met a terroist in alley, the terrorist hold a RPG missle in one hand, and the second hand he hold a child. The Israeli soldier hold fire and go away from there.
I believe it's be in CNN / BBC sites soon.

So, Now say to me who use in a *human* shiled?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

diddye said:


> http://www.ynetnews.com/articles/0,7340,L-3283816,00.html
> 
> Sometimes, you can't believe everything you hear until all the facts have come in. Just like the outrage over the UN killings. We'll see how much of this recent attack is true.


Wow, congrats....good source completely unbiased....

http://www.ynetnews.com/articles/0,7340,L-3283816,00.html

How about this one....

http://weekly.ahram.org.eg/2006/805/re103.htm

Jay
[/quote]









[/quote]

As i'll use your words against you hehe:

"I was trying to prove a point... saying that from a different perspective"
[/quote]

HEY, those were my words...


----------



## Someone

Why you ignored? It's just confirm . . . . 
(







) hahaha


----------



## Fargo

jaejae said:


> Idealogical differences aside and regardless of what you and I may think, the point is that Hizbollah are perceived not as terrorists by the shi'ite community in Lebanon (or by a large part of the European Community and world community for that matter). Not only that, but with the latest offensive by the IDF they are winning new converts from everywhere within the Lebanese demographic. Don't be too quick to label them as mindless terrorists. They are firmly apposed to al-Qaeda, do much within the communitny to provide water, food, basic health services and other services etc...they are considered by many to be freedom fighters. CNN, the despicable network that it is, labels them "militia". Their tactics are undeniably guerrilla. I think that it is not so easy to label them terrorist.
> 
> People are easliy swayed. Just take a look at how many, "intelligent" people on the forum blindly follow Bush and every bad decision he has made. How much easier do you think it is for Hizbollah to recruit followers out of the rubble of this latest offensive, people who have lost family and children. Hizbollah may hide rockets and weapons near civilian targets with the expectation that the IDF will not bomb these places precisely because of the civilian collateral damage. Boy, were they wrong....Even UN peace-keepers are fair game for the IDF war machine....


The shi'ite community, ever since the US invasion of Iraq has become through Iranian support a dominant force in the region. It is a Jew hating force as well, so how they perceive Hezbollah does not really surprise me. As far as a large part of the European community, they're living a pipe dream about radical Islam that they'll only wake up from when they get hit hard. And I don't really consider them terrorits as much as Islamofascists, meaning:



> Islamic Fascism is genuinely fascist. It has contempt for democracy, free speech and human rights. It is full of hatred for Jews, atheists, homosexuals, and liberated women. It is linked to racist hatred of blacks in Sudan, slave trading of black Africans, and racist hatred of other ethnic minorities in the Islamic world. And, like fascism and communism, the only solution is the total and utter destruction of this philosophy. Source: http://www.markhumphrys.com/islamic.fascism.html


I would add to that that fascist movements always elicit sympathy and well-intended understanding from the international community, who forgets that movements of this nature can never be trusted. Dude, they're hiding their weapons and logistics in civilian communities; how despicable is that? But go ahead and justify them through clever analogies that everyone believes everything Bush says, so everyone believing Hezbollah to be terrorists may not be true. The analogy is disingenuous at best. An incompetent leader in America is a totally different story, although he is making the war against radical Islam that much more difficult.
And so what if Hezbollah hates Al-Queda. The hallmark of radical Islam is all its' subduvisions that can't get along with each other. If they destroyed Israel, then they would continue killing each other.

I agree with you that Hezbollah has a whole new generations of converts, but this can never justify their mission, to destroy Israel through the backing of Syria and Iran.


----------



## Someone

Fargo said:


> The shi'ite community, ever since the US invasion of Iraq has become through Iranian support a dominant force in the region. It is a Jew hating force as well, so how they perceive Hezbollah does not really surprise me. As far as a large part of the European community, they're living a pipe dream about radical Islam that they'll only wake up from when they get hit hard. *And I don't really consider them terrorits as much as Islamofascists*, meaning:


I agree with you. You absolutely right.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

Someone said:


> UHHHH, BS! who has killed more civilians?? obviously Israel...
> 
> 
> 
> Hezbollah hides among civilians, Israeli soldiers do not.
Click to expand...

There is a something the Israelis made about this.
I search this in the Israeli Forum and will find this, then I will edit and post.

edit: That's it, I found.
I'm talking about this:









good day

P.S
No, I'm Not Racism! And it's NOT me the man WHO made this
[/quote]

Apologizing usually encompasses NOT DOING IT AGAIN... which ISRAEL is constantly killing innocents. So I am glad to see Israel apologize, but it seems fake when they just go and do it again.

If someone socked me in the head and said sorry. It can be forgotten... but if he/she did it again and again?!?!? then what???
Just my opinion...

BTW, sorry for not responding... hard to keep up with this thread...


----------



## Someone

drop this subjet... (BTW Aeud Olmret said that the war will don't stops)
what about when you said that the Israeli soldier use innconets as a humen shiled, when you read what the soldier (Israeli soldier) saw the terroirst with the child?

I don't talk to just you but to all of you.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

yeah I see what you mean... but it is the bombing im talking about.


----------



## nismo driver

Someone said:


> drop this subjet... (BTW Aeud Olmret said that the war will don't stops)
> what about when you said that the Israeli soldier use innconets as a humen shiled, when you read what the soldier (Israeli soldier) saw the terroirst with the child?
> 
> I don't talk to just you but to all of you.


whats the difference between olmert appoligising for killing civiliansand the head of hezbollah calling dead civilians martyrs? boths sides are using an excuse for the same thing justifing civilian deaths to reach there goal.. the IDF is just as much of a terror force as the hexbollah. atleast hexbolah is an organized army unlike the gangs in palastine.. isreal is rollingoutta south central to throw down with hezbollah, hamas is representin the west bank and gaza spillin for arafat.. just a bunch of thugs fighting stupid turf wars..


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

> atleast hexbolah is an organized army unlike the gangs in palastine..


Well, if they are an organized army, then why do they keep their arms in civilian villiages, hide there, and launch missiles from there? Besides them using human shields?
Because they are using the civilian death toll to their advantage.. for the west's bleeding heart media.


----------



## Fargo

DiPpY eGgS said:


> atleast hexbolah is an organized army unlike the gangs in palastine..
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if they are an organized army, then why do they keep their arms in civilian villiages, hide there, and launch missiles from there? Besides them using human shields?
> Because they are using the civilian death toll to their advantage.. for the west's bleeding heart media.
Click to expand...

Thank you, actually they are using Mao Tse Tung's classic strategy: "The guerrilla must move amongst the people as a fish swims in the sea." This way you always win hearts and minds.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Fargo said:


> atleast hexbolah is an organized army unlike the gangs in palastine..
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if they are an organized army, then why do they keep their arms in civilian villiages, hide there, and launch missiles from there? Besides them using human shields?
> Because they are using the civilian death toll to their advantage.. for the west's bleeding heart media.
Click to expand...

Thank you, actually they are using Mao Tse Tung's classic strategy: "The guerrilla must move amongst the people as a fish swims in the sea." This way you always win hearts and minds.
[/quote]
LOL, but if you really think about it, they are the worst human rights offenders. They don't fight outright. They fight so that innocent people die.
IF they won anyone's heart by doing this, it ain't mine.


----------



## Fargo

DiPpY eGgS said:


> atleast hexbolah is an organized army unlike the gangs in palastine..
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if they are an organized army, then why do they keep their arms in civilian villiages, hide there, and launch missiles from there? Besides them using human shields?
> Because they are using the civilian death toll to their advantage.. for the west's bleeding heart media.
Click to expand...

Thank you, actually they are using Mao Tse Tung's classic strategy: "The guerrilla must move amongst the people as a fish swims in the sea." This way you always win hearts and minds.
[/quote]
LOL, but if you really think about it, they are the worst human rights offenders. They don't fight outright. They fight so that innocent people die.
IF they won anyone's heart by doing this, it ain't mine.
[/quote]

You're dealing with a different mindset out there. Before the Macedonians conquered the world, the middle east was at war for at least 1000 years or more, continuously. They've always been at war. Then came the Romans, then Islam, etc. All they need to see are dead civilians and an Israelie jet, and without understanding how any of this came to be, they go nuts. We would too if we saw American children dead. But again, this is classic terrorist strategy. They can't win on the battlefield, but they can hold a population hostage in order to win popular support. Everyone forgets that Hezbollah was never supposed to fortify over the last 6 years. I still say put NATO in there. Let 10 countries each put in 10,000 troops and see what Hezbollah does. THen when they start killing other country's soldiers, then they'll at least lose international support, and Israel won't have to fight them alone.


----------



## Guest

DiPpY eGgS said:


> atleast hexbolah is an organized army unlike the gangs in palastine..
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if they are an organized army, then why do they keep their arms in civilian villiages, hide there, and launch missiles from there? Besides them using human shields?
> Because they are using the civilian death toll to their advantage.. for the west's bleeding heart media.
Click to expand...

Thank you, actually they are using Mao Tse Tung's classic strategy: "The guerrilla must move amongst the people as a fish swims in the sea." This way you always win hearts and minds.
[/quote]
LOL, but if you really think about it, they are the worst human rights offenders. They don't fight outright. They fight so that innocent people die.
IF they won anyone's heart by doing this, it ain't mine.
[/quote]

You're dealing with a different mindset out there. Before the Macedonians conquered the world, the middle east was at war for at least 1000 years or more, continuously. They've always been at war. Then came the Romans, then Islam, etc. All they need to see are dead civilians and an Israelie jet, and without understanding how any of this came to be, they go nuts. We would too if we saw American children dead. But again, this is classic terrorist strategy. They can't win on the battlefield, but they can hold a population hostage in order to win popular support. Everyone forgets that Hezbollah was never supposed to fortify over the last 6 years. I still say put NATO in there. Let 10 countries each put in 10,000 troops and see what Hezbollah does. THen when they start killing other country's soldiers, then they'll at least lose international support, and Israel won't have to fight them alone.
[/quote]

That was an awesome post, reminds me of the old Fargo...until you said 
Israel wont have to fight them alone". Israel is just as much part of the problem as anyone else, only we like to look at them as heroes because we are told they are. Convienently, we pass off all the shyte they do as "well Im not saying they are saints, but who is?". Such ignorance is what got Dubs back in office.


----------



## joey'd

DannyBoy17 said:


> atleast hexbolah is an organized army unlike the gangs in palastine..
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if they are an organized army, then why do they keep their arms in civilian villiages, hide there, and launch missiles from there? Besides them using human shields?
> Because they are using the civilian death toll to their advantage.. for the west's bleeding heart media.
Click to expand...

Thank you, actually they are using Mao Tse Tung's classic strategy: "The guerrilla must move amongst the people as a fish swims in the sea." This way you always win hearts and minds.
[/quote]
LOL, but if you really think about it, they are the worst human rights offenders. They don't fight outright. They fight so that innocent people die.
IF they won anyone's heart by doing this, it ain't mine.
[/quote]

You're dealing with a different mindset out there. Before the Macedonians conquered the world, the middle east was at war for at least 1000 years or more, continuously. They've always been at war. Then came the Romans, then Islam, etc. All they need to see are dead civilians and an Israelie jet, and without understanding how any of this came to be, they go nuts. We would too if we saw American children dead. But again, this is classic terrorist strategy. They can't win on the battlefield, but they can hold a population hostage in order to win popular support. Everyone forgets that Hezbollah was never supposed to fortify over the last 6 years. I still say put NATO in there. Let 10 countries each put in 10,000 troops and see what Hezbollah does. THen when they start killing other country's soldiers, then they'll at least lose international support, and Israel won't have to fight them alone.
[/quote]

That was an awesome post, reminds me of the old Fargo...until you said 
Israel wont have to fight them alone". Israel is just as much part of the problem as anyone else, only we like to look at them as heroes because we are told they are. Convienently, we pass off all the shyte they do as "well Im not saying they are saints, but who is?". Such ignorance is what got Dubs back in office.
[/quote]







to that danny to the bold print, 
and to the underlined phrase, i personally have worked with palestinians here where i live and they are part of an isreali/ palestinian groupd that meet and discuss both sides of the story, and i know many arabs that do even care about whether or not jews are killed any more than thier own kind


----------



## smallmouth

This thread will last thousands of years like the the war in the middle east.


----------



## Fargo

DannyBoy17 said:


> atleast hexbolah is an organized army unlike the gangs in palastine..
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if they are an organized army, then why do they keep their arms in civilian villiages, hide there, and launch missiles from there? Besides them using human shields?
> Because they are using the civilian death toll to their advantage.. for the west's bleeding heart media.
Click to expand...

Thank you, actually they are using Mao Tse Tung's classic strategy: "The guerrilla must move amongst the people as a fish swims in the sea." This way you always win hearts and minds.
[/quote]
LOL, but if you really think about it, they are the worst human rights offenders. They don't fight outright. They fight so that innocent people die.
IF they won anyone's heart by doing this, it ain't mine.
[/quote]

You're dealing with a different mindset out there. Before the Macedonians conquered the world, the middle east was at war for at least 1000 years or more, continuously. They've always been at war. Then came the Romans, then Islam, etc. All they need to see are dead civilians and an Israelie jet, and without understanding how any of this came to be, they go nuts. We would too if we saw American children dead. But again, this is classic terrorist strategy. They can't win on the battlefield, but they can hold a population hostage in order to win popular support. Everyone forgets that Hezbollah was never supposed to fortify over the last 6 years. I still say put NATO in there. Let 10 countries each put in 10,000 troops and see what Hezbollah does. THen when they start killing other country's soldiers, then they'll at least lose international support, and Israel won't have to fight them alone.
[/quote]

That was an awesome post, reminds me of the old Fargo...until you said 
Israel wont have to fight them alone". Israel is just as much part of the problem as anyone else, only we like to look at them as heroes because we are told they are. Convienently, we pass off all the shyte they do as "well Im not saying they are saints, but who is?". Such ignorance is what got Dubs back in office.
[/quote]

Dude, read Jeff Goldberg's article from the New Yorker from 2004 about his inside exposure to Hezbollah in southern Lebanon. They are not just bent on destroying Israel; they want to destroy Jews. *They hate Jews.* They are next door to Israel. What would any country do without undivided international support? Who's next door to you firing missles? Hez have been a proxy for fundamentalist Iran since the '80s. Now I agree the war is out of hand, and the casualties are disgusting; I almost threw up watching the news tonight. but again be honest. But what would Canada do if rockets were pointed at them? ANd yes, you might be surprised that if the international force was there and Hezbollah was killing your own Canadians how quickly your opinions would moderate. You have no sound argument against the fact that Hezbollah was not supposed to fortify the last 6 years, especially among civilian populations; but your idea to have an international force surrounding Israel is a good one. And it points to a deeper reality that in today's worl, war's must be stopped by coordinated international efforts. What did Hezbollah think was going to happen by erecting a militia in numerous civilian communities?. But it's all a ploy to win international sympathy, and it's working. If the international community was serious about fighting terrorism and establishing the wall around Israel which you propose, then Israel would not have to be doing what they're doing, even though I still think they're doing it all wrong. Right now there should be a mandatory cease fire in both Lebanon and Iraq, where even more people are dying every day. And no one said all Muslims are terrorists. But if 1.5 billion Muslims live in the world and only 10% are radical Jihadists, then the total enemy combatant population stands at about 100 million plus. This isn't racism; it's reality.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Fargo said:


> atleast hexbolah is an organized army unlike the gangs in palastine..
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if they are an organized army, then why do they keep their arms in civilian villiages, hide there, and launch missiles from there? Besides them using human shields?
> Because they are using the civilian death toll to their advantage.. for the west's bleeding heart media.
Click to expand...

Thank you, actually they are using Mao Tse Tung's classic strategy: "The guerrilla must move amongst the people as a fish swims in the sea." This way you always win hearts and minds.
[/quote]
LOL, but if you really think about it, they are the worst human rights offenders. They don't fight outright. They fight so that innocent people die.
IF they won anyone's heart by doing this, it ain't mine.
[/quote]

You're dealing with a different mindset out there. Before the Macedonians conquered the world, the middle east was at war for at least 1000 years or more, continuously. They've always been at war. Then came the Romans, then Islam, etc. All they need to see are dead civilians and an Israelie jet, and without understanding how any of this came to be, they go nuts. We would too if we saw American children dead. But again, this is classic terrorist strategy. They can't win on the battlefield, but they can hold a population hostage in order to win popular support. Everyone forgets that Hezbollah was never supposed to fortify over the last 6 years. I still say put NATO in there. Let 10 countries each put in 10,000 troops and see what Hezbollah does. THen when they start killing other country's soldiers, then they'll at least lose international support, and Israel won't have to fight them alone.
[/quote]
nice idea, but NATO isn't going to get involved IMO.



> Israelis are just as much terrorists in my mind then Hezbollah.


Seriously, Danny, I would love to know solid information why you believe that....
So, Israel shouldn't defend themselves against terrorists? They have been dealing with them for a long time. They are not squeaky clean in the matter, but neither would any country. I have been hearing about suicide bombs going off in Israeli pizza, and coffee shops for 15 years now.


----------



## Liquid

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Well I think Israelis are terrorists...
> 
> it all depends on who's perspective you are on. And BTW, the US and Israel are alone on this one. Without US veto power, the Israelis wouldnt be there.


Ah, truth comes out. What happened to you thinking that you were impartial? hehe...i could always tell by your posts which side you were on.
[/quote]

HAHAH, you got me.

/sarcasm

I was trying to prove a point... saying that from a different perspective, anyone can be a terrorist.. ya know..?
[/quote]

:laugh: yeah you keep telling yourself that, i smelled this bullshit a mile away...

as far as lebanon, you can talk about peace all you want, but thats all it will ever be is talk and israel knows this better then anyone.. what happens, you get a cease fire and what? hope that israel has shed enough blood thatll satisfy a jihad for at least a year?? because gaurenteed once they let up on hezebolla, and we let up on iraq its only a matter of time before israel takes it in the ass as well as we do back here..

i can see it now, "your a warmonger!!,peace, love, icecream and bunny rabbits you crasy basted!!







talks of peace and a cease fire would all be great if we were dealing with civil human beings, but we're not, and over 2000 years of bullshit prooves this..im sorry but they talk all this sh*t about dieing for islam with honor, and when the sh*t hits the fan they fire from behind thier own woman and children and play <i never thought id say this> the liberal bullshit media against ourselves..these people want a fight but they do not want an opposition, they would rather fight against the helpless and the weak, take civilian hostages who alot of the time sympothise thier cause and are trying to help them, blow themselves up kill a bunch of innocent civilians then bost about it like it was some kind of honorable victory and when met on the field and they cant handle any kind of opposition they hide behind the innocent and cry foul when thier are casualties

mean while if they had any kind of honor and truley believe that god is on thier side and in thier strength and cause, they would stop hiding behind women and children, you can use guerilla tactics with out hiding behind civilians, imo lebanon is just as guilty as hezebollah, they knew what was coming and when they allowed hezebolla to fire at israel from within lebanon, if they are truley hostages in thier own country then this means thier country no longer belonged to them and should have willfully taken up arms against hezebollah or left to a nieboring country and allowed israel to liberate them..but they did not and when thier were threats of an invasion they answered that they would stay and fight along side hezebolla, f*ck all that struggling young democratic nation bullshit, theyve shown thier true colors..this is the grey area that most bleeding hearts refuse to look at, acknowledge or analyse..bring them to thier knees and they will rub your balls untill your snoring like a baby, once asleep they kick you in the nuts for milliniams of bullshit....







reminds me of my wife, holy sh*t im wondering if a sh*t load of midol air dropped is in order??

the one good thing that came from all this, is iran showed us whats under her skirt, this was the time to come out of the closet and fight, believe me we were hoping they would but like the pussies that they are, they continue to deny thier connection with these organisations to buy themselves enough time..these people in general dont like opposition because they lose terribly, they want to wait untill they have nuclear negotiations then watch how fast they grow balls in the sense of an increase in terrorism and flags actually takeing credit..im hoping a multinational force is implemented because nothing screams "take me hostage" to these people like a bunch of bleeding heart coughliberalscough and thus hopefully provoking a no more nonsense, no mercy, iran is the prize approach..but even then it wouldnt surprise me if there was still more talk..


----------



## Someone

you guys full a sh*t
this is bullshit that Israel is a terrorist country because it is a country, and all country should to protect themselves..
in same way I can say "USA IS A TERRORIST COUNYTRY", because what, usa don't killed inncents in Vietnam? and in Iraq?

so guess what I thinking..

NO !
USA did protected themselves and that's it!

and what you said about the "good arabs"... so.. yeah. you right.
we (not all) the israeli are f*cking assholes and impolite, rude and sh*t like that
we still everything we can, and we push in the queue everywhere, if is in Eiffel Tower, of world disney or in the casino in vegas..and yeah there is a "good arab" which polite and kind and sh*t like that. but there is arab inverted, and also israeli inverted

and guess what? also the american can be psycho...



















Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> yeah I see what you mean... but it is the bombing im talking about.


but I don't.
you said that Israel use a civilian as a human shiled, and I proved you that you wrong.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

Someone said:


> Well I think Israelis are terrorists...
> 
> it all depends on who's perspective you are on. And BTW, the US and Israel are alone on this one. Without US veto power, the Israelis wouldnt be there.


Ah, truth comes out. What happened to you thinking that you were impartial? hehe...i could always tell by your posts which side you were on.
[/quote]

HAHAH, you got me.

/sarcasm

I was trying to prove a point... saying that from a different perspective, anyone can be a terrorist.. ya know..?
[/quote]

:laugh: yeah you keep telling yourself that, i smelled this bullshit a mile away...

[/quote]

what do you mean?


----------



## Jewelz

DannyBoy17 said:


> I think the idea of an international boundary surrounding Israel would be a good idea, Israelis are just as much terrorists in my mind then Hezbollah.


In my opinion, a *terrorist* organization will always attempt to maximize civilian casualties. While Israelis have no doubt caused their share of civilian casualties in Lebanon, do you have any idea how many civilians would have been dead if they had actually been deliberately trying to murder as many as possible ? I mean we're not discussing a Lebanon-shaped crater in the news these days, are we ?


----------



## Someone

Yep. You did.

Ron, you right.
I didn't thought about that in this way.

I also think that terrorist want to murder innocents/civillians as much they can do.


----------



## Guest

Ron Mexico said:


> I think the idea of an international boundary surrounding Israel would be a good idea, Israelis are just as much terrorists in my mind then Hezbollah.


In my opinion, a *terrorist* organization will always attempt to maximize civilian casualties. While Israelis have no doubt caused their share of civilian casualties in Lebanon, doe you have any idea how many civilians would have been dead if they had actually been deliberately trying to murder as many as possible ? I mean we're not discussing a Lebanon-shaped crater in the news these days, are we ?
[/quote]

The way I look at it, is a terrorist contributes to the destabilization of peace, and in Bush's words "creates turrrur". Lebanon is the classic version of a terrorist, using civilians as sheilds, attackin the enemy populations with small but devastating attacks. Whereas Israel is more of an indirect terrorists in my opinion. The Israelis have no problem killing civilians and political figures, then rattle it off as "collatral damage"....and the world praises them for being so steadfast in the face of constant death. Not to mention thier arms support for regimes around the world that have commited war crimes, genocide etc.



> Dude, read Jeff Goldberg's article from the New Yorker from 2004 about his inside exposure to Hezbollah in southern Lebanon. They are not just bent on destroying Israel; they want to destroy Jews. They hate Jews. They are next door to Israel. What would any country do without undivided international support? Who's next door to you firing missles? Hez have been a proxy for fundamentalist Iran since the '80s. Now I agree the war is out of hand, and the casualties are disgusting; I almost threw up watching the news tonight. but again be honest. But what would Canada do if rockets were pointed at them? ANd yes, you might be surprised that if the international force was there and Hezbollah was killing your own Canadians how quickly your opinions would moderate. You have no sound argument against the fact that Hezbollah was not supposed to fortify the last 6 years, especially among civilian populations; but your idea to have an international force surrounding Israel is a good one. And it points to a deeper reality that in today's worl, war's must be stopped by coordinated international efforts. What did Hezbollah think was going to happen by erecting a militia in numerous civilian communities?. But it's all a ploy to win international sympathy, and it's working. If the international community was serious about fighting terrorism and establishing the wall around Israel which you propose, then Israel would not have to be doing what they're doing, even though I still think they're doing it all wrong. Right now there should be a mandatory cease fire in both Lebanon and Iraq, where even more people are dying every day. And no one said all Muslims are terrorists. But if 1.5 billion Muslims live in the world and only 10% are radical Jihadists, then the total enemy combatant population stands at about 100 million plus. This isn't racism; it's reality.


Isnt Jeff Goldberg the guy from Jurrasic park?







J/P.

The racism doesnt only go one way, you know that just as well as I do.

Do you really beleive 10% are? And if so, how many of them are young minds, behind prodded to extremism by propagandalism? If we had an international boundary, we could use diplomatic means to allow them to see the light of peace.

Look, Im just not taking sides. Because I believe it would be morally wrong. Maybe for you its different. But I cannot support either cause, because it is the lesser of the two evils.

But what do I know, as liquid pointed out, Im just a 17y.o Canadian Hippy, right?


----------



## Jewelz

DannyBoy17 said:


> I think the idea of an international boundary surrounding Israel would be a good idea, Israelis are just as much terrorists in my mind then Hezbollah.


In my opinion, a *terrorist* organization will always attempt to maximize civilian casualties. While Israelis have no doubt caused their share of civilian casualties in Lebanon, doe you have any idea how many civilians would have been dead if they had actually been deliberately trying to murder as many as possible ? I mean we're not discussing a Lebanon-shaped crater in the news these days, are we ?
[/quote]

The way I look at it, is a terrorist contributes to the destabilization of peace, and in Bush's words "creates turrrur". Lebanon is the classic version of a terrorist, using civilians as sheilds, attackin the enemy populations with small but devastating attacks. Whereas Israel is more of an indirect terrorists in my opinion. The Israelis have no problem killing civilians and political figures, then rattle it off as "collatral damage"....and the world praises them for being so steadfast in the face of constant death. Not to mention thier arms support for regimes around the world that have commited war crimes, genocide etc.

[/quote]

Which country nowadays is capable of conducting warfare without some sort of collateral damage ? It may be tragic, but it's a fact of life unlike a lot of Hollywood movies where no innocent bystanders or good guys ever die (unless they make the mistake of showing someone a pciture of their sweetheart back home) . In my opinion, saying "indirect" terrorist is almost an oxymoron - sort of like saying blind vision. If your intention is not to inflict damage to civilians, you are not a terrorist.


----------



## Someone

DannyBoy17 said:


> But what do I know, as liquid pointed out, Im just a 17y.o Canadian Hippy, right?


Maybe you 17years old candian, but not 17 years old candian hippy =]
and maybe you isn't 17 years old lol

don't say what you not, men
and don't do yourself as worthless , because you a great guy
don't forget!!!


----------



## Fargo

DannyBoy17 said:


> The racism doesnt only go one way, you know that just as well as I do.
> 
> Do you really beleive 10% are? And if so, how many of them are young minds, behind prodded to extremism by propagandalism? If we had an international boundary, we could use diplomatic means to allow them to see the light of peace.
> 
> Look, Im just not taking sides. Because I believe it would be morally wrong. Maybe for you its different. But I cannot support either cause, because it is the lesser of the two evils.
> 
> But what do I know, as liquid pointed out, Im just a 17y.o Canadian Hippy, right?


I would put it at at least 10%, simply because quality of life is so poor in so many Islamic countries, and indoctrination is so severe. How else do organizations like Hamas, Hezbollah, or individuals like mahmoud Amhadinejad get elected? You see, where you and I disagree fundamentally is over the inherent nature of Islam. Judaism was born under what one might call a semi-violent atmosphere of celebrating life while at the same time paying homage to a warrior God(Yaweh) that smites the enemy. Christianity was born under a crucified savior who was all about forgiveness. Islam unfortunately originated in the most violent of atmospheres. It is definitely the most imperialist of all religions. Can it transcend its' militancy and emphasize only the good? Yes, but it requires a magnanamous international effort. After all, consider the historical time line of early Islam and imperialism up until the first crusade.

Source: http://www.americanthinker.com/articles.php?article_id=5024

The Timeline

630 Two years before Muhammad's death of a fever, he launches the Tabuk Crusades, in which he led 30,000 jihadists against the Byzantine Christians. He had heard a report that a huge army had amassed to attack Arabia, but the report turned out to be a false rumor. The Byzantine army never materialized. He turned around and went home, but not before extracting "agreements" from northern tribes. They could enjoy the "privilege" of living under Islamic "protection" (read: not be attacked by Islam), if they paid a tax (jizya).

This tax sets the stage for Muhammad's and the later Caliphs' policies. If the attacked city or region did not want to convert to Islam, then they paid a jizya tax. If they converted, then they paid a zakat tax. Either way, money flowed back to the Islamic treasury in Arabia or to the local Muslim governor.

632-634 Under the Caliphate of Abu Bakr the Muslim Crusaders reconquer and sometimes conquer for the first time the polytheists of Arabia. These Arab polytheists had to convert to Islam or die. They did not have the choice of remaining in their faith and paying a tax. Islam does not allow for religious freedom.

633 The Muslim Crusaders, led by Khalid al-Walid, a superior but bloodthirsty military commander, whom Muhammad nicknamed the Sword of Allah for his ferocity in battle (Tabari, 8:158 / 1616-17), conquer the city of Ullays along the Euphrates River (in today's Iraq). Khalid captures and beheads so many that a nearby canal, into which the blood flowed, was called Blood Canal (Tabari 11:24 / 2034-35).

634 At the Battle of Yarmuk in Syria the Muslim Crusaders defeat the Byzantines. Today Osama bin Laden draws inspiration from the defeat, and especially from an anecdote about Khalid al-Walid. An unnamed Muslim remarks: "The Romans are so numerous and the Muslims so few." To this Khalid retorts: "How few are the Romans, and how many the Muslims! Armies become numerous only with victory and few only with defeat, not by the number of men. By God, I would love it . . . if the enemy were twice as many" (Tabari, 11:94 / 2095). Osama bin Ladin quotes Khalid and says that his fighters love death more than we in the West love life. This philosophy of death probably comes from a verse like Sura 2:96. Muhammad assesses the Jews: "[Prophet], you are sure to find them [the Jews] clinging to life more eagerly than any other people, even polytheists" (MAS Abdel Haleem, The Qur'an, Oxford UP, 2004; first insertion in brackets is Haleem's; the second mine).

634-644 The Caliphate of Umar ibn al-Khattab, who is regarded as particularly brutal.

635 Muslim Crusaders besiege and conquer of Damascus

636 Muslim Crusaders defeat Byzantines decisively at Battle of Yarmuk.

637 Muslim Crusaders conquer Iraq at the Battle of al-Qadisiyyah (some date it in 635 or 636)

638 Muslim Crusaders conquer and annex Jerusalem, taking it from the Byzantines.

638-650 Muslim Crusaders conquer Iran, except along Caspian Sea.

639-642 Muslim Crusaders conquer Egypt.

641 Muslim Crusaders control Syria and Palestine.

643-707 Muslim Crusaders conquer North Africa.

644 Caliph Umar is assassinated by a Persian prisoner of war; Uthman ibn Affan is elected third Caliph, who is regarded by many Muslims as gentler than Umar.

644-650 Muslim Crusaders conquer Cyprus, Tripoli in North Africa, and establish Islamic rule in Iran, Afghanistan, and Sind.

656 Caliph Uthman is assassinated by disgruntled Muslim soldiers; Ali ibn Abi Talib, son-in-law and cousin to Muhammad, who married the prophet's daughter Fatima through his first wife Khadija, is set up as Caliph.

656 Battle of the Camel, in which Aisha, Muhammad's wife, leads a rebellion against Ali for not avenging Uthman's assassination. Ali's partisans win.

657 Battle of Siffin between Ali and Muslim governor of Jerusalem, arbitration goes against Ali

661 Murder of Ali by an extremist; Ali's supporters acclaim his son Hasan as next Caliph, but he comes to an agreement with Muawiyyah I and retires to Medina.

661-680 the Caliphate of Muawiyyah I. He founds Umayyid dynasty and moves capital from Medina to Damascus

673-678 Arabs besiege Constantinople, capital of Byzantine Empire

680 Massacre of Hussein (Muhammad's grandson), his family, and his supporters in Karbala, Iraq.

691 Dome of the Rock is completed in Jerusalem, only six decades after Muhammad's death.

705 Abd al-Malik restores Umayyad rule.

710-713 Muslim Crusaders conquer the lower Indus Valley.

711-713 Muslim Crusaders conquer Spain and impose the kingdom of Andalus. This article recounts how Muslims today still grieve over their expulsion 700 years later. They seem to believe that the land belonged to them in the first place.

719 Cordova, Spain, becomes seat of Arab governor

732 The Muslim Crusaders stopped at the Battle of Poitiers; that is, Franks (France) halt Arab advance

749 The Abbasids conquer Kufah and overthrow Umayyids

756 Foundation of Umayyid amirate in Cordova, Spain, setting up an independent kingdom from Abbasids

762 Foundation of Baghdad

785 Foundation of the Great Mosque of Cordova

789 Rise of Idrisid amirs (Muslim Crusaders) in Morocco; foundation of Fez; Christoforos, a Muslim who converted to Christianity, is executed.

800 Autonomous Aghlabid dynasty (Muslim Crusaders) in Tunisia

807 Caliph Harun al-Rashid orders the destruction of non-Muslim prayer houses and of the church of Mary Magdalene in Jerusalem

809 Aghlabids (Muslim Crusaders) conquer Sardinia, Italy

813 Christians in Palestine are attacked; many flee the country

831 Muslim Crusaders capture Palermo, Italy; raids in Southern Italy

850 Caliph al-Matawakkil orders the destruction of non-Muslim houses of prayer

855 Revolt of the Christians of Hims (Syria)

837-901 Aghlabids (Muslim Crusaders) conquer Sicily, raid Corsica, Italy, France

869-883 Revolt of black slaves in Iraq

909 Rise of the Fatimid Caliphate in Tunisia; these Muslim Crusaders occupy Sicily, Sardinia

928-969 Byzantine military revival, they retake old territories, such as Cyprus (964) and Tarsus (969)

937 The Ikhshid, a particularly harsh Muslim ruler, writes to Emperor Romanus, boasting of his control over the holy places

937 The Church of the Resurrection (known as Church of Holy Sepulcher in Latin West) is burned down by Muslims; more churches in Jerusalem are attacked

960 Conversion of Qarakhanid Turks to Islam

966 Anti-Christian riots in Jerusalem

969 Fatimids (Muslim Crusaders) conquer Egypt and found Cairo

c. 970 Seljuks enter conquered Islamic territories from the East

973 Israel and southern Syria are again conquered by the Fatimids

1003 First persecutions by al-Hakim; the Church of St. Mark in Fustat, Egypt, is destroyed

1009 Destruction of the Church of the Resurrection by al-Hakim (see 937)

1012 Beginning of al-Hakim's oppressive decrees against Jews and Christians

1015 Earthquake in Palestine; the dome of the Dome of the Rock collapses

1031 Collapse of Umayyid Caliphate and establishment of 15 minor independent dynasties throughout Muslim Andalus

1048 Reconstruction of the Church of the Resurrection completed

1050 Creation of Almoravid (Muslim Crusaders) movement in Mauretania; Almoravids (aka Murabitun) are coalition of western Saharan Berbers; followers of Islam, focusing on the Quran, the hadith, and Maliki law.

1055 Seljuk Prince Tughrul enters Baghdad, consolidation of the Seljuk Sultanate

1055 Confiscation of property of Church of the Resurrection

1071 Battle of Manzikert, Seljuk Turks (Muslim Crusaders) defeat Byzantines and occupy much of Anatolia

1071 Turks (Muslim Crusaders) invade Palestine

1073 Conquest of Jerusalem by Turks (Muslim Crusaders)

1075 Seljuks (Muslim Crusaders) capture Nicea (Iznik) and make it their capital in Anatolia

1076 Almoravids (Muslim Crusaders) (see 1050) conquer western Ghana

1085 Toledo is taken back by Christian armies

1086 Almoravids (Muslim Crusaders) (see 1050) send help to Andalus, Battle of Zallaca

1090-1091 Almoravids (Muslim Crusaders) occupy all of Andalus except Saragossa and Balearic Islands

1094 Byzantine emperor Alexius Comnenus I asks western Christendom for help against Seljuk invasions of his territory; Seljuks are Muslim Turkish family of eastern origins; see 970

1095 Pope Urban II preaches first Crusade; they capture Jerusalem in 1099

So it is only after all of the Islamic aggressive invasions that Western Christendom launches its first Crusades.

Really quite incomparable as a religion of holy war.


----------



## diddye

hehe,we should start calling muslims crusaders...they're the OG crusaders.

Anyways, heres where hezbollah keeds their headquarters:

http://www.cnn.com/2006/WORLD/meast/08/02/...main/index.html


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

Video looks kind of vague...

But if I was inthe middle of a war, I, too would have a weapon with me at my house, work...etc

not to take sides...


----------



## Fargo

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Video looks kind of vague...
> 
> But if I was inthe middle of a war, I, too would have a weapon with me at my house, work...etc
> 
> not to take sides...


Let's call a spade a spade. They were hiding weapons and intelligence in a hospital. Model citizens.

I do agree that the killing of civilians is detestable, so everyone skeptical of this should start proposing sollutions. What could Israel do as an alternative that does not compromise their security?


----------



## Someone

yeah.. in the TV (and also in the sites) published a video thats prove
the video show the elite unite "Shaldag" and "Sayeret Matkal" land in Lebanon.. blah blah blah they kindapped 5 hezbollah terrorist and kill 10
and goal was to assassin someone (i think) and from what i realize so he escaped
anyway, they prove that the Hospital was a Hezbollah HQ

rigor, you want I bring the video ?
I see the video in the CNN site
and i think is not the same video which I saw


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

I was just saying. The bombing was the part that I oppose.

To me, Israel is not on the defense, they are on the offense...


----------



## Someone

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> I was just saying. The bombing was the part that I oppose.
> 
> To me, Israel is not on the defense, they are on the offense...


what offense in Israel?
I'm serious, what the hell is offense in Israel?
don't foget that the all act they did, do and will do is just for a reaction for what the Hezbollah did, do and will do;
so I think I is defense.


----------



## Someone

anyway
this is the video which I saw
if you cannot see or something, click on "play"

http://www.keshet-tv.com/VideoPage.aspx?MediaID=6013
here he talks, the first sentence that he said it's that from informantion that came, in the hospital and the under the hospital there is a bunker that hides a Hezbollah terrorist.

so..what do you think? They use the civilian as a humen shiled? because in the hospital there is a innconets, after the all - this is a HOSPITAL? It's not really humen shiled.. but even.

Also, this need to be a hospital for the civilian, not a HQ for TERRORIST.


----------



## jaejae

Fargo, Jeff Goldberg wouldn't happen to be Jewish by any chance now would he?????.......

And while the world is focused on Hezbollah and Lebanon the real issue, that of a marginalized, disenfranchised, subjugated and terrorized people...namely the Palestinians, is once again put aside by everyone, including the Arab neighbours.....



Liquid said:


> Well I think Israelis are terrorists...
> 
> it all depends on who's perspective you are on. And BTW, the US and Israel are alone on this one. Without US veto power, the Israelis wouldnt be there.


Ah, truth comes out. What happened to you thinking that you were impartial? hehe...i could always tell by your posts which side you were on.
[/quote]

HAHAH, you got me.

/sarcasm

I was trying to prove a point... saying that from a different perspective, anyone can be a terrorist.. ya know..?
[/quote]

:laugh: yeah you keep telling yourself that, i smelled this bullshit a mile away...

as far as lebanon, you can talk about peace all you want, but thats all it will ever be is talk and israel knows this better then anyone.. what happens, you get a cease fire and what? hope that israel has shed enough blood thatll satisfy a jihad for at least a year?? because gaurenteed once they let up on hezebolla, and we let up on iraq its only a matter of time before israel takes it in the ass as well as we do back here..

i can see it now, "your a warmonger!!,peace, love, icecream and bunny rabbits you crasy basted!!







talks of peace and a cease fire would all be great if we were dealing with civil human beings, but we're not, and over 2000 years of bullshit prooves this..im sorry but they talk all this sh*t about dieing for islam with honor, and when the sh*t hits the fan they fire from behind thier own woman and children and play <i never thought id say this> the liberal bullshit media against ourselves..these people want a fight but they do not want an opposition, they would rather fight against the helpless and the weak, take civilian hostages who alot of the time sympothise thier cause and are trying to help them, blow themselves up kill a bunch of innocent civilians then bost about it like it was some kind of honorable victory and when met on the field and they cant handle any kind of opposition they hide behind the innocent and cry foul when thier are casualties

mean while if they had any kind of honor and truley believe that god is on thier side and in thier strength and cause, they would stop hiding behind women and children, you can use guerilla tactics with out hiding behind civilians, imo lebanon is just as guilty as hezebollah, they knew what was coming and when they allowed hezebolla to fire at israel from within lebanon, if they are truley hostages in thier own country then this means thier country no longer belonged to them and should have willfully taken up arms against hezebollah or left to a nieboring country and allowed israel to liberate them..but they did not and when thier were threats of an invasion they answered that they would stay and fight along side hezebolla, f*ck all that struggling young democratic nation bullshit, theyve shown thier true colors..this is the grey area that most bleeding hearts refuse to look at, acknowledge or analyse..bring them to thier knees and they will rub your balls untill your snoring like a baby, once asleep they kick you in the nuts for milliniams of bullshit....







reminds me of my wife, holy sh*t im wondering if a sh*t load of midol air dropped is in order??

the one good thing that came from all this, is iran showed us whats under her skirt, this was the time to come out of the closet and fight, believe me we were hoping they would but like the pussies that they are, they continue to deny thier connection with these organisations to buy themselves enough time..these people in general dont like opposition because they lose terribly, they want to wait untill they have nuclear negotiations then watch how fast they grow balls in the sense of an increase in terrorism and flags actually takeing credit..im hoping a multinational force is implemented because nothing screams "take me hostage" to these people like a bunch of bleeding heart coughliberalscough and thus hopefully provoking a no more nonsense, no mercy, iran is the prize approach..but even then it wouldnt surprise me if there was still more talk..
[/quote]

You know you are incredibly aggressive for a Christian.... aren't you supposed to like turn the other cheek or something....

Also, I don't think Jesus ever cursed or swore. Aren't you supposed to follow him being "Christ Like"???


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

I just oppose war.


----------



## diddye

i dont know about goldberg, is he a wwe wrestler? But goldblum is jewish haha


----------



## Fargo

jaejae said:


> Fargo, Jeff Goldberg wouldn't happen to be Jewish by any chance now would he?????.......
> 
> And while the world is focused on Hezbollah and Lebanon the real issue, that of a marginalized, disenfranchised, subjugated and terrorized people...namely the Palestinians, is once again put aside by everyone, including the Arab neighbours.....
> 
> [


OMG stop being so cynical and read the article before you make a judgment based upon someon'e religion. Jeffery Goldberg is a highly regarded columnist and spent extended time meeting with top members of Hezbollah.

http://www.newyorker.com/fact/content/?021014fa_fact4

Iposted much earlier in this thread the original Palestinian territory, where 73% of the British mandate included the artificially created nation of TransJordan. Under the 1948 charter Israel received roughly 25% of Palestine as it was before the creation of Jordan. The Arabs are therefore just as responsible for establishing a Palestinian homeland. Seriously, I would advocate giving a portion of an American state to Israel, so the religious zealots in the middle east could continue killing each other without the Jews getting in the way. Say, part of Texas, Louisiana, along the gulf coast, for example, but if they want to live in the middle east they have every right.


----------



## jaejae

Fargo said:


> Fargo, Jeff Goldberg wouldn't happen to be Jewish by any chance now would he?????.......
> 
> And while the world is focused on Hezbollah and Lebanon the real issue, that of a marginalized, disenfranchised, subjugated and terrorized people...namely the Palestinians, is once again put aside by everyone, including the Arab neighbours.....
> 
> [


OMG stop being so cynical and read the article before you make a judgment based upon someon'e religion. Jeffery Goldberg is a highly regarded columnist and spent extended time meeting with top members of Hezbollah.

http://www.newyorker.com/fact/content/?021014fa_fact4

Iposted much earlier in this thread the original Palestinian territory, where 73% of the British mandate included the artificially created nation of TransJordan. Under the 1948 charter Israel received roughly 25% of Palestine as it was before the creation of Jordan. The Arabs are therefore just as responsible for establishing a Palestinian homeland. Seriously, I would advocate giving a portion of an American state to Israel, so the religious zealots in the middle east could continue killing each other without the Jews getting in the way. Say, part of Texas, Louisiana, along the gulf coast, for example, but if they want to live in the middle east they have every right.
[/quote]

OMG stop being so biased and read some of Edward Said's work on the Palestinian cause...

Better yet read this book. It brings together a number of poignant essays

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/037572574...TF8&s=books

or just go to http://www.edwardsaid.org/?q=node/1

Many of the articles in Al Ahram are accessible...

Jay


----------



## Fargo

jaejae said:


> Fargo, Jeff Goldberg wouldn't happen to be Jewish by any chance now would he?????.......
> 
> And while the world is focused on Hezbollah and Lebanon the real issue, that of a marginalized, disenfranchised, subjugated and terrorized people...namely the Palestinians, is once again put aside by everyone, including the Arab neighbours.....
> 
> [


OMG stop being so cynical and read the article before you make a judgment based upon someon'e religion. Jeffery Goldberg is a highly regarded columnist and spent extended time meeting with top members of Hezbollah.

http://www.newyorker.com/fact/content/?021014fa_fact4

Iposted much earlier in this thread the original Palestinian territory, where 73% of the British mandate included the artificially created nation of TransJordan. Under the 1948 charter Israel received roughly 25% of Palestine as it was before the creation of Jordan. The Arabs are therefore just as responsible for establishing a Palestinian homeland. Seriously, I would advocate giving a portion of an American state to Israel, so the religious zealots in the middle east could continue killing each other without the Jews getting in the way. Say, part of Texas, Louisiana, along the gulf coast, for example, but if they want to live in the middle east they have every right.
[/quote]

OMG stop being so biased and read some of Edward Said's work on the Palestinian cause...

Better yet read this book. It brings together a number of poignant essays

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/037572574...TF8&s=books

or just go to http://www.edwardsaid.org/?q=node/1

Many of the articles in Al Ahram are accessible...

Jay
[/quote]

Why are are you trying to 1-up my statements? You attempted to use Goldberg's Judaism as a means of discrediting him without even reading his article. And then before even reading it you assume I wouldn't give one of your sources a choice. I never attempted to discredit your writer, whose work I would be more than happy to read.


----------



## Guest

Is all of this true Fargo:

"The US uses Israel as a conduit when it wishes to avoid Congressional bans, embodied in the Arms Export Control Act, on selling arms to countries with serious human rights violations or, as in the case of India and Pakistan, when it wishes to avoid taking sides...Israel produces 12 percent of the world's arms. And it sells to countries few other want to associate with: Apartheid-era South Africa (where it trained the notorious security forces and helped develop the regime's nuclear program), Mobutu's Zaire, Liberia under Charles Taylor, the Burmese generals, Argentina, Brazil, Chile, Honduras and Guatemala under their military dictatorships, the corrupt and brutal regimes of Central Asia and Rwanda, where it sold small arms to the Hutu before and during the genocide, then, without interruption, to the Tutsis immediately afterwards."
--Jeff Halper


----------



## jaejae

Fargo said:


> Is all of this true Fargo:
> 
> "The US uses Israel as a conduit when it wishes to avoid Congressional bans, embodied in the Arms Export Control Act, on selling arms to countries with serious human rights violations or, as in the case of India and Pakistan, when it wishes to avoid taking sides...Israel produces 12 percent of the world's arms. And it sells to countries few other want to associate with: Apartheid-era South Africa (where it trained the notorious security forces and helped develop the regime's nuclear program), Mobutu's Zaire, Liberia under Charles Taylor, the Burmese generals, Argentina, Brazil, Chile, Honduras and Guatemala under their military dictatorships, the corrupt and brutal regimes of Central Asia and Rwanda, where it sold small arms to the Hutu before and during the genocide, then, without interruption, to the Tutsis immediately afterwards."
> --Jeff Halper


Mmmmmm....interesting...I wasn't aware of this...do you have a link?

Jay


----------



## Fargo

DannyBoy17 said:


> Is all of this true Fargo:
> 
> "The US uses Israel as a conduit when it wishes to avoid Congressional bans, embodied in the Arms Export Control Act, on selling arms to countries with serious human rights violations or, as in the case of India and Pakistan, when it wishes to avoid taking sides...Israel produces 12 percent of the world's arms. And it sells to countries few other want to associate with: Apartheid-era South Africa (where it trained the notorious security forces and helped develop the regime's nuclear program), Mobutu's Zaire, Liberia under Charles Taylor, the Burmese generals, Argentina, Brazil, Chile, Honduras and Guatemala under their military dictatorships, the corrupt and brutal regimes of Central Asia and Rwanda, where it sold small arms to the Hutu before and during the genocide, then, without interruption, to the Tutsis immediately afterwards."
> --Jeff Halper


Why are you asking me to verify Halper's article? The entire world is using everyone else as a conduit to further f*ck the people. I never denied that. We were talking about Hezbollah ideology and the Palestinian deisenfranchisement problem. But, as you wish. For the partially correc t argument that Israel is the embodiment of Neocon ideology in the Middle East, here's Halper's article, which was actually printed in Tikkun Magazine. I'll comment on it later, but I'd warn you to be careful with Halper though, eg, 


> Many of the founders of neo-conservatism in the 1970s and most of its prominent advocates today are Jewish. This is not an irrelevant fact, nor is it "anti-Semitic" to say so. Neo-conservatism emerged not of traditional anti-New Deal Republican conservatism, which was largely WASP and Middle Western in its roots, but out the Roosevelt's New Deal itself,


 These are largely half-truths, which are very dangerous. Anyway, here's the article.

Israel as an Extension of American Empire
By JEFF HALPER

There are many tragic and self-destructive features of the Occupation for Israel itself. Although the country was founded on the "original sin" of exclusivity and the expulsion of the refugees, it nevertheless had (has?) the potential to develop into a normal, even progressive society. Many of the socialist principles that accompanied the Zionist program led in those directions. Israel always talked of democracy, even extending citizenship to its Arab population in 1948, even though the underlying concept of a "Jewish democracy," coupled with a deep-based fear of demographics only exacerbated by the Occupation, has emptied that of much of its content. It constituted itself as a welfare state, only to see that largely dismantled as the Israel-Palestine conflict gave dominance to the right whose agenda, together with expansion, was anti-socialist and pro-privatization. Israel became a member of the Socialist International and engaged in constructive development work in Africa, Asia and Latin America, but its need for military strength, coupled with a self-serving "alliance" with the US, has led to become a major arms dealer on a global scale, a subverter of progressive civil society elements throughout the developing world.

One of the tragic developments related to this rightward shift of Israeli politics and social policies -- even defining Israel's view of itself in the world -- is its emergence as a center for the global right-wing, a constellation of nefarious ideologies, groups and forces that seek nothing less than American-Christian hegemony over the entire world. In a unique and, again, tragic confluence of historical processes, the rise of an aggressive neo-con ideology and militaristic foreign policy, centered in the US but not limited to it, coincides with the emergence of the Israeli rights and an expansionist Israel. "Coincides" might understate the case: in fact, the rise of a religious right in the West owes much of its impetus to Zionism and Israel, while Israel is able to pursue its Occupation only because of its willingness to serve Western (mainly US) imperial interests including acting as a galvanizing center for global neo-con forces. What follows is a brief survey of those forces and their interplay with Israel.

Israel as a Center of Neo-Con Ideology and Mobilization.

Many of the founders of neo-conservatism in the 1970s and most of its prominent advocates today are Jewish. This is not an irrelevant fact, nor is it "anti-Semitic" to say so. Neo-conservatism emerged not of traditional anti-New Deal Republican conservatism, which was largely WASP and Middle Western in its roots, but out the Roosevelt's New Deal itself, which resonated with Eastern European Jewish immigrants, many of whom were working class and attracted to socialism and communism. From there they and their children gravitated to the New Left and then to liberalism (Irving Kristol has described a neo-con as "a liberal mugged by reality.") The Jewish magazine Commentary, a publication of Jewish liberals who were indeed mugged by the Sixties, became the fountain and mouthpiece of neo-conservatism as it emerged and entered into power politics during the Reagan Administration (when Jeane Kirkpatrick became the leading non-Jewish luminary).

Just a glance at some of the most prominent neo-cons:

Commentary founder and editor Norman Podhoretz; 
Irving Kristol, former Commentary editor and founder of The Public Interest; 
Elliot Abrams, head of the Middle East Desk of the National Security Council and Podhoretz's son-in-law; 
Douglas Feith, Undersecretary of Defense and one of the architects of the occupation of Iraq; 
Paul Wolfowitz, former Deputy Secretary of Defense now heading the World Bank; 
Richard Perle, former Chairman of the Pentagon's Defense Policy Board;
William Kristol, son of Irving, co-founder of the Project for a New American Century; 
Daniel Pipes, Middle East Studies professor and founder of the notorious CampusWatch; 
Charles Krauthammer, Washington Post columnist; 
Dov Zakheim, former Comptroller of the Separtment of Defense; 
David Wurmser, Cheney's chief Middle East advisor; 
Kenneth Adelman, a hawkish arms control expert and senior Pentagon official.

Just to name a few points up a Jewish connection that is hard to understate.

Israel, of course, has long been of prime concern to these pillars of the American Jewish community, who now enjoy the political clout to integrate that issue seamlessly into the neo-con doctrine and thereby into the very fabric of American foreign policy and military strategy. It is a measure of how Jews have assimilated into American life, how they identity completely with the United States of which they see Israel as an extension, the "only democracy in the Middle East." In the "clash of civilizations" paradigm that defines the neo-con approach, the United States has embarked on a pre-emptive crusade to generate a "global democratic revolution" regime change to usher in governments more reflective of US values and thus more in tune with American interests all under American (corporate) tutelage. American Empire in a truly New American Century. Israel, then, fits neatly into the equation in three ways. First, it represents just that kind of American underling the US holds up as its model (and how Israel benefits from American largesse should help persuade other regimes); second, it possesses the military capacity and political readiness to further American interests; and third, it is located in the Middle East, the primary "theater" of the Crusade, where it is engaged with America's declared arch-enemy, "radical Islam." A strong Israel, then, represents a strong America.

Playing with Fire: The Centrality of Israel to Christian Fundamentalists.

All this dovetails neatly with yet another powerful strand of right-wing ideology, that of Christian Zionism. According to Stephen Sizer, the author of Christian Zionism (2003), modern Christian fundamentalism is largely defined by a notion of dispensationalism, the idea that humanity will go through seven periods of Divine testing, culminating in Armageddon and the Second Coming of Christ. In this eschatology, the Jews and the modern state of Israel play such a key role that fundamentalism, dispensationalism and Christian Zionism are virtually interchangeable. As explained by Sizer, Christian Zionism claims not only that every act taken by Israel is orchestrated by God, and should be condoned, supported, and even praised by everyone else, but that the Jews will lead the process since, in the fundamentalist view, this will lead to blessing for the entire world as nations recognise and respond to what God is seen to be doing in and through Israel.

Sizer defines Christian Zionism by seven tenets:

1. A literalist hermeneutic
2. The Jews remain God's chosen people
3. The Jews have a divine right to the land of the Middle East
4. Jerusalem is their exclusive capital
5. The Jewish temple must be rebuilt
6. The Arabs are the enemies of God's people
7. The world will end soon in the great battle of Armageddon but Christians who support Israel will escape.

This religious movement has its roots in the Protestant Reformation, where the Bible was taught within a contemporary historical context and given a plain literal sense. Puritan eschatology, which became dominant in European and American Protestantism as early as the late 17th century (think of Jonathan Edwards and Cotton Mathers) took on a postmillennial character, teaching that the conversion of the Jews would lead to future blessing for the entire world.

In Britain, where dispensationalism matured, Christian Zionism spawned such influential figures as Lord Shaftesbury, Lord Arthur Balfour and Lloyd George (Queen Victoria herself took on the title: Protectress of the Jews). Balfour worked closely with Zionist leader Haim Weizmann (later the first President of Israel) to produce what came to be known as the Balfour Declaration. Considered the first major statement of support for Zionism by a world power, it states somewhat disingenuously that "His Majesty's Government views with favour the establishment in Palestine of a National Home for the Jewish people, and will use their best endeavours to facilitate the achievement of that object, it being clearly understood that nothing shall be done, which may prejudice the civil and religious rights of the existing non-Jewish Communities in Palestine" Already at that early period the Christian Zionists privileged the rights of the Jews over those of the Palestinians indeed, were ignoring the rights of the "natives" altogether. In an extraordinarily candid letter written in 1919, Balfour articulated for the first time the deceitful nature of Western foreign policy towards the Palestinians that has characterized it for the past century:

"For in Palestine we do not propose even to go through the form of consulting the wishes of the present inhabitants of the country," he wrote. [T]he Four Great Powers are committed to Zionism. And Zionism, be it right or wrong, good or bad, is rooted in age-long traditions, in present needs, in future hopes, of far profounder import than the desires or prejudices of the 700,000 Arabs who now inhabit that ancient land...._n short, so far as Palestine is concerned, the Powers have made no statement of fact which is not admittedly wrong, and no declaration of policy which, at least in the letter, they have not always intended to violate."

While Christian Zionism also has pockets of strength elsewhere -- in Holland and Scandinavia, for example, as well as among many fundamentalists in the developing world its center is certainly the United States, where it was brought from England in the middle 19th century by John Nelson Darby, whom Sizer describes as

"the father of Dispensationalism," for whom a revived Israel became a cornerstone of his apocalyptic theology. Darby, says Sizer, "has probably had a greater influence on end-time thinking than anyone else in the last two centuries [though rivalled by Hal Lindsey Tim LaHaye's "Left Behind" series, influenced by him]. In the absence of a strong Jewish Zionist movement, American Christian Zionism arose from the confluence of these complex associations, evangelical, premillennial, dispensational, millenarian, and proto-fundamentalist.No longer were Christian Zionists expecting Jewish national repentance to precede restoration; it could wait until after Jesus returned during the millennium."

Darby preached that God has two distinct and separate peoples: the Church, his heavenly people, and the Jews, his earthly people. While they function as one unit indeed, as mentioned, the Jews even take a leading role via Israel -- dispensationalists nevertheless see two very different "dispensations" at the End of Time. While Christians enjoy the Second Coming and the salvation of the Millennium, Jews, their supposed allies, suffer a much different fate: at Armageddon two-thirds of the Jews die and the final third convert to Christianity, a precondition of the Second Coming. Dispensalism is hardly a Jewish-friendly theology. The three major types of dispensationalism, however -- Apocalyptic (preoccupied with the End of Tome; Messianic (busy evangelising Jews for Jesus); and Political (using political means to defend and bless' Israel share the same basic tenets: a commitment to biblical literalism; a futurist eschatology; and the restoration of the Jews to Palestine.

Several Dispensationalists have played an elemental role in shaping modern Christian Zionism. William E. Blackstone, who preached that that the Jews had a biblical right to Palestine and would soon be restored there, supported Darby financially and worked very closely with Louis Brandeis, the Jewish member of the Supreme Court and early American Zionist leader who once proclaimed: "You [Blackstone] you are the Father of Zionism as your work antedates Herzl.' Cyrus Scofield, whose Scofield Reference Bible, published in 1918, has been described as "the Bible of American Fundamentalism," played a key role in founding the Dallas Theological Seminary, the main academic arm of dispensationalism (where Lindsay hails from). Israel's independence in 1948 and its stunning victory in the 1967 "Six Day War" foreshadowing Armageddon -- galvanized Christian Zionists, but was only with the election in 1976 of President Jimmy Carter, a "born again" Christian, which coincided with Menachem Begin's 1977 election as Prime Minister of Israel, did they truly began coalescing as an organized political force within American politics a trend consolidated by the subsequent election of Reagan and the emergence of Jerry Falwell's "Moral Majority." Not only did the Zionist Jewish lobby in the US have a champion in the White House, but Christian Zionists including Attorney General Ed Meese, Secretary of Defence Casper , Secretary of the Interior James Watt and, indeed, Reagan himself achieved political power for the first time. Lindsay, Pat Robertson and Falwell, who in 1982 was invited by Reagan to give a briefing to the National Security Council, gained formal access to American political leaders and policy-makers.

Today, Jerry Falwell, who calls America's "Bible Belt" Israel's "safety belt," estimates that there are 70 million Christian Zionists 80,000 fundamentalist pastors, their views disseminated by 1,000 Christian radio stations as well as 100 Christian TV stations. They are clearly a dominant part of the Republican Party, representing a quarter of Bush's voters.

Mobilizing the Global Extreme Right.

Just as it has benefited from the rise of the Right in the US and elsewhere in Europe, Israel under the Likud (though not exclusively under the Likud) has become a center for mobilizing right-wing ideological and political forces on a global scale. Most visible in this regard is the annual Jerusalem Summit (actually held in the Israeli city of Herzliya), where the neo-con tribe gathers and galvanizes its plans for world domination around their concern for Israel. We are not speaking of marginal "kooks," but of top right-wing political leaders from Israel, the US, Europe and other parts of the world, high military officers and leading academics. Its leading lights include: Baroness Caroline Cox, Deputy Speaker of the U.K. House of the Lords and the non-executive director of the Andrei Sakharov Foundation (I wonder what Sakharov, who spent his whole life upholding human rights, would think of that!); Sam Brownback, Republican U.S. Senator from Kansas; Prof. Moshe Kaveh, President of Bar-Ilan University; Prof. Daniel Pipes, Board Member, United States Institute of Peace; Director of the Middle East Forum; Initiator of CampusWatch; Dr. Yuri Shtern, Knesset Member, National Union; a leader of the Russian community and a member of the extreme right;

Their worldview and agenda is summed up in what is called the "Jerusalem Declaration." It covers a range of issues of concern to the global right: But it also brings Israel into the center of the global right-wing agenda, suffusing it with Israeli claims and terms. Thus, Israel and its exclusive "right" to the entire Land of Israel is inserted into the very center of the neo-con agenda. The Jerusalem Declaration asserts:

ISRAEL AS THE KEY TO THE HARMONY OF CIVILIZATIONS

Billions of people believe that Jerusalem's spiritual and historical importance endows it with a special authority to become a center of world's unity.

Israel's unique geographic and historic position at the crossroads of civilizations enables it to reconcile their conflicts. Israel's unique spiritual experience enables it to find a golden mean between the fault lines dividing civilizations: between tradition and modernity, religion and science, authority and democracy.

We call upon all nations to choose Jerusalem, the eternal and indivisible capital of Israel, as a center for this evolving new unity. We believe that one of the objectives of Israel's divinely-inspired rebirth is to make it the center of the new unity of the nations, which will lead to an era of peace and prosperity, foretold by the Prophets.

Most Islamic countries, regrettably, have sworn to destroy Israel. We call on the countries of the Free World to realize the following: if the people of Israel can live in peace in their Promised Land, peace will have a chance to reign in the whole world. If radical Islam succeeds in destroying Israel, there will never be peace, and Western civilization will fall to Jihad as well.

For the sake of the entire world and therein, the land of Israel must belong to the people of Israel.

The front line in the war we are fighting rests in the birthplace of Judeo-Christian civilization. The stakes are high: if Israel and Jerusalem are fortified, they will become the center where mankind will gather to usher in an era of peace and prosperity. But the West's failure to save them may well spell doom for civilization itself.

Just as in the past the Free World stood together against Fascism and Communism, so it today must do to combat the third challenge: radical Islam. We prevailed then, and we shall prevail now. United around Jerusalem and armed with our eternal values, we cannot fail.

And what of the Palestinians? They are disposed of neatly, almost mater-of-factly, in the Jerusalem Declaration:

PLO STATE AS A THREAT TO PEACE

Supporting the creation of a PLO state in Judea and Samaria is a historical injustice of colossal proportion.

A tiny democracy is urged to concede the only thing it lacks - territory - to totalitarian regimes in exchange for the promises of the only thing they cannot provide - peace.

In pressuring to attain this suicidal arrangement, the "free world" betrays the very principles on which it is based. Anti-Israel and anti-Zionist attitudes, which disguise primordial anti-Semitism, constitute one area where hypocrisy in international politics is most visible.

The genesis of a totalitarian PLO state would represent an act of surrender to radical Islam's false rhetoric and a capitulation to terror.

The totalitarian PLO state would become a safe haven for international terrorism, a new Taliban-esque refuge, replete with plots to destroy both Israel and the West. Thus the future generations of the Free World will pay in blood for their fathers' moral blindness.

We call on the government of Israel to provide moral leadership to the world in the struggle against terror:

Cease negotiating with terrorists and proffering mass releases of captured murderers.

Eliminate the terror-sponsoring capabilities of the Palestinian Authority.

Liberate Arabs residing in Judea, Samaria and Gaza from the Jihad propaganda machine, which has turned them into a morally depraved people who worship murder and terror.

Promote a viable humanistic alternative for just and secure peace instead of creating a terrorist PLO state.

We call on all free nations to:

Unite in order to remove from power despotic Islamic regimes and re-educate an entire generation of Muslim children to embrace the democratic traditions of normative Islam.

Recognize the PLO/ PA as the terrorist organization which it is.

Cease forcing Israel to negotiate with terrorists.

Encourage Israel to establish full sovereignty throughout the land of Israel.

We must reject moral relativism and confront creeping "anti-Zionism" on Western campuses.

A favorite target of global neo-cons, Christian fundamentalists and the Israeli right is "radical Islam" -- convenient for Israel if it can succeed in depicting the Palestinians at part of that nefarious but mystified conspiracy/population. Says a statement issued by the Jerusalem Summit:

The front line in the war we are fighting rests in the birthplace of Judeo-Christian civilization. The stakes are high: if Israel and Jerusalem are fortified, they will become the center where mankind will gather to usher in an era of peace and prosperity. But the West's failure to save them may well spell doom for civilization itself.

Just as in the past the Free World stood together against Fascism and Communism, so it today must do to combat the third challenge: radical Islam. We prevailed then, and we shall prevail now. United around Jerusalem and armed with our eternal values, we cannot fail.

But a second target a favorite with the neo-cons of the Bush Administration as well are NGOs, the very body and soul of civil society. Well, that's not exactly true. After all, some of the favored neo-con organizations fundamentalist churches, right-wing think tanks, The Project for a New American Century, the Zionist Organization of America and others are also of civil society. Let's rephrase: a favorite target of neo-cons are progressive NGOs. These are blamed for being undemocratic (!) organizations whose main raison d'etre is to constrain American power. "The work of the state," writes the prominent Australian neo-con Gary Johns in his well-known article "The NGO Challenge: Whose Democracy is it Anyway?" "is as much to counter the tyranny of the minorities, including individuals, as well as to [sic] counter the tyranny of the majority. The task is to limit the claims on the commons, to depoliticize much of life, to make it less amenable to public dispute.In the most egalitarian and peaceful of nations, there is the invention of a permanent litany of human rights abuses."

None other than the venerable American Enterprise Institute, (NGO) home to some of the major neo-cons, runs a website called "NGO Watch," which keeps an eye on other "undemocratic" NGOs. Since NGOs constitute a serious threat to American Empire by exposing its workings, countering its dis-information and mobilizing civil society opposition (European NGOs are particularly suspect), it is not surprising that Israel, too, has its own anti-NGO website, "NGO Monitor," an off-shoot of the NGO Watch whose declared objective is "to end the practice used by certain self-declared humanitarian NGOs' of exploiting the label universal human rights' to promote politically and ideologically motivated anti-Israel agendas." Operated by an "approved" NGO headed by Dore Gold, Netanyahu's Ambassador to the UN, NGO Monitor targets such organizations as the Ford Foundation (who, according to the Monitor, "provided funding to a number of human-rights based NGOs that engaged in demonization and anti-Israel activities"), Christian Aid, ICAHD, B'tselem, Human Rights Watch and Amnesty, together with all Israeli NGOs favoring "peace" (including the mild New Israeli Fund) and, virtually by definition, all Palestinian NGOs. By intimidating funders of NGOs whose views are unacceptable to them, the "monitors," the neo-cons and their Israeli clones hope to limit the effectiveness of progressive civil society groups, thus strengthening the hand of governments in which such "democratic" elements as themselves, religious fundamentalists, corporations and the military have the upper hand.

Bringing the Israeli Right into the Global Neo-Con Alliance.

Although hardly a fan of Christians, Menachem Begin and his Likud colleagues appreciated their ideological similarities and the dovetailing of their political worldviews, especially since a militarily strong Israel able to use its Occupation for expansion was at the common center of their concerns. In order not only to strengthen the right-wing position at home but to influence policy towards Israel deriving from the US-led international community, Israel's right wing has worked diligently to insert itself into the global right alliance.

The Likud has long courted the Christian Right. In 1980, Falwell became the first non-Jew to be awarded the Vladimir Ze'ev Jabotinsky medal for Zionist excellence by Begin. It was well known that Benjamin Netanyahu, when visiting Washington as Prime Minister, used to first meet with Falwell, and The National Unity Coalition for Israel, a gathering of more than 500 fundamentalist Christian leaders, then with the President and Congressional leaders. That continues: Pat Robertson received Israel's Freedom Award in 2004, and both Netanyahu and Benny Alon, the leader of the extreme right National Union Party, conduct extensive and ongoing contacts with them. It is a case of strange bed-fellows of great use to each other: Alon and other xenophobic orthodox rabbis who hold Christianity in contempt embracing dispensationalists who look forward to the End of Days and the end of the Jews. Yet each has its own interest in using Israel as a vehicle for its political program and of course the Jewish neo-cons lend a legitimacy to the relationship. All use the other.

Another interesting wrinkle is provided by another xenophobic and in principle anti-Christian community in Israel, the leaders of the Russian immigrants in Israel, such as Nathan Sharansky and Avigdor Lieberman, Netanyahu's former office chief. United by their fierce anti-communism and similar neo-con views of the world (Sharansky, who has been called "Bush's guru," was instrumental in getting the US to isolate Arafat), the Russian immigrant leaders carry on an intimate relationship with Washington through both the neo-cons and the Christian Right, while ensuring through their mobilization of the one million-strong Russian community in Israel the continued rule of the Likud (even though they actually stand to the right of it).

Through their control of the organized Jewish community in the US and elsewhere, demonstrated most openly in the work of the American-Israel Political Action Committee (AIPAC), the Likud and Russian elements in Israel have even succeeded in turning what was historically a liberal Jewish Establishment into another uncritical arm of Israeli policy, and thus of the extreme right.

Operational Conclusion: Israel Against Progressive Civil Society

The operational upshot of all this is not merely a well-organized, well-financed and well-articulated global cabal of neo-cons, religious fundamentalists, academics who will legitimize their positions and political leaders, but the integration of Israel into a global military system again, led by the US but involving the elites of almost every country, including Arab and Muslim ones whose purpose is to subvert progressive civil society elements and create an "environment" conducive to American Empire and the well-being of those compliant international elites. Israel's leading position in this military alliance, then, has global implications, but it also serves to give Israel the military strength and political umbrella needed to transform its Occupation into annexation while advancing a Pax Americana over the Middle East.

Israel's military influence as a point-country for American Empire stems from four main sources:

(1) Israel has inserted itself into the center of the US military industry. This, at least, is how AIPAC is able to sell Israel to members of Congress. According to its website in 2001 (www.aipac.org):

The United States and Israel have formed a unique strategic partnership [a formal "strategic alliance" was signed in 1985].Perhaps more than any two countries, the US and Israel share vital intelligence on terrorism, weapons proliferation and other threats. With US help, Israel is able to maintain its qualitative military edge for deterring aggression by its potential enemies. By collaborating with Israel, the US has a reliable, democratic and technologically-advanced partner in securing American strategic interests. This partnership includes: bilateral strategic agreements on military planning, ballistic missile defense and counter-terrorism; joint development of weapons and technologies; intelligence sharing; and combined military exercises.By working closely with the Israeli Defense Forces, and by pre-positioning equipment in Israel, the United States military enhances the readiness of its own forces responding to future crises in the Middle East.

The US pre-positions hundreds of millions of dollars worth of military equipment, including spare parts, trucks, ammunition and armor in Israel. This equipment can be used by Israel as emergency supplies in times of crisis and is available to US forces for military contingencies in the region.Israeli defense companies have become a significant provider of military equipment to the US Armed Forces. Israel represents one of the top five suppliers of high-tech military hardware to the United States, and is first on a per capita basis. An average of 300 US Department of Defense and military personnel travel to Israel every month, more per capita than any other US ally.

Needless to say, Israel provided key support for the US in Iraq, including the construction of mock Iraqi neighborhoods and villages in the Negev where American troops could train. The American military government in Iraq, the "Civil Administration," was patterned after the Israeli Civil Administration that rules the Occupied Territories. Israeli involvement in the defense-related economies in the districts of most members of Congress explains to a great degree why Israel enjoys the uncritical support it does. The Israeli astronaut who died in the Challenger accident testifies to the intimate involvement of Israel in the most guarded parts of the American military, where even European countries are excluded. In fact, Israel has just taken delivery of advanced F-16s and helicopter gunships that have been denied Europe.

(2) Israel also serves as the major arms subcontractor for American arms. It recently signed two agreements, worth $1.5 billion each, to train and equip both the Chinese and Indian armies with Israeli-tinkered US weaponry. The US uses Israel as a conduit when it wishes to avoid Congressional bans, embodied in the Arms Export Control Act, on selling arms to countries with serious human rights violations or, as in the case of India and Pakistan, when it wishes to avoid taking sides.

(3) Because of access to American technology and financial support, Israel has become the third largest arms producer in the world, making more weapons than China, Britain or France. In fact, Israel produces 12% of the world's arms. And it sells to countries few other want to associate with: Apartheid-era South Africa (where it trained the notorious security forces and helped develop the regime's nuclear program), Mobutu's Zaire, Liberia under Charles Taylor, the Burmese generals, Agentina, Brazil, Chile, Honduras and Guatemala under their military dictatorships, the corrupt and brutal regimes of Central Asia and Rwanda, where it sold small arms to the Hutu before and during the genocide, then, without interruption, to the Tutsis immediately afterwards.

(4) Israel has become a military superpower in its own right. Its army and air force rival those of the major European countries, and it has become the world's fourth largest nuclear power, despite never signing the Nuclear Non-Proliferation Treaty. It works closely with the US military. For example, Seymour Hersh wrote in The New Yorker (January 24-31, 2005) that "The next strategic target [is] Iran.The [Bush] Administration has been conducting secret reconnaissance missions inside Iran at least since last summer.Defense Department civilians, under the leadership of Douglas Feith, have been working with Israeli planners and consultants to develop and refine potential nuclear, chemical-weapons, and missile targets inside Iran." And it pursues an aggressive military policy of its own, although with tacit or explicit American "permission." Israel has become a leading subverter of human rights and progressive change throughout the world. It has military advisors and mercenaries in Columbia (both on the side of the government and of the drug cartels). Its mercenaries (all of whom operate under the supervision of the Ministry of Defense) are active in West Africa, where they broke the UN's boycott on "blood diamonds," as in many other conflictual locales. Israeli advisors completely built Singapore's army, today the strongest in Southeast Asia. Israel also has major weapons development programs with every country in the European Union.

As an Israeli (and an immigrant to the country to boot), I write all this with sadness and concern. For all the violence and injustice that accompanied its birth, this was not the country it was intended to be. The slogan of the Israeli peace movement, "occupation corrupts," has proven to be true with a vengeance. Israel has become a Sparta, an aggressive country with no moral brakes that endangers its neighbors, peoples of far-away land and, in the end, its own population. The fact that Israel has become a handmaiden (to choose a nice word) to American Empire, that it has compounded the sins of occupation by joining forces with chauvinistic neo-cons, corporations pursuing war profits, anti-Semitic fundamentalists and other dubious forces subverting progressive civil society elements around the world. This is the greatest betrayal, not only of what Israel might have been had it sought accommodation and peace with the Palestinians and its other neighbors but of the Jewish people as a whole, who have been disproportionately represented among the progressive forces seeking to spread universal human and civil rights, and who themselves have a fundamental stake in such principles prevailing. The purpose of this paper is not to "knock" Israel, but to shake it, to yell at its leaders and citizens: "What are you doing? What have you become? Save yourselves!" If not that, then at least to constrain it, as we must constrain American Empire, for the sake of us all.

Jeff Halper is an anthropologist and the Director of the Israeli Committee Against House Demolitions (ICAHD). He can be reached at [email protected])

Bibliography

Prior, Michael 1999 Zionism and the State of Israel: A Moral Inquiry. London: Routledge.

Sizer, Stephen 2003 Christian Zionism: Road-map to Armageddon.

http://www.jinsa.org/home/home.html (Jewish Institute for National Security Affairs)
http://www.rense.com/general18/JINSA.htm
http://rightweb.irc-online.org/org/jinsa.php

http://www-hjs.pet.cam.ac.uk/patrons_html (Henry Jackson Society)_


----------



## Someone

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> I just oppose war.


You always said that, but matter of fact I think is..
Because according to what you say about Israel it's not seems like you against war, but against Israelis... After all.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

Israel invaded Lebanon.

Now the Hezbollah will be stronger than ever. And many innocents will/have died. That doesnt seem to be a concern of yours.

BTW, I feel the same about US invading IRAQ...


----------



## nismo driver

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Israel invaded Lebanon.
> 
> Now the Hezbollah will be stronger than ever. And many innocents will/have died. That doesnt seem to be a concern of yours.
> 
> BTW, I feel the same about US invading IRAQ...


i totally agree.

this doesnt mean isreal doens thave teh right to defend it self waht it means it that this situation whould have been handled another way that doesnt prove hezbollas point and further empower them and support there cause..


----------



## diddye

nismo driver said:


> Israel invaded Lebanon.
> 
> Now the Hezbollah will be stronger than ever. And many innocents will/have died. That doesnt seem to be a concern of yours.
> 
> BTW, I feel the same about US invading IRAQ...


i totally agree.

this doesnt mean isreal doens thave teh right to defend it self waht it means it that this situation whould have been handled another way that doesnt prove hezbollas point and further empower them and support there cause..
[/quote]

like........

either way, people never have a solution other then "we dont like war". Just like how nobody had a alternative solution to iraq. If the world was run by these peace activists, the world would all be run by dictators and extremists. Did you really want to exchange those two people for 2000 prisoners? So that next week they can do it again? Please offer a solution...a realistic one that doesn't involve the incompetent UN. We can see how GREAT they're doing w/ iran


----------



## nismo driver

diddye said:


> Israel invaded Lebanon.
> 
> Now the Hezbollah will be stronger than ever. And many innocents will/have died. That doesnt seem to be a concern of yours.
> 
> BTW, I feel the same about US invading IRAQ...


i totally agree.

this doesnt mean isreal doens thave teh right to defend it self waht it means it that this situation whould have been handled another way that doesnt prove hezbollas point and further empower them and support there cause..
[/quote]

like........

either way, people never have a solution other then "we dont like war". Just like how nobody had a alternative solution to iraq. If the world was run by these peace activists, the world would all be run by dictators and extremists. Did you really want to exchange those two people for 2000 prisoners? So that next week they can do it again? Please offer a solution...a realistic one that doesn't involve the incompetent UN. We can see how GREAT they're doing w/ iran :laugh:
[/quote]

i definately do not think that prisoner exchange is teh answer but i also dont feel a full frontal attack is the solution either..

a multi prong covert action working witht eh govt of lebanon special forces actions, high level hezbollah leadership assanation, calculated and systematic disection of hezbollah with out just shelling and bombing entire cities in and already struggling country, destroing lebanon will not have a positive aftermath, just like bull dozing palastine does not help generatepositive alternatives to fighting, no culture will strive in an oppresive situation, no economy can be built if they must firt rebild there infrastructure and poor country with little to no relife in sight will turn to revenge faster then they will work to overcome the set back.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

Those "prisoners" were never convicted. 
So prisoner is the wrong term.

Starting a war and invading a country is foolish. They will never disarm Hezbollah. All that is going to happen is MORE terror.

All this war has done is UNITE all of the ARABS against Israel.


----------



## Fargo

diddye said:


> Israel invaded Lebanon.
> 
> Now the Hezbollah will be stronger than ever. And many innocents will/have died. That doesnt seem to be a concern of yours.
> 
> BTW, I feel the same about US invading IRAQ...


i totally agree.

this doesnt mean isreal doens thave teh right to defend it self waht it means it that this situation whould have been handled another way that doesnt prove hezbollas point and further empower them and support there cause..
[/quote]

like........

either way, people never have a solution other then "we dont like war". Just like how nobody had a alternative solution to iraq. If the world was run by these peace activists, the world would all be run by dictators and extremists. Did you really want to exchange those two people for 2000 prisoners? So that next week they can do it again? Please offer a solution...a realistic one that doesn't involve the incompetent UN. We can see how GREAT they're doing w/ iran :laugh:
[/quote]

I'd be careful to compare this war with the war in Iraq, which you and I disagree on. Plenty of people have alternative sollutions to Iraq, rather than the let's just keep doin' what we've been doin' approach that averages 100 deaths per day. Rumsfeld won't even appear before the armed services committee of the senate because he knows they'll call him out. His statements yesterday were pathetic.
I agree though in the case of Israel vs. Hexbollah I've yet to hear any viable sollutions to disarming Hezbollah. It is the UN's job and responsibility, but theyhave a back log of human rights abuses riht now, none of which they've dealt with competently. America doesn't make it any easier by having an inept foreign policy team that isolates itself.


----------



## nismo driver

Fargo said:


> I'd be careful to compare this war with the war in Iraq, which you and I disagree on. Plenty of people have alternative sollutions to Iraq, rather than the let's just keep doin' what we've been doin' approach that averages 100 deaths per day. Rumsfeld won't even appear before the armed services committee of the senate because he knows they'll call him out. His statements yesterday were pathetic.
> I agree though in the case of Israel vs. Hexbollah I've yet to hear any viable sollutions to disarming Hezbollah. *It is the UN's job and responsibility,* but theyhave a back log of human rights abuses riht now, none of which they've dealt with competently. America doesn't make it any easier by having an inept foreign policy team that isolates itself.


thats like saying its ronald Mcdonalds job to help fat people lose weight..

the UN is really not an effective force..


----------



## diddye

Wow, a bunch of unarmed blue helmets observing hezbollah swarm around them in a war zone. haha, how do you keep peace by watching? Sure are effective


----------



## Liquid

jaejae said:


> Well I think Israelis are terrorists...
> 
> it all depends on who's perspective you are on. And BTW, the US and Israel are alone on this one. Without US veto power, the Israelis wouldnt be there.


Ah, truth comes out. What happened to you thinking that you were impartial? hehe...i could always tell by your posts which side you were on.
[/quote]

HAHAH, you got me.

/sarcasm

I was trying to prove a point... saying that from a different perspective, anyone can be a terrorist.. ya know..?
[/quote]

:laugh: yeah you keep telling yourself that, i smelled this bullshit a mile away...

as far as lebanon, you can talk about peace all you want, but thats all it will ever be is talk and israel knows this better then anyone.. what happens, you get a cease fire and what? hope that israel has shed enough blood thatll satisfy a jihad for at least a year?? because gaurenteed once they let up on hezebolla, and we let up on iraq its only a matter of time before israel takes it in the ass as well as we do back here..

i can see it now, "your a warmonger!!,peace, love, icecream and bunny rabbits you crasy basted!!







talks of peace and a cease fire would all be great if we were dealing with civil human beings, but we're not, and over 2000 years of bullshit prooves this..im sorry but they talk all this sh*t about dieing for islam with honor, and when the sh*t hits the fan they fire from behind thier own woman and children and play <i never thought id say this> the liberal bullshit media against ourselves..these people want a fight but they do not want an opposition, they would rather fight against the helpless and the weak, take civilian hostages who alot of the time sympothise thier cause and are trying to help them, blow themselves up kill a bunch of innocent civilians then bost about it like it was some kind of honorable victory and when met on the field and they cant handle any kind of opposition they hide behind the innocent and cry foul when thier are casualties

mean while if they had any kind of honor and truley believe that god is on thier side and in thier strength and cause, they would stop hiding behind women and children, you can use guerilla tactics with out hiding behind civilians, imo lebanon is just as guilty as hezebollah, they knew what was coming and when they allowed hezebolla to fire at israel from within lebanon, if they are truley hostages in thier own country then this means thier country no longer belonged to them and should have willfully taken up arms against hezebollah or left to a nieboring country and allowed israel to liberate them..but they did not and when thier were threats of an invasion they answered that they would stay and fight along side hezebolla, f*ck all that struggling young democratic nation bullshit, theyve shown thier true colors..this is the grey area that most bleeding hearts refuse to look at, acknowledge or analyse..bring them to thier knees and they will rub your balls untill your snoring like a baby, once asleep they kick you in the nuts for milliniams of bullshit....







reminds me of my wife, holy sh*t im wondering if a sh*t load of midol air dropped is in order??

the one good thing that came from all this, is iran showed us whats under her skirt, this was the time to come out of the closet and fight, believe me we were hoping they would but like the pussies that they are, they continue to deny thier connection with these organisations to buy themselves enough time..these people in general dont like opposition because they lose terribly, they want to wait untill they have nuclear negotiations then watch how fast they grow balls in the sense of an increase in terrorism and flags actually takeing credit..im hoping a multinational force is implemented because nothing screams "take me hostage" to these people like a bunch of bleeding heart coughliberalscough and thus hopefully provoking a no more nonsense, no mercy, iran is the prize approach..but even then it wouldnt surprise me if there was still more talk..
[/quote]

You know you are incredibly aggressive for a Christian.... aren't you supposed to like turn the other cheek or something....

Also, I don't think Jesus ever cursed or swore. Aren't you supposed to follow him being "Christ Like"???









[/quote]

you keep throwing my faith in my face like i didnt already tell you not to look to me for any kind of tolerance.. tell me which word you dont understand when i say all terrorists and terrorist supporters should painfully cease to exist..

Ahmadinejad says destroy israel and end crisis 
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20060803/ap_on_...zIyBHNlYwMxNjk2

it might feel real good to you to turn the other cheek while everyone else takes it in the ass...Me?? ill be the smart one and stand by my word that the only way to peace with these people is to kill them all, does it make me any better?? i really dont give a sh*t because when its time to fight all the bullshit talk and wishfull thinking will get you no where real fast especially with these people.. you can turn the cheek all you want especially living in south korea its your prerogative but more sooner then later it will catch up to you..


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

So you are saying that invading Lebanon to disarm Hezbollah was the only way?!?

Of course, your idea of peace is NUKE everyone and leave just the US...

quite savage...


----------



## Liquid

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> So you are saying that invading Lebanon to disarm Hezbollah was the only way?!?
> 
> Of course, your idea of peace is NUKE everyone and leave just the US...
> 
> quite savage...


did you even read the article i posted?? aahh but it doesnt matter because when it comes to hezbolla, iran and all extremists alike with extreme ruthless hatred for the u.s, vowing to make the innocent and helpless pay for thier losses you can easily sympothise and understand where theyre coming from, but for an american to return the favor "shame on him"







you dont have to speak it for me to know where you stand, my only question is what in the world are you still doing here..


----------



## Jewelz

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> So you are saying that invading Lebanon to disarm Hezbollah was the only way?!?


I am interested to hear your proposal of a way to disarm them.


----------



## nismo driver

Ron Mexico said:


> So you are saying that invading Lebanon to disarm Hezbollah was the only way?!?


I am interested to hear your proposal of a way to disarm them.
[/quote]

i find it interesting that we want to spread "freedom" yet that means people are not free to disagree with our ideas of how life should be so we should disarm and kill them all.. so htere wrong for wanting to kill us for wanting to be free and we are right for killing them to be free? thats pretty fucked up and not very "free" honestly if they want to live in there country and not eb free then i dont give a sh*t adn dont think its necessary to invade them to stop them from freely expressing there dislike for our choices.. defending your self is one thing but forcing people to change because of difference of opinion is not exactly spreading freedom...


----------



## Jewelz

nismo driver said:


> So you are saying that invading Lebanon to disarm Hezbollah was the only way?!?


I am interested to hear your proposal of a way to disarm them.
[/quote]

i find it interesting that we want to spread "freedom" yet that means people are not free to disagree with our ideas of how life should be so we should disarm and kill them all.. so htere wrong for wanting to kill us for wanting to be free and we are right for killing them to be free? thats pretty fucked up and not very "free" honestly if they want to live in there country and not eb free then i dont give a sh*t adn dont think its necessary to invade them to stop them from freely expressing there dislike for our choices.. defending your self is one thing but forcing people to change because of difference of opinion is not exactly spreading freedom...
[/quote]

Dude, if you are going to quote me, at least post something relevant to what I said..









I don't think Israel, unlike Bush, is telling anyone about spreading freedom


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

Ron Mexico said:


> So you are saying that invading Lebanon to disarm Hezbollah was the only way?!?
> 
> Of course, your idea of peace is NUKE everyone and leave just the US...
> 
> quite savage...


did you even read the article i posted?? aahh but it doesnt matter because when it comes to hezbolla, iran and all extremists alike with extreme ruthless hatred for the u.s, vowing to make the innocent and helpless pay for thier losses you can easily sympothise and understand where theyre coming from, but for an american to return the favor "shame on him"







you dont have to speak it for me to know where you stand, my only question is what in the world are you still doing here..
[/quote]

Oh, I see, to be an American, I must think like you?!?!? Sounds a bit hypocritical...

You are not making sense. You have said several times that we should just kill them all... 
If that were the case, what would that make us? We would be the dictators of the world...


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

> like........
> either way, people never have a solution other then "we dont like war". Just like how nobody had a alternative solution to iraq. If the world was run by these peace activists, the world would all be run by dictators and extremists. Did you really want to exchange those two people for 2000 prisoners? So that next week they can do it again? Please offer a solution...a realistic one that doesn't involve the incompetent UN. We can see how GREAT they're doing w/ iran


I don't like war either!! Who does? To like war is just strange!! It is awful, and horrifying!
But this is a very true statement. What do people do when they are faced with situations which there are no easy solutions, and you have to make a decision?


----------



## diddye

Ron Mexico said:


> So you are saying that invading Lebanon to disarm Hezbollah was the only way?!?


I am interested to hear your proposal of a way to disarm them.
[/quote]

i find it interesting that we want to spread "freedom" yet that means people are not free to disagree with our ideas of how life should be so we should disarm and kill them all.. so htere wrong for wanting to kill us for wanting to be free and we are right for killing them to be free? thats pretty fucked up and not very "free" honestly if they want to live in there country and not eb free then i dont give a sh*t adn dont think its necessary to invade them to stop them from freely expressing there dislike for our choices.. defending your self is one thing but forcing people to change because of difference of opinion is not exactly spreading freedom...
[/quote]

Dude, if you are going to quote me, at least post something relevant to what I said..









I don't think Israel, unlike Bush, is telling anyone about spreading freedom
[/quote]

He does have a point. Isreal doesn't care if arabs have freedom as long as they can live peacefully. Its america that wants to spread freedom. Inherently, all people including arabs want to be free but their indoctination prevents them.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

> As explained by Sizer, Christian Zionism claims not only that every act taken by Israel is orchestrated by God, and should be condoned, supported, and even praised by everyone else, but that the Jews will lead the process since, in the fundamentalist view, this will lead to blessing for the entire world as nations recognise and respond to what God is seen to be doing in and through Israel.


Interesting post...
I support Israel, and I am a Christian. But, you only have to read the Bible once to realize that people are not perfect. The Bible is chock full of instances where God's people did not do the perfect will of God. 
I do not know any Christian that blindly thinks that anything Israel does is the perfect will of God.
Sorry, I had to add that


----------



## Liquid

nismo driver said:


> So you are saying that invading Lebanon to disarm Hezbollah was the only way?!?


I am interested to hear your proposal of a way to disarm them.
[/quote]

i find it interesting that we want to spread "freedom" yet that means people are not free to disagree with our ideas of how life should be so we should disarm and kill them all.. so htere wrong for wanting to kill us for wanting to be free and we are right for killing them to be free? thats pretty fucked up and not very "free" honestly if they want to live in there country and not eb free then i dont give a sh*t adn dont think its necessary to invade them to stop them from freely expressing there dislike for our choices.. defending your self is one thing but forcing people to change because of difference of opinion is not exactly spreading freedom...
[/quote]

you seem to forget that the reason we are "killing" terrorists and setting our sights on countries that fund and support terrorism is because they got our attention by killing over 3000 americans on our soil, and if hezebollas unprovoked assault on israel 6 years after pulling out of lebanon, not even a year after relocating thier people out of gaza to live and let live didnt give you the hint, then hopefully iranian funded hezebollah cells here in the states waiting for iran to give the green light to inflict massive american casualties sheds some sort of light on what these peoples intentions are which does not include peace untill israel is completely wiped out along with america.. for the life of me i cannot understand anyway for us to ignore this and "live and let live"..

...how can i put this..some knucklehead walks up to you and kicks you in the nutz, said he did it because your standing in his spot, you kick him in the nutz back... he says alright lets talk about this, you two come to an agreement to respect each others space and 10 minutes later he walks up to you and kicks you in the nuts again saying what the f*ck thats my spot f*cker, so this time you kick him in the nutz and headbut him, he says ok ok lets talk about this, at this conjunction you know your dealing with a retard, so f*ck it, you give up some space and take a couple of steps away from him..ten minutes later he walks on over to where your at and kicks you in the nutz again.. you lose your f*cking mind get on top of him and beat the living crap out of him to a "what..the...hell..is..wrong..with...you" cadence, he crys like a bitch..you feel bad..get up and step even further away from him...10 minutes later, guess what he does...now what the f*ck do you do??


----------



## nismo driver

Liquid said:


> *you seem to forget that the reason we are "killing" terrorists and setting our sights on countries that fund and support terrorism is because they got our attention by killing over 3000 americans on our soil,*


i didnt forget sh*t, i dont need some douch to tell me i dont rember something when i saw the building go down with my own eyes, i went to a funeral, i drive past ground zero almost once a month and even if i dont drive right past it i see the NYC skyline several times a day and am reminded of whats missing..

iraq is a distraction from the war on terror and is only creating more terrorist.. isreals action will ultimately lead to more support from arabs for groups like hamas and hezbolla..


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

DiPpY eGgS said:


> As explained by Sizer, Christian Zionism claims not only that every act taken by Israel is orchestrated by God, and should be condoned, supported, and even praised by everyone else, but that the Jews will lead the process since, in the fundamentalist view, this will lead to blessing for the entire world as nations recognise and respond to what God is seen to be doing in and through Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting post...
> I support Israel, and I am a Christian. But, you only have to read the Bible once to realize that people are not perfect. The Bible is chock full of instances where God's people did not do the perfect will of God.
> I do not know any Christian that blindly thinks that anything Israel does is the perfect will of God.
> Sorry, I had to add that
Click to expand...

I was under the impression that Jews were the ones that considered Christ a liar, and had him persecuted...

I could be wrong


----------



## Liquid

nismo driver said:


> *you seem to forget that the reason we are "killing" terrorists and setting our sights on countries that fund and support terrorism is because they got our attention by killing over 3000 americans on our soil,*


i didnt forget sh*t, i dont need some douch to tell me i dont rember something when i saw the building go down with my own eyes, i went to a funeral, i drive past ground zero almost once a month and even if i dont drive right past it i see the NYC skyline several times a day and am reminded of whats missing..

iraq is a distraction from the war on terror and is only creating more terrorist.. isreals action will ultimately lead to more support from arabs for groups like hamas and hezbolla..
[/quote]

well its either your a friggin poptart or apparently you do,







i was giving you the benifit of the latter, but.. correct me if im wrong, your question was why are we at war with terrorists trying to create some sort of a democratic influence with hopes for some sort of future civil diplomacy in that regine.. if this was your question, then you should be a bit more appreciative for me reminding you why we went to war...

you also just stated that the war in iraq is a "distraction from the war on terror" which would lead me to believe that you think we're still fighting saddam's bathis party in iraq?? soo then im guessing you feel that al zarqawi and every other diffrent militia that pops up every week in iraq are bathis representatives??

i wasnt "offended" that i was manipulated in a cause to set the stage, because in light, it didnt surprise me, these are tactics, just like allowing israel to "rightfully" continue to strike hezebolla and supporters, is a tactic.. the same as allowing this to provoke nato to try and form an international force :laugh: to enforce a "cease fire" is a tactic.. and the french having second thoughts at the last minute only tells me that theyre not as stupid as they perceive..but yeah i can understand how most would feel munipulated, though this is a whole seperate topic within itself..


----------



## Someone

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> As explained by Sizer, Christian Zionism claims not only that every act taken by Israel is orchestrated by God, and should be condoned, supported, and even praised by everyone else, but that the Jews will lead the process since, in the fundamentalist view, this will lead to blessing for the entire world as nations recognise and respond to what God is seen to be doing in and through Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting post...
> I support Israel, and I am a Christian. But, you only have to read the Bible once to realize that people are not perfect. The Bible is chock full of instances where God's people did not do the perfect will of God.
> I do not know any Christian that blindly thinks that anything Israel does is the perfect will of God.
> Sorry, I had to add that
Click to expand...

I was under the impression that Jews were the ones that considered Christ a liar, and had him persecuted...

I could be wrong
[/quote]
you always say "I could be wrong" 
why? to leave us a food for thought? I think it's bad... because..


----------



## nismo driver

Liquid said:


> *you seem to forget that the reason we are "killing" terrorists and setting our sights on countries that fund and support terrorism is because they got our attention by killing over 3000 americans on our soil,*


i didnt forget sh*t, i dont need some douch to tell me i dont rember something when i saw the building go down with my own eyes, i went to a funeral, i drive past ground zero almost once a month and even if i dont drive right past it i see the NYC skyline several times a day and am reminded of whats missing..

iraq is a distraction from the war on terror and is only creating more terrorist.. isreals action will ultimately lead to more support from arabs for groups like hamas and hezbolla..
[/quote]

well its either your a friggin poptart or apparently you do,:laugh: i was giving you the benifit of the latter, but.. correct me if im wrong, your question was why are we at war with terrorists trying to create some sort of a democratic influence with hopes for some sort of future civil diplomacy in that regine.. if this was your question, then you should be a bit more appreciative for me reminding you why we went to war...

you also just stated that the war in iraq is a "distraction from the war on terror" which would lead me to believe that you think we're still fighting saddam's bathis party in iraq?? soo then im guessing you feel that al zarqawi and every other diffrent militia that pops up every week in iraq are bathis representatives??

i wasnt "offended" that i was manipulated in a cause to set the stage, because in light, it didnt surprise me, these are tactics, just like allowing israel to "rightfully" continue to strike hezebolla and supporters, is a tactic.. the same as allowing this to provoke nato to try and form an international force :laugh: to enforce a "cease fire" is a tactic.. and the french having second thoughts at the last minute only tells me that theyre not as stupid as they perceive..but yeah i can understand how most would feel munipulated, though this is a whole seperate topic within itself..
[/quote]

al zarqawi and the rest of the insurgence is just a continuation of the sectarian violence that we are accusing saddam of commiting atrocities that in effect subded what would have been the same fighting the we are not able to control now..

had we not invaded iraq these militias wouldnt have pssed any threat the US or would they have had the opportunity to kill any americans and most likely wouldnt be killing other iraqis under sadams rule..

the war on terror was supposed to be focused on bin laden and alquada but instead of putting more resources into finishing that job we moved to iraq now iraq is mess and afganistan isnt whole lot better, atleast it was easier to put a puppet govt in afganistan but the job there isnt done and now there isnt mocuh chance of iraq ending in any good way, its eather us occupation with now improvement to teh situation or we pull out and civil war breaks out then another leadership takes over that is less cooperative to the US then saddam..


----------



## Jewelz

Someone said:


> As explained by Sizer, Christian Zionism claims not only that every act taken by Israel is orchestrated by God, and should be condoned, supported, and even praised by everyone else, but that the Jews will lead the process since, in the fundamentalist view, this will lead to blessing for the entire world as nations recognise and respond to what God is seen to be doing in and through Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting post...
> I support Israel, and I am a Christian. But, you only have to read the Bible once to realize that people are not perfect. The Bible is chock full of instances where God's people did not do the perfect will of God.
> I do not know any Christian that blindly thinks that anything Israel does is the perfect will of God.
> Sorry, I had to add that
Click to expand...

I was under the impression that Jews were the ones that considered Christ a liar, and had him persecuted...

I could be wrong
[/quote]
you always say "I could be wrong" 
why? to leave us a food for thought? I think it's bad... because..
[/quote]

He says he could be wrong because...he could be wrong. And usually is


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

Well, I hate it when people give their opinion as fact, you know, like most of you in here.... you know what I mean, RM?


----------



## Jewelz

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Well, I hate it when people give their opinion as fact, you know, like most of you in here.... you know what I mean, RM?


Yes. "I could be wrong" is a good disclaimer


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

Why dont you get on people who say "in my opinion" or "IMO"???

In these arguments we dont really know who is "right" or not... or even if there is a right or wrong... we just have opinion.


----------



## diddye

you know whats funny? I think people against the war are hoping for it to fail due to their hatred of bush. you all could care less and the more bombings, killings, and deaths there the happier you are b/c it makes bush look worse. Go ahead and refute that but thats just my opinion.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

which war are you talking about?


----------



## diddye

mostly iraq/afghanistan....but i think since israel is such a close ally, a little of that too.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

> iraq is a distraction from the war on terror and is only creating more terrorist.. isreals action will ultimately lead to more support from arabs for groups like hamas and hezbolla..


well, you better join hezbolla before they force you to then!--just kidding

So, if doing something about them isn't the answer, then what should be done? 
If you can't tell that they can't be reasoned with by now, shame on you.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

I see where you are coming from, but why would people hate bush that much? do they have no merit?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

> I was under the impression that Jews were the ones that considered Christ a liar, and had him persecuted...
> I could be wrong


That is sort of how the story goes, but it is inconsequential. Christ came to suffer and die, that was one of His purposes.
Who killed Christ? If that is your question.. well, ...I am to blame! After all, He suffered and died for the forgiveness of sins, in which I am completely guilty of. Therefore, He died for me, and all my sinful ways!


----------



## diddye

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> I see where you are coming from, but why would people hate bush that much? do they have no merit?


It may not be concious, but i'll give a couple examples(sorry if i use your name). For instance, this thread is about israel. Even though fargo supports israel, he always brings up what a f*ckup bush is w/ iraq even though its not the same topic. Go check the last 8 or whatever pages...it comes up consistently. I also notice another bush hater r1dermoon likes to bring up bush even when it doesn't pertain to the topic. For example, lets say we're talking about fishing and how somebody didn't catch anything. I'll see a post like "you caught no fish because bush causes global warming which kills all the fish. Bush is a clusterf*ck" haha. Maybe i'm more aware of those posts.


----------



## nismo driver

diddye said:


> I see where you are coming from, but why would people hate bush that much? do they have no merit?


It may not be concious, but i'll give a couple examples(sorry if i use your name). For instance, this thread is about israel. Even though fargo supports israel, he always brings up what a f*ckup bush is w/ iraq even though its not the same topic. Go check the last 8 or whatever pages...it comes up consistently. I also notice another bush hater r1dermoon likes to bring up bush even when it doesn't pertain to the topic. For example, lets say we're talking about fishing and how somebody didn't catch anything. I'll see a post like "you caught no fish because bush causes global warming which kills all the fish. Bush is a clusterf*ck" haha. Maybe i'm more aware of those posts.
[/quote]

if you were a stock holder of a company that bush was CEO of but you couldnt sell your shares and he made as many blunders as he has with this country wouldnt you be pissed off and bring up why you lost so much investment all the time because of your aggravation?


----------



## diddye

you make it sound like the CEO forced you to put your life savings in that company hehe.


----------



## nismo driver

diddye said:


> you make it sound like the CEO forced you to put your life savings in that company hehe.


well if i dont pay the man the irs will bend me over so yes the ceo has forced me to invest heavily.. its not my life savings but close to a third of my income is missing every year and i dont feel like im getting my moneys worth out of my investment.. if more then 50 percent of the shre holders arent happy then usually things change but democracy unfortunately is nto run like the public business it should be..


----------



## Liquid

nismo driver said:


> al zarqawi and the rest of the insurgence is just a continuation of the sectarian violence that we are accusing saddam of commiting atrocities that in effect subded what would have been the same fighting the we are not able to control now..
> 
> had we not invaded iraq these militias wouldnt have pssed any threat the US or would they have had the opportunity to kill any americans


 al qaeda was never a threat to americans, we havent captured or killed over 100 of alqaedas leadership in iraq.. afghan and iraq, we're still fighting extreme political jihadism who have all attacked and threatened the u.s pre/911 and includes those that claim responsability for organizing funding and carrying out 911..all with one common cause..

iranian and syrian mercenaries havent been captured or killed in iraq?? this hasnt opened our eyes on the impact and resources that iran has on the other foreign fighters, terrorists, militant jihadists, extremists alike..there is a reason we are still in iraq and it is iran, the bait is israel, the hook is a nato lead foreign peacekeeping force and as soon as iran/hezebolla bite down you will see an eventual justified "cleansing" of iran..we stepped in sh*t when hezebolla engaged israel and if you think its all black an white reasoning, then you have absolutely no clue on to whats going on..


----------



## Guest

You know, for those of you accusing Arabs of being power hungry, blood lusting mongrels...I just wanted to say that today I met a man with a bad heart, blind in one eye...nicest man ever. He said he wanted me to fix his fish tank at any cost because they fear and stress of the reputation Arabs were getting was killing him. Nicest man I ever met, wouldnt hurt a soul. Maybe to most people this means nothing, but it touched me..the kindness thie person could show, despite being so physically broken.


----------



## diddye

DannyBoy17 said:


> You know, for those of you accusing Arabs of being power hungry, blood lusting mongrels...I just wanted to say that today I met a man with a bad heart, blind in one eye...nicest man ever. He said he wanted me to fix his fish tank at any cost because they fear and stress of the reputation Arabs were getting was killing him. Nicest man I ever met, wouldnt hurt a soul. Maybe to most people this means nothing, but it touched me..the kindness thie person could show, despite being so physically broken.


what?


----------



## Guest

diddye said:


> You know, for those of you accusing Arabs of being power hungry, blood lusting mongrels...I just wanted to say that today I met a man with a bad heart, blind in one eye...nicest man ever. He said he wanted me to fix his fish tank at any cost because they fear and stress of the reputation Arabs were getting was killing him. Nicest man I ever met, wouldnt hurt a soul. Maybe to most people this means nothing, but it touched me..the kindness thie person could show, despite being so physically broken.


what?
[/quote]

I dont know man, I guess you'd have to meet him.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

DannyBoy17 said:


> You know, for those of you accusing Arabs of being power hungry, blood lusting mongrels...I just wanted to say that today I met a man with a bad heart, blind in one eye...nicest man ever. He said he wanted me to fix his fish tank at any cost because they fear and stress of the reputation Arabs were getting was killing him. Nicest man I ever met, wouldnt hurt a soul. Maybe to most people this means nothing, but it touched me..the kindness thie person could show, despite being so physically broken.


Now I just want to bang you...


----------



## Fargo

diddye said:


> I see where you are coming from, but why would people hate bush that much? do they have no merit?


It may not be concious, but i'll give a couple examples(sorry if i use your name). For instance, this thread is about israel. *Even though fargo supports israel, he always brings up what a f*ckup bush is w/ iraq even though its not the same topic. * Go check the last 8 or whatever pages...it comes up consistently. I also notice another bush hater r1dermoon likes to bring up bush even when it doesn't pertain to the topic. For example, lets say we're talking about fishing and how somebody didn't catch anything. I'll see a post like "you caught no fish because bush causes global warming which kills all the fish. Bush is a clusterf*ck" haha. Maybe i'm more aware of those posts.
[/quote]

Come on man, everything is interconnected nowadays. You need to read my posts more clearly to see how they interrelate. I am dead set opposed to Islamofascism and believe that the war on terror will last many years. Having said that, let me lay down how Bush's incompetence pertains to Israel. Given Islamofascism exists, we must have a prudent way of fighting it. It is pretty much accepted now that going into Iraq upset the balance in the middle east toward radical shiite fundamentalism Iran style. We could have used Iraq as a power play against Iran, and now we're caught up in an unending civil war that is costing civilian life at a far greater rate than when Saddam was in power. Now Hezbollah, (shiite/Iran backed), is f*cking with Israel while Iran fucks with US and Israel. America is bogged down in Iraq, when really they should be fighting against the true enemy: Hezbollah, ALQueda, Hamas, Iran, N. Korea, etc. We are rendered less effective - if not impotent - for this conflict now, which *HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH HATING BUSH AND EVERYTHING TO DO WITH DISAGREEING WITH HIS TACTICS FOR FIGHTING THE ENEMY. *

This has nothing to do with Bush bashing. It's about rejecting an unconstitutional executive power that habitually lies, isolates itself in the world when we need allies to fight enemies that have no borders(how many times have I said that), protecting our own borders, protecting our own economy, and preserving representative govt., not plutocratic republican phonies who have sold out their party for personal gain.

Oh, and BTW, it was the Bush foreign policy team that encouraged Israelie evacuation from the Gaza, spearheaded by the inept Condi RIce, who later claimed that no one expected Hamas to win the elections. Brilliant move!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

I cant say that I hate Bush, but I dont agree with some of his decisions (IE: Illegal amnesty, etc)
Ive seen Bush in person, well from a distance. He was at the hotel that my wife and I got married at. We saw his posse there when we were making arrangements. I would have loved to take a picture with him and/or shake his hand.


----------



## Someone

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> You know, for those of you accusing Arabs of being power hungry, blood lusting mongrels...I just wanted to say that today I met a man with a bad heart, blind in one eye...nicest man ever. He said he wanted me to fix his fish tank at any cost because they fear and stress of the reputation Arabs were getting was killing him. Nicest man I ever met, wouldnt hurt a soul. Maybe to most people this means nothing, but it touched me..the kindness thie person could show, despite being so physically broken.


Now I just want to bang you...








[/quote]


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

well what I mean is: I feel that Bush has done well except for Iraq and Illegals


----------



## Someone

And I think Olmet done well, include the war with the Hezbollah.. 
but I could be wrong lol


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

thats my line...


----------



## Someone

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> thats my line...


You reserved your rights?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

I know you are trying to mock me, but I dont take offense.


----------



## Someone

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> thats my line...


You reserved your rights? *:laugh:*
[/quote]


----------



## Fargo

diddye said:


> I see where you are coming from, but why would people hate bush that much? do they have no merit?


It may not be concious, but i'll give a couple examples(sorry if i use your name). For instance, this thread is about israel. Even though fargo supports israel, he always brings up what a f*ckup bush is w/ iraq even though its not the same topic. Go check the last 8 or whatever pages...it comes up consistently. I also notice another bush hater r1dermoon likes to bring up bush even when it doesn't pertain to the topic. For example, lets say we're talking about fishing and how somebody didn't catch anything. I'll see a post like "you caught no fish because bush causes global warming which kills all the fish. Bush is a clusterf*ck" haha. Maybe i'm more aware of those posts.
[/quote]

And just to back up how tenative the Iraq situation is, and how it relates to Israel: Source: Turkish Press.com, Aug 4, 2006.

Hundreds of thousands of Iraqi Shiites in pro-Hezbollah demo
08-04-2006, 15h46
BAGHDAD (AFP)

Members of the Shiite Mehdi army militia carry Lebanese Hezbollah flags as they rally in Baghdad's impoverished neighborhood of Sadr City. *Hundreds of thousands of Iraqi Shiites * thronged the streets of Baghdad chanting *"Death to Israel"* and "Resistance" in a massive and noisy demonstration of support for Lebanon's Hezbollah militia. 
(AFP)

Hundreds of thousands of Iraqi Shiites thronged Baghdad chanting "Death to Israel!" and "Resistance!" in a massive demonstration of support for Lebanon's Hezbollah militia.

The march -- organized by radical cleric Moqtada al-Sadr -- was the *largest foreign show of support for the Lebanese Shiite guerrillas in the three weeks* since Israel launched a devastating ground and air offensive against them.

Elsewhere around Iraq, at least 33 people died, mostly in the northern province of Nineveh where insurgent bombers and gunmen killed 19 people, mostly police officers.

The size and fervour of the rally stoked political tensions in Baghdad, where Sadr's movement has tense relations with the city's Sunni minority, US-led coalition forces and Iraq's fragile government of national unity.

Demonstrators were escorted by large numbers of black-clad armed fighters from Sadr's "Mehdi army", and the day passed peacefully until a convoy carrying protesters home was attacked by gunmen as it drove through a Sunni district.

Three protestors were killed and six injured in the ambush, an interior ministry official said, confirming reports from protest organisers.

Estimates of the size of the crowd varied wildly. While Sadr's officials insisted a million people had turned out, US military spokesman Major Steven Stover said images taken by drone aircraft showed only 14,000.

There was no official government estimate, but reporters at the scene said hundreds of thousands of people had taken to the streets.

The Shiite demonstrators wore white shrouds to demonstrate their willingness to accept martyrdom. *They marched over US and Israeli flags and waved hundreds of yellow Hezbollah flags in support of the militia's war against Israel.* Portraits of Hassan Nasrallah, the Lebanese Shiite group's leader, were carried aloft through a massive crowd which packed a kilometre-long (half-mile-long) street in the teeming Sadr City district of the Iraqi capital.

"This million-man demonstration is to support the resistance in Lebanon," cleric Hazem al-Aariji told worshippers at Friday prayers before the march.

"For 22 days the Israelis could not invade Lebanon... Hezbollah has terrified the Israelis because they do not fear death," he declared.

The rally lasted for an hour before participants dispersed peacefully. Police reported that a Katyusha rocket was fired at the neighbourhood but did not land near the march and caused no casualties.

Security around Sadr City was intensive, with police and army units on the outskirts and Sadr's militiamen searching bystanders and demonstrators.

"We will win by God's help, the Mehdi Army and Hezbollah," chanted the protestors. "We are soldiers, ready for Nasrallah's call."

The Israeli bombardment of Lebanon has angered both Sunni and Shiite Iraqis, and preachers across the country tackled the topic in their Friday sermons, condemning Arab governments for their meagre response to the campaign.

Sadr's show of force, feeding on the anger of many Iraqis at the actions of US ally Israel, came as coalition commanders in Iraq have been urging the Iraqi government to move against militias.

*General John Abizaid, the top US commander for the Middle East, said neighbouring Iran was arming Iraqi death squads, that militias have infiltrated the police and that more US troops are needed to bring Baghdad under control.*
A senior coalition official, however, cautioned against treating the Mehdi Army as a monolithic entity, as it is a loosely organized body with just parts of it actively engaged in violent and illegal activities.

"We have to be careful that we don't demonize Jaish al-Mehdi, because look at the polls -- Moqtada Sadr himself is an enormously popular figure. Why? Because he is thumbing his nose at the coalition," he said.

Baghdad has been battered by a wave of bomb attacks on police patrols and crowded civilian areas, while gunmen from rival Shiite and Sunni factions carry out nightly killings and lob mortar shells across the city.

Last week the Pentagon increased the number of US soldiers in Iraq to around 130,000 by extending the tours of some 3,700 combat troops by an extra 120 days to help quell the sectarian violence in Baghdad.

Meanwhile, outside the capital nine police, including a battalion commander, were killed by explosions in Mosul followed by attacks from insurgents. Ten more bodies were found after the fighting.

The police commander for the province said the situation was under control and that numerous "Al-Qaeda" insurgents had been killed.

South of Mosul, a suicide car bomber drove his booby-trapped vehicle into a soccer match, killing three policemen and seven civilians.

A member of one of the former regime's security services was shot dead in the southern city of Amara and a bystander was killed just south of the capital by a roadside bomb targeting a police p


----------



## diddye

Look. Arabs hated bush and america wayyyyyy before iraq and arabs will hate america long after bush. Lets say 100 years from now when oil becomes obsolete and we use renewable energy, arabs will still hate america(when they have no income and blame it on the US). Its all about creating a islamic world.

*The reason i even brought up you as an example is not because iraq can be related, but this thread is about isreal. I'm sure we're all tired of always talking about iraq and this thread at 18 pages or whatever im getting tired of it also. you dont ALWAYS need to bash bush in every "related" thread. Just let it be. Its like me saying something about democrats. I'm sure they can be related somehow like "this wouldn't have happened if clinton...."


----------



## diddye

If iran admits it is supplying hezbollah(ie sophisicated anti-tank missles and SAM's like what hit their vessel in week 1), does that give israel the right to attack them also? Their crazy president said today/yesterday that israel must be destroyed but as of now that there needs to be a cease-fire(presumable to rearm hezbollah) What a joke.

http://www.haaretz.com/hasen/spages/746631.html
http://www.nysun.com/pf.php?id=37347


----------



## Fargo

diddye said:


> If iran admits it is supplying hezbollah(ie sophisicated anti-tank missles and SAM's like what hit their vessel in week 1), does that give israel the right to attack them also? Their crazy president said today/yesterday that israel must be destroyed but as of now that there needs to be a cease-fire(presumable to rearm hezbollah) What a joke.
> 
> http://www.haaretz.com/hasen/spages/746631.html
> http://www.nysun.com/pf.php?id=37347


I agree with you fully there, and it's actually less bashing of Bush I'm after and more questioning of top level cabinet and intelligence members. Even a right-winger like Michael Savage admitted tonight that we went after the wrong fanatics in Iraq, and now the great Shiite doppleganger is rearing it's ugly head like the most nightmarish dream imaginable. Think about it. We went in with the best of intentions and now the fanatical majority that we liberated is chanting death to AMerica and *Israel* in the streets. And this confirms, like you said, that their hatred for us preceded Bush, so how did he think he could change that with one invasion? The best check on Iran is gone now. That doesn't sound like success. Those greatful Iraqis burning our flag in the streets are the people our American boys are dying and giving their limbs for. We should have just liberated the Kurds only, for at least they're greatful, respectful people. This is completely pertinent to Israel's situation, since Iran is their worst enemy.


----------



## diddye

how can you expect to free the kurds w/o freeing all of iraq? Theres no way saddam would let that happen unless he was taken out of power. Not only is he losing face to the arab world, he'll likely lose more land to the shiites if they see it can happen for the kurds. Yes, the check for iran is gone, but once the US leaves iraq, it'll probably start all over again. Sunni vs shiite is gonna last as long as jews vs arabs.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

I also read the same thing about Iran. WOW, Israel destroyed?!?


----------



## bob351

the tread is still going


----------



## Liquid

you know what kills me...why why why some people are so quick to point the finger at israel and us for that matter when there are civilian casualties, why on the rare occasion, when a target is completely off and it was truley a mistake, people are so quick to use words like "war crimes" but dont say sh*t when these monkeys purposely target civilians.. Why in one breath is the u.n telling everyone that hezebolla is a legitimate political organisation part of the lebanonese government, but in the next, hezebolla nor lebanon is niether held accountable nor responsable for thier past and present terrorist tactics nor to the geneva conventions... they are doing one hell of a job on exploiting and limiting us, why are we allowing this, is there something i dont know? Has our government taken up crack when i wasnt looking??

knowing and having the evidence that iran is the back bone of hezebolla and every terrorist militia over there why why why aren't we knee deep in irans ass..because we're spread thin?? bullshit, we're only around 160,000 deep thier now, we were over 500,000 deep in the gulf war and are very capable of reaching twice that.. Because iran will launch on israel?? so what, they're already waist high in sh*t, and its not the first nor the last time that israel has been launched on, why do we insist on swimming against the tide instead of with it??


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

> some people are so quick to point the finger at israel and us for that matter when there are civilian casualties, why on the rare occasion, when a target is completely off and it was truley a mistake, people are so quick to use words like "war crimes" but dont say sh*t when these monkeys purposely target civilians.. Why in one breath is the u.n telling everyone that hezebolla is a legitimate political organisation part of the lebanonese government, but in the next, hezebolla nor lebanon is niether held accountable nor responsable for thier past and present terrorist tactics nor to the geneva conventions...


Bro, the only thing I can think of is that they don't like America, and Israel. 
True, Hezbollah is firing missiles directly at civilians, but if we, or Israel try and get their militants, who are hiding within the general population, well.. were sick and insane war mongers who need to loose!

This argument will never end. They will not change their minds unless they change themselves


----------



## Someone

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> I also read the same thing about Iran. WOW, Israel destroyed?!?


No. As a fact that I am here, once again.
That's what you wish to Israel? Destroyed by Iran?


----------



## Someone

I'm asking seriously


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

Someone said:


> I also read the same thing about Iran. WOW, Israel destroyed?!?


No. As a fact that I am here, once again.
That's what you wish to Israel? Destroyed by Iran?
[/quote]

I am done talking to you. You are just looking for someone to say that they hate Jews. You have asked me several times if I am anti-semitic.

Pathetic people like you give others a bad name.


----------



## Someone

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> I also read the same thing about Iran. WOW, Israel destroyed?!?


No. As a fact that I am here, once again.
That's what you wish to Israel? Destroyed by Iran?
[/quote]

I am done talking to you. You are just looking for someone to say that they hate Jews. You have asked me several times if I am anti-semitic.

Pathetic people like you give others a bad name.
[/quote]
excuse me?!?!?!?!
what?!?!?!?!?!?!

let's show to all forum what I realy asked you in PM.
I aksed if you know any anti semitic in CAL (and you know why) 
and then you said naw (and I asked what is naw you said no) !!!!!

I asked you specific if you anti semitic a several times? I think I didn't, just once.
what I really asked it that I thought that you anti semitic (thats yes, but please read...).. and I asked this because it's surprise me that your good friend (Avi if I remember) is jewish
and then you said that you don't anti semitic but you against war
but that it is!!!!!! I don't "asked several times if you anti-semitic" 
you just think it is.. look again in the PM, 
as a fact so when you think I tried to mock you.. so I quote and bolded what important to show you are wrong and i don't tried to mock you, and even I sent you a PM with link (because i want you show that)

reply here..*I wait for an answer*


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

Why do you keep trolling me? The world does not revolve around you.

yes, I have friends that are Jewish... black, white, hispanic...etc. 
I dont typically ask people about their ethnicity in order to be friends.

PLEASE STOP PMing me asking me if I am Anti Semitic.

I dont care about this crap


----------



## Someone

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Why do you keep trolling me? The world does not revolve around you.
> 
> yes, I have friends that are Jewish... black, white, hispanic...etc.
> I dont typically ask people about their ethnicity in order to be friends.
> 
> *PLEASE STOP PMing me asking me if I am Anti Semitic.*
> 
> I dont care about this crap


what? why you lie???????
I asked you one time!!!!!!



> ah, btw your best friend is a jew? it's sound weird, i was pretty sure you are anti semtie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, he is not my best friend. But he is a good friend. We are not so interested in race here. I have several friends that are of jewish descent.
> 
> I am not against any race, but I am against war. I hope you understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## jaejae

Someone said:


> Why do you keep trolling me? The world does not revolve around you.
> 
> yes, I have friends that are Jewish... black, white, hispanic...etc.
> I dont typically ask people about their ethnicity in order to be friends.
> 
> *PLEASE STOP PMing me asking me if I am Anti Semitic.*
> 
> I dont care about this crap


what? why you lie???????
I asked you one time!!!!!!



> ah, btw your best friend is a jew? it's sound weird, i was pretty sure you are anti semtie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, he is not my best friend. But he is a good friend. We are not so interested in race here. I have several friends that are of jewish descent.
> 
> I am not against any race, but I am against war. I hope you understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

[/quote]

Jeeezzzz...guys...what's happening???

Let's unite in our mutual love for piranha....


----------



## User

I say there needs to be alive sex and muscle car/truck show on the temple mount.


----------



## Fargo

User said:


> I say there needs to be alive sex and muscle car/truck show on the temple mount.


I still say that the Muslim men like their womens' heads covered for the same kinky reasons Americans like to look at hot girls in Catholic school girl uniforms, or some Jews like bangin' through a sheet. Religions need to lighten up a little and go get their freak on. Is it possible that religious fundamentalists are sexually repressed, not getting laid, or angry about a lack of manhood? It's rare to meet a sexually secure person that means anyone any harm. They usually just walk around happy and content all day. I'd say that poverty is to blame, but the instigators of fundamentalism are often wealthy leaders.


----------



## User

For the highly religious person, all eggs are inside the afterlife basket. So if their cure for death is following a religious code that promotes forever (after)life then they will f*ck through bed sheets, blow up infidels and aggressively bash anyone to obtain it. Poverty could play a huge part if people believe if they follow a relgious code in this life, their afterlife will be better.

Since I don't believe in a life here after, I cannot find a "cure" for death or a code to gain a pleasant afterlife free of hell fire. I live for the moment. There really is no reason to be stuck up, if people weren't afraid of punishment once they're dead, stress of living just f*cking right would be reduced on both sinner and saint.

But then, why do people murder random people with no message? serial killers - what makes them kill? The need to feel powerful? Why have some mothers' ducked taped their new borns' mouth shut and leave them inside trash cans to die? Is it a extreme negative version of my belief system?


----------



## Someone

jaejae said:


> Why do you keep trolling me? The world does not revolve around you.
> 
> yes, I have friends that are Jewish... black, white, hispanic...etc.
> I dont typically ask people about their ethnicity in order to be friends.
> 
> *PLEASE STOP PMing me asking me if I am Anti Semitic.*
> 
> I dont care about this crap


what? why you lie???????
I asked you one time!!!!!!



> ah, btw your best friend is a jew? it's sound weird, i was pretty sure you are anti semtie
> 
> 
> 
> say this to rigor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, he is not my best friend. But he is a good friend. We are not so interested in race here. I have several friends that are of jewish descent.
> 
> I am not against any race, but I am against war. I hope you understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

[/quote]

Jeeezzzz...guys...what's happening???

Let's unite in our mutual love for piranha....








[/quote]
say this to rigor


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

I am just sick of the biased point of view from Someone: if you dont agree with him he thinks you are Anti-Semitic.

Dont PM me anymore.

But whatever, Im done in this thread.


----------



## Someone

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> I am just sick of the biased point of view from Someone: if you dont agree with him he thinks you are Anti-Semitic.


It's bad that you a moron..
even worse it's what you think hahah i'm falling on the floor






















it's sad, but i'm ROFL sorry... it's because you hmm.... | CENSORED | LOL!!
go on with your stupid thought.. *just you to know, people like you ruin the peace in the world*

ah, buy the way
when your 6 millions of people from your nation will die I think you also freak and think almost everybody is anti-your nation

btw 2, when you said "if you dont agree with him he thinks you are Anti-Semitic."
I think you wrong.. you know why? because I thought just you are anti-semitic, and "naw" all of members that reply here and don't agree with me, in those 22 page.










oh, I'm almost forget...
pay attention and look, our conflict started when you think that I mock you and then I sent you a PM and said to you that I don't wanna mock you and it's was misunderstanding.. but you?
"STOP PMing me"..


----------



## diddye

take it for what its worth, but this article states that iraian rev. guard are fighting in lebanon. Their bodies were found on some attacks. So not only are they providing weapson, but personel.

http://reuters.myway.com/article/20060809/...RANIANS-DC.html


----------



## Fargo

Oh what is Israel supposed to do. Can you imagine any other country like France, Germany, America, China!: having rockets pointed at it along its southern border, the product of 6 years of fortification, and hearing the UN say, "leave the northern border area and we'll let the same military force that enabled the enemy militia in the first place patrol the area so no more fighting occurs, even though it is the stated intention of the milita to destroy you." I wonder what China would say. The world can't even agree to disarm Hezbollah. France might as well just adapt sharia law now and save themselves the aggrivation of debating it when they face what Israel is facing. Sorry, for the first time in years I'm with the Bush foreign policy team on this one. Bolton is holding out on principle, despite the failure of the neocons in Iraq, and I have to admit when they're right.


----------



## r1dermon

to tell you the truth...i dont have any jewish friends...im gonna go cry now and eat some babka


----------



## Ægir

it all seems to be one big circle-jerk, they dont want peace or this sh*t to stop, they just dont want the US to have any say on who they can carbomb, or kidnap and decapitate... if the US leaves, it will thuroughly F*** the world, in more ways than one... by controlling the oil in the middle east, when they choke every country in the world out, by taking away power, heat, and the other millions of things everybody depends on day to day... then they would procede to take whatever they wanted from andbody, if N korea or china even potentally had any say in the oil distrobution we would ALL be in more trouble than isreal or iraqu. i hate the US presence in the middle east, and this dumbass war as well, but its necessary unless you want to speak the languege of the first country to take our place, and bring the same war to US soil? its a coin toss, and personally i think we need to show them we are more serious and thuroughly turn that continent upsidedown, and i know somebody will start with the "innocent kids and women" thing again so my responce to that is: get the F out, or do something about it... help or get out of our way, its as simple as that, this sh*t is years old, and its not a suprise your life is indangered! did they give our women and children a chance to get off the airplane, or leave the towers... does their country feel "sorrow" or sadness when they see US soldiers bodies burned, drug by a car, and hung from a bridge, or when a carbomb kills a club full of kids? its time to stop pussyfooting around, and end this battle going in circles... and not loose more innocent lives to maintain our friendly reputation, they fucked with us in our home and to say theres no right to be there and do "what were doing" is hipocracy, "they started it" and we should just end it already, not one more chance to get a shot or RPG out the window, pack the hatchback with C4, or get ahold of another journalist... BOOM!


----------



## Fargo

Well, just when I thought that the US would hang tough with the UN, that Bolton and Rice were finally displaying integrity, the UN cease fire turns out to be a joke.

1)15,000 UNIFIL peace keepers, who have chapter 6 powers, ie, peacekeepers not authorized to use force.

2)No mandatory diarming of Hezbollah.

3) Condi Rice is lying on FOX news that the international force - with chapter 6 powers - and the Lebanese army - which basically is allied with Hezbollah - both these forces will work to disarm tHezbollah. Is she on crack? Kind of like Hamas being weakened by giving up the Gaza.

Even a right wing show like HUgh Hewitt's - almost always supportive of Bush and the Republicans - claimed that COndi Rice is incompetent and that Israel is going to be in an even greater danger down the road. 15 UN diplomats excusing Iran's perpetration of a bloody war.


----------



## diddye

i guess it depends on if isreal feels it is a good enough resolution. Also, hezbollah has to agree too so this doesn't mean much yet.


----------



## Liquid

its far from over :laugh: ..this is where the fun begins..


----------



## Mettle

*UN rights body backs Israel probe*

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/middle_east/4783511.stm

"_More than 1,000 Lebanese, most of them civilians, have been killed in the month-long conflict, Lebanon says. Some 123 Israelis, most of them soldiers, have also been killed._"


----------



## Mettle

*Hezbollah leader accepts U.N. cease-fire plan*

_But Nasrallah vows to fight until Israeli troops withdraw from Lebanon_

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/14315126/


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

Finally


----------



## Mettle

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Finally


But what do you think the chances are of Israel pulling out of Lebanon wholesale? It's looking pretty slim since they're in the midst of launching their largest ground offensive yet in this war. Sending boatloads of foot soldiers over supported by tanks and other heavy fire. Not to mention that the air crew are still doing their work... Ground and pound all the way.

I'm happy that this has gone to the UNHCR though and that there's talks of holding Israel accountable for their actions. The west voted against it (USA, Canada, EU and Japan.) However the Arabs, Africa, South America and the two biggies - Russia and China - voted for it. Now that's a bitch slap if I ever saw one. Seems like the 'third world' does have a voice after all, huh? (For once, anyway.) I wonder if this is going to cause Israel to bomb any more UN posts or troops?


----------



## diddye

Mettle said:


> Finally


But what do you think the chances are of Israel pulling out of Lebanon wholesale? It's looking pretty slim since they're in the midst of launching their largest ground offensive yet in this war. Sending boatloads of foot soldiers over supported by tanks and other heavy fire. Not to mention that the air crew are still doing their work... Ground and pound all the way.

I'm happy that this has gone to the UNHCR though and that there's talks of holding Israel accountable for their actions. The west voted against it (USA, Canada, EU and Japan.) However the Arabs, Africa, South America and the two biggies - Russia and China - voted for it. Now that's a bitch slap if I ever saw one. Seems like the 'third world' does have a voice after all, huh? (For once, anyway.) I wonder if this is going to cause Israel to bomb any more UN posts or troops?
[/quote]

Nice to know where you stand terrorist sympathizer, i mean mettle. Why do you only blame israel? Ever think that hezbollah should be accountable? You're a piece of work.


----------



## Someone

diddye said:


> Ever think that hezbollah should be accountable? You're a piece of work.


That's exactly what I'm asking.


----------



## Fargo

Mettle said:


> Finally


But what do you think the chances are of Israel pulling out of Lebanon wholesale? It's looking pretty slim since they're in the midst of launching their largest ground offensive yet in this war. Sending boatloads of foot soldiers over supported by tanks and other heavy fire. Not to mention that the air crew are still doing their work... Ground and pound all the way.

I'm happy that this has gone to the UNHCR though and that there's talks of holding Israel accountable for their actions. The west voted against it (USA, Canada, EU and Japan.) However the Arabs, Africa, South America and the two biggies - Russia and China - voted for it. Now that's a bitch slap if I ever saw one. Seems like the 'third world' does have a voice after all, huh? (For once, anyway.) I wonder if this is going to cause Israel to bomb any more UN posts or troops?
[/quote]

I have a sollution for you. Why not move to Israel for a while and see what it's like to have weapons pointed at you 24/7. And if a border country, an Iran proxy, had weapons pointed at Canada and randomely fired at your home town, and then the perpetrators hid in civilian communities, I suppose you'd open your heart and mind to the instigators. It's so easy to judge from our temporarily safe havens. Russia and China voted the way you wished. And how much money do they have tied up with fundamentalist Iran? What no one realizes is that the battle between the free West and the fundamentalist fascists is taking place for now between Israel and Lebanon. This is Iran's war, who have sworn to destroy Israel. Canada is just further back in line on the hit list.


----------



## Liquid

Mettle said:


> Finally


But what do you think the chances are of Israel pulling out of Lebanon wholesale? It's looking pretty slim since they're in the midst of launching their largest ground offensive yet in this war. Sending boatloads of foot soldiers over supported by tanks and other heavy fire. Not to mention that the air crew are still doing their work... Ground and pound all the way.

I'm happy that this has gone to the UNHCR though and that there's talks of holding Israel accountable for their actions. The west voted against it (USA, Canada, EU and Japan.) However the Arabs, Africa, South America and the two biggies - Russia and China - voted for it. Now that's a bitch slap if I ever saw one. Seems like the 'third world' does have a voice after all, huh? (For once, anyway.) I wonder if this is going to cause Israel to bomb any more UN posts or troops?
[/quote]

and syria just got done removing mines off the syrian/lebanon border..lebanon might as well change its name to hisballs now, like i said, its far from over yet..


----------



## Mettle

Fargo said:


> Finally


But what do you think the chances are of Israel pulling out of Lebanon wholesale? It's looking pretty slim since they're in the midst of launching their largest ground offensive yet in this war. Sending boatloads of foot soldiers over supported by tanks and other heavy fire. Not to mention that the air crew are still doing their work... Ground and pound all the way.

I'm happy that this has gone to the UNHCR though and that there's talks of holding Israel accountable for their actions. The west voted against it (USA, Canada, EU and Japan.) However the Arabs, Africa, South America and the two biggies - Russia and China - voted for it. Now that's a bitch slap if I ever saw one. Seems like the 'third world' does have a voice after all, huh? (For once, anyway.) I wonder if this is going to cause Israel to bomb any more UN posts or troops?
[/quote]

I have a sollution for you. Why not move to Israel for a while and see what it's like to have weapons pointed at you 24/7. And if a border country, an Iran proxy, had weapons pointed at Canada and randomely fired at your home town, and then the perpetrators hid in civilian communities, I suppose you'd open your heart and mind to the instigators. It's so easy to judge from our temporarily safe havens. Russia and China voted the way you wished. And how much money do they have tied up with fundamentalist Iran? What no one realizes is that the battle between the free West and the fundamentalist fascists is taking place for now between Israel and Lebanon. This is Iran's war, who have sworn to destroy Israel. Canada is just further back in line on the hit list.
[/quote]

Do you even know Israel's history in the middle east? Honestly? Do you? Or are you just going on what Fox news says? Be honest. I won't laugh.

Also. Do you know anyone who's father saw half the men (and boys) in his village executed wholesale by Israeli soldiers while in a lineup against a wall because they were impeding progress of Jewish settlements?

Hezbollah didn't pop out of no where...

I'm just happy that the UN is stepping up to the plate on this matter. I hope Israel does get charged with war crimes and crimes against humanity. The way they've handled this has been disgusting.

Also... The lines about 'free West' and 'fundamentalist facists' is getting old. The propaganda train has to stop somewhere, you know.

And honestly. With the line Prime Minister Harper is toting right now in regards to Israel, I wouldn't be surprised if Canada has climbed 10 or 15 points on the hit list... It's also funny that the Tories' popularity rating has fallen so drastically since this staunch pro-Israeli stance has come out as well. They better hope there's not an election any time soon or else they'll lose.


----------



## Jewelz

Mettle said:


> Finally


But what do you think the chances are of Israel pulling out of Lebanon wholesale? It's looking pretty slim since they're in the midst of launching their largest ground offensive yet in this war. Sending boatloads of foot soldiers over supported by tanks and other heavy fire. Not to mention that the air crew are still doing their work... Ground and pound all the way.

I'm happy that this has gone to the UNHCR though and that there's talks of holding Israel accountable for their actions. The west voted against it (USA, Canada, EU and Japan.) However the Arabs, Africa, South America and the two biggies - Russia and China - voted for it. Now that's a bitch slap if I ever saw one. Seems like the 'third world' does have a voice after all, huh? (For once, anyway.) I wonder if this is going to cause Israel to bomb any more UN posts or troops?
[/quote]

I have a sollution for you. Why not move to Israel for a while and see what it's like to have weapons pointed at you 24/7. And if a border country, an Iran proxy, had weapons pointed at Canada and randomely fired at your home town, and then the perpetrators hid in civilian communities, I suppose you'd open your heart and mind to the instigators. It's so easy to judge from our temporarily safe havens. Russia and China voted the way you wished. And how much money do they have tied up with fundamentalist Iran? What no one realizes is that the battle between the free West and the fundamentalist fascists is taking place for now between Israel and Lebanon. This is Iran's war, who have sworn to destroy Israel. Canada is just further back in line on the hit list.
[/quote]

Do you even know Israel's history in the middle east? Honestly? Do you? Or are you just going on what Fox news says? Be honest. I won't laugh.

[/quote]










Sorry, I just think that's friggin hilarious since Fargo is probably more informed on the history of the conlict than just about anyone else on the lounge; and also one of the more outspoken critics of Fox News and their propaganda.

But of course, anyone who supports Israel has to be a neo-con, right ?


----------



## Mettle

Jewelz said:


> Finally


But what do you think the chances are of Israel pulling out of Lebanon wholesale? It's looking pretty slim since they're in the midst of launching their largest ground offensive yet in this war. Sending boatloads of foot soldiers over supported by tanks and other heavy fire. Not to mention that the air crew are still doing their work... Ground and pound all the way.

I'm happy that this has gone to the UNHCR though and that there's talks of holding Israel accountable for their actions. The west voted against it (USA, Canada, EU and Japan.) However the Arabs, Africa, South America and the two biggies - Russia and China - voted for it. Now that's a bitch slap if I ever saw one. Seems like the 'third world' does have a voice after all, huh? (For once, anyway.) I wonder if this is going to cause Israel to bomb any more UN posts or troops?
[/quote]

I have a sollution for you. Why not move to Israel for a while and see what it's like to have weapons pointed at you 24/7. And if a border country, an Iran proxy, had weapons pointed at Canada and randomely fired at your home town, and then the perpetrators hid in civilian communities, I suppose you'd open your heart and mind to the instigators. It's so easy to judge from our temporarily safe havens. Russia and China voted the way you wished. And how much money do they have tied up with fundamentalist Iran? What no one realizes is that the battle between the free West and the fundamentalist fascists is taking place for now between Israel and Lebanon. This is Iran's war, who have sworn to destroy Israel. Canada is just further back in line on the hit list.
[/quote]

Do you even know Israel's history in the middle east? Honestly? Do you? Or are you just going on what Fox news says? Be honest. I won't laugh.

[/quote]










Sorry, I just think that's friggin hilarious since Fargo is probably more informed on the history of the conlict than just about anyone else on the lounge; and also one of the more outspoken critics of Fox News and their propaganda.

But of course, anyone who supports Israel has to be a neo-con, right ?








[/quote]

No. They just have to have a blatant disregard for human life, as it would appear.


----------



## Fargo

Mettle said:


> Finally


But what do you think the chances are of Israel pulling out of Lebanon wholesale? It's looking pretty slim since they're in the midst of launching their largest ground offensive yet in this war. Sending boatloads of foot soldiers over supported by tanks and other heavy fire. Not to mention that the air crew are still doing their work... Ground and pound all the way.

I'm happy that this has gone to the UNHCR though and that there's talks of holding Israel accountable for their actions. The west voted against it (USA, Canada, EU and Japan.) However the Arabs, Africa, South America and the two biggies - Russia and China - voted for it. Now that's a bitch slap if I ever saw one. Seems like the 'third world' does have a voice after all, huh? (For once, anyway.) I wonder if this is going to cause Israel to bomb any more UN posts or troops?
[/quote]

I have a sollution for you. Why not move to Israel for a while and see what it's like to have weapons pointed at you 24/7. And if a border country, an Iran proxy, had weapons pointed at Canada and randomely fired at your home town, and then the perpetrators hid in civilian communities, I suppose you'd open your heart and mind to the instigators. It's so easy to judge from our temporarily safe havens. Russia and China voted the way you wished. And how much money do they have tied up with fundamentalist Iran? What no one realizes is that the battle between the free West and the fundamentalist fascists is taking place for now between Israel and Lebanon. This is Iran's war, who have sworn to destroy Israel. Canada is just further back in line on the hit list.
[/quote]

Do you even know Israel's history in the middle east? Honestly? Do you? Or are you just going on what Fox news says? Be honest. I won't laugh.

Also. Do you know anyone who's father saw half the men (and boys) in his village executed wholesale by Israeli soldiers while in a lineup against a wall because they were impeding progress of Jewish settlements?

Hezbollah didn't pop out of no where...

I'm just happy that the UN is stepping up to the plate on this matter. I hope Israel does get charged with war crimes and crimes against humanity. The way they've handled this has been disgusting.

Also... The lines about 'free West' and 'fundamentalist facists' is getting old. The propaganda train has to stop somewhere, you know.

And honestly. With the line Prime Minister Harper is toting right now in regards to Israel, I wouldn't be surprised if Canada has climbed 10 or 15 points on the hit list... It's also funny that the Tories' popularity rating has fallen so drastically since this staunch pro-Israeli stance has come out as well. They better hope there's not an election any time soon or else they'll lose.
[/quote]

Yeah, I agree there's a lot of misinformed history about the middle east, and I pointed some of that out earlier in the thread. To review, the original British mandate for Palestine was revised in 1922, wherebye over 70% of the land was established as TransJordan, the original location for many of the original Palestinian Arabs, who became Jordanians. I also know that the roughly 25% of the remaining land was divided between the Arabs and the Jews in 1948, and the Palestinians were strongarmed by the Arab nations to leave so that they could exterminate Israel. This is key, because this is what led to the exile. I know that after 1967 even more Palestinians were displaced, since Israel had to increase their buffer zone after being attacked yet again. All countries do that.

You completely sidestepped the argument about what you would do in Canada if you were being attacked regularly, instead pointing out how public opinion disfavors parties who support Israel. Damn Zionist supporters - vote em out of office. And boy Canada deserves to be higher on the Islamofascist hitlist if they keep supporting those Zionists, because must be the victim's fault every time we keep getting fucked with by subhumans.

And no, I don't go by what FOX says, cuz honestly they're a neocon driven network, and the Neocons are not conservative enough for me - and they lie too much. I wouldn't have agreed to the terms of the cease fire that Condi Rice is so thrilled about, because it will cause more killing in the future when Hezbollah repositions itself with even better weapons.

I'm very sympathetic with your position actually and believe that the slaughter of innocent civilians is an abomination. But stop evading the issue and ask what any country would do if their sovereignty was in jeapordy by militias - BACKED BY IRAN - tht hide behind civilians. Is Israel supposed to wait until the rockets reach Tel Aviv? Would Canada wait until the rockets could hit Montreal and Toronto? I advocated an international force in the region as an immediate means of ending the violence, but the UN refuses to disarm Hezbollah - an Iranian proxy - and the peace keeping force will only have chapter 6 powers. Israel is left with no choice.

And, there's a time to be open minded and there's a time to call a spade a spade. Islamo fascism is the Naziism of our time, and its' sympathizers, just like during WWII in the likes of IG Farben, FOrd, and Dupont - are everywhere. For all the West's faults, we have transcended medieval religion for the most part and are trying to rectify our experiment with Democracy. Militant Islam is what it is, and you can call it propaganda until they come after one of your own with a rusty knife, at which point you can wither blame Bush or see the truth for what it is.


----------



## diddye

Jewelz said:


> Finally


But what do you think the chances are of Israel pulling out of Lebanon wholesale? It's looking pretty slim since they're in the midst of launching their largest ground offensive yet in this war. Sending boatloads of foot soldiers over supported by tanks and other heavy fire. Not to mention that the air crew are still doing their work... Ground and pound all the way.

I'm happy that this has gone to the UNHCR though and that there's talks of holding Israel accountable for their actions. The west voted against it (USA, Canada, EU and Japan.) However the Arabs, Africa, South America and the two biggies - Russia and China - voted for it. Now that's a bitch slap if I ever saw one. Seems like the 'third world' does have a voice after all, huh? (For once, anyway.) I wonder if this is going to cause Israel to bomb any more UN posts or troops?
[/quote]

I have a sollution for you. Why not move to Israel for a while and see what it's like to have weapons pointed at you 24/7. And if a border country, an Iran proxy, had weapons pointed at Canada and randomely fired at your home town, and then the perpetrators hid in civilian communities, I suppose you'd open your heart and mind to the instigators. It's so easy to judge from our temporarily safe havens. Russia and China voted the way you wished. And how much money do they have tied up with fundamentalist Iran? What no one realizes is that the battle between the free West and the fundamentalist fascists is taking place for now between Israel and Lebanon. This is Iran's war, who have sworn to destroy Israel. Canada is just further back in line on the hit list.
[/quote]

Do you even know Israel's history in the middle east? Honestly? Do you? Or are you just going on what Fox news says? Be honest. I won't laugh.

[/quote]










Sorry, I just think that's friggin hilarious since Fargo is probably more informed on the history of the conlict than just about anyone else on the lounge; and also one of the more outspoken critics of Fox News and their propaganda.

But of course, anyone who supports Israel has to be a neo-con, right ?








[/quote]

Haha, thats exactly what i was thinking too. Fargo knows their history the best especially since it concerns him and he'd be the last watcher of fox news.


----------



## Someone

sorry about my... but what is neo-con? :\


----------



## Fargo

Someone said:


> sorry about my... but what is neo-con? :\


http://www,csmonitor.com/specials/neocon/neocon101.html


----------



## LouDiB

Mettle said:


> Finally


But what do you think the chances are of Israel pulling out of Lebanon wholesale? It's looking pretty slim since they're in the midst of launching their largest ground offensive yet in this war. Sending boatloads of foot soldiers over supported by tanks and other heavy fire. Not to mention that the air crew are still doing their work... Ground and pound all the way.

I'm happy that this has gone to the UNHCR though and that there's talks of holding Israel accountable for their actions. The west voted against it (USA, Canada, EU and Japan.) However the Arabs, Africa, South America and the two biggies - Russia and China - voted for it. Now that's a bitch slap if I ever saw one. Seems like the 'third world' does have a voice after all, huh? (For once, anyway.) I wonder if this is going to cause Israel to bomb any more UN posts or troops?
[/quote]

I have a sollution for you. Why not move to Israel for a while and see what it's like to have weapons pointed at you 24/7. And if a border country, an Iran proxy, had weapons pointed at Canada and randomely fired at your home town, and then the perpetrators hid in civilian communities, I suppose you'd open your heart and mind to the instigators. It's so easy to judge from our temporarily safe havens. Russia and China voted the way you wished. And how much money do they have tied up with fundamentalist Iran? What no one realizes is that the battle between the free West and the fundamentalist fascists is taking place for now between Israel and Lebanon. This is Iran's war, who have sworn to destroy Israel. Canada is just further back in line on the hit list.
[/quote]

Do you even know Israel's history in the middle east? Honestly? Do you? Or are you just going on what Fox news says? Be honest. I won't laugh.

[/quote]










Sorry, I just think that's friggin hilarious since Fargo is probably more informed on the history of the conlict than just about anyone else on the lounge; and also one of the more outspoken critics of Fox News and their propaganda.

But of course, anyone who supports Israel has to be a neo-con, right ?








[/quote]

No. They just have to have a blatant disregard for human life, as it would appear.








[/quote]

Trying to get yourself out of sh|t's crick I see? Good attempt at catorigizing him.


----------



## ChilDawg

I don't disregard human life, but I am upset with the U.N. for trying to pin Israelis as war criminals. What about the Hezbollah fighters who hide behind civilians and then rally the country against the "evil" Israelis who killed civilians in the process of trying to eradicate them? They are getting people who are supposedly their own killed by using them as shields...


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

I am glad to see that we are a step closer to ending the murder of innocents.


----------



## ChilDawg

It's not murder if done in war with the intent of taking out the enemy.


----------



## Fargo

What Israel is facing is being nurtured in Europe.

http://www.interestalert.com/story/0813001...L01/israel.html

Plot Shows Rise of Extremism in Europe 
By WILLIAM J. KOLE 
Associated Press Writer 
Britain's struggle to contain Muslim extremism points up a chilling trend across Europe: the rise of radical Islam, and with it, a willingness among a small but dangerous minority of young people to answer the call to jihad.

From the squalid suburbs north of Paris to the gritty streets of Sarajevo, young, disaffected Muslims are increasingly receptive to hard-liners looking to recruit foot soldiers for holy war, European counterterrorism officials and religious leaders warn.

The continent, they caution, remains vulnerable to attacks by homegrown militants despite the heightened security and attempts at inter-religious dialogue that followed the deadly 2004 train bombings in Madrid and last year's suicide attacks in London.

'Their numbers are still relatively small, but I fear they could become larger as more young Muslims embrace militancy,' said Fawaz Gerges, a professor of Islamic studies at Sarah Lawrence College in New York.

Gerges calls it 'the jihad generation': converts to extremism in Britain, France, Germany, the Netherlands, Scandinavia and elsewhere who are becoming radicalized - partly in response to the conflicts in Afghanistan and the Middle East - and are spawning 'self-generating' networks and cells.

'They're not part of al-Qaida, but in their own eyes, they are foot soldiers' who share Osama bin Laden's ideology, he said.

Little is known of what may have motivated the 23 suspects in British police custody to allegedly plot to blow up U.S.-bound jetliners with liquid explosives. *But many in their middle and working class neighborhoods said the communities have become alienated by U.S. and British policy in the Middle East.*
*'Governments in Europe insist this is a problem of ideology, but the real cause of this phenomenon is the political crisis that is sweeping the world with the war in Iraq and the situation in Palestine,' said Azzam Tamimi, director of the London-based Institute of Islamic Political Thought.*Like the Sept. 11 terror attacks, the London bombings on July 7, 2005, 'should have been lessons for everybody - that *government policies endanger the security of everyone,' Tamimi said. 'The root cause has never been addressed. Unless they open a debate, the threat will never go away.'*Recruiters for hard-line Islamist groups can turn some Muslim youths with little interest in religion into extremists in a matter of weeks, contends Pierre de Bousquet de Florian, head of France's counterterrorism agency.

An estimated 5,000 French Muslims embrace extremist Islam, according to a 2005 police intelligence report. France is home to about 5 million Muslims, the largest Islamic community in western Europe, and French authorities claimed to dismantle several cells earlier this year.

'Young people who are indifferent to religion fall in a matter of weeks into the toughest kind of Islam and, almost without any transition, into the most worrisome kind of activism,' Bousquet de Florian told the newspaper Le Parisien last month.

But the rise of homegrown extremists - many of whom operate in small, close-knit circles difficult for law enforcement to penetrate - has complicated counterterrorism efforts in many countries.

The Netherlands has been on high alert since a Dutch Muslim of Moroccan descent murdered filmmaker Theo van Gogh in 2004. Spanish authorities have been monitoring some 250 suspected Islamic radicals, and in Bosnia five men are on trial for allegedly plotting an attack on an unidentified European country - significantly, one with troops in Iraq and Afghanistan.

*An open letter published this weekend by prominent British Islamic groups said the 'debacle in Iraq' and the failure to quickly secure a cease-fire in southern Lebanon as Israel waged a military campaign against Hezbollah militants has made Britain a target*.

Britain's archbishop of York, the Most Rev. John Sentamu, said he thinks disenfranchised young Muslims turn to extremism not because of Islam but 'because they are alienated, because they have been given a vision which is so imaginatively wicked.'

Copyright © 2006, The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.
Copyright © 2006, InterestAlert

Notice how every thing in bold insinuates that it is the fault of the people being attacked. Notice the British Islamic groups did not unilaterally condemn a plot to wipe out civilians on planes. Instead it is the fault of America and Israel. Blame the Zionist agenda for the rise of murderous extremism, and the Left buys into it. There's your sane religion of peace majority as represented by "prominent British Islamic groups." Really the height of brazen, bold-faced chutzpah, in light of the fact that a major terrorist plot was in the planning, and the shameful thing is that they get away with such comments. This is the same technique the fascists used in World War II.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Nice post. There are so many gullible people out there that buy this stuff hook line and sinker. 
You have to look at what is really happening, and not what is being said. That makes it much easier to understand what you are saying. I agree with your point.
I really hope more get your point soon


----------



## Someone

ChilDawg said:


> It's not murder if done in war with the intent of taking out the enemy.


----------



## diddye

Another reason why people fall for terrorists schemes:

http://www.nypost.com/postopinion/opedcolu...na_freedman.htm


----------



## Froogle

I dont like war but when it happens it happens. Israel is getting aid from the us which is F****** up becuz the palestinians an lebanese are already at a disadvandtage and innocent civilians get fired upon for nothing. Y the HELL would u blow up a energy plant. ISRAELI EXUSE:"to stop the kidnapping" you dont need light to kidnap smart asses they did it to stop them from getting water and to starve IMO


----------



## diddye

Froogle said:


> I dont like war but when it happens it happens. Israel is getting aid from the us which is F****** up becuz the palestinians an lebanese are already at a disadvandtage and innocent civilians get fired upon for nothing. Y the HELL would u blow up a energy plant. ISRAELI EXUSE:"to stop the kidnapping" you dont need light to kidnap smart asses they did it to stop them from getting water and to starve IMO


What? Maybe you should read the article I just posted. It's talking about people like you.


----------



## Fargo

As part of the ongoing, never ending Middle east cauldron of hate over a Jewish country the size of New Jersey, 2 Fox News Journalists were kidnapped today in the Gaza.

http://www.ifex.org/en/content/view/full/76338/

Alert

Two Fox News journalists abducted in Gaza City

Country/Topic: Palestine
Date: 14 August 2006
Source: Committee to Protect Journalists (CPJ) 
Person(s): Steve Centanni, Olaf Wiig
Target(s): journalist(s) 
Type(s) of violation(s): kidnapped 
Urgency: Flash 
(CPJ/IFEX) - The following is a CPJ press release:

GAZA: CPJ calls for release of kidnapped Fox News journalists

New York, August 14, 2006 - The Committee to Protect Journalists is alarmed by the abduction today of two foreign journalists in Gaza City by unidentified Palestinian gunmen.

According to CPJ sources and news reports, gunmen ambushed a Fox News Channel crew on Omar al-Mukhtar Street in the center of Gaza City, abducting correspondent Steve Centanni, a U.S. citizen, and freelance cameraman Olaf Wiig, whose nationality could not be confirmed. Two vehicles trapped the journalists' satellite uplink truck marked "TV". Gunmen forced the driver to the ground and abducted the two journalists, the sources said.

"We can confirm that two of our people were taken against their will in Gaza," Fox News said in a statement, The Associated Press reported.

A source at Fox News said no group had claimed responsibility for the kidnapping. The source said that the governing Islamic Resistance Movement, Hamas, had called for the two journalists to be freed immediately.

"We are concerned for the safety of our two colleagues and call for their immediate and unconditional release," said CPJ Executive Director Joel Simon. "These are well established reporters who were in Gaza solely to fulfill their professional responsibility as journalists. We are alarmed that foreign journalists in Gaza have been increasingly targeted for abduction."

Seven other journalists have been kidnapped in Gaza over the last year. All were released unharmed. The last abduction was on March 14 when Caroline Laurent, a reporter for the French weekly ELLE, Alfred Yaghobzadeh, a photographer from the photo agency SIPA, and Yong Tae-young, a correspondent for South Korea's public broadcaster KBS, were seized by gunmen. All three were released unharmed 22 hours later.

Past kidnappings appear to be the work of private individuals or groups seeking to use foreign hostages as bargaining chips to secure the release of colleagues or relatives imprisoned by the Palestinian Authority.

CPJ is a New York-based, independent, nonprofit organization that works to safeguard press freedom worldwide. For more information, visit http://www.cpj.org


----------



## Liquid

Fargo said:


> As part of the ongoing, never ending Middle east cauldron of hate over a Jewish country the size of New Jersey, 2 Fox News Journalists were kidnapped today in the Gaza.
> 
> http://www.ifex.org/en/content/view/full/76338/
> 
> Alert
> 
> Two Fox News journalists abducted in Gaza City
> 
> Country/Topic: Palestine
> Date: 14 August 2006
> Source: Committee to Protect Journalists (CPJ)
> Person(s): Steve Centanni, Olaf Wiig
> Target(s): journalist(s)
> Type(s) of violation(s): kidnapped
> Urgency: Flash
> (CPJ/IFEX) - The following is a CPJ press release:
> 
> GAZA: CPJ calls for release of kidnapped Fox News journalists
> 
> New York, August 14, 2006 - The Committee to Protect Journalists is alarmed by the abduction today of two foreign journalists in Gaza City by unidentified Palestinian gunmen.
> 
> According to CPJ sources and news reports, gunmen ambushed a Fox News Channel crew on Omar al-Mukhtar Street in the center of Gaza City, abducting correspondent Steve Centanni, a U.S. citizen, and freelance cameraman Olaf Wiig, whose nationality could not be confirmed. Two vehicles trapped the journalists' satellite uplink truck marked "TV". Gunmen forced the driver to the ground and abducted the two journalists, the sources said.
> 
> "We can confirm that two of our people were taken against their will in Gaza," Fox News said in a statement, The Associated Press reported.
> 
> A source at Fox News said no group had claimed responsibility for the kidnapping. The source said that the governing Islamic Resistance Movement, Hamas, had called for the two journalists to be freed immediately.
> 
> "We are concerned for the safety of our two colleagues and call for their immediate and unconditional release," said CPJ Executive Director Joel Simon. "These are well established reporters who were in Gaza solely to fulfill their professional responsibility as journalists. We are alarmed that foreign journalists in Gaza have been increasingly targeted for abduction."
> 
> Seven other journalists have been kidnapped in Gaza over the last year. All were released unharmed. The last abduction was on March 14 when Caroline Laurent, a reporter for the French weekly ELLE, Alfred Yaghobzadeh, a photographer from the photo agency SIPA, and Yong Tae-young, a correspondent for South Korea's public broadcaster KBS, were seized by gunmen. All three were released unharmed 22 hours later.
> 
> Past kidnappings appear to be the work of private individuals or groups seeking to use foreign hostages as bargaining chips to secure the release of colleagues or relatives imprisoned by the Palestinian Authority.
> 
> CPJ is a New York-based, independent, nonprofit organization that works to safeguard press freedom worldwide. For more information, visit http://www.cpj.org


thier as good as dead..


----------



## Someone

now, after the cease-fire line.. i'm asking myself what the f*ck Hammas / Islamic Jihad in Northen Gaza rocket Qasam (yesterday) to the Beach of Ashkelon (The closest city from north of Gaza).. I'm asking and I answer: After the cease fire in Lebanon, Gaza exploit this cease firing and shoting missle to Sderot/Ashkelon.

the missle that rocket to Ashkelon was the second missle that fall there, and because they got a new Qasams-improved missles.. hmm and I think they smuggled this when half on nation look on the north.. and not to Gaza.


----------



## C0Rey

the ciese fire is just for show all hell breaks loose soon,i think iran will get involved, how is unclear, but i hear rumours that Lebanon was just a test attack to see how things would work out in Iran.
Either whay this conflict is far from over.

and btw. How the f*ck can terrorists call upon ciese fire?


----------



## Someone

C0Rey said:


> How the f*ck can terrorists call upon ciese fire?


Me neither don't realize this


----------



## Fargo

Someone said:


> How the f*ck can terrorists call upon ciese fire?


Me neither don't realize this
[/quote]

Someone, you need to read this article. It appears your Prime Minister Omert will go down as a failure in history's opinion. You need Netanyahu back immediately.

http://www.wnd.com/news/article.asp?ARTICLE_ID=51519

NEWS ANALYSIS
Israel loses Lebanon war 
WND Jerusalem bureau chief says Olmert restrained IDF 'at every turn'

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Posted: August 14, 2006
12:07 p.m. Eastern

By Aaron Klein
© 2006 WorldNetDaily.com

JERUSALEM - In the coming days, Prime Minister Ehud Olmert and his government ministers will attempt to persuade Israeli voters and the international community that Israel achieved its political and military objectives during its campaign in Lebanon.

Olmert will likely claim Hezbollah's capabilities have been minimized; a strong, armed force will soon be deployed in south Lebanon capable of contending with Hezbollah; and that the political momentum for a new Middle East settlement is now on Israel's side.

In actuality, these claims couldn't be further from the truth. Israel lost the war in Lebanon on all fronts. This is so largely because Olmert refused to allow the Israeli Defense Forces to do its job.

Days after Hezbollah provoked Israel last month by firing rockets into Jewish towns and by ambushing an Israeli military patrol unit killing 8 soldiers and kidnapping two others, the IDF presented Olmert with several battle plans it says could have devastated Hezbollah within an estimated three weeks.

The plans, drawn up and improved upon over the course of several years, called for an immediate air campaign against Hezbollah strongholds in south Beirut; aerial bombardment of key sections of the Lebanese-Syria border to ensure the kidnapped soldiers were not transported out of the country and to halt Syrian re-supply of arms to Hezbollah; and the deployment of up to 40,000 ground troops to advance immediately to the Latani River - taking up the swath of territory from which most Hezbollah rockets are fired - and from there work their way back to the Israeli border while surrounding and then cleaning out Hezbollah strongholds under heavy aerial cover.

To the dismay of military officials here, Olmert did not approve the plan. He initially allowed only a limited air campaign that focused on some high-profile Hezbollah targets, the Beirut airport and roads that led from Beirut into Syria. But the main smuggling routes between Syria and Lebanon, sites very well known to Israeli intelligence, were essentially off limits to the Israeli Air Force because Olmert didn't want his army operating too close to Syria for fear it would bring Damascus into the conflict.

IDF suffers from lack of troops in Lebanon, insufficient air coverage

When Hezbollah met Israel's air campaign with massive rocket attacks against northern Israeli communities, the IDF again presented Olmert with a plan for a large ground deployment to the Latani River. The Israeli Prime Minister - under heavy pressure to step up operations in response to Hezbollah rocket fire - approved only a smaller ground offensive of up to 8,000 soldiers who were not allowed to advance to the Latani.

The IDF was directed to clean out Hezbollah's bases within about three miles of the Israeli border. Small forces, though, did advance further while isolated special operations were carried out deep inside Lebanon.

Afraid of being accused of using excessive force and firing indiscriminately into population centers - charges leveled at the Jewish state anyway - Olmert limited the IAF to strategic bombings only. The air force was not allowed to clear the way for ground troops to enter.

And so the IDF - with a force one fourth the size it asked for - engaged in heated, often face-to-face combat over the course of weeks with a well-trained, well-armed Hezbollah militia that had planned with Iran for up to six years for this battle.

Israeli soldiers found themselves up against Hezbollah gunmen who fought in civilian clothing and hid behind local civilian populations. Well-orchestrated Hezbollah ambushes took tolls on troop battalions. Iranian-supplied advanced anti-tank missiles proved extremely effective against Israeli combat vehicles.

The IDF suffered in very specific ways on the battlefield because of a lack of enough ground troops.

One example was a battle that began July 25. The Israeli army attempted to strangle Bint Jbail, a town of about 30,000 commonly called the "Hezbollah capital" of south Lebanon. Because there were not enough troops to completely surround the strategic village, Bint Jbail's northern entrance was not sealed off, and, according to army sources, hundreds of Hezbollah fighters were able to infiltrate and join with the already 150 or so gunmen inside. The IDF had to contend with a larger Hezbollah contingent as a result. Nine soldiers were lost in heavy fighting the next day. Another 14 soldiers were killed at Bint Jbail the next two weeks.

On several occasions the past few weeks, while heavy diplomacy looked to be gaining momentum, such as during Secretary of State Condoleeza Rice's visits here, the IDF was actually asked by the political echelon to halt most operations and troop advances for up to 36 hours while negotiations ran their course.

Military leaders now charge that some troop battalions, instructed to hold positions outside villages but not to advance, actually became sitting ducks for Hezbollah anti-tank fire, which killed at least 35 Israeli soldiers. After the diplomacy failed, soldiers were ordered to carry on. This piece of information will likely be brought to light by commissions of inquiry already initiated into the performance of the IDF and the culpability of Israel's political leadership.

Hezbollah showed other impressive gains. In what Israel admitted was a major blow to its navy, Hezbollah during the initial fighting hit an Israeli naval ship with an Iranian Silkworm C-802 radar-guided anti-ship cruise missile, killing four soldiers and damaging the warship. It was the first time the missile had been introduced into the battle with Israel. Military officials here said the Israeli ship's radar system was not calibrated to detect the Silkworm, which is equipped with an advanced anti-tracking system.

Olmert turns down 'necessary' military ops

WorldNetDaily was made aware by senior military officials of several meetings in which IDF officials petitioned Olmert and Defense Minister Amir Peretz for a larger ground force and for more heavy aerial cover, or at least for ground troops already in Lebanon to be authorized to reach the Latani River in hopes of cleaning out the villages nearby such as Tyre, from which many rockets are launched into Israel.

The petitions came more frequently as Hezbollah rockets landed further and further south inside Israel.

Tens of thousands of troops were put on standby in northern Israel, but were not allowed to enter Lebanon.

The smaller IDF numbers on the ground in Lebanon carried on, eventually with instructions to create a buffer zone of about 3 miles within which the Hezbollah infrastructure would be entirely wiped out. The zone would do little to stop rocket fire into northern Israel, since most rockets were fired from positions deeper inside south Lebanon.

Officials say the IAF was still restrained from targeting key positions close to the Syrian border in the Bekaa Valley from which intelligence officials say Hezbollah received regular shipments of rockets and other heavy weaponry originating in Iran and transported via Syria. Israel bombed roads in the area a few kilometers from Syria, but many weapons smuggling routes at the border remained intact.

While Syria placed its military on high alert, Olmert told reporters several times Israel had no intention of bringing Damascus into the war.

Last weekend, after Hezbollah rockets killed a record 15 civilians in one day, Olmert's cabinet finally gave the green light for an enormous IDF ground invasion and for an advance to the Latani River.

Many military officials here told me they were elated the IDF would at last be given the freedom to do what it had wanted to do nearly one month ago.

The cabinet, though, left the timing of the new operation to Olmert, who held the advance back until Thursday morning. By Thursday evening, the IDF, which charged ahead from four main fronts, reached the Latani River and even beyond in full force and prepared for an intense battle to overtake the areas used by Hezbollah to fire rockets. The IDF estimated it would need another four to six weeks to successfully wipe out the Hezbollah infrastructure in the areas.

But a day later a cease-fire resolution was adapted. The U.S., perhaps wanting to cut its losses after Israel's month-long poor performance, supported a cessation of military activities in Lebanon.

Hezbollah remains intact, Israel's enemies emboldened

The IDF continued its advance until this morning, beginning to clear out some villages. But not nearly enough gains were made, as was amply demonstrated yesterday when Hezbollah fired over 240 rockets - its largest one-day volley yet - into northern Israel, killing one civilian and wounding at least 26 others.

Now the cease-fire is being implemented. Perhaps it will hold, perhaps it won't. Either way, Hezbollah has won the war. It put up an incredible fight against IDF forces paralyzed by Israel's leadership. The terror group maintains a good deal of its infrastructure in south Lebanon and still has the ability to fire hundreds of rockets per day into Israel.

Even if Israel restarts its larger offensive, Hezbollah still can regain the initiative by carrying out larger escalations, such as firing its long-range Zelzal rockets into Tel Aviv.

Hezbollah is ecstatic about the deployment of "15,000 soldiers" from the Lebanese Army to replace Israeli troops in south Lebanon. The Lebanese Army doesn't have 15,000 standing troops. Aside from a small air force pool, the Army doesn't have a reserve unit from which it can call up large numbers.

The plan, according to Lebanese officials, is to recall Lebanese soldiers who served during the past 5 years, which means many out-of-shape, unprepared ex-soldiers will be charged with protecting the Israeli border. Take into account the sectarian divisions of the split Shiite-Sunni Lebanese Army - with many soldiers sympathetic to Hezbollah's cause - and you have a force that will, at best, do little to contend with Hezbollah, and at worst prompt an internal civil war. Not to mention, the Lebanese Army is poorly armed and ill-equipped.

The cease-fire call for the establishment of a backed-up United Nations force in south Lebanon is also taken as a victory for Hezbollah. The terror group does not believe any international force will be willing to die to defend Israel's borders or that it will have the ability to block the group's re-supply routes between Syria and Lebanon. Hezbollah knows that if the IDF couldn't defeat it, European forces, led by countries opposed to Israel's Lebanon campaign, will be no match.

For Israel, an international force on its borders will impede the ability of the IDF to operate with freedom during any future conflict with Hezbollah.

The Jewish state's credibility took a massive toll when Olmert agreed to the current cease-fire calling for negotiations at a later date for the two soldiers Hezbollah kidnapped. Olmert had repeatedly vowed the war would only stop after Hezbollah returned the abducted Israeli troops, and now the prime minister is ending the war without even vague promises of the soldiers' assured safety or indications they are alive. Hezbollah sees this as a victory.

The cease-fire places the Shebba Farms, territory held by Israel but claimed by Hezbollah, up for future negotiations, granting Hezbollah the ability to claim its fighting brought international legitimacy to its territorial demands.

The cease-fire doesn't place an immediate arms embargo on Hezbollah, but only calls for future talks on stopping weapons transfers to the terror group. This leaves Syria and Iran free to rearm and regroup Hezbollah.

The two state sponsors of Hezbollah, Syria and Iran learned during the last month that they can orchestrate a proxy war against America's Middle East ally at no cost to their regimes. They engineered a tough fight against Israeli forces and came out on top. They will be emboldened to continue their war against Israel and U.S. troops in Iraq at a fevered pitch. Iran smells Western weakness and will forge ahead with its nuclear ambitions.

And terrorists in the West Bank and Gaza are foaming at the mouth. Today, Abu Aziz, second-in-command of the Al Aqsa Martyrs Brigades terror group, told WorldNetDaily that Hezbollah's victory leads him to believe the end of Israel is in sight. He said he realizes now is the time to "attack Israel from all directions."

And so the enemies of the U.S. and Israel are poised for another war. They smell victory, and why shouldn't they? The last month demonstrated that with weak Israeli leadership in place, the Jewish state can be defeated.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

ChilDawg said:


> It's not murder if done in war with the intent of taking out the enemy.


No one knows the intent.


----------



## diddye

i think the itent is clear if olmert launched a war where his soldiers were basically neutered and couldn't fight with all their power due to their fear of civilian deaths. They could have gone all out and ended this war much faster if it wasn't for world opinion(possibly w/ less deaths this way)


----------



## Fargo

diddye said:


> i think the itent is clear if olmert launched a war where his soldiers were basically neutered and couldn't fight with all their power due to their fear of civilian deaths. They could have gone all out and ended this war much faster if it wasn't for world opinion(possibly w/ less deaths this way)


Many more unfortuantely will die in the next war, which is inevitable. I only hope Omert is removed by then, and that our own president and his cabinet grow some balls.


----------



## jaejae

diddye said:


> Finally


But what do you think the chances are of Israel pulling out of Lebanon wholesale? It's looking pretty slim since they're in the midst of launching their largest ground offensive yet in this war. Sending boatloads of foot soldiers over supported by tanks and other heavy fire. Not to mention that the air crew are still doing their work... Ground and pound all the way.

I'm happy that this has gone to the UNHCR though and that there's talks of holding Israel accountable for their actions. The west voted against it (USA, Canada, EU and Japan.) However the Arabs, Africa, South America and the two biggies - Russia and China - voted for it. Now that's a bitch slap if I ever saw one. Seems like the 'third world' does have a voice after all, huh? (For once, anyway.) I wonder if this is going to cause Israel to bomb any more UN posts or troops?
[/quote]

Nice to know where you stand terrorist sympathizer, i mean mettle. Why do you only blame israel? Ever think that hezbollah should be accountable? You're a piece of work.
[/quote]

Thatsa no nice....

You don't have to resort to name calling...but if you must label me, do so under the same "terrorist sympathiser" please.....

Thanks mate....


----------



## User

The restraint is amazing.


----------



## Boobah

I just think its ironic the amazing amount of sympathy given to a group of people that would slit the throat of every single non-muslim sympathizer if given the chance. That will be our downfall


----------



## Someone

WTF ?????
Fraud Photo !?!?!?

Just now I hear about that

http://www.aish.com/movies/PhotoFraud.asp

it's not sad.. I think it's funny


----------



## Boobah

Someone said:


> WTF ?????
> Fraud Photo !?!?!?
> 
> Just now I hear about that
> 
> http://www.aish.com/movies/PhotoFraud.asp
> 
> it's not sad.. I think it's funny


that's pretty interesting. Should be taken more seroiusly b/c of the power the media has over the majority of the population who doesn't think everything the media reports is a crock of sh*t.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

Boobah said:


> I just think its ironic the amazing amount of sympathy given to a group of people that would slit the throat of every single non-muslim sympathizer if given the chance. That will be our downfall


I think the sympathy is given to those stuck in the middle of the fighting









You cannot say that all Muslims are this way though. We have Muslims living in the US that are not like that. It is only the extremists that are causing trouble, which I believe is a small percentage&#8230; but growing as more innocent people are killed


----------



## Fargo

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> I just think its ironic the amazing amount of sympathy given to a group of people that would slit the throat of every single non-muslim sympathizer if given the chance. That will be our downfall


I think the sympathy is given to those stuck in the middle of the fighting









*You cannot say that all Muslims are this way though. We have Muslims living in the US that are not like that. It is only the extremists that are causing trouble, which I believe is a small percentage&#8230; but growing as more innocent people are killed







*[/quote]

What you just said goes to the heart of the debate. Let's put aside all political correctness and racism - I sincerely believe most people on this forum are not racist even though we joke around a lot - and ask the question: Is there something at the heart of Islam that is exceedingly violent in its' perception of God and people. It's one thing when a religion is misused for war but another when the very religion itself *encourages and perpetuates * killing as a service to God. I have to be honest and ask the same things about Judaism, since many of the early books are exceedingly violent. Is there a difference?

We also have to ask: Do civilians knowingly harbor terrorists and thus take responsibility for the resulting collateral damage? In every war up until Vietnam, it was pretty much a given that civilians would have to die in order to defeat a ruthless, unyielding enemy. There was no other way to win. Has Israel, by holding back on utter decimation of Hezbollah, actually guaranteed more deaths in the future.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

I know what you are saying, I guess it comes back to that catch 22.

I just dont like grouping them all in the same category...


----------



## Someone

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> You cannot say that all Muslims are this way though. We have Muslims living in the US that are not like that. It is only the extremists that are causing trouble, which I believe is a small percentage&#8230; but growing as more innocent people are killed


It's true, I never say that all the muslims like that, in Israel I know few muslims.. and believe me, they better then other Jewish/Israeli which I know.

I must to ask: You (rigor) believe me?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

Olmert sets conditions on blockade's end


----------



## Someone

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Olmert sets conditions on blockade's end


And?.. I hate him









You believe me? =]


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

more news...

Iran won't give up enrichment


----------



## Someone

Assad rejects Israel's demand for UN troops on Syria-Lebanon border


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom




----------



## Boobah

Fargo said:


> I just think its ironic the amazing amount of sympathy given to a group of people that would slit the throat of every single non-muslim sympathizer if given the chance. That will be our downfall


I think the sympathy is given to those stuck in the middle of the fighting









*You cannot say that all Muslims are this way though. We have Muslims living in the US that are not like that. It is only the extremists that are causing trouble, which I believe is a small percentage&#8230; but growing as more innocent people are killed







*[/quote]

What you just said goes to the heart of the debate. Let's put aside all political correctness and racism - I sincerely believe most people on this forum are not racist even though we joke around a lot - and ask the question: Is there something at the heart of Islam that is exceedingly violent in its' perception of God and people. It's one thing when a religion is misused for war but another when the very religion itself *encourages and perpetuates * killing as a service to God. I have to be honest and ask the same things about Judaism, since many of the early books are exceedingly violent. Is there a difference?

We also have to ask: Do civilians knowingly harbor terrorists and thus take responsibility for the resulting collateral damage? In every war up until Vietnam, it was pretty much a given that civilians would have to die in order to defeat a ruthless, unyielding enemy. There was no other way to win. Has Israel, by holding back on utter decimation of Hezbollah, actually guaranteed more deaths in the future.
[/quote]

there was another thread that mentioned how quickly this threat is growing b/c of the terrorist's ability to recruit young muslims to their cause. There's a much deeper problem here that needs to be dealt with. It's difficult when these kids have nowhere to go except to the fanatics side. There is no other side that's stood up for themselves yet in the Muslim community. All you hear are people saying, "hey i know a muslim guy and he doesn't like the fanatics." We all know what the fanatics think, but you never get a clear voice from a peaceful large group of Muslims saying where they stand.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

Very true.

Almost as if they DO support the fanatics??


----------



## Someone

what is b/c ?

and look at that:
Unknown group claims kidnap of Fox reporters, issues ultimatum

It's very sad to hear that..


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Very true.
> 
> Almost as if they DO support the fanatics??


their silence is deafening, eh?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

Yup, seems quite strange. I wonder if it is fear that keeps them quiet


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Yup, seems quite strange. I wonder if it is fear that keeps them quiet


one of the 2.. they either support them silently, or they are in utter fear of them


----------



## Liquid

talk talk talk, cant deny the inevitable soon to come, and it wont matter what your average idiot thinks because anyone that matters already knows that the responsable parties have already brought it on to themselves thier are only 2 options, smarten up or die, saddley the current ideals in thier homelands wont allow them to smarten up and situates them into a position where death doesnt seem all that bad, it is not our responsabiltity nor within our capabilities to make life worth living for them in peace :laugh: so f*ck em all inside of two years i guarentee..


----------



## Boobah

Someone said:


> what is b/c ?
> 
> and look at that:
> Unknown group claims kidnap of Fox reporters, issues ultimatum
> 
> It's very sad to hear that..


b/c is short for because b/c i'm too lazy to type it out


----------



## Fargo

There's another thing that hardly anyone ever addresses. The fact is that almost every country that's ever existed had to define it's borders at some point or another and drive away all opponents who had a stake in the land. The ancient Romans were masters of that, as were all the other empires. Germany came into being through ruthless acts to consolidate sovereign states. The Americans took land from the Indians and Mexico, the Russians from countless states, the North Vietnamese conquered the south. The English were ruthless in stymying the Welsh, Scottish, and British. Australlia's unification was a direct result of Western Imperialism. Latin American nation states emerged through Spain and Portugal's subjegation and extermination of the Indians. The fact is, if you want a piece of land, you have to fight for it and maintian it by fear of violent retaliation. Yet the entire world believes that Israel, not even 60 years old, is supposed to concede to multiple warring Islamic factions - who can't even get along with each other - in order to maintian peace, when the reality is that every concession leads to more demands, because the Muslims do not want the Jewish nation there. There's no reason that they should, since it goes against everything they believe in. And most Muslim countries could give a sh*t about the Palestinians. Just ask Jordon, who massacred countless Palestinians at one time. Islamic countries will not recognize Israel. They never will, unless Israel uses unprecedented force to settle the issue. no one likes a weak giant, but every one fears a bad MF'er. That's just reality. So if Israel wants to keep the land, they have to do what every other nation has done thus far to define its' borders: annihilate their enemies until they earn their respect.


----------



## diddye

Just to show that muslims can't even get along with each other, take iraq for example(please dont comment if you agree w/ that war or not). For the last 6 months or whatever, it hasn't been an iraqi vs american war. Its shiite vs sunni. Isn't it funny that even at times like this that they still resort to fighting each other?

Jill carrols perspective:

http://www.cnn.com/2006/WORLD/meast/08/22/...rt.8/index.html


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

I think it has been Shiite vs. Sunni for a long time...


----------



## diddye

yes, but they joined togther to get rid of infidels. The link shows that their fight together just became #1 again


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

Yeah, Iraq is getting pretty lame... actually, it has been lame. I could never (and probably will never) understand why they cant get along...

But I feel for the people who are not that way.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

But in the Qur'an, it says that there will be peace and unity when the world is Islamic..
in reality, the nations that are, have no peace, or unity either.. figure that one out


----------



## Fargo

diddye said:


> Just to show that muslims can't even get along with each other, take iraq for example(please dont comment if you agree w/ that war or not). *For the last 6 months or whatever, it hasn't been an iraqi vs american war. Its shiite vs sunni. * Isn't it funny that even at times like this that they still resort to fighting each other?


Yeah, we deposed the Sunnis and now have to protect the Sunnis from the shiite majority, which we established, which doesn't mean I'm telling you how I feel about the war, because I'm not sure about anything anymore. But you're right about internal warfare in Iraq. Couldn't we have just deposed Saddam and then just written a check for reconstruction?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

I think it may have been better to leave saddam in power. At least we wouldnt be messing around over there. Just let them kill each other. Iran and Iraq would have fought sooner or later...

But of course, because of this war, I have a job


----------



## Someone

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> what is b/c ?
> 
> and look at that:
> Unknown group claims kidnap of Fox reporters, issues ultimatum
> 
> It's very sad to hear that..


b/c is short for because b/c i'm too lazy to type it out








[/quote]


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

That would be scary to be a reporter in Israel... I would have been shot at... like that guy on Fox.


----------



## Fargo

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> That would be scary to be a reporter in Israel... I would have been shot at... like that guy on Fox.


Funny how the Palestinian authorities are condemning the kidnapping, but somehow they have no power to hunt down the "unheard of" militia and rescue the two reporters. I'm sure they have no idea of their whereabouts.


----------



## Boobah

hell if america is no. 2 enemy and now it's shiite vs. sunni....

now's a good time to bail the f*ck out and let them squabble for awhile


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

Boobah said:


> hell if america is no. 2 enemy and now it's shiite vs. sunni....
> 
> now's a good time to bail the f*ck out and let them squabble for awhile


Agreed. At least get out NOW!


----------



## Someone

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> That would be scary to be a reporter in Israel... I would have been shot at... like that guy on Fox.


...?

So (if I can ask) what your job?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

Now Israel purchases two nuclear capable subs...


----------



## Fargo

Here's the Lefty Noam Chomsky, aka Benedict Arnoldstein, quoting the Greek Historican Thucydides:



> "The strong do as they can, and the weak suffer as they must." It is one of the leading principles of international affairs.


Thucydides was correct. All borders are established through strength, or else one is conquered. Given as much, the Chomper should know that a weak Israel and a strong Iran would equal the end of Israel. He must love writing from the comforts of his democratic university protected by American military might.

Then here he is judging Israel with no corresponding value judgement of Hezbollah:



> And we may add the forgotten West Bank, where the US and Israel are proceeding with their plans to drive the last nails into the coffin of Palestinian national rights by their programs of annexation, cantonization and imprisonment (by takeover of the Jordan Valley). These plans are carried out within the framework of another cynical fraud: "convergence" (in Hebrew, hitkansut ), portrayed in the US as "withdrawal", in a remarkable public relations triumph. Also long forgotten is the occupied Golan Heights, virtually annexed by Israel in violation of unanimous Security Council orders (but with tacit US support).


Of course, Chomsky forgets the original reason the Gohan Heights was annexed, or why any territory is annexed for that matter: to protect one's border from hostile enemies. Land for peace never works when your enemies want you destroyed, or when your enemies can't agree with one another. I do respect Chomsky though, because at least he's sincere about being an outspoken traitor and doesn't equivocate. Perhaps he would be happier to live under Sharia Law.


----------



## Someone

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Now Israel purchases two nuclear capable subs...


They not nuclear...
Strange post posted this and it's not base on anything..
The new submarines they are called "Dolphin" and in Israel there is a couple Dolphin Submarines.. and they not nuclear.. My cousin he is a soldier in "Dolphin" and they not nuclear.. it's just the stupid reporter that want to change everything..

But why you will believe me.. and listen to me.. I'm just stupid humen, right?

get this:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dolphin_submarine

I didn't read this article but I readed in hebrew, also in Wikipedia:
http://he.wikipedia.org/wiki/ד&#1493...לת)
So I think it's same.. and THEY NOT nuclear submarines


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

> Perhaps he would be happier to live under Sharia Law.


No, then he might be compelled to complain about that. (oops, then if he complained, he would have his head cut off )


----------



## Someone

I don't find this in any news site (in English), just in hebew..
anyway:
Germany confirm Israel's purchase
Speaker of Ministry of Defense in Berlin said that the buy deal of the Submarines bought was before a month and half ago and that the submarine cannot use and carry any nuclear weapons.

I bring here (in the last page) a link for you, to see what the reporters and the news company did about the false pic and reports.. so why you continue to believe them? 
LOL

if it's help
so is the newsflash about what I say in this reply
but it is in Hebrew =]
http://bet.iba.org.il/?entity_code=148619


----------



## MONGO 

ok but the sub will still fire ICBMs right


----------



## Someone

what is ICBM?
anyway, of curse the submarines can fire (something)..if they don't.. so why to use them?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

Here is the link:
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20060825/ap_on_...terring_iran_13


----------



## Someone

1. This link proves to all, that the reporter are lier
http://www.aish.com/movies/PhotoFraud.asp

2. I Believe to my cousin, and believe to Germany Ministry of Defense.

3. look at Wikipedia. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dolphin_class_submarine
Write there something about nuclear? *I think you see what you wanna see*

4. In Israel there is a Dolphin Submarines.. And they same to the new (same=without nuclear weapons) so stop to see the opposite and the negative in everything in the world (Israel mainly)

The reporter just want to see blood and action..Because that they write nuclear submarines.. and they don't base on anything.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

I dunno man, that is world wide news...


----------



## nismo driver

this whole thing is just a bunch of sh*t to be quite honest..

now there are reports about isreal using cluster bombs in civilian areas resulting in death and injury o returning civilian from unexpoleded ordinance..

ok fine they use teh weapons possibly even in violation of agreements made with the US when we sold them to isreal..

BUT the whining f****t isralis are going to russia and complainig about the rockets hezbolla used, so what happens next lebanese go to US to complain about the weapons we give to isreal?

the thing that pisses em off about isreal is that they are always the one that are right for there actions, there right to use cluster bombs and no one should question it but hezbolla is wrong for using rockets.

isreal is right for killing hundreds of fighters but hexbolla is wrong for killing any isralies?

this whole mess started from two kidnapped soldiers, now close to 200 IDF are killed and where are the 2 soldiers that where kidnapped??? not to mention how this has booosted the support that hezbollah will get either with or with out sanctions.. whos to say that hezbollah politicians cant take control of lebonese govt? sure dis-arm hezbollah but then they will just becone the lebonese army.. there still going to ahte isreal and even more now..

bullies never win in the end.. isreal needs to humble its self nd take its lumps to get along with its neighbors.. that doesnt mean not to defend it self it mens to relax the offensive actions to reduce the amount of further anger towards isreal..


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

You have VERY good points.


----------



## nismo driver

Someone said:


> 1. This link proves to all, that the reporter are lier
> http://www.aish.com/movies/PhotoFraud.asp
> 
> 2. I Believe to my cousin, and believe to Germany Ministry of Defense.
> 
> 3. look at Wikipedia.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dolphin_class_submarine
> Write there something about nuclear? *I think you see what you wanna see*
> 
> 4. In Israel there is a Dolphin Submarines.. And they same to the new (same=without nuclear weapons) so stop to see the opposite and the negative in everything in the world (Israel mainly)
> 
> The reporter just want to see blood and action..Because that they write nuclear submarines.. and they don't base on anything.


this is from your own link:



> "It is widely suspected that the four larger 25.5 inch torpedo tubes could be capable of launching nuclear-armed Popeye Turbo cruise missiles with a range of up to 1500 km [3], as well as launching underwater swimmer delivery vehicles [4]"


if these sub can launch cruise missles then yes they are nuclear capable (nuclear power is different then nuclear capable), the whole purpose of the sub is to have second strike abilities, meaning if the firt strike takes out there ground based capabilities tehy resort to launching attacks from teh subs..


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

> I think you see what you wanna see


yeah, I am biased...

I just read what everyone else has - even you.








who is biased?


----------



## nismo driver

someone here is more info to back up the allegation..

http://www.fas.org/nuke/guide/israel/missile/popeye-t.htm

of course there going to try to deny it no country wants all of its capabilities to be publie knowledge, your being lied to get used to it we all are.. how long was teh f-117 stealth in use for before ti was introduced to the world? long time my friends.. long time..

the whole point of military secrects if a. they need to be secret but b. they spread rumors and fear, fear is the deturenet so they dont actually have to be used its almost more effective if no one knows but everyone has a god idea..


----------



## Someone

haha.. biased? not you..
anyway.. you don't know hebew but I read now that the submarines will come to Israel just in 2010..so..
and in this newsflash write that Germany said that the submarine cannot fire any nuclear weapons..
the newsflash 
http://www.nfc.co.il/ShowNewsFlashes.asp?id=85174
(he realy don't help you because you don't know hebrew..but anyway)


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

Gee, I wonder why that is the only news that reports that the subs are not nuclear capable... curious isnt it?


----------



## Someone

nismo driver said:


> of course there going to try to deny it no country wants all of its capabilities to be publie knowledge, your being lied to get used to it we all are.. how long was teh f-117 stealth in use for before ti was introduced to the world? long time my friends.. long time..
> 
> the whole point of military secrects if a. they need to be secret but b. they spread rumors and fear, fear is the deturenet so they dont actually have to be used its almost more effective if no one knows but everyone has a god idea..


what you want from me?








Kill me and that's it!!!


----------



## nismo driver

Someone said:


> haha.. biased? not you..
> anyway.. you don't know hebew but I read now that the submarines will come to Israel just in 2010..so..
> and in this newsflash write that Germany said that the submarine cannot fire any nuclear weapons..
> the newsflash
> http://www.nfc.co.il/ShowNewsFlashes.asp?id=85174
> (he realy don't help you because you don't know hebrew..but anyway)


hmm mayeb yuo can read hebrew but apparently you cant read english, ill help you

[qoute]*In May 2000 Israel is reported to have secretly carried out its first test launches from two German-built Dolphin-class submarines of cruise missiles capable of carrying nuclear warheads. The missiles launched from vessels off Sri Lanka in the Indian Ocean are said to have hit a target at a range of about 1,500 kilometers [about 930 statute miles]. Israel is reported to possess a 200kg nuclear warhead, containing 6kg of plutonium, that could be mounted on cruise missiles.*[/quote]

yes they just ordered two more subs but they already have some of these sub and have already test fired cruise missles capable of carrying a nuclear warhead..

simplfied

they have fired nuclear capable missles from these types of sub already

in german

sie haben fähige Kernmissles von diesen Arten des Unterseeboots bereits abgefeuert

in french

ils ont déjà mis le feu aux missles à capacité nucléaire de ces types de sous-marin

in italian

hanno infornato già i missles di capacità nucleare da questi tipi di sommergibile

in spanish

han encendido missles de capacidad nuclear de estos tipos de submarino ya

in arabic

[ميسّلس] هم قد أطلق النار [نوكلر كببل] من هذا أنواع البديل سابقا

do you get it yet?


----------



## Someone

nismo driver said:


> haha.. biased? not you..
> anyway.. you don't know hebew but I read now that the submarines will come to Israel just in 2010..so..
> and in this newsflash write that Germany said that the submarine cannot fire any nuclear weapons..
> the newsflash
> http://www.nfc.co.il/ShowNewsFlashes.asp?id=85174
> (he realy don't help you because you don't know hebrew..but anyway)


hmm mayeb yuo can read hebrew but apparently you cant read english, ill help you

[qoute]*In May 2000 Israel is reported to have secretly carried out its first test launches from two German-built Dolphin-class submarines of cruise missiles capable of carrying nuclear warheads. The missiles launched from vessels off Sri Lanka in the Indian Ocean are said to have hit a target at a range of about 1,500 kilometers [about 930 statute miles]. Israel is reported to possess a 200kg nuclear warhead, containing 6kg of plutonium, that could be mounted on cruise missiles.*[/quote]

yes they just ordered two more subs but they already have some of these sub and have already test fired cruise missles capable of carrying a nuclear warhead..

simplfied

they have fired nuclear capable missles from these types of sub already

in german

sie haben fähige Kernmissles von diesen Arten des Unterseeboots bereits abgefeuert

in french

ils ont déjà mis le feu aux missles à capacité nucléaire de ces types de sous-marin

in italian

hanno infornato già i missles di capacità nucleare da questi tipi di sommergibile

in spanish

han encendido missles de capacidad nuclear de estos tipos de submarino ya

in arabic

[ميسّلس] هم قد أطلق النار [نوكلر كببل] من هذا أنواع البديل سابقا

do you get it yet?
[/quote]

oh I see.. we start again with my broken english?....





























you moron!!!!!!


----------



## nismo driver

Someone said:


> oh I see.. we start again with my broken english?....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you moron!!!!!!


im not saying anything about your broken english im saying it because you posted an article that clearly says the sub is more then likely capable of launching the cruise missles.

i am not critisizing your english in fact i was trying to assist you in case you were more fluent in other langues because apparently you chose to over look those details.

if you go the extra step and do a search on that missle they are capable of carrying a war head. furthemore there is documentation of isreal already performing these test with tehse submarines that they already have, these ones in 2010 are additional subs..

clearly you are the one choosing to read and retain what you want i dont care if you say it in broken english..


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

Damn Nismo...

Good post









Obviously, to the Israelis, the hezbollah are terrorists, and to the Lebonese (and everyone else in that area), the Israelis are terrorists..


----------



## Someone

Riiight.. El-Kaida with Bin Laden are also don't terrorists.. They crash into the Twins Bulding because they are soldiers, are good soldiers, yes?

BTW, civ' is civ', it's don't matter Israelis or Lebanones, but don't foget the the Hezbollah is a terror organization, like Hammas, like El-Kaida, like Islamic Jihad, like the Black September and I can go on..
if you think the activist Hezbollah are soldiers so you wrong.. and I continue to lough..

BWT2, I think you write "ill help you" from a insult point.

And sorry, but I clearly said that i don't read the link in english so i don't know what was wrote there.. I read it in Hebrew.. and it's different link

rigor, you obviously right.. we say this about the american and the Ben Laden / El Kaieda..but here, i also think they are terrorists
maybe you don't anti semitic, but you are anti-israeli..


----------



## nismo driver

Someone said:


> BWT2, do a favor to me.. and don't sorry about you "rip about my english" like everytime ..because after a couple of weeks you again say these "rip" and insult me..


i really honestly and not ripping on your english but it must be a sensative topic since you always assume that is my intention.. you apparetnly have a difficult time accepting fact and understanding these miscommunications and it seems to be aproblem that many isralies suffer from based on events in that country over the last couple decades... please dont bulldoze my house..


----------



## Someone

Bulldoze your house?









and if you can see so i remove what i say about you (with the favor)
look what i wrote there


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

Someone said:


> Riiight.. El-Kaida with Bin Laden are also don't terrorists.. They crash into the Twins Bulding because they are soldiers, are good soldiers, yes?
> 
> BTW, civ' is civ', it's don't matter Israelis or Lebanones, but don't foget the the Hezbollah is a terror organization, like Hammas, like El-Kaida, like Islamic Jihad, like the Black September and I can go on..
> if you think the activist Hezbollah are soldiers so you wrong.. and I continue to lough..
> 
> BWT2, I think you write "ill help you" from a insult point.
> 
> And sorry, but I clearly said that i don't read the link in english so i don't know what was wrote there.. I read it in Hebrew.. and it's different link
> 
> rigor, you obviously right.. we say this about the american and the Ben Laden / El Kaieda..but here, i also think they are terrorists
> * maybe you don't anti semitic, but you are anti-israeli.. *


Explain.

All I did was state a neutral FACT.


----------



## diddye

First of all, i think its safe to say that israel is already a nuke power. Its also safe to say buying those subs doesn't change much as they already have subs like that already. Its just a deterrant against iran.

But some of you just sunk to new levels. Do some of you have posters of nasarrallah(sp) hanging in your rooms? Nismo, you dont have to answer this if you dont want to, but are you arab? Cuz that would explain a lot of things.

About the cluster bombs, its against international law to use them against civilians in civilian areas. if israel WARNED them w/ leaflets, phone calls, and common sense to leave and they dont, its their fault their dead. No complaints from me. If i said i was gonna demolish a building and gave you fair warning and you're stupid enough to be there then too bad. Also, if you rush in to live in the building after its demolished, hell you're even stupider(akin to what the lebanese did RIGHT AFTER THE CEASEFIRE) The area wasn't even cleared or safe yet.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

good post







about the cluster bombs...

But I will say that the world trade center also had a warning... and many people died there too...


----------



## diddye

what warning for WTC? You mean the usually daily threats to almost every building and company in the US? Bin Laden never said 'America, I am flying two planes into the WTC on 9/11....please exit the building".


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

> hezbollah faught in a conventional confrontation against the IDF and did a fairly good job of defending there land as well as they could with there somewhat limited arsenal (compared to IDF).


Ya, The IDF has to be careful about civilian deaths.. but hezbollah has the media on their side, hide amongst citizens, and launch missiles into Israeli civilian populations, with nothing said.

Of course it will be hard to put them down if the IDF are trying not to kill many civilians.


----------



## Someone

*diddye*














x10 times
You said ALL what I think.. Because I don't know English perfecltly it's was difficult to me to write everything, in a good and clearly way. You write about all of what I think: about the submarines, nuke power, leaflets..Everything. Thank you.
This was a realy good post.

Rigor, look..
When I ask you a question here you don't answer me, when I ask you what is dunno in a Personal Massage you don't answer me.
But me? Why not? Ask, And I will answer, of curse.

I hope you don't Anti-Israeli (and it's different from Anti-Semitic), and I think you don't. You know why? Because when we talked about L.A I talked seriously (about stay..).
I explain what the different between Anti-Semitic and Anti-Israel/Zionist:

Anti-Semitic he's a person who hate jewish in all the world, without to connection to his nation, if he Iranian Jewish, American Jewish or Israeli Jewish.

Anti-Zionist (Zion-Israel, Zionist/Israeli) he is a person who hate Israelis. Anti-Israeli don't hate American-Jewish for example but hate Israelis (The Zionist even can be Christian..).

Mahmud Achmadinajad, Iran leader *DON'T HATE JEWISH*, but hate Zionists. He allways say "The zionist enemy". There is a Jewish community in Iran, and they live a Normal life. 
My grandfather's brother live in Iran (My dad and his famliy are Persians, My mom and her family are Moroccans).

I hope you understand the different, and believe me I don't hate you and I don't think you Anti-Israeli (after what you say to diddye - "good post") and I realize you don't Anti-Semitic.. \

So I apologize and I hope you forgive me.











DiPpY eGgS said:


> hezbollah faught in a conventional confrontation against the IDF and did a fairly good job of defending there land as well as they could with there somewhat limited arsenal (compared to IDF).
> 
> 
> 
> *Ya, The IDF has to be careful about civilian deaths.. but hezbollah has the media on their side, hide amongst citizens, and launch missiles into Israeli civilian populations, with nothing said.
> 
> Of course it will be hard to put them down if the IDF are trying not to kill many civilians.*
Click to expand...


----------



## nismo driver

DiPpY eGgS said:


> hezbollah faught in a conventional confrontation against the IDF and did a fairly good job of defending there land as well as they could with there somewhat limited arsenal (compared to IDF).
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, The IDF has to be careful about civilian deaths.. but hezbollah has the media on their side, hide amongst citizens, and launch missiles into Israeli civilian populations, with nothing said.
> 
> Of course it will be hard to put them down if the IDF are trying not to kill many civilians.
Click to expand...

as if the isralies needed warning from hezbolla, they have systems in place to know these attacks where coming, why do you think about a dozen isralies where killed from over a thousand rockets fired?

thanks for reminding me of another thing that has irritated me about this conflict.. isralies kept saying oh they are shooting rockets at us boo hoo.. no sh*t its a f*cking war, the idf is shooting arty rounds at them and dropping bombs, you think they dropped notes and called house to house 
before every bombing? yeah right,

phone rings:

hello?

yes this is the IDF calling.

oh hey buddy whats up?

your on our list of houses to bomb.

oh sweet ive been waiting for you guys.

yeah we should be by between noon and 6 on thursday so if your not a hezbolla fighter can you please leave so the world doesnt get mad at us for killing you?

oh sure no problem, do you think he could aim for the tree in the front yard my wife has been nagging me to cut it down..

maybe half of percent of the rockets fired into isreal caused fatalities im sure the IDF's assualt on southern lebanon resulted in many many more civilian casualties whether it involved hezbollah fighters hiding or not..


----------



## Fargo

nismo driver said:


> hezbollah faught in a conventional confrontation against the IDF and did a fairly good job of defending there land as well as they could with there somewhat limited arsenal (compared to IDF).
> 
> the mighty IDF could not disarm hezbolla, this wasnt another incursion into the wet bank against hamas it was a battle against a force that was dug in, faced the IDF and faught back using conventional weapons and gorilla fighting strategies..


They had 6 years to dig in and entrench themselves on their home turf. The Israelie army, restricted by both the Omert govt. and Condi Rice, could not use the force necessary to win. A full scale engagement would have destroyed the Hezzies, but Israel lacks the nerve.

It's very easy for us to judge Israel when we forget our nation was forged through stealing land from the Indians and Mexicans. Every young country must destroy their enemies in order to survive. If Israel lacks the nerve they should give the land up. In any event, the constant moralizing about how Hezbollah is justified and deserving of sympathy is a bit disingenuous. They deserve the respect of being fierce soldiers and are thus entitled to what brave soldiers often suffer, which is destruction.


----------



## nismo driver

Fargo said:


> hezbollah faught in a conventional confrontation against the IDF and did a fairly good job of defending there land as well as they could with there somewhat limited arsenal (compared to IDF).
> 
> the mighty IDF could not disarm hezbolla, this wasnt another incursion into the wet bank against hamas it was a battle against a force that was dug in, faced the IDF and faught back using conventional weapons and gorilla fighting strategies..


They had 6 years to dig in and entrench themselves on their home turf. The Israelie army, restricted by both the Omert govt. and Condi Rice, could not use the force necessary to win. A full scale engagement would have destroyed the Hezzies, but Israel lacks the nerve.

It's very easy for us to judge Israel when we forget our nation was forged through stealing land from the Indians and Mexicans. Every young country must destroy their enemies in order to survive. If Israel lacks the nerve they should give the land up. In any event, the constant moralizing about how Hezbollah is justified and deserving of sympathy is a bit disingenuous. They deserve the respect of being fierce soldiers and are thus entitled to what brave soldiers often suffer, which is destruction.
[/quote]

good post i dont disagree, although that does contradict what i say to an extent but i dont sypathis with either side there both equally wrong and both equally right..

what you suggest would requier isreal to pretty much destroy and take over most all of the mideast and that isnt happening any time soon, isreal is better off defeneding its self and limiting it offensive actions becasue all it ever does is create more anti isralie support..


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

diddye said:


> what warning for WTC? You mean the usually daily threats to almost every building and company in the US? Bin Laden never said 'America, I am flying two planes into the WTC on 9/11....please exit the building".


Wasnt there a document that surfaced that showed that Bin Laden was going to attack? Maybe I was thinking about something else...

Oh, and every time I hear "zionist" I think of The Matrix... LOL!


----------



## Someone

Yeah.. Zion was in the matrix =]
and you don't answer me.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

I dont have anything against anyone. You have no need to apologize; however, it is a very honorable notion.

Dunno = Dont know


----------



## Someone

Okay.
Good day, buddy.


----------



## diddye

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> what warning for WTC? You mean the usually daily threats to almost every building and company in the US? Bin Laden never said 'America, I am flying two planes into the WTC on 9/11....please exit the building".


Wasnt there a document that surfaced that showed that Bin Laden was going to attack? Maybe I was thinking about something else...

Oh, and every time I hear "zionist" I think of The Matrix... LOL!
[/quote]

Not that im aware of....there was no document. Maybe you're confusing that w/ the "chatter" they talk about. Basically, wiretaps picked up convo's between terrorists that was about WTC, but since there is so much of that they had a hard time determining if it was true.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

> maybe half of percent of the rockets fired into isreal caused fatalities im sure the IDF's assualt on southern lebanon resulted in many many more civilian casualties whether it involved hezbollah fighters hiding or not..


Isn't it the thought that counts? Just because the hezbollah's can't aim their rockets doesn't mean the IDF should throw away their perscision training.
Even with their weapons targeted right smack dab where they need to go, to destroy hezbollah military positions, civilian casualties will still die, because of where they place them.
The fact that they do hide among the citizens also forces the IDF to go and get them, ground assault style. 
There are never assault raids that can guarantee the safety of any citizen caught in the middle.
The citizens know where the hezbollah are, and choose to stay when they know the assault is comming.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

So it is okay. Israel has no fault. It is the civilians that are at fault.


----------



## diddye

its hezbollahs fault for doing it and the lebanese's fault for letting them. Its a war. You engage the enemy. Thats the whole point of fighting. What's israel to do if they're hiding w/ civilians? Please give a better answer then "you talk w/ them". Well duh...they're terrorists....what else would they do? Wanna know what it wont work? B/c if lebanese civilians die, hizbollah celebrates that as a win(they dont care if lebanese die, its a PR win) and if israeli civlians die, then hey, its a win also!


----------



## Fargo

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> So it is okay. Israel has no fault. It is the civilians that are at fault.


It is okay. Israel only has 2 choices. They can either give up the land, since their great multitude of enemies will never concede anything other than their annihilation, or they can demonstrate overwhelming force, which will coerce their enemies into submission. These are the cold hard facts; and there are no other options, other than fomenting multiple forms of division within and among Arab countries, which is what Israel should be doing anyway as a compliment to overwhelming force. When an enemy cannot win, they generally hide among the people, which is permitted, since the Islamic world always perceives something to be gained from this. As soon as bureaucrats and civilians understand that the price to be paid for harboring terrorists is complete destruction, they'll ask, with UN petitions if need be, the terrorists to leave. This will save lives in the long run. By not finishing the job, Israel is actually guaranteeing more civilian deaths in the future. As far as UN and world opinion goes, who gives a f*ck, since world opinion will always be against the Jews no matter what they do.

The best sollution to Lebanon is to partition it with Syria, which would be an avenue toward diplomacy with them and a means of dividing them against Iran. Lebanon's govt. obviously can't control Hezbollah, so they should for now lose their country. Syria gets the north, Lebanese Christians get central Lebabnon as a buffer zone, and Israel gets the south. Then if Syria starts sh*t, they have to do it through the Christian central, which will arouse the anger of Western Europe since the hostilities will be aimed at Christians instead of Jews.


----------



## Someone

diddye said:


> its hezbollahs fault for doing it and the lebanese's fault for letting them. Its a war. You engage the enemy. Thats the whole point of fighting. What's israel to do if they're hiding w/ civilians? Please give a better answer then "you talk w/ them". Well duh...they're terrorists....what else would they do? Wanna know what it wont work? B/c if lebanese civilians die, hizbollah celebrates that as a win(they dont care if lebanese die, its a PR win) and if israeli civlians die, then hey, its a win also!


True.









What IDF can do if hezbollah hide where the civilians living? Don't bomb? Israel are not fault, and of curse the citizens also don't. The Hezbollah are the only fault about this die, of hundreds of citizen who died. Diddye ask you a question about what Israel can do if the Hezbollah's terrorists use the civilian as a human shield (and I think like that), don't bomb? And what to do? Anything? To wait for the terrorists which continue to fire rockets on Israel?

Hmm and about what diddye said about the Hezbollah which they say win but they give a sh*t about the citizens.. So I get an email with couple of pics (humor images) about this.
I must say this cause to me to laugh in this days:

View attachment 117414


View attachment 117415


View attachment 117416


*I don't laugh about the kill in Lebanon, but I laugh about the Hezbollah, Don't cunfuse!*


----------



## Fargo

Here are some great photos from the aug. 12 anti-Israel rally in Sanfrancisco. What I totally respect about the Left is their brutal honesty about where they stand. 
Take this guy for instance.









The Left prides itself on multiculturalism and tolerance, unless of course you're Jewish.










Here's a tried and tested Lefty speaking his mind. He probably reads the Chomper.


----------



## diddye

thats pretty....embarassing. I find it ironic people "fighting" for peace are spewing hatred and carry posters of terrorists.


----------



## Someone

Fargo said:


> Here are some great photos from the aug. 12 anti-Israel rally in Sanfrancisco. What I totally respect about the Left is their brutal honesty about where they stand.
> Take this guy for instance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Left prides itself on multiculturalism and tolerance, unless of course you're Jewish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a tried and tested Lefty speaking his mind. He probably reads the Chomper.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

Good points...


----------



## Someone

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Good points...


What you talking about? About the pics?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

About Diddye and Fargo. Pics were funny but obviously one-sided


----------



## Fargo

Here's more photos taken from the enemy rally within our own borders.

Right In front of Sanfrancisco city hall can be found banners celebrating the Iran supported faction committed to the West's destruction.









Here's the union of Hamas and Hezbollah right within our own borders.









Here's the union of socialism and radical Islam. I appreciate the Left's honesty.









This Lefty girl reveals what most Jews understand as anti-semitism via labeling the Jews as Nazis. Despite the absolute brutality of the holocaust, she palys the Nazi card much like Iran's president would, thus revealing her ignorance and hatred. Good going, bolshevik!









And my favorite: Gandhi meets Nasrallah meets the Socialist Party.









I think every Leftist radical should have to spend 5 years living under Sharia Law.


----------



## diddye

http://www.weeklystandard.com/Content/Publ...12/622bqwjn.asp

hahhaha, maybe the UN was consipiring w/ hezbollah when they got bombed. Anyways, i guess we know which side they were on.


----------



## Someone

Fargo said:


>


They f*cking morons.. Jewish are nazis? What next? Black KKK members?..
idiots..

by the way fargo, you are jewish, right?


----------



## Fargo

Someone said:


> http://www.weeklystandard.com/Content/Publ...12/622bqwjn.asp
> 
> hahhaha, maybe the UN was consipiring w/ hezbollah when they got bombed. Anyways, i guess we know which side they were on.


Did you expect anything different?


----------



## User

Someone said:


>


They f*cking morons.. Jewish are nazis? What next? Black KKK members?..
idiots..

by the way fargo, you are jewish, right?
[/quote]

There can be national socialist Jews, which would make them "Nazis". My grandmothers brother said there are jewish leaks inside my family tree, but it doesn't matter. He's a big mouth jew, think of Archie Bunker gone jewish. lol



> hahhaha, maybe the UN was consipiring w/ hezbollah when they got bombed. Anyways, i guess we know which side they were on
> 
> http://www.weeklystandard.com/Content/Publ...12/622bqwjn.asp


You had no idea until now ?


----------



## Someone

Fargo, I think you wrong.


----------



## diddye

I enjoyed this article about how israel targets terrorist leaders and wanted to share:

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/14536281/


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

> I think every Leftist radical should have to spend 5 years living under Sharia Law.










I feel sorry for those people, but they need to understand who it is they are backing, and have their eyes opened.
But this is more of the prophetic comming to birth


----------



## Fargo

Someone said:


> Fargo, I think you wrong.


About what?


----------



## User

DiPpY eGgS said:


> I think every Leftist radical should have to spend 5 years living under Sharia Law.
> 
> 
> 
> :nod: I feel sorry for those people, but they need to understand who it is they are backing, and have their eyes opened.
> But this is more of the prophetic comming to birth
Click to expand...

Dude try to imagine yourself as I - probably left on most social issues, but stricky right on most financial & and a few other issues such as Israeli-Arab conflict. Now imagine having friends simply cast you away once they find out that you're on the other side, almost in a deep rage. I've got many death threats issued my way over this one issue. Even had some tossed at my girlfriend (we've known each other since middle school) though she doesn't seem to care for herself as much if something happened to her that I would hurt those that hurt her and that my life would end inside a jail cell.

I cannot give and answer to why extremist leftists - those that hate religion so, seem to support Islam no matter what. It doesn't make good sense.


----------



## Liquid

Fargo said:


> Here's more photos taken from the enemy rally within our own borders.
> 
> Right In front of Sanfrancisco city hall can be found banners celebrating the Iran supported faction committed to the West's destruction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the union of Hamas and Hezbollah right within our own borders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the union of socialism and radical Islam. I appreciate the Left's honesty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Lefty girl reveals what most Jews understand as anti-semitism via labeling the Jews as Nazis. Despite the absolute brutality of the holocaust, she palys the Nazi card much like Iran's president would, thus revealing her ignorance and hatred. Good going, bolshevik!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my favorite: Gandhi meets Nasrallah meets the Socialist Party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think every Leftist radical should have to spend 5 years living under Sharia Law.


i wish this sh*t happened where im at, everybody i know would be out thier chokeing everylast one of those pieces of sh*t with thier own towels, go back to your caves and get the f*ck out of here, i cant imagine what the U.S is going to be like in 2100 if we dont put our foot down and start deporting these people..but examples like this are more reason to throw at my wife on why i teach my kids how to shoot..i see one mother f*cker on any street with a towel wrapped around his face, i go get a mask myself to save myself some bail money and bring him to an inch of his life, let him lay there and think about which flight is safe enough to take back to where ever he comes from..


----------



## Fargo

User said:


> I think every Leftist radical should have to spend 5 years living under Sharia Law.
> 
> 
> 
> :nod: I feel sorry for those people, but they need to understand who it is they are backing, and have their eyes opened.
> But this is more of the prophetic comming to birth
Click to expand...

Dude try to imagine yourself as I - probably left on most social issues, but stricky right on most financial & and a few other issues such as Israeli-Arab conflict. Now imagine having friends simply cast you away once they find out that you're on the other side, almost in a deep rage. I've got many death threats issued my way over this one issue. Even had some tossed at my girlfriend (we've known each other since middle school) though she doesn't seem to care for herself as much if something happened to her that I would hurt those that hurt her and that my life would end inside a jail cell.

I cannot give and answer to why extremist leftists - those that hate religion so, seem to support Islam no matter what. It doesn't make good sense.
[/quote]

Actually, leaning to the Left on many social issues is just one's conscience speaking out, and there's nothing wrong with that. The problem is when the Left crosses the line into becoming a global ideology of govt. knows best. I think these types find a convenient partner in radical Islam, which depises Judeo-Christianity, which the hard Left hates also. The hard Left also hates America, thus finding a new hero in Chuavez, who has become a partner with fundamentalist Iran. The hard Left has a poor track record with the Jews as well, which is ironic since a number of Leftists in America are Jewish.


----------



## Liquid

User said:


> I think every Leftist radical should have to spend 5 years living under Sharia Law.
> 
> 
> 
> :nod: I feel sorry for those people, but they need to understand who it is they are backing, and have their eyes opened.
> But this is more of the prophetic comming to birth
Click to expand...

Dude try to imagine yourself as I - probably left on most social issues, but stricky right on most financial & and a few other issues such as Israeli-Arab conflict. Now imagine having friends simply cast you away once they find out that you're on the other side, almost in a deep rage. I've got many death threats issued my way over this one issue. Even had some tossed at my girlfriend (we've known each other since middle school) though she doesn't seem to care for herself as much if something happened to her that I would hurt those that hurt her and that my life would end inside a jail cell.

I cannot give and answer to why extremist leftists - those that hate religion so, seem to support Islam no matter what. It doesn't make good sense.
[/quote]

its simple, your on the other side, you got problems with the country that took you in, get the f*ck out, no room for you or anyone like you here and if you cant figure this out then :laugh: by all means youll find out the hard way..


----------



## User

Fargo said:


> I think every Leftist radical should have to spend 5 years living under Sharia Law.
> 
> 
> 
> :nod: I feel sorry for those people, but they need to understand who it is they are backing, and have their eyes opened.
> But this is more of the prophetic comming to birth
Click to expand...

Dude try to imagine yourself as I - probably left on most social issues, but stricky right on most financial & and a few other issues such as Israeli-Arab conflict. Now imagine having friends simply cast you away once they find out that you're on the other side, almost in a deep rage. I've got many death threats issued my way over this one issue. Even had some tossed at my girlfriend (we've known each other since middle school) though she doesn't seem to care for herself as much if something happened to her that I would hurt those that hurt her and that my life would end inside a jail cell.

I cannot give and answer to why extremist leftists - those that hate religion so, seem to support Islam no matter what. It doesn't make good sense.
[/quote]

its simple, your on the other side, you got problems with the country that took you in, get the f*ck out, no room for you or anyone like you here and if you cant figure this out then :laugh: by all means youll find out the hard way..
[/quote]

What the hell are you talking about ?


----------



## Fargo

The more I keep thinking about that San Fran protest, I come to the conclusion that America is way too divided right now to take on their enemies. We should be unified in opposing such extremism. It would be one thing if a group of peace-loving hippies - the harmless expression of conscience in a violent world - were to protest Israel's killing of civilians. Peace-lovers don't know any better, and their despising of death would be their free right to assemble and dream of a utopian world without borders or ruthless enemies. Hippies are like kids who never grew up. But for Hamas and Hezbollah flags to be waving in front of city hall, and NeoNazi sympathizers calling for the deportation of Jews: That's over the top, and society has to set limits on public dissent. Can you imagine pro-Japan or pro-Nazi rallies during WWII? Democracy works best during times of peace, but during war, there has to be limits if the enemy is to be neutralized. The Feds should have authority to round up anyone waving a Hezbollah flag and send them packing. Otherwise, we set no limits to the enemy's ability to infiltrate our own borders.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

Liquid said:


> I think every Leftist radical should have to spend 5 years living under Sharia Law.
> 
> 
> 
> :nod: I feel sorry for those people, but they need to understand who it is they are backing, and have their eyes opened.
> But this is more of the prophetic comming to birth
Click to expand...

Dude try to imagine yourself as I - probably left on most social issues, but stricky right on most financial & and a few other issues such as Israeli-Arab conflict. Now imagine having friends simply cast you away once they find out that you're on the other side, almost in a deep rage. I've got many death threats issued my way over this one issue. Even had some tossed at my girlfriend (we've known each other since middle school) though she doesn't seem to care for herself as much if something happened to her that I would hurt those that hurt her and that my life would end inside a jail cell.

I cannot give and answer to why extremist leftists - those that hate religion so, seem to support Islam no matter what. It doesn't make good sense.
[/quote]

its simple, your on the other side, you got problems with the country that took you in, get the f*ck out, no room for you or anyone like you here and if you cant figure this out then :laugh: by all means youll find out the hard way..
[/quote]

Think you missed the point...








Ironic, huh?


----------



## Liquid

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> I think every Leftist radical should have to spend 5 years living under Sharia Law.
> 
> 
> 
> :nod: I feel sorry for those people, but they need to understand who it is they are backing, and have their eyes opened.
> But this is more of the prophetic comming to birth
Click to expand...

Dude try to imagine yourself as I - probably left on most social issues, but stricky right on most financial & and a few other issues such as Israeli-Arab conflict. Now imagine having friends simply cast you away once they find out that you're on the other side, almost in a deep rage. I've got many death threats issued my way over this one issue. Even had some tossed at my girlfriend (we've known each other since middle school) though she doesn't seem to care for herself as much if something happened to her that I would hurt those that hurt her and that my life would end inside a jail cell.

I cannot give and answer to why extremist leftists - those that hate religion so, seem to support Islam no matter what. It doesn't make good sense.
[/quote]

its simple, your on the other side, you got problems with the country that took you in, get the f*ck out, no room for you or anyone like you here and if you cant figure this out then :laugh: by all means youll find out the hard way..
[/quote]

Think you missed the point...








Ironic, huh?
[/quote]

were my words "id shoot a man for wearing a turban" no.. dont twist my words asshole try to act like you know better, would i shoot a man for wearing a towel over his face hanging off a street light waveing a hezbolla flag in my country?? not unless he had a weapon on him, but like i said i'd pull him down and break a few bones in his body, bring him to his limit, then leave him there..

you want to wear your f*cking towel and go about in a peacefull manner, i can tolerate that, you start wrapping a martrr rag around your face waving you4 terrorist flag around and your bound to get your sh*t kicked in, in any state other then maybe california..

bottom line if you do not love my country, your so conserned with your home country that you feel the need to wave your terrorist flag around in my country and curse my country then what the f*ck are you still doing in my country, get out, go home, be happy, lace your boots up and come back waving your flag on the front line, no reason for you to be here anymore, sh*t id welcome a new tax and would be happy to pay for your plane ticket first class if thats your excuse..i dont think it would be too smart for me to go over to whosfukistan and wave the american flag around so why would you expect me or anyone to tolerate it here..the only difference is in your country you would be considered a hero for shoving my flag up my ass, in my country i'd be locked up for taking away your right to live..now thats irony..


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

I think you are the type that makes right wingers look bad.


----------



## Liquid

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> I think you are the type that makes right wingers look bad.


thanks for shareing







sorry you feel that way.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

> I cannot give and answer to why extremist leftists - those that hate religion so, seem to support Islam no matter what. It doesn't make good sense.


I hear ya!
Why were your lives threatened? for which side of your belief?



> The problem is when the Left crosses the line into becoming a global ideology of govt. knows best. I think these types find a convenient partner in radical Islam, which depises Judeo-Christianity, which the hard Left hates also. The hard Left also hates America, thus finding a new hero in Chuavez, who has become a partner with fundamentalist Iran. The hard Left has a poor track record with the Jews as well, which is ironic since a number of Leftists in America are Jewish.


agreed



> The more I keep thinking about that San Fran protest, I come to the conclusion that America is way too divided right now to take on their enemies.


again, agreed.. Ive been saying this for the last 2 years



> The Feds should have authority to round up anyone waving a Hezbollah flag and send them packing. Otherwise, we set no limits to the enemy's ability to infiltrate our own borders.


Everything you said here, is smack on the $$, great post



> i dont think it would be too smart for me to go over to whoistan and wave the american flag around..the only difference is in your country you would be considered a hero for shoving my flag up my ssa, in my country i'd be locked up for taking away your right to live..now thats irony..


You realy can't deny that the man has a great point here..


----------



## User

DiPpY eGgS said:


> I cannot give and answer to why extremist leftists - those that hate religion so, seem to support Islam no matter what. It doesn't make good sense.
> 
> 
> 
> I hear ya!
> Why were your lives threatened? for which side of your belief?
Click to expand...

Simply because I support Israel as a country. Many people simply would not believe how this issue can spark between the two sides, and how nasty it can become. I never backed down from debates, rallies, and pressure from groups while on campus/school gronds & thus I was literally hated by many. People I cared for also caught heat, but I'm happy to say it was very little. I believe everyone knew I wouldn't stand for it.


----------



## User

What really makes me pissed is the little red sign in top left; I do not wish to see their change implemented.










The union between leftists, socalism, and islamic fanatics, isn't something people of our country is ready to face head on. Sad but true, people under estimate the powerful political and military body of these people as one global unit.


----------



## Fargo

User said:


> The union between leftists, socalism, and islamic fanatics, isn't something people of our country is ready to face head on. Sad but true, people under estimate the powerful political and military body of these people as one global unit.


I swear that picture is something right out of the twilight zone.


----------



## JYUB

This is too funny, sorry to say, but not enough of you P-Fury members are educated enough in world politics to be making any real argument on the Israel conflict...I have to be honest, I am one of those people.

The fact is, more and more everyday the American media is making the arab world look alien, and hostile to the American public.

Israel will continue to defend her borders just as the US would if it were attacked by another country.

Israelites have been fighting for thousands of years, nothing will change that.


----------



## Liquid

User said:


> What really makes me pissed is the little red sign in top left; I do not wish to see their change implemented.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The union between leftists, socalism, and islamic fanatics, isn't something people of our country is ready to face head on. Sad but true, people under estimate the powerful political and military body of these people as one global unit.










sorry about that, these pictures caught me off guard and i pretty much just glanced at your post before responding..

even toying with these ideas for votes is what will determine the lefts complete insignificanse in the near future, they will go from being a half assed, patronizing, worthless party to being down right treasonists, and over many many many dead bodies before thier will ever be a leftists/socialism/radical islamic union/factor in our goverment, sh*t must be all fucked up in california but id count on them just being reduced to nothing as a whole before this would even be a concern..

as too the extremities of these ideas and protests in california, i think people would have to ask themselves why its only happening in california and start holding thier local legislate responsable







im telling you, bring that sh*t anywhere outside of san fransico/california :laugh: and the guard wouldnt be able to stop the f*cking beatings..


----------



## JYUB

Liquid said:


> What really makes me pissed is the little red sign in top left; I do not wish to see their change implemented.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The union between leftists, socalism, and islamic fanatics, isn't something people of our country is ready to face head on. Sad but true, people under estimate the powerful political and military body of these people as one global unit.


:laugh: sorry about that, these pictures caught me off guard and i pretty much just glanced at your post before responding..

even toying with these ideas for votes is what will determine the lefts complete insignificanse in the near future, they will go from being a half assed, patronizing, worthless party to being down right treasonists, and over many many many dead bodies before thier will ever be a leftists/socialism/radical islamic union/factor in our goverment, sh*t must be all fucked up in california but id count on them just being reduced to nothing as a whole before this would even be a concern..

as too the extremities of these ideas and protests in california, i think people would have to ask themselves why its only happening in california and start holding thier local legislate responsable :laugh: im telling you, bring that sh*t anywhere outside of san fransico/california :laugh: and the guard wouldnt be able to stop the f*cking beatings..
[/quote]

I think we should just nuke southern cally.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

Good Idea...

Since no one is "educated enough to know about the Israelites" LOL

you are a moron.

"Israelites... " 
I cant get over that...


----------



## Jewelz

Got an email this morning

Even those who aren't particularly sympathetic to Bibi Natanyahu could get a
good measure of satisfaction from his interview with the British Television
this morning. I guess it can be attributed to his days studying history at
Harvard.

The interviewer asked him: "How come so many more Lebanese have been killed
in this conflict than Israelis?" (A nasty question if there ever was one!)

Natanyahu: "Are you sure that you want to start asking in that direction?"
Interviewer: (Falling into the trap) Why not?
Natanyahu: "Because in World War II more Germans were killed than British
and Americans combined, but there is no doubt in anyone's mind that the war
was caused by Germany's aggression. And in response to the German blitz on
London, the British wiped out the entire city of Dresden, burning to death
more German civilians than the number of people killed in Hiroshima.

Moreover, I could remind you that in 1944, when the R.A.F. tried to bomb the
Gestapo Headquarters in Copenhagen, some of the bombs missed their target
and fell on a Danish children's hospital, killing 83 little children .
Perhaps you have another question?"


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

> Simply because I support Israel as a country. Many people simply would not believe how this issue can spark between the two sides, and how nasty it can become. I never backed down from debates, rallies, and pressure from groups while on campus/school gronds & thus I was literally hated by many. People I cared for also caught heat, but I'm happy to say it was very little. I believe everyone knew I wouldn't stand for it.


Bro, I think you are aware of what goes on at college campuses these days..
They try to falsely label every thing that does not fit into their complete liberal agenda as evil, and completely try to distort facts, and falsely accuse with those distorted facts, with effective brainwashing techniques. But I know quite a few lefties that got out of college, had to live in the real world, and woke up to what their schemes add up to.
I think it is sad, and a waste, that American college campuses are used as brainwashing camps to fuel the old 60's communist party movement. How about learning? no wonder our future is dim with jobs leaving the country... As Fargo said.. they should be deported to Lebanon for a 5 year minimum, so they can learn what living under Shiria law is like for themselves.. it should be a great 'social experiment' for them..
Does that tell you that they are completely radical, and should be taken as such? I'm sorry to hear that your life has been threatened.. But I love ya, and would never do that to you, even if you didn't agree with my every thought lol



> I swear that picture is something right out of the twilight zone.


Creepy, eh? It is a sad day for freedom, and capitalism when the people who totally reap the benefits from it, use it to promote the uglier side of the human race.



Jewelz said:


> Got an email this morning
> 
> Even those who aren't particularly sympathetic to Bibi Natanyahu could get a
> good measure of satisfaction from his interview with the British Television
> this morning. I guess it can be attributed to his days studying history at
> Harvard.
> 
> The interviewer asked him: "How come so many more Lebanese have been killed
> in this conflict than Israelis?" (A nasty question if there ever was one!)
> 
> Natanyahu: "Are you sure that you want to start asking in that direction?"
> Interviewer: (Falling into the trap) Why not?
> Natanyahu: "Because in World War II more Germans were killed than British
> and Americans combined, but there is no doubt in anyone's mind that the war
> was caused by Germany's aggression. And in response to the German blitz on
> London, the British wiped out the entire city of Dresden, burning to death
> more German civilians than the number of people killed in Hiroshima.
> 
> Moreover, I could remind you that in 1944, when the R.A.F. tried to bomb the
> Gestapo Headquarters in Copenhagen, some of the bombs missed their target
> and fell on a Danish children's hospital, killing 83 little children .
> Perhaps you have another question?"


that was actually a very realistic reply


----------



## User

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Bro, I think you are aware of what goes on at college campuses these days..
> They try to falsely label every thing that does not fit into their complete liberal agenda as evil, and completely try to distort facts, and falsely accuse with those distorted facts, with effective brainwashing techniques. But I know quite a few lefties that got out of college, had to live in the real world, and woke up to what their schemes add up to.
> I think it is sad, and a waste, that American college campuses are used as brainwashing camps to fuel the old 60's communist party movement. How about learning? no wonder our future is dim with jobs leaving the country... As Fargo said.. they should be deported to Lebanon for a 5 year minimum, so they can learn what living under Shiria law is like for themselves.. it should be a great 'social experiment' for them..
> Does that tell you that they are completely radical, and should be taken as such? I'm sorry to hear that your life has been threatened.. But I love ya, and would never do that to you, even if you didn't agree with my every thought lol


'See ? You, Jewelz and I do have something in common.









I believe some people that are on campuses across the nation (and sometime even highschool and below - teachers and students combined !!) are true radicals and would carry out their mission. Although for many people, its just away to rebel against their homefront society.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

> 'See ? You, Jewelz and I do have something in common.
> 
> I believe some people that are on campuses across the nation (and sometime even highschool and below - teachers and students combined !!) are true radicals and would carry out their mission. Although for many people, its just away to rebel against their homefront society.


wierd.. the world has taken a serious slide into the 'surreal' -everything seems like it is on the verge of collapse.
It will be interesting to see how all of this unfolds.. quite an interesting ride it will be.. eh?
I'm glad I am not scared to see the ugliness that the future holds!


----------



## Fargo

> as too the extremities of these ideas and protests in california,* i think people would have to ask themselves why its only happening in california* and start holding thier local legislate responsable im telling you, bring that sh*t anywhere outside of san fransico/california :laugh: and the guard wouldnt be able to stop the f*cking beatings..


Hey Liquid, How about in front of the white house:










more Socialist/Jihadist complicity:










Here's my personal favorite:


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Boy, it is disturbing to look at what is on those signs.. Good thing I'm plugged into eternal joy lol
Israel is an illegal state?
What pills are they passing out over there?
I thought that hallucinogens were illegal? Well, this next presidential election will tell us a lot where this country really stands. It will be a nail biter, and a very tense election indeed.. I'm sort of not looking foreward to it.. lol, what a pain in the neck it will be.. political tensions are mounting viciously over here.. 
I want to try and remain in bed for the whole thing lol


----------



## Someone

Fargo, I can get your personal favorite picture? becuase I cannot see the pic, I see a red X.. I wanna see what your favorite image...


----------



## Fargo

Someone said:


> Fargo, I can get your personal favorite picture? becuase I cannot see the pic, I see a red X.. I wanna see what your favorite image...


\

That image cannot be posted on this forum, and I can't get the link to post cuz I suck. So go to youtube.com and in the upper right search engine, type in Gibson right. Then click on the first video you see, and you'll see the guy at the 40 second mark of the video


----------



## Boobah

those people are so stupid it's just...wow....

they're calling him racist and they're holding up flags of people that want to exterminate an entire country based on their.....hmm.....


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

Kiss me, Im from California.


----------



## Fargo

Boobah said:


> those people are so stupid it's just...wow....
> 
> they're calling him racist and they're holding up flags of people that want to exterminate an entire country based on their.....hmm.....


That's why that guy's my favorite protestor. He's honest about where he stands, a true enemy combatant.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

ugh.. I just had to go watch the video in question..
The guy is absolutely right. There seems to be no tolerance in the so called 'tolerance' crowd.
He has every right to stand there and be anti-war, or racism from any side he wants to, we have free speech here. He said nothing to deserve all the hate he was recieving.
The bulk of that rally was not anti racism, and anti war.. it was pro Israeli hatred.
That made my stomach wrench.. in 6 knots..


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom




----------



## User

Venezuelan President Hugo Chavez to visit Syria to bolster ties

Chavez plans to more than triple oil to China, scale back dependence on the US market.


----------



## Fargo

User said:


> Venezuelan President Hugo Chavez to visit Syria to bolster ties
> 
> Chavez plans to more than triple oil to China, scale back dependence on the US market.


Seems kind of ironic that we don't work harder to build democracy in Latin America, where the people could be potential adversaries of Chavez, and instead we display an iron fist there and watch socialism spread rampantly. Then in the middle east, where the enemy is everywhere, we talk of developing democracy despite the fact that the people elect militant fundamentalists and hate our guts.


----------



## User

If radical muslims and and leftists/socialists can unionize, then maybe its time for people such as myself to parter up with people like Pat Robertson, TD Jakes, Hal Lindsey and other religious men and women and head butt the fock out of the political and media power the Islamo-left union appears to have.

It would be a sight to the behold


----------



## acestro

Fargo said:


> Venezuelan President Hugo Chavez to visit Syria to bolster ties
> 
> Chavez plans to more than triple oil to China, scale back dependence on the US market.


Seems kind of ironic that we don't work harder to build democracy in Latin America, where the people could be potential adversaries of Chavez, and instead we display an iron fist there and watch socialism spread rampantly. Then in the middle east, where the enemy is everywhere, we talk of developing democracy despite the fact that the people elect militant fundamentalists and hate our guts.
[/quote]

Ug, aint that the truth.







Not to mention how much nicer (and closer) Latin America is :nod:


----------



## Fargo

acestro said:


> Venezuelan President Hugo Chavez to visit Syria to bolster ties
> 
> Chavez plans to more than triple oil to China, scale back dependence on the US market.


Seems kind of ironic that we don't work harder to build democracy in Latin America, where the people could be potential adversaries of Chavez, and instead we display an iron fist there and watch socialism spread rampantly. Then in the middle east, where the enemy is everywhere, we talk of developing democracy despite the fact that the people elect militant fundamentalists and hate our guts.
[/quote]

Ug, aint that the truth.







Not to mention how much nicer (and closer) Latin America is :nod:
[/quote]

Not to mention that with bogus free trade agreements and authoritarian govt's in Latin America, we've ignited an unprecedented wave of illegal immigration into America. In this case, real free trade and America-friendly democracies are totally in our interest, as most of Latin America is Christian, hard working, and ready to organize. We could again foment trouble in socialist countries and strongarm dictators in right wing countries. Then converge on Chavez and create a revolution there. But I'm guessing we're too in bed with Latin American land barons for that to happen. But we want to build democracy in the middle east.


----------



## diddye

Well you can't blame oil b/c we get more oil from latin america then arabs...in fact we barely get any of our oil from the middle east contrary to popular belief. Canada and mexico are our biggest suppliers. As far as problematic countries in latin america....theres venezuela, cuba(forgot the 3rd one)...thats all I can think of. Most others are democratic. What other nations are there posing a problem?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

http://english.aljazeera.net/NR/exeres/2CD...B804E1C15EE.htm



> Sources of US oil imports
> 
> However the dramatic events that shocked the world in recent years place, have focused attention on sources of US imported oil.
> 
> In 2001, the US imported 54% of its oil needs. The average of US petroleum imports reached 10.6 million bpd in 2001, to complement a total US oil demand of 19.6 million bpd. The balance of supply was obtainable from oil domestic production.
> 
> Canada, Saudi Arabia, and Venezuela are the top three sources of US oil imports. As based on imports of 10.6 million bpd, the total cost of US oil imports averaged $233 million per day. In 2001, total world crude oil production reached an estimated 76.8 million barrels per day.
> 
> About 48% of US crude oil imports were supplied by the western hemisphere (19% from Southern African states, 15% from Mexico, and 14% from Canada), while 30% was imported from the Gulf region (35% from Kuwait 18% from Saudi Arabia, and 9% from Iraq)
> 
> The following table indicates major sources of US oil imports
> (in million bpd, in the year 2001)


Another source...

http://tonto.eia.doe.gov/dnav/pet/pet_move..._im0_mbbl_m.htm


----------



## nismo driver

User said:


> Venezuelan President Hugo Chavez to visit Syria to bolster ties
> 
> Chavez plans to more than triple oil to China, scale back dependence on the US market.


just another reason why we need to close the boarders down with out this amnisty bull sh*t.. the old days of free country for those to come to are over, we have enough people and enough problems and it wont be long before the the south americans (venezuala) start doing bin ladens or there own dirty work..


----------



## diddye

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> http://english.aljazeera.net/NR/exeres/2CD...B804E1C15EE.htm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sources of US oil imports
> 
> However the dramatic events that shocked the world in recent years place, have focused attention on sources of US imported oil.
> 
> In 2001, the US imported 54% of its oil needs. The average of US petroleum imports reached 10.6 million bpd in 2001, to complement a total US oil demand of 19.6 million bpd. The balance of supply was obtainable from oil domestic production.
> 
> Canada, Saudi Arabia, and Venezuela are the top three sources of US oil imports. As based on imports of 10.6 million bpd, the total cost of US oil imports averaged $233 million per day. In 2001, total world crude oil production reached an estimated 76.8 million barrels per day.
> 
> About 48% of US crude oil imports were supplied by the western hemisphere (19% from Southern African states, 15% from Mexico, and 14% from Canada), while 30% was imported from the Gulf region (35% from Kuwait 18% from Saudi Arabia, and 9% from Iraq)
> 
> The following table indicates major sources of US oil imports
> (in million bpd, in the year 2001)
> 
> 
> 
> Another source...
> 
> http://tonto.eia.doe.gov/dnav/pet/pet_move..._im0_mbbl_m.htm
Click to expand...

Your two sources conflict with each other....and theres no mention of Mexico of which Canada and it are tops(at least the 2nd source shows this)-or the first is just out of date since its 2001. But anyways...your second source states #1-Canada, #2 Mexico, #3 Saudi Arabia...i'll try to find some info

Well this is a little easier to read:

http://www.eia.doe.gov/pub/oil_gas/petrole...ent/import.html

CANADA 1,606 
MEXICO 1,568 
SAUDI ARABIA 1,526 
VENEZUELA 1,329 
NIGERIA 1,040 
IRAQ 548 
ANGOLA 430 
ALGERIA 195 
ECUADOR 289 
RUSSIA 253 
COLOMBIA 142 
KUWAIT 186 
UNITED KINGDOM 227 
EQUATORIAL GUINEA 53 
LIBYA 38

Of those, only saudi arabia is of any significance. And only 3 of the top 15 are arab. The rest from latin america and everywhere else. Anyways...we can get back on topic.

If my math is correct, we imported about 21% of our oil from the middle east.


----------



## Fargo

diddye said:


> Well you can't blame oil b/c we get more oil from latin america then arabs...in fact we barely get any of our oil from the middle east contrary to popular belief. Canada and mexico are our biggest suppliers. As far as problematic countries in latin america....theres venezuela, cuba(forgot the 3rd one)...thats all I can think of. Most others are democratic. *What other nations are there posing a problem?*


We'll start with Guatemala: Now granted, I don't think Venezuela should get the seat either, so I disagree with the writer on that;but what I get out of this is that fuckers like Chavez are much more influential when we support fuckers like these guys.

Source:http://www.coha.org Opinion page, Aug. 28, 2006.

COHA Opinion: Guatemala's Heinous Human Rights Record and Non-compliance With UN Mandates Should Disbar it from UN Seat 
Incontestably, Guatemala has been one of the worst human rights violators in Latin American history, a fact made evident by the bloody state-sanctioned military rampage that raged from 1962 to 1996, and took at least 200,000 lives. Such a deeply stained past would ordinarily make Guatemala a grotesque choice to oversee critical human rights issues that may arise during its two-year tenure on the council. *Instead of being appalled at a request by its satrap to serve on the international body created to ensure world peace, the White House, extraordinarily enough, is Guatemala's leading tout and is involved, in an all-out campaign to block Venezuela-the present front runner-from being awarded the seat. * Not only does Guatemala's notorious human rights record require condemnation, but its current government repeatedly has failed to meet recent UN mandates to bring its known mass murderers to justice. One international body has found that only one of the 626 massacres documented by the UN Commission for Historical Clarification (known informally at the Truth Commission) has been successfully prosecuted by the Guatemalan courts. The problem stems, from the fact that some of the country's officials, who normally would be responsible for bringing these known suspects to justice, were themselves part of the nation-wide killing machine that butchered tens of thousands of innocent civilians during Guatemala's thirty-four year civil war. In fact, the Truth Commission's 1996 report attributes the vast majority of these killings to Guatemalan government forces. The report explains that the state amplified a minor insurgency into an internecine struggle and had its agents annihilate the "internal enemies": Catholics, communists, Mayans, academics or other dissenters amongst the public. By backing Guatemala's bid for the UN seat, Washington is asking the international body to reward the Central American nation, who refused to comply with past UN reforms, while thwarting the candidacy of Venezuela's Hugo Chávez-Washington's new Latin America bete noire.

Massacres Go Unpunished

While the recent rhetoric of Guatemalan officials has assumed a more civilized tone in order to influence the international community to forget their past military horrors, they are still failing miserably at addressing the modest remedies called for by the UN's Truth Commission. International human rights bodies have found that Guatemala's armed forces and other state institutions have not cooperated with investigators. Furthermore, many witnesses involved in politically volatile cases, are not being adequately protected from corrupt Guatemalan officials. On May 27, Louise Arbour, the UN High Commissioner for Human Rights, said, "there has been no significant progress in combating impunity or eliminating the clandestine groups responsible for the massacres." Arbour further notes the persistence of discrimination against indigenous Mayan people, the group most targeted in the civil war. These violent suppressors have not been sufficiently addressed - another gross failure in Guatemala's implementation of the UN Peace Accord on the Identity and Rights of Indigenous Peoples. While flaunting its disregard for the concerns of the international community represented by the UN-brokered Peace Accord and the office of the High Commissioner for Human Rights, Guatemala officials audaciously promote their pursuit of the UN Security Council seat. Astonishingly enough, this morally leprous government has become Washington's leading candidate.

Guatemala City has argued, to the incredulity of some UN representatives, that it deserves the Security Council seat precisely because it has learned much from its first-person experience with post-massacre remedial efforts. In a diplomatic paper presented at the General Assembly - whose members will ultimately decide whether Venezuela or Guatemala will serve on the Council - Guatemalan officials contend that their "commitment to peace, born of [their] own experience" is a "compelling" reason why it qualifies for the post. This disreputable document goes so far as to meretriciously claim that Guatemala has significantly improved "its strict observances of human rights." However, many maintain that the present situation is more of a case of crime without punishment. The truth is that while some small, largely cosmetic steps have indeed been taken, Guatemala has failed to meet the Truth Commission and Peace Accord mandates. Nevertheless, in spite of its failure to abide by UN rulings at home, ironically Guatemala officials claim that that they will prove to be a faithful servitor in ensuring that other nations will follow Security Council resolutions, which they themselves have systematically flouted.

*The Bush administration, guided by the State Department's train wrecked Latin American policies, is following in the misguided steps of its predecessors dating back to the 1950s, and is adamantly backing Guatemala's UN ambitions. Moreover, Washington refuses to acknowledge its ally's dark past, including the murder of a number of U.S. citizens by Guatemalan security forces. During the Central American country's civil war, the U.S.-trained junior Guatemalan military officers at the School of the Americas were taught torture and counterinsurgency techniques, which they later mercilessly applied against innocent highland indigenous settlements in a scorched earth "beans and bullets" campaign. With this training, the Guatemala military was better equipped to commit a horrific genocide against its own indigenous population. * Today these officers hold senior command positions, with unexpunged compromised pasts. At a time when the simplicity of the Red Scare dominated American news of the region, Guatemalan leaders were easily able to gain military resources from the U.S. to eliminate the supposed communist targets invented by local commanders and righteous vigilantes. Several U.S. administrations holding office during this civil conflict-the most notable being the Reagan administration-were so obsessed with supporting anti-communist efforts abroad that they were blind to the barbarous steps being taken by Guatemalan authorities against their fellow citizens.

Today, the Bush administration is similarly consumed by a disproportionate rage against Venezuela's Chávez and his picante anti-Washington rhetoric. Rather than be scandalized by the appropriateness of Guatemala's bid for the UN post, the White House allows its own ideological extremism, based on countering Chávez, to blot out the moral imperatives that should be guiding its actions. *For an administration hell-bent on propagating its democratic agenda, Guatemala's past atrocities are surprisingly absent from President Bush's and Secretary of State Rice's selective indignation towards pariah regimes, which exclude nations which are of tactical use to them. *

The U.S. decision to help the Guatemalan military to effectively massacre a hecatomb of innocent civilians screams out for a reevaluation of Guatemala's Security Council campaign. Instead of asking the international community to ignore Guatemala's failure to prosecute known human rights transgressors, protect the Mayan population from the military's heartless sword, and apprehend the murderers of U.S. nationals by Guatemalan security forces, the Bush Administration should make up for its own past indifference to Guatemala's tawdry reputation. It could do this by terminating its support for Guatemala and backing Venezuela's bid for the seat-a post for which it is demonstrably more qualified to fill.

This analysis was prepared by COHA Director Larry Birns and Research Associate Tiffany Isaacs 
August 28th, 2006 
Word Count: 1200


----------



## User

Chavez: Syria, Venezuela to 'build new world' free of U.S. control



> Venezuelan President Hugo Chavez said Wednesday that he and Syria would "build a new world" free of U.S. domination.
> 
> "We have decided to be free. We want to cooperate to build a new world where states' and people's self-determination are respected," Chavez said after a 2 1/2-hour meeting with Syrian President Bashar Assad at his presidential palace in Damascus.
> 
> "Imperialism's concern is to control the world, but we will not let them despite the pressure and aggression," the Venezuelan leader said, speaking through an interpreter.
> 
> Speaking at Damascus airport on his arrival late Tuesday, Chavez said both countries agreed to stand up to the United States.
> 
> "We have the same political vision and we will resist together the American imperialist aggression," he said.
> 
> Pictures of Chavez and Assad lined the streets of downtown Damascus, and Chavez drove through a sea of thousands of Syrians waving banners and Venezuelan flags en route to his meeting with Assad. The two leaders strolled down a red carpet leading into the People's Palace, alongside a 21-gun salute.
> 
> A marching band played both national anthems as they reviewed the honor guard.
> 
> Assad said he won Chavez's support for Syria and the Palestinians.
> 
> "The stance of President Chavez is known and we heard it today: support for Syria in regaining its occupied territories and support for the Palestinian people in achieving their national rights and the establishment an independent state, in addition to the desire to help Lebanon in the postwar period," Assad said at a news conference with Chavez.
> 
> Israel captured the Golan Heights from Syria in the 1967 Mideast war, and Syria still considers the strategic plateau Israeli-occupied.
> 
> Assad said Syria and Venezuela agree that there should be a timetable for the withdrawal of U.S.-led troops from Iraq. He also said Damascus supports Caracas' candidacy to be a non-permanent member of the UN Security Council in 2007-8.
> 
> With Chavez and Assad looking on, delegates from the two countries signed a total of 13 political and economic agreements.
> 
> Assad greeted Chavez at the airport Tuesday night and thanked him for his support for Middle Eastern nations. He told reporters he saw Chavez's visit as "historic," and that the Venezuelan leader had made "great stands" in support of Arab causes.
> 
> "We appreciate your sincere feelings toward the peoples who have their rights and are under occupation, as well as your sincere humanitarian and moral sentiments," Assad was quoted as saying through an interpreter.
> 
> Chavez said he and Syria shared a "decisive and firm" stance against "imperialism" and American attempts for "domination."
> 
> Chavez has built close ties with Iran, Syria and other Mideast countries while his relations have grown tense with the U.S. and Israel.
> 
> Earlier this month, he compared Israel Defense Forces attacks on Hezbollah militants in Lebanon to the Holocaust and withdrew Venezuela's ambassador to Israel. Israel responded by recalling its ambassador to Venezuela, criticizing what it called Chavez's "one-sided policy" and "wild slurs."
> 
> Asked about Chavez's visit to Syria, U.S. State Department spokesman Tom Casey said the Venezuelan leader should remind Damascus about its international obligations to prevent Hezbollah from receiving weapons.
> 
> He cited a 2004 UN resolution that called for the disarmament of all guerrillas in Lebanon and the Aug. 14 cease-fire resolution that called for an arms embargo against Hezbollah. Israel accuses Syria of supplying arms to the Lebanese militia.
> 
> "We think what's important for anyone having discussions with the Syrian government to do is to emphasize the need for Syria to meet its international obligations," Casey said. "And that includes complying with its long-standing obligations under UN Security Council Resolution 1559, as well as the additional ones placed upon it in Resolution 1701."
> 
> Syrian state-run newspapers on Wednesday hailed Chavez's visit.
> 
> An editorial in the Tishrin government paper called him a "brave man," and said his visit showed that Venezuelans and Syrians were "standing in one trench because their enemy is the same."
> 
> "Damascus is receiving today a man of steadfastness... who stands in the face of huge challenges and says 'no' to U.S. policies and plans," it read.
> 
> Chavez's visit provides "support and backing to the forces of justice, freedom and independence," read an editorial in the ruling Baath party's newspaper.


----------



## Guest

DiPpY eGgS said:


> 'See ? You, Jewelz and I do have something in common.
> 
> I believe some people that are on campuses across the nation (and sometime even highschool and below - teachers and students combined !!) are true radicals and would carry out their mission. Although for many people, its just away to rebel against their homefront society.
> 
> 
> 
> wierd.. the world has taken a serious slide into the 'surreal' -everything seems like it is on the verge of collapse.
> It will be interesting to see how all of this unfolds.. quite an interesting ride it will be.. eh?
> I'm glad I am not scared to see the ugliness that the future holds!
Click to expand...











Hahah, nice to see a radical call a radical a radical...dare I say, it was quite "rad".

Just keep preachin the word, nothing like bloody polarization to promote peace in this world.


----------



## roninblu

DannyBoy17 said:


> 'See ? You, Jewelz and I do have something in common.
> 
> I believe some people that are on campuses across the nation (and sometime even highschool and below - teachers and students combined !!) are true radicals and would carry out their mission. Although for many people, its just away to rebel against their homefront society.
> 
> 
> 
> wierd.. the world has taken a serious slide into the 'surreal' -everything seems like it is on the verge of collapse.
> It will be interesting to see how all of this unfolds.. quite an interesting ride it will be.. eh?
> I'm glad I am not scared to see the ugliness that the future holds!
Click to expand...

:laugh:

Hahah, nice to see a radical call a radical a radical...dare I say, it was quite "rad".

Just keep preachin the word, nothing like bloody polarization to promote peace in this world.
[/quote]
introduction-roninblu here.35.m.chicago & wisconsin.i am new to piranha fury.com.i hope i dont come off sounding too pessimistic but i dont believe this current generation and its leaders from either side are capable of lasting peace.there is just too much bad blood between the two.alot of minds would have to change if there is any chance of lasting peace.maybe in the far furture, a few generations from now.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

> Hahah, nice to see a radical call a radical a radical...dare I say, it was quite "rad".
> Just keep preachin the word, nothing like bloody polarization to promote peace in this world.


Nice to get smacked down by you again danny, you know i love it!?

what makes me a radical? Because I openly profess my faith? Or because my views are different from yours? Or am I just an easy pot shot for you>? 
If you can't add something positive to the conversation, why even post?


----------



## Boobah

DannyBoy17 said:


> 'See ? You, Jewelz and I do have something in common.
> 
> I believe some people that are on campuses across the nation (and sometime even highschool and below - teachers and students combined !!) are true radicals and would carry out their mission. Although for many people, its just away to rebel against their homefront society.
> 
> 
> 
> wierd.. the world has taken a serious slide into the 'surreal' -everything seems like it is on the verge of collapse.
> It will be interesting to see how all of this unfolds.. quite an interesting ride it will be.. eh?
> I'm glad I am not scared to see the ugliness that the future holds!
Click to expand...

:laugh:

Hahah, nice to see a radical call a radical a radical...dare I say, it was quite "rad".

Just keep preachin the word, nothing like bloody polarization to promote peace in this world.
[/quote]

your one-liners are inspiring









you know for a peace-loving hug-giving hippy you sure are pretty critical about everything dippy says


----------



## diddye

http://upi.com/NewsTrack/view.php?StoryID=...01-072221-2309r

Releasing 1000 prisoners for a couple soldiers. Gay. If i were the soilder, i'd rather die then be released so it can happen again in 2 months.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

diddye said:


> http://upi.com/NewsTrack/view.php?StoryID=...01-072221-2309r
> 
> Releasing 1000 prisoners for a couple soldiers. Gay. If i were the soilder, i'd rather die then be released so it can happen again in 2 months.


Very difficult move. But I would not rather die. Live another day to fight the enemy.


----------



## nismo driver

diddye said:


> http://upi.com/NewsTrack/view.php?StoryID=...01-072221-2309r
> 
> Releasing 1000 prisoners for a couple soldiers. Gay. If i were the soilder, i'd rather die then be released so it can happen again in 2 months.


how can you say its gay? how do you knowwhy these people ahve been in prision with out charges or trial? what if they where just farmers trying to defenedthere farm from isreali land grab?

i wouldnt be so quick to blindly judge the reason they where being held, sure some ofthem where probably up to no good but i bet most of tehm will be more inclined to fight against isreal now then before they were imprisoned..

besides the POW's are exchanged and release all the time..

the real problem is that it sends the message that taking hostages achives something, isreal played a weak hand in this one..


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

nismo driver said:


> http://upi.com/NewsTrack/view.php?StoryID=...01-072221-2309r
> 
> Releasing 1000 prisoners for a couple soldiers. Gay. If i were the soilder, i'd rather die then be released so it can happen again in 2 months.


how can you say its gay? how do you knowwhy these people ahve been in prision with out charges or trial? what if they where just farmers trying to defenedthere farm from isreali land grab?

i wouldnt be so quick to blindly judge the reason they where being held, sure some ofthem where probably up to no good but i bet most of tehm will be more inclined to fight against isreal now then before they were imprisoned..

besides the POW's are exchanged and release all the time..
[/quote]
Israel just might have imprisoned them, knowing that they could use them in a situation like this. This isn't the first time Israeli troops have been kidnapped.


----------



## nismo driver

DiPpY eGgS said:


> http://upi.com/NewsTrack/view.php?StoryID=...01-072221-2309r
> 
> Releasing 1000 prisoners for a couple soldiers. Gay. If i were the soilder, i'd rather die then be released so it can happen again in 2 months.


how can you say its gay? how do you knowwhy these people ahve been in prision with out charges or trial? what if they where just farmers trying to defenedthere farm from isreali land grab?

i wouldnt be so quick to blindly judge the reason they where being held, sure some ofthem where probably up to no good but i bet most of tehm will be more inclined to fight against isreal now then before they were imprisoned..

besides the POW's are exchanged and release all the time..
[/quote]
Israel just might have imprisoned them, knowing that they could use them in a situation like this. This isn't the first time Israeli troops have been kidnapped.
[/quote]

i understand what your saying but that logic is so wack it never occured to me.

le me see if i have this right

lets take prisoners so that we can release them later when our guys are kidnapped becasue we are holding prisoners..


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

it isn't necissarily whack logic, if it works.. 
This has been going on for the last 50 years over there.


----------



## nismo driver

DiPpY eGgS said:


> it isn't necissarily whack logic, if it works..
> This has been going on for the last 50 years over there.


well maybe thats why its been going on for 50 years?

maybe isreal should stop taking prisoners and the next time one of there guys is kidnapped there wont be a negotiating chip..

hamas "we have your prisoner"

isreal "ok we dotn have any of your prisoners and you have your own seperate state, what do you want?"

hamas "hmm good point let me think about it"

isreal "times up kiss your ass good by"

rest of the world "well what did hamas think they would acomplish, they got what they deserved"


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

nismo driver said:


> it isn't necissarily whack logic, if it works..
> This has been going on for the last 50 years over there.


well maybe thats why its been going on for 50 years?

maybe isreal should stop taking prisoners and the next time one of there guys is kidnapped there wont be a negotiating chip..

hamas "we have your prisoner"

isreal "ok we dotn have any of your prisoners and you have your own seperate state, what do you want?"

hamas "hmm good point let me think about it"

isreal "times up kiss your ass good by"

rest of the world "well what did hamas think they would acomplish, they got what they deserved"
[/quote]








Good point! But yaknow I have to admit that I have no idea if i am right or wrong lol (like usual, on most topics lol)


----------



## diddye

nismo driver said:


> http://upi.com/NewsTrack/view.php?StoryID=...01-072221-2309r
> 
> Releasing 1000 prisoners for a couple soldiers. Gay. If i were the soilder, i'd rather die then be released so it can happen again in 2 months.


how can you say its gay? how do you knowwhy these people ahve been in prision with out charges or trial? what if they where just farmers trying to defenedthere farm from isreali land grab?

i wouldnt be so quick to blindly judge the reason they where being held, sure some ofthem where probably up to no good but i bet most of tehm will be more inclined to fight against isreal now then before they were imprisoned..

besides the POW's are exchanged and release all the time..

the real problem is that it sends the message that taking hostages achives something, isreal played a weak hand in this one..
[/quote]

Um maybe because they WERE ON TRIAL. Did you read the article?

"First, 350 prisoners serving short prison terms would be released, followed several days later by 350 prisoners serving medium terms and 300 prisoners serving long sentences 10 days after that."

If you're serving a prison term, that means you've been convicted of something. Or maybe im wrong if israel has a different and weird legal system. If you are assigned a term, that means that you were convicted right? Dont tell me that all these 1000 are innocent. How do you know they aren't guilty? Only the israelis and palestinians know themselves.


----------



## Fido

nismo driver said:


> it isn't necissarily whack logic, if it works..
> This has been going on for the last 50 years over there.


well maybe thats why its been going on for 50 years?

maybe isreal should stop taking prisoners and the next time one of there guys is kidnapped there wont be a negotiating chip..

hamas "we have your prisoner"

isreal "ok we dotn have any of your prisoners and you have your own seperate state, what do you want?"

hamas "hmm good point let me think about it"

isreal "times up kiss your ass good by"

rest of the world "well what did hamas think they would acomplish, they got what they deserved"
[/quote]


----------



## Fargo

nismo driver said:


> the real problem is that it sends the message that taking hostages achives something, *isreal played a weak hand in this one..*


Of course they played a weak hand. Omert is an idiot. Next time maybe Hezbollah or hamas will kidnap a village and get even more prisoners back. When is everyone going to wake up and realize that Israel is just not big enough for the Israelis and their enemies, just like this forum cannot contain all our egos combined. Concessions lead to more concessions. If Israel wants the land, they must stop peacetime concessions and display an iron hand. Otherwise let them set up a homeland along the gulf coast. Hurricanes can't be any worse than the constant fear of enemy attack.


----------



## Someone

Fargo said:


> the real problem is that it sends the message that taking hostages achives something, *isreal played a weak hand in this one..*


Of course they played a weak hand. Omert is an idiot. Next time maybe Hezbollah or hamas will kidnap a village and get even more prisoners back. When is everyone going to wake up and realize that Israel is just not big enough for the Israelis and their enemies, just like this forum cannot contain all our egos combined. Concessions lead to more concessions. If Israel wants the land, they must stop peacetime concessions and display an iron hand. Otherwise let them set up a homeland along the gulf coast. Hurricanes can't be any worse than the constant fear of enemy attack.
[/quote]
Ah? Excuse me?








In Israel we say: "En Li Eretz Acheret, Gam Im Admati Boe'eret"
It's mean "*I don't have another country, also if my land on fire*".

We have a little land and it's called "Israel" and we must to fight (and defend) on this little land, because it's our land, and no one will be take it









I don't know what to say to you.. so I don't say..

But just you to know, There is alot of Zionist people in Israel (people who love Israel), I don't very zionist, but i love israel.. but if you live in Israel so you know, there is alot of Russians, Americans, French (jewish of curse) and even Druses and Israli-Arabs who come to Israel and recruit to IDF and go to elite units, IAF (to be pilots) and more like this stuff.. so not everyone think Israel it's a bad "thing"..And I think this people are more "good think" than another Israelis who escape from Israel to don't recruit to the army, or recruit to the army and go to be a drivers, cook, barber and *sh*t * like that


----------



## Fargo

Someone said:


> the real problem is that it sends the message that taking hostages achives something, *isreal played a weak hand in this one..*


Of course they played a weak hand. Omert is an idiot. Next time maybe Hezbollah or hamas will kidnap a village and get even more prisoners back. When is everyone going to wake up and realize that Israel is just not big enough for the Israelis and their enemies, just like this forum cannot contain all our egos combined. Concessions lead to more concessions. If Israel wants the land, they must stop peacetime concessions and display an iron hand. Otherwise let them set up a homeland along the gulf coast. Hurricanes can't be any worse than the constant fear of enemy attack.
[/quote]
Ah? Excuse me?








In Israel we say: "En Li Eretz Acheret, Gam Im Admati Boe'eret"
It's mean "*I don't have another country, also if my land on fire*".

We have a little land and it's called "Israel" and we must to fight (and defend) on this little land, because it's our land, and no one will be take it









I don't know what to say to you.. so I don't say..

But just you to know, There is alot of Zionist people in Israel (people who love Israel), I don't very zionist, but i love israel.. but if you live in Israel so you know, *there is alot of Russians, Americans, French (jewish of curse) and even Druses and Israli-Arabs who come to Israel and recruit to IDF and go to elite units, IAF (to be pilots) and more like this stuff.. so not everyone think Israel it's a bad "thing".*.And I think this people are more "good think" than another Israelis who escape from Israel to don't recruit to the army, or recruit to the army and go to be a drivers, cook, barber and *sh*t * like that
[/quote]

Of course all those people get along in Israel, but they're under Israelie authority, not Palestinian authority. What I'm trying to tell you is that you will not have a country left if your govt. under Omert and Kadima keep giving peacetime concessions away. Giving away the Gaza was the biggest blunder ever. Now you have Hezbollah in Lebabnon and Hamas in Gaza, which has a seaport from which to resupply. When I say Israel is not big enough to share with your enemies, I mean the Radicals who are trying to destroy Israel, not indigenous Arabs, Druses, and Russians who enjoy life in a democracy. Your enemies will never be satisfied. They don't want you there. If you think I'm wrong, go give Syria the rest of the Gohan Heights back and the Palestinians the rest of the West Bank, and then watch them make a play for Jerusalem. *Omert is an idiot*, and Israel would all do well to get rid of him.


----------

